# *CLOSED* Authenticate this FERRAGAMO



## jburgh

We currently do not have an authenticator, please use a paid service. 

This is the thread for requesting an opinion about the authenticity of Salvatore Ferragamo handbags, accessories, and footwear.

We have a new set up for Authenticating Salvatore Ferragamo items. Hopefully this will be helpful to keep the threads easy to navigate, easy to respond to, and be an overall better for all involved.

Before you post in the Salvatore Ferragamo "Authenticate This" thread *PLEASE* read the rules!!!! This will make it easier for EVERYONE and really make the chance of you getting your question answered much better.

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.

Please follow the following rules:*
Before you submit a request for authentication, please search this thread to make sure that the item has not previously been authenticated.
This is not a thread to ask general questions about Salvatore Ferragamo, please post in the general section for such information.
Finally, please do not submit requests for something that is obviously a fake, e.g. the item says it is a replica, or a $50 Marisa.

In order to asses the item, we need clear close-up pictures of:
All hardware
All logos
Views taken from both sides, top, and bottom
Soles of shoes
Inside of bags

If the seller does not have these pictures, please do not post a request.  Instead, ask the seller to provide these and then post your request once the needed pictures are provided.

This is a free service, but it is imperative that you help our authenticators by using the following format:

*Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:*

Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.
Authenticators may also request additional pictures and/or information in order to assist with authentication. Please remember, it is always useful to have several close up pictures when submitting an item for authentication.
Please do not intervene to confront a troll or rudeness on the boards, just use the REPORT function (button) to alert the mods, and let them handle it from there. In the meantime, just ignore the poster until a mod can intervene.
Always be respectful when you post and treat others as you expect to be treated. This is an open thread and everyone is welcome to participate.

Do NOT PM an authenticator or moderator to request authentication. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread.

I thought I would perhaps spell out more clearly the reasons why the standardized format is required:

*1*. Allows authenticators and requesters to see all information laid out in a clear and concise manner, upfront, without wading through links to find out information.

*2.* Allows requesters to easily see if the items have been previously requested, when doing a search. Searches will pick up item numbers, and this is what requesters should be searching for.

*3.* Allows both authenticators and requesters to mentally note important information, such as "That seller sells authentic" or "Seller XXXX is a problematic seller."

*4.* Reduces duplications of requests which clutters the thread and takes up unnecessary time and space.

*5.* Respects the personal time and effort authenticators take to answer requests.

*Giving an Authenticity Opinion*:
We have high standards for giving opinions in the forum. Many hours of research go into development of that knowledge. If you do not have the experience and knowledge of the brand, please refrain from giving an opinion. If someone says an item is fake, when it is not, a sellers reputation can be ruined. If a fake bag is deemed authentic, this can result in someone spending perhaps, thousands of dollars. As always, authenticity opinions are just that and not legally binding. However, giving a well informed, and responsible opinion is of the upmost importance. Irresponsible posts will be removed by a moderator.


I hopes this helps.
PM me if you need further clarification.


Disclaimer:
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form. http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php


----------



## babyville

hi

i'm thinking about buying this vintage ferragamo from a seller in my country (Thailand) but the problem is i never see this model of ferragamo before so i feel quite unsecure , 

please share your opinion and help me authenticate this one 

thanks 
regards

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: Tuscany
Working Link: - 
Comments: the seller claims that her mom bought this bag from the official shop in around 1992-1993 but she does not know what the leather made of neither the name of this bag *


here are the pictures


----------



## plumberry

Hi,
Can somebody please authenticate this ferragamo... 
The lining inside the bag make me doubt abt the authenticity.. It's very hard almost like pvc/plastic.. I saw this model in the shop.. but in different color.. it's origami i think..

I paid a lot for the bag.. I really need help... Can the expertise out there authenticate the bag? I can post more picture if u want.

tqvm...


----------



## lovingmybags

^^I don't know vintage Ferragamo that well, so please wait for more opinions, *babyville*, but so far it doesn't look off to me.


----------



## lovingmybags

^^*Plumberry*, that is definitely fake in my opinion; please wait for the others too though so they can confirm.


----------



## plumberry

lovingmybags said:


> ^^*Plumberry*, that is definitely fake in my opinion; please wait for the others too though so they can confirm.



I'll wait for other opinion... tq..

more pic:


----------



## aznkat25

Hi babyville,

I think this one is pretty suspicious.  

There are two others I can find listed on Yahoo japan, and if it's so "rare" and from 92-93 I doubt that I should be able to find any.  Also the stitching seems to be very coarse and thick.  Reminds me of the stitching on a fake Fendi I once had.
If you really want it, I would suggest calling ferragamo and asking about the style# 21-1668 to see if it's an authentic style #



babyville said:


> hi
> 
> i'm thinking about buying this vintage ferragamo from a seller in my country (Thailand) but the problem is i never see this model of ferragamo before so i feel quite unsecure ,
> 
> please share your opinion and help me authenticate this one
> 
> thanks
> regards
> 
> *Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
> Listing number: 1
> Seller name or ID: Tuscany
> Working Link: -
> Comments: the seller claims that her mom bought this bag from the official shop in around 1992-1993 but she does not know what the leather made of neither the name of this bag *
> 
> 
> here are the pictures


----------



## aznkat25

plumberry, I'm no expert but I'm going to go with fake.  The stamp on the inside just looks wrong w/ the font and I've never seen that lining before.

This is trippy, I never thought Ferragamo really had that many fakes, but I guess there really are since it's more popular overseas...


----------



## lovingmybags

Thanks for jumping in, *aznkat*, and helping with the vintage Ferragamo!  Vintage are just not my specialty.


----------



## plumberry

aznkat25 said:


> plumberry, I'm no expert but I'm going to go with fake.  The stamp on the inside just looks wrong w/ the font and I've never seen that lining before.
> 
> This is trippy, I never thought Ferragamo really had that many fakes, but I guess there really are since it's more popular overseas...


\\

Thanks Aznkat25... hmm.. I should be more careful next time


----------



## aznkat25

If you really love it you can go to the ferragamo store to get it authenticated.  Say it was a gift or something. Maybe you can PM another memeber with a similar styled bag to compare notes?


----------



## shmilyso

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-LEATHER-SLING-BAG-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ190304315103QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item190304315103&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A833|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A2|294%3A50

Thanks 

*Please use the proper format for requesting an authentication.  Please read post #1 for the information.  Thank you. ~ jburgh*


----------



## saccharine

Please authenticate the following. I know that this style exists.  (Had a similar short wallet.)  I have several Ferragamo items and this seems okay to me (Ferragamo marked hardware and lining.) But, would definitely like a second opinion. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: New FERRAGAMO women wallet with coin and picture holder
Listing number: 160334641248	
Seller name or ID: capuci2005
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=160334641248


----------



## aznkat25

saccharine, the wallet looks ok to me, but I would wait for other opinions.
The do make this style with that type of leather.  Pictures are a tad fuzzy to authenticate properly.

If you could get clearer pictures of the hardware and logo on the zipper it would help.


----------



## kats.lair

Hello everyone, I'm new here and I need your assistance in authenticating a Ferragamo bag that I dug out of my closet. I got it at an online auction a few years back and I believe its a model from the late 90s. 

The interior seems different from my other Ferragamos and I have turned the bag inside out to look for the serial number. There was none. The interior Salvatore Ferragamo leather tag also looks different, such that the whole rectangular piece was patched onto the lining and cannot be flipped up.

The leather is of the glossy kind that was popular during those days and it came with a white felt Ferragamo dustbag. I have brought this bag to the Ferragamo boutique to refurbish the leather (which they don't do, btw) - the SA handled the bag for quite a while and did not say anything about it being a fake. 

Sorry if I was long-winded. I do appreciate your input. Thank you!


----------



## kats.lair

And here are the pictures of the interior. The last picture is the zipper pull of the interior pocket. Thanks!!


----------



## joeuk77

Hi All ! I'm new for ferragamo but I 'm planning to bid on ebay .Could you please authenticate this shoes ? and normaly I worn size 6 uk these one said 8C us it's fine for me ? Thank you 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-patent-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


----------



## doreenjoy

kats.lair said:


> And here are the pictures of the interior. The last picture is the zipper pull of the interior pocket. Thanks!!


 
I'm sorry but I'm not an expert on vintage bags so I can't help with this one. Anyone else?


----------



## doreenjoy

joeuk77 said:


> Hi All ! I'm new for ferragamo but I 'm planning to bid on ebay .Could you please authenticate this shoes ? and normaly I worn size 6 uk these one said 8C us it's fine for me ? Thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-patent-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50


 
Hi, 

If you scroll back to the first page of this thread and read the first post, you'll see the format we need requests to be in. Having a consistent format helps the authenticators as well as others who come here to search the threat. 

Thanks.


----------



## bibliophile

Hi, I'm absolutely desperate for a bow shoe in 8.5 (preferably the varina flats..) TIA!!!!!!!!!
* 
1)
Item Name: *Black Varina Flats*
Listing number: * 								180361179547
* Seller name or ID: *reelcooljass*
Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/Great-Salvatore...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50*
Comments:

2) **Item Name: *Black Bow heels?*
Listing number:* 								260414351676
* Seller name or ID: *ladyj49548*
 Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260414351676

*3) Item Name: *Black Bow pumps?*
Listing number:*  								140322033037
* Seller name or ID: *rosenkids*
 Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-CLASS...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## bibliophile

More! Sorry to spam... TIA again!!

*4) Item Name: **Bronze bow pumps**
Listing number: * 								200344491817
* Seller name or ID: *mountdorastuff*
Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200344491817

*5) Item Name: **Dark Blue bow pumps**
Listing number:* 								250428762186
* Seller name or ID: *lilbama911
* Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250428762186

*6) Item Name: **White bow pumps**
Listing number:*  								270396876002
* Seller name or ID: *onebumpsy
* Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270396876002


----------



## iwona

Hi,
Can you please authenticate?

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Handbag Purse Tote
Listing number:230343675409
Seller name or ID: socalbear72
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230343675409
*

Thank you


----------



## joeuk77

doreenjoy said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you scroll back to the first page of this thread and read the first post, you'll see the format we need requests to be in. Having a consistent format helps the authenticators as well as others who come here to search the threat.
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry about that I didn't read all of page Thank you


----------



## joeuk77

Hi All ! I'm new for ferragamo.Could you please authenticate this shoes ? and normaly I worn size 6 UK these one said 8C US it's fine for me ? Thank you 

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black patent pumps*
*Listing number:320374891480*
*Seller name or ID:unclefest30*
*Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320374891480*


----------



## Mad about Bags

Dear lovely experts,

I am new with Ferragamo and interested in this. Please authenticate. Thank you for your help. 


*Item name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo handbag*
*Item number*: *200345484896*
*Seller name or ID: sharons876*
*Working Link: *
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200345484896


----------



## takoyoshi

Hey experts please help.

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4854445


----------



## LuxuryBagsEtc.

Can you help me authenticate these Ferragamo Shoes? They were given to me by a friend to resell and I just need to make sure they are authentic first.

Name: Not Sure..Black Patent Heels
Insides Says: DE 228 347 4 1/2 B
Bottom Says: Leather Sole Made in Italy Leather Upper

If you need more pictures please let me know!

Thanks

LBE


----------



## Mad about Bags

takoyoshi said:


> Hey experts please help.
> 
> http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=4854445


 
Takoyshi, I am no SF expert but the bag is a vintage SF bag. The bags and all the details look promising but please wait for the experts to confirm if it is authentic.
BTW please follow the posting format as per instruction on the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## waver99

Hi,
could someone please authenticate this ferragamo wallet, wanna get it as a present but I don't know anything about them.

*Item name: Authentic Ferragamo White Leather Wallet Made in Italy
Item number*: 180363706780
*Seller name or ID: pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif*eyeridetherockies
*Working Link: *
*http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Ferra...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

TIA*


----------



## dd82

*authenticate this ferragamo* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRAG...3A1%7C294%3A50 
http://253A50


----------



## mrsallan

dd82 said:


> *authenticate this ferragamo*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRAG...3A1%7C294%3A50



I saw that too. Wonder whether its real or not. That seller has so many nice thing too.


----------



## amelia99beryl

can help to autheticate this wallet? Please.


----------



## lovingmybags

^^^I believe that is a Margherita, and worry not, all the seller's items that I have seen so far are authentic.  HTH!


----------



## mini me

hi, ladies.  Can you tell me if this one is authentic?  It is a reversible bag- use it as a black bag or a gray one.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinceee20

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo (Neri) Men's Dress Shoes
* Listing number: **120439277704*
* Seller name or ID: jonothan.gonzalez012
Working Link:  *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120439277704


----------



## jburgh

vinceee20 said:


> *Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo (Neri) Men's Dress Shoes
> * Listing number: **120439277704*
> * Seller name or ID: jonothan.gonzalez012
> Working Link:  *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120439277704



Sorry - the auction ended.  But, if you happened to win...the shoes do look authentic to me.

And thank you for using the correct format required for posting authentication opinions!


----------



## juzluvpink

*Item Name:* Salvtore Ferragamo Flats Lady shoes size 8
*Listing number:* 140328908744
*Seller name or ID:* pativy_trade
*Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140328908744
*Comments:* Are these authentic? Anyone knows the official name of the dk purple?

TIA!


----------



## juzluvpink

Seller name or ID : fullhouse.enojc

Item 1: Brand New Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes Lady Pink Heels 8
Listing number: 220439267681
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220439267681

Item 2: Brand new Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes Lady Grey Heels 8
Listing number: 220441356475
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220441356475

TIA!


----------



## mrsallan

juzluvpink said:


> *Item Name:* Salvtore Ferragamo Flats Lady shoes size 8
> *Listing number:* 140328908744
> *Seller name or ID:* pativy_trade
> *Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=140328908744
> *Comments:* Are these authentic? Anyone knows the official name of the dk purple?
> 
> TIA!



I've no idea whether the shoes is authentic or not. I was interested in some of her shoes too. But when I read her feedback I found this:

These shoes are wonderful! Gorgeous and so soft! Great ebayer, thanks so much! x	
jsta6827 ( 28 [Feedback score is 10 to 49] )
	May 05, 2009 14:37


    *
      Follow-up by jsta6827 (May 07, 2009 18:07):
      After careful inspection and appraisal by professionals, these shoes are fakes!!

 	Salvatore Ferragamo flat lady shoes size 7,RRP$625 (#140314283126)	AU $265.00	View Item


----------



## juzluvpink

That's bad... but the shoes do look quite good..



mrsallan said:


> I've no idea whether the shoes is authentic or not. I was interested in some of her shoes too. But when I read her feedback I found this:
> 
> These shoes are wonderful! Gorgeous and so soft! Great ebayer, thanks so much! x
> jsta6827 ( 28 [Feedback score is 10 to 49] )
> May 05, 2009 14:37
> 
> 
> *
> Follow-up by jsta6827 (May 07, 2009 18:07):
> After careful inspection and appraisal by professionals, these shoes are fakes!!
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo flat lady shoes size 7,RRP$625 (#140314283126)	AU $265.00	View Item


----------



## TaraMinhTam

Item Name: Vintage (not sure)
Listing number: A 216137
Seller name or ID: dome1577
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Taupe-Leather-Purse-Bag_W0QQitemZ300325108470QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45ecc57af6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
Comments: What do you think experts???


----------



## juzluvpink

Are these authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## aimee0474

Hey! Unfortunately, I can not follow the format because I already have the bag in my possession and I know NOTHING about it! 

So all I can provide is a link to my photos and see if anyone can authenticate the bag and tell me what the name of the bag is? 

Thanks in advance! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/


----------



## lace1

I do not own this bag, it is not for sale until I make sure it is authentic. So, I do not have a listing number, etc. to give you. I would greatly appreciate your opinion regarding this Ferragamo clutch's authenticity. Thank you


----------



## lace1

additional photos 





lace1 said:


> I do not own this bag, it is not for sale until I make sure it is authentic. So, I do not have a listing number, etc. to give you. I would greatly appreciate your opinion regarding this Ferragamo clutch's authenticity. Thank you


----------



## lovingmybags

*lace1*, the clutch is authentic.  Thank you for the clear pictures!


----------



## purly

Item Name: Checkbook Wallet
Listing number:  180380792032
Seller name or ID: aida9604
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Orange-Leather-...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50
Comments: The seller seems to have good feedback, but I thought I would check here just in case.


----------



## jburgh

aimee0474 said:


> Hey! Unfortunately, I can not follow the format because I already have the bag in my possession and I know NOTHING about it!
> 
> So all I can provide is a link to my photos and see if anyone can authenticate the bag and tell me what the name of the bag is?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/tpf/



This link is not working for me.


----------



## qb20

Hello, could anyone authenticate this ferragamo bow wallet?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=130319346722

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

qb20 said:


> Hello, could anyone authenticate this ferragamo bow wallet?
> Ferragamo ladies red leather wallet - EUC - eBay (item 130319346722 end time Jul-22-09 13:54:01 PDT)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The picture is too small to see the logos.  But I have seen this wallet style before, but I don't know if it was ever faked.

Also, in the future, please use the auth request format for eBay auctions here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...-1-please-use-correct-format-post-453399.html


----------



## qb20

Thank you! Didn't realize about the format.  I have another request, this looks too good to be true for the price

*Item Name: *USED AUTHENTIC FERRAGAMO Blk Patent Kelly Purse NR
* Listing number:*110415099983
* Seller name or ID: **lolo_kitty*
* Working Link: USED AUTHENTIC FERRAGAMO Blk Patent Kelly Purse NR - eBay (item 110415099983 end time Jul-25-09 01:57:02 PDT) 
Comments:* buy it now for $40!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## qb20

Hi everyone,

I have yet another request...thank you in advance experts!  I saw this gorgeous vintage black bow bag on etsy, but I have never seen any similar style.  I emailed the seller for more photos of the interior and there is apparently no serial number on the interior.  What do you think?

*Item Name: *
*Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag*

* Listing number:*Listing # 28128238
* Seller name or ID: *vidalocavintage
* Working Link: Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag- On Reserve - Do not Purchase by vidalocavintage on Etsyhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50 
Comments:* vintage?


----------



## temo

Hi ladies! I know *nothing* about Ferragamo. Please help.
My sister bought this bag and I was hoping someone would comment on it. There is no serial number, and it looks a little suspicious to me.

Thanks so much for your help!

(Sorry I couldn't follow your format, but it is not a listed item.)


----------



## takoyoshi

TIA!



Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
Listing number: 5090434
Seller name or ID: goodwill
Working Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=5090434


----------



## shan66

is this authentic ?

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Blue Mediterraneo Bag Prada Wallet
Listing number:200367917213
Seller name or ID: sdiva83
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...bags?hash=item2ea6dbc89d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Comments:


----------



## it.girl

Item Name: salvatore ferragamo 100% hand bag
Listing number: 330349739954
Seller name or ID: pretty_in_gucci 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/salvatore-ferra...bags?hash=item4cea60ffb2&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
Comments: The Coach and D&G handbags the seller has listed are fake. Just want to make sure of this one before I report it.


----------



## magen06

Hi, I am brand new to this forum and in hopes of getting my bag authenticated. This was given to me, so I honestly cannot answer any of the requirements to ask about this. I would just like to know anything about it that anyone could tell me. Sorry for the inconvenience, but thank you in advance to anyone who can answer! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41121753@N03/


----------



## jburgh

it.girl said:


> Item Name: salvatore ferragamo 100% hand bag
> Listing number: 330349739954
> Seller name or ID: pretty_in_gucci
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/salvatore-ferra...bags?hash=item4cea60ffb2&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> Comments: The Coach and D&G handbags the seller has listed are fake. Just want to make sure of this one before I report it.



I do not have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## l.a. shopper

Hello everyone!

Could anyone please authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: ***GASP!***SALVATORE FERRAGAMO TURQUOISE "PYTHON" BAG!
Listing number:  230365123853
Seller name or ID: simonesato
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230365123853
Comments: Thanks for any comments you can give!


----------



## pato

Ladies, could you please authenticate

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VITTORIA TOTE SATCHEL HANDBAG
Listing number: 260460938393
Seller name or ID: tikavision
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SALVATORE-F...s?hash=item3ca4ae8499&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

TIA!!!!


----------



## lovingmybags

temo said:


> Hi ladies! I know *nothing* about Ferragamo. Please help.
> My sister bought this bag and I was hoping someone would comment on it. There is no serial number, and it looks a little suspicious to me.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> (Sorry I couldn't follow your format, but it is not a listed item.)


 
Hi there!  I do believe it is fake; the lack of serial number worries me, and the leather looks suspect.


----------



## lovingmybags

shan66 said:


> is this authentic ?
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Blue Mediterraneo Bag Prada Wallet
> Listing number:200367917213
> Seller name or ID: sdiva83
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...bags?hash=item2ea6dbc89d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> Comments:


 
Sorry, didn't have too much time to pop in the forum lately; I see that the listing has already ended, but yes, the bag is 100% authentic.


----------



## lovingmybags

l.a. shopper said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Could anyone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item Name: ***GASP!***SALVATORE FERRAGAMO TURQUOISE "PYTHON" BAG!
> Listing number: 230365123853
> Seller name or ID: simonesato
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230365123853
> Comments: Thanks for any comments you can give!


 
I'm suspecting that this bag is a vintage, which I'm completely useless at authenticating, but all the other bags the seller has sold up to now are authentic.  Hope that helps!


----------



## lovingmybags

pato said:


> Ladies, could you please authenticate
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VITTORIA TOTE SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Listing number: 260460938393
> Seller name or ID: tikavision
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-SALVATORE-F...s?hash=item3ca4ae8499&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> TIA!!!!


 
*Pato, *the Vittoria is 100% authentic.  Beautiful bag!!


----------



## fortuity

Hi Ladies!  Can anyone authenticate this?  Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: Auth. Salvatore Ferragamo Black handbag shoulder bag
Listing number: 120458238154
Seller name or ID: timakdin
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120458238154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## pink_anna

Hello

please help me to Authenticate this ferragamo bag... thank you!!!

*Item Name: Auth. Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Evening Purse/Clutch*
*Listing number:*130323930905
*Seller name or ID: **unico*** 
*Working Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=10713055*
*Comments:*


----------



## shopping.porks

Item Name: *SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SLIDES shoes*
Listing number: *290341694131*
Seller name or ID: *finch23*
Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290341694131&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT*
Comments: *low bidding price but is 2nd hand. just want to check if this is authentic. TIA authenticators! *


----------



## ladolcevita*

Hi Ladies,

I purchased this item and its on its way.  I'm wondering if it looks authentic to you.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...269422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

I got concerned because I noticed the seller had two listings for this exact same bag (same pictures), but he was claiming that it was a gift he purchased for his wife and she didnt like it.  Why does he have two bags then?  I messaged him once I realized this but never got a response.


----------



## cupcake18

Item Name:Auth. Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Evening Purse/Clutch  Listing number: 130327500676
Seller name or ID: *unico***
Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130327500676&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT*
Comments:* Is this authentic?  Thank you so much *


----------



## cupcake18

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER EVENING BAG
Listing #: 230371482596
Seller name or ID: *geronomo2us2* 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230371482596&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Another item I'm interested in - is it authentic?  Thank you so much!


----------



## cupcake18

Item Name: FERRAGAMO Black Leather Mini Evening Bag Small Handbag
Listing #: 380152352869
Seller name or ID: *[URL="http://myworld.ebay.com/linda*s***stuff/"]linda*s***stuff*[/URL]
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380152352869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Last one, I promise...is this authentic?  Thank you so much!


----------



## jburgh

cupcake18 said:


> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Black Leather Mini Evening Bag Small Handbag
> Listing #: 380152352869
> Seller name or ID: *[URL="http://myworld.ebay.com/linda*s***stuff/"]linda*s***stuff*[/URL]
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380152352869&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Last one, I promise...is this authentic?  Thank you so much!



I believe this is authentic.


----------



## jburgh

ladolcevita* said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I purchased this item and its on its way.  I'm wondering if it looks authentic to you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...269422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> I got concerned because I noticed the seller had two listings for this exact same bag (same pictures), but he was claiming that it was a gift he purchased for his wife and she didnt like it.  Why does he have two bags then?  I messaged him once I realized this but never got a response.



Please post some good clear close-ups of this bag as soon as it arrives. The minimal pictures in that particular auction look promising, hopes it is of the actual bag.  Make sure you do a screen capture of the pictures in the auction in case he takes them down.  You may need them to file a SNAD claim.


----------



## isbltqe07

jburgh said:


> I do not have a good feeling about this one.


 I agree.


----------



## alicelc

*Item Name: New SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Bifold Cash Clip WALLET
Listing number: *400070334296
* Seller name or ID: chocolatepaws
Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-SALVATORE-FE...llet?hash=item5d260cd758&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
* Comments: *Hi. Please authenticate this wallet. Thank you.


----------



## cupcake18

Item Name:Authentic SALVATORE Ferragamo BOW Hair Head Bands
Listing number:370251286872
Seller name or ID: *babylittlesteps*
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370251286872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:Is this authentic?  Thank you


----------



## astone702

Please take a look and let me have your opinions on it's authenticity.  I can provide more photo's if needed.  TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150369551468&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## TIVELNARF

HI, I was wondering if it was authentic?  I can't find this style anywhere on line, nor can I locate the serial nos.  Also, the interior lining on the bottom does not line up- I don't know if that is important in a Ferragamo bag, I know it is important with some other designer brands.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

cupcake18 said:


> Item Name:Authentic SALVATORE Ferragamo BOW Hair Head Bands
> Listing number:370251286872
> Seller name or ID: *babylittlesteps*
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370251286872&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments:Is this authentic?  Thank you



The link you provided is of a Pervinca bag and it looks authentic to me.


----------



## jburgh

alicelc said:


> *Item Name: New SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Bifold Cash Clip WALLET
> Listing number: *400070334296
> * Seller name or ID: chocolatepaws
> Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-SALVATORE-FE...llet?hash=item5d260cd758&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> * Comments: *Hi. Please authenticate this wallet. Thank you.



Something about this looks weird to me.  Anyone else?


----------



## astone702

*Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Shoulder Bag Purse 
Listing number:*150369551468
*Seller name or ID: jp*jr*and*me
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150369551468&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments:  Please authenticate.  I really appreciate it.  TIA*


----------



## cupcake18

jburgh said:


> The link you provided is of a Pervinca bag and it looks authentic to me.




Oh no, I'm sorry.  I used the wrong URL   I am reposting with the correct URL here:

Item Name:Authentic SALVATORE Ferragamo BOW Hair Head Bands
Listing number:370251286872
Seller name or ID: *babylittlesteps*
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-SALVA...ries?hash=item5634b24958&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
Comments:Is this authentic?  Thank you


----------



## TIVELNARF

jburgh said:


> the link you provided is of a pervinca bag and it looks authentic to me.


 thank you so much for taking the time to respond, i will research under that name.  Fran


----------



## TIVELNARF

Never mind i just realized you were not talking about the bag i posted, any one know anything about the bag i posted above, black satchel?


----------



## TIVELNARF

tivelnarf said:


> hi, i was wondering if it was authentic? I can't find this style anywhere on line, nor can i locate the serial nos. Also, the interior lining on the bottom does not line up- i don't know if that is important in a ferragamo bag, i know it is important with some other designer brands. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


  see phoTOS POST NO. 78 ABOVE, THANK YOU!


----------



## livefree30

Hi I was hoping if someone could check to see if these ferragamo ballet flats are authentic.


*Item Name:  *6795021
* Listing number: 62407
Seller name or ID: *starinspiration.2008
* Working Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/62407/items/6795021
Comments:

*






 thanks!


----------



## wsgylg

can anybody help me to authenticate this ferragamo bag? I bought it but don't know its name and which year it is... Thanks very much

img466.ph.126.net/8utMFpYT8XR5dIw3j0cXzA==/2555792788533647205.jpg


----------



## wsgylg

can anybody help me to authenticate this ferragamo bag? I bought it but don't know its name and which year it is... Thanks very much


----------



## wsgylg

_Sorry for the above msg, it's my first time to post an image, sorry for my fault_... 

Below is the right image I wanted to present, it's a *big bag*, could anyone pls tell me *its name and year*? :


----------



## lise..

Item Name: VINTAGE DESIGNER SALVATORE FERRAGAMO LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing number: 220474498355
Seller name or ID: pav1979
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_500wt_1182
Comments: Hi, Please authenticate this. Thank you!


----------



## astone702

*Ferragamo Authentication* 
*Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Shoulder Bag Purse 
Listing number:*150369551468
*Seller name or ID: jp*jr*and*me
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate. I really appreciate it. TIA*


----------



## bisbee

Hi - I saw in aanother thread that this site sells authentic bags, but I just wanted to check!

*Item Name: Ferragamo Marisa
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: http://www.bagsbuy.com/salvatore-ferragamo-marisa-bag-fr21-5370bk/324614/694919
Comments:This is a very good deal - just wondering if it is authentic!*

*Thanks so much!*


----------



## cupcake18

Item Name: New Black Leather Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
Listing number: 260477167763
Seller name or ID: *fesstami*
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
Comments: Hi, is this authentic?  Thanks!


----------



## maymaygrrlie

*Item Name:* Women's Salvatore Ferragamo Marisa Bag
*Listing number:* FR21-5370BK
*Seller name or ID:* Designer.Shoebuy.com
*Working Link:* http://designer.shoebuy.com/salvatore-ferragamo-marisa-bag-fr21-5370bk/324614/694919
*Comments:* Hi, My sister purchased this Salvatore Ferragamo Marisa Bag for me. I haven't received it in the mail yet, but I was wondering how I can tell if this bag is authentic or if the site she purchased it from is reputable. It seems too good to be true, but I hope it's not. Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## fortuity

Is this one authentic?? Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Saffiano Leather Satchel
Listing number:Listing # 190338758449
Seller name or ID: konasesame
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...bags?hash=item2c5112f731&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Blueberry12

Is this bag authentic?


TIA!




Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PURSE. LEATHER/SNAKE. DEEP BLUE 

Listing number: 260483653000
Seller name or ID: encinitas22 
Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## sweet_angEl1

I was wondering if you could help me with this.  I really like this bag.  However, I can't find some other information in Google.
Could you please please authenticate?  Thanks in advance. 

*Item Name: *         spunki: *S.Ferragamo* Gator Skin Clutch/Shoulder Bag
*Listing Number:*     270464336167
*Seller Name or ID:* spunki_sushi
*Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/spunki-S-Ferragamo-Gator-Skin-Clutch-Shoulder-Bag_W0QQitemZ270464336167QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_211?hash=item3ef8ee4127&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14*


----------



## stateofgrace

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Burgundy Patent
* Listing number: *260485652560
* Seller name or ID: *alur4082*
Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en*
Comments:

*Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovelvburberry

Dear experts, What do think about this beautiful SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIROP LEATHER BAG? It looks so pretty It looks simple but classic. I love it very much

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIROP LEATHER BAG NWT $1390 RECEIPT
Listing number: 330367971129
Seller name or ID: jncenterprise
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb772f39


----------



## jburgh

lovelvburberry said:


> Dear experts, What do think about this beautiful SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIROP LEATHER BAG? It looks so pretty It looks simple but classic. I love it very much
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SIROP LEATHER BAG NWT $1390 RECEIPT
> Listing number: 330367971129
> Seller name or ID: jncenterprise
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4ceb772f39



I believe this to be authentic. This leather is a dirt magnet.  If you are careful with your bags...no problem.


----------



## lovelvburberry

jburgh said:


> I believe this to be authentic. This leather is a dirt magnet.  If you are careful with your bags...no problem.




Thank you very much I am so happy to find that beautiful authentic Ferragamo bag


----------



## dek_aus

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO tote with gold chain
Listing number: ---
Seller name or ID: the bag is mine
Link: ---
comments: Would you all experts here authenticate the bag please ? 
I want to sell it to my friend. However she need somebody to make a decision that this one is real.

Thanks in advance,

Here are some pics


----------



## dek_aus




----------



## article3

*Description: * Varina Flats Size 8
*Listing Number: *170395953791
*Seller Name:* seangyf312
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Ferragamo-v...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
*Comments: * This seller has a lot of Ferragamo shoes up.  They look authentic to me, but I find the low feedback (and website link) a bit bothersome.  Any experience with this seller?


----------



## shopping.porks

Item Name: NWT *FERRAGAMO * Iconic VARA Red Head band Hair BOW
Listing number: 180418583930
Seller name or ID: sari*
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180418583930&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: PHOTOS TAKEN BY ME. won the auction last week and just received the headband today. looks dubious to me as the word "Ferragamo" is hardly even inscribed on it! have a pair of Ferragamo headband myself and it's definitely not like the one that i've received. just want more opinions from the authenticators here so i'll know what actions to take next. TIA


----------



## DottySarah

Dear TPFers, please authenticate, thank you in advance

Item: salvatore ferragamo genuine black soft leather bag
Item number:230392075369
Seller: sliceofbacon
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/salvatore-ferr...item35a4701469


----------



## DottySarah

its sold but i would still be happy if someone could authenticate it for me as it sold for 56 GBP only which i find too good to be true!

Item: salvatore ferragamo genuine black soft leather bag
Item number:230392075369
Seller: sliceofbacon
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/salvatore-ferr...item35a4701469


----------



## jburgh

DottySarah said:


> its sold but i would still be happy if someone could authenticate it for me as it sold for 56 GBP only which i find too good to be true!
> 
> Item: salvatore ferragamo genuine black soft leather bag
> Item number:230392075369
> Seller: sliceofbacon
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/salvatore-ferr...item35a4701469



I have not seen that style before...anyone else?  The pictures posted in the auction are not clear enough to give an opinion anyway.


----------



## aka*kirara

Hello there, can somebody please authenticate these shoes? the price seems very reasonable! thank you in advance!

Item: salvatore ferragamo flats 6 7
Item number:140359718218
Seller: pativy_trade
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Salvatore-Fe...ewItemQQptZAU_Women_Shoes?hash=item20ae17554a


----------



## higgledybp

Dear Ladies,
last week I purchased a Prada wallet and Ferragamo card case from a local bags forum.

However, after I posted pics of the wallet on this forum, the Prada experts deemed the wallet to be a fake!!! 

I'm now so worried if the card case is a fake too... 

Can someone help me take a look?

Thanks a million!


----------



## higgledybp

Dear Ladies,
last week I purchased a Prada wallet and Ferragamo card case from a local bags forum.

However, after I posted pics of the wallet on this forum, the Prada experts deemed the wallet to be a fake!!! 

I'm now so worried if the card case is a fake too... 

Can someone help me take a look?

Thanks a million!


----------



## jburgh

higgledybp said:


> Dear Ladies,
> last week I purchased a Prada wallet and Ferragamo card case from a local bags forum.
> 
> However, after I posted pics of the wallet on this forum, the Prada experts deemed the wallet to be a fake!!!
> 
> I'm now so worried if the card case is a fake too...
> 
> Can someone help me take a look?
> 
> Thanks a million!



These things are tough when you have pictures, but I am not happy with the logo on the leather, or the quality of sewing.  Can you ask the seller to produce an original receipt?


----------



## qb20

Hi everyone,

I saw these Marisa and Mediterraneo bags listed on a local Craigslist and I was wondering if you could help me authenticate.  I can always inspect them in person before purchasing, what should I be looking for?  Does the lining look like the right lining?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## qb20

Hi everyone, I have another authenticate request.  The seller has the same Ferragamo Gancini/Vara bags all the time and the fact that they are located overseas makes my spidey sense go off...what do you think?  The model number tag looks off to me.
Thank you in advance =)

Item: http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230392075369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:ITAuth SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Hand/Shoulder 2way Bag 
Item number:260509223670
Seller: *flavor-of-tokyo*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-Black-Hand-Shoulder-2way-Bag_W0QQitemZ260509223670QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3ca78f4af6


----------



## daygolove

Is this an authentic salvatore ferragamo? I can't find the model number online, could it be a very old release?

Another thing it has that cheap plastic smell...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peafleut

Hi, could you please authenticate these Ferragamo's. Thanks.

Item: Ferragamo Lillaz Pumps
Item Number: 260334868060
Seller: *thejanolecollection*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-LILLA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3c9d2ad65c

Another pair
Item: Ferragamo Lillaz Pumps
Item Number: 370286234453
Seller: *hapachico
*Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...temQQimsxZ20091106?IMSfp=TL091106175009r34581

Last One
Item: Ferragamo Lillaz Pumps
Item Number:260357523218
Seller:*thejanolecollection
*Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-LILLA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3c9e848712


----------



## qb20

Hi peafleut - all of those look real to me.  Now if someone could get to my purse requests 



peafleut said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate these Ferragamo's. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Ferragamo Lillaz Pumps
> Item Number: 260334868060
> Seller: *thejanolecollection*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-LILLA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3c9d2ad65c
> 
> Another pair
> Item: Ferragamo Lillaz Pumps
> Item Number: 370286234453
> Seller: *hapachico
> *Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...temQQimsxZ20091106?IMSfp=TL091106175009r34581
> 
> Last One
> Item: Ferragamo Lillaz Pumps
> Item Number:260357523218
> Seller:*thejanolecollection
> *Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-LILLA...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3c9e848712


----------



## CrystalDreams

shopping.porks said:


> Item Name: NWT *FERRAGAMO * Iconic VARA Red Head band Hair BOW
> Listing number: 180418583930
> Seller name or ID: sari*
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180418583930&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: PHOTOS TAKEN BY ME. won the auction last week and just received the headband today. looks dubious to me as the word "Ferragamo" is hardly even inscribed on it! have a pair of Ferragamo headband myself and it's definitely not like the one that i've received. just want more opinions from the authenticators here so i'll know what actions to take next. TIA




I'm no expert, but I really want to know because I just bought a pink one from the same seller!!

That being said, what do your ferragamo headbands look like? I have one which was bought recently from the new boutique in Bellevue and I can't honestly see any difference between the tag that you have and mine (with the exception of the colour code I guess). 

I don't think she gave you the right tag though...? I don't know italian, but I don't think Cipria means red... it seems more like that that would be the tag for the one I just bought =\


ETA: I just got the seller to send me a copy of the receipt. I can't log into my flickr account so can't seem to find anywhere else to upload it to for now, but it SEEMS ok...? I was right regarding the colours though; she sent you the tag for my one (light pink) instead of the red. I suppose people can always create their own receipts if it came down to it...


----------



## socalgal123

I would like to purchase this bag and would appreciate your help in authenticating it.

Item Name: RARE NEW 2009 SALVATORE FERRAGAMO HANDBAG BAG
Listing number: 390122592983
Seller name or ID: joeclothing
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390122592983&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate this bag. I would also appreciate the name of this bag along with year it was released (was it really 2009?).

Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## neatfreak

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO GANCIO HANDBAG NEW NWT ~WOW!!
Listing number: 160381539659
Seller name or ID:konasesame  
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-GANCIO-HANDBAG-NEW-NWT-WOW_W0QQitemZ160381539659QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item25577c154b
Comments: 

Anyone know if this is authentic? Thanks so much!


----------



## atom-omsin

Hi,please tell me Ferragamo bag real or fake.thankyou.

image.ohozaa.com/i2/cloth_w_bag12607899931].jpg
image.ohozaa.com/ix/6128153_12603580101].jpg


----------



## jburgh

atom-omsin said:


> Hi,please tell me Ferragamo bag real or fake.thankyou.
> 
> image.ohozaa.com/i2/cloth_w_bag12607899931].jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/ix/6128153_12603580101].jpg



I keep getting a bunch of ads from that site. Please upload your pictures to an approved hosting site ( http://forum.purseblog.com/news-and-announcements/image-posting-restrictions-409628.html ), or to the purse forum as an attachment.  Remember, we will need detailed pictures from all angles and close-ups of all logos.


----------



## mystiach

Hi,

A few quick authenticity questions... I can't really take pics of the bag in question as it's in a consignment store. It looks pretty good, but as I don't really know Ferragamo (particularly vintage, I'd say it's about 2-4 years old), I want to be sure. The seller is adamant it's genuine but I have my doubts because I always do . If nobody wants to comment on the qs in the open forum please PM me - to assuage my curiosity  if nothing else... 

1) Does Ferragamo use YKK zips?
2) The hardware (rings holding straps etc) is made of a very strange - I think it must be some kind of plastic - material. It looks like wood. It looks like a very good quality polymer, mind you, but I can't find any Ferragamo bags in reference forums that aren't with metal hardware.


I hope someone can help!


----------



## hiend4u

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...202564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4264wt_941


----------



## doreenjoy

hiend4u said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...202564&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4264wt_941


 
Hi, the photos look very dark on my monitor so I can't make any kind of judgment. Did you purchase it? I noticed the auction has ended.


----------



## hiend4u

Hi
No I didn't buy it because I didn't want to take the chance. Thanks for the input.


----------



## sonnenschein

*Item Name: Ferragamo shoes (dont know the model name)
Listing number: *220516991794
* Seller name or ID: **fullhouse.neojc* 
* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220516991794&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123
Comments: could you help me autheticate... thanks
*


----------



## lawgirl

Can anyone help me determine if these are authentic?  Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270499756951&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350290433094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120504357697&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## oladushki

Could I have your opinions on this one please?

Item name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO LEATHER KERRY HAND BAG X-LARGE!
Listing Number: 190357203310
Seller name: konasesame
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190357203310&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## lihao

Thanks in advance!

Item name:NIB Ferragamo Square Wallet + Grosgrain Ribbon NR
Listing Number: 310188932390
Seller name: *meadowantiques*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Ferragamo-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4838b37d26


----------



## savvvy

*Item Name: *_Ferragamo black leather shoulder bag (BA-21)_
* Listing number: *_N/A_*
Seller name or ID: *_N/A_*
Working Link: *_http://www.llpcreations.com/Albums/Ferragamo_Dec09/index.html (links to the pictures on my website)_* 
Comments: *_I purchased this at a thrift store for $6. More detailed pictures on my website.
_


----------



## ShinyCquin

Hi, I don't have a listing on this wallet.  It's a used wallet in great shape my friend had. We traded her black Ferragamo wallet (images to follow) for a skirt and jacket from me! Any and all help is greatly appreciated. I want to list this online but don't want to take a chance on it being a fake and embarrassing myself or worst...selling a fake w/out realizing it. (and risk losing the listing fees if the auction is closed off by mods at site)





































Thanks again!  Let me know if you need me to take better pics. I tried the macro feature on my old camera to get a better image of the lining, the engraved name on metal part of wallet; etc.


----------



## Squids

*Item Name:   Vintage thrifted Ferragamo (?) purse
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: N/A
Comments:  *Hi, I found this purse at a thrift store today and am wondering if it is real. It was in amongst all the regular purses, and is in good condition.  I can take more pictures if necessary, but I am terrible at taking closeups of shiny metal.

Click for enormous:





Side view:





Interior:





Tag on the interior:





Interior zipper pull (engraved on both sides):





Engraved tag on chain.  I took about two dozen pics of this thing and this is the best I got:





  I hope I did this right, this is my first post here.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## soulz

Item NameREOWNED Auth SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Tri-fold wallet BLACK
Listing number:110477540728
Seller name or ID:mookranger
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/PREOWNED-Auth-S...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b8f97d78

Item NameRE-OWNED SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Key Holder WHITE
Listing number:110477540495
Seller name or ID:mookranger
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-OWNED-SALVA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item19b8f97c8f

Comments: please authenticate these two ferragamo
if they are fake, i will get my money back!

thanks!


----------



## jburgh

Sorry - this is a low traffic forum and we have no regular authenticators. You may want to consult a professional if you do not see anyone posting their opinion to your request.


----------



## CrystalDreams

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Pewter GryLeather Bag w/Rhinestones
Listing number: 300383847010
Seller name or ID: blondiej
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300383847010&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: If anyone could help me out on this one, it'd be greatly appreciated!  TIA!


----------



## myminimee

Hi! need an expert's opinion. is the item authentic? thank you! 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Clutch Handbag NEW!
Listing number: 230420667263
Seller name or ID: edropoff
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230420667263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## T2daP

the inside gave it all away



daygolove said:


> Is this an authentic salvatore ferragamo? I can't find the model number online, could it be a very old release?
> 
> Another thing it has that cheap plastic smell...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## asianjade

Hi, Ferragamo Expert,

Could you please aauthenticate this Ferragamo bag:

http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/work..._990_Sheepskin_Black_Ferragamo_Marisa_Handbag


----------



## chloe.chloe

Hi experts, I own a wallet that was described to me as authentic when I purchased it off eBay years ago. I'd like to resell it as I haven't used it in forever, but not if it's fake! Could you let me know? From what I can remember from the listing, it was advertised as being "vintage Ferragamo". TIA.

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4281756546_6824ff39c2_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4281759714_fc8c1751cd_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4281015867_d936cc46c4_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4281759390_914427f8a7_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4281017389_db355c6929_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4281760634_7844f92cb7_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2685/4281017811_5c652abd3b_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4281761172_5d56d04114_o.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4281018773_68fc4d0c0d_o.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4281018291_9855ebed8b_o.jpg


----------



## jburgh

chloe.chloe said:


> Hi experts, I own a wallet that was described to me as authentic when I purchased it off eBay years ago. I'd like to resell it as I haven't used it in forever, but not if it's fake! Could you let me know? From what I can remember from the listing, it was advertised as being "vintage Ferragamo". TIA.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4281756546_6824ff39c2_o.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4281759714_fc8c1751cd_o.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4281015867_d936cc46c4_o.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4281759390_914427f8a7_o.jpg
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4281017389_db355c6929_o.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4281760634_7844f92cb7_o.jpg
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2685/4281017811_5c652abd3b_o.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4281761172_5d56d04114_o.jpg
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4281018773_68fc4d0c0d_o.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4281018291_9855ebed8b_o.jpg



I am not familiar with this style


----------



## chloe.chloe

jburgh said:


> I am not familiar with this style



^^ Thanks, *jburgh*. I'll have to get in touch with a Ferragamo expert...


----------



## crazyoverchanel

Can somebody pls help me to authenticate this? I've not paid

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Flats 7.5B
Listing number: 290393138572
Seller name or ID: tavinsky14
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290393138572&_trksid=p2759.l1259

thanks


----------



## jburgh

crazyoverchanel said:


> Can somebody pls help me to authenticate this? I've not paid
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Flats 7.5B
> Listing number: 290393138572
> Seller name or ID: tavinsky14
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290393138572&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> thanks



We need clear close up photos of the logos and lettering on bottom of the sole.


----------



## crazyoverchanel

jburgh said:


> We need clear close up photos of the logos and lettering on bottom of the sole.


 
Hi - The seller have provided extra pictures as below. Is it authenticate?









http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m83/lilcara_2006/DSC_0002






Thanks!


----------



## crazyoverchanel

crazyoverchanel said:


> Hi - The seller have provided extra pictures as below. Is it authenticate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

Hi - Can somebody pls help...I need to pay the buyer before she relist the item..

Thanks!


----------



## dreachick2384

^^They look fine to me.


----------



## jburgh

crazyoverchanel said:


> Hi - Can somebody pls help...I need to pay the buyer before she relist the item..
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good to me, too.


----------



## yellowsubmarine

Hi experts! I am completely clueless, so it would be of great help if you could authenticate this bag

*Item Name: *Marisa*
Listing number: *180458901751
* Seller name or ID:* goodqualitystufffan
* Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Maris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
* Comments:* I know three pictures is not a lot to go on, but hopefully you can tell me if it's an obvious fake.


----------



## taidumei

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PUMPS HEELS SHOES Sz 7B *NEW*
Listing number:160393307602
Seller name or ID:thriftette
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_3110wt_1165
Comments: I just purchased this pair, they look real to me but I would like to hear from the experts here.


----------



## hessie87

Item Name: AUTHENTIC FERRAGAMO BLACK PURSE~BAG W/ GOLD HARDWARE
Listing Number: 300389297942
Seller: collectableanddelectable!
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300389297942&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

I just want to say that I wish I was knowledgeable enough to contribute to the authentications. Often I'm not sure about an item, so I don't respond.


----------



## viciel

hessie87 said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC FERRAGAMO BLACK PURSE~BAG W/ GOLD HARDWARE
> Listing Number: 300389297942
> Seller: collectableanddelectable!
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300389297942&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## viciel

oops, already ended


----------



## lovingmybags

yellowsubmarine said:


> Hi experts! I am completely clueless, so it would be of great help if you could authenticate this bag
> 
> *Item Name: *Marisa*
> Listing number: *180458901751
> * Seller name or ID:* goodqualitystufffan
> * Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Maris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> * Comments:* I know three pictures is not a lot to go on, but hopefully you can tell me if it's an obvious fake.



Looks like the seller relisted this one; pretty sure this bag is the real deal.


----------



## cactus24

hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this? i got it at a consignment store at a really good price, so I'm slightly concerned and really hoping its the real deal!The shape is not one Im familiar with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## angel143

Hi ladies,

I would like to have this bag authenticated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pink angel

Are these authentic?

Item Name:Auth. Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Leather Handbag Purse
Listing Number: 130364841052
Seller: alexandrite*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Salvatore-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a599c5c


Item Name: Auth.NIB ~Salvatore Ferragamo~ Vintage Clutch Bag Purse
Listing Number: 130364840185
Seller: alexandrite*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-NIB-Salvat...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5a5998f9


----------



## savvvy

I am posting the pictures as the link no longer works.  

Any help with authentication would be much appreciated!


----------



## juiool

i  buy this from a friend ! but i am friend this was fake ! Can you guys help me?


----------



## nicomia

hi. pls help to authenticate this pair. thks

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SHOES SIZE 8 1/2 B (Bronze)
Listing Number: 230438378903
Seller: niceasitis
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230438378903&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123


----------



## qb20

cactus24 said:


> hi ladies, could you help me authenticate this? i got it at a consignment store at a really good price, so I'm slightly concerned and really hoping its the real deal!The shape is not one Im familiar with.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You would need to provide closeups of all hardware (clasp, zippers) and model number/tag before I could take a guess...


----------



## qb20

angel143 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would like to have this bag authenticated. Thanks in advance!



I have never seen a fake Ferragamo with a model number and tag, it looks real to me, especially since it is probably an older style that would be unlikely to be copied.  You can always call up a Ferragamo store and read them the serial number to know what year it dates from, or email the Ferragamo customer service email listed on the website - they have responded to my emails in under 24 hours!


----------



## isaxmw87

dear everyone,

I'm new to TPF. I recently got a pair of ferragamo from Ebay, but I'm not sure if it's the real deal. The seller said she also bought it from Ebay and there's nothing that make it looks fake. 

Please any expert help me out...

thanks


----------



## socalgal123

Hi,

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I've never seen anything like this...I'm drawn to it but am not sure of the authenticity. Also, doesn't it seem like there should be another strap for the rings on the side? Any info would be much appreciated.

Item #: 370344035654
Item description: Salvatore Ferragamo Carmel Leather Hobo Handbag
Seller Name: highend0


Thanks!


----------



## frenchiefan

socalgal123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone help me ID this bag? I've never seen anything like this...I'm drawn to it but am not sure of the authenticity. Also, doesn't it seem like there should be another strap for the rings on the side? Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Item #: 370344035654
> Item description: Salvatore Ferragamo Carmel Leather Hobo Handbag
> Seller Name: highend0
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
I am not really qualified to authenticate, but in response to your question regarding the loops and an extra strap on the sides....I think that maybe it's not supposed to have an extra strap because it would probably lift those flaps up in an unsightly manner...in my opinion. HTH!

Cute bag


----------



## gjee

Hi there,

Item Name: Brand New, Never Worn Ferragamo Leather Belt and Buckle
Auction Number: 180477937120
Seller: phdunay
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...937120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

Has anyone purchased from this seller before? Because they seem to have a LOT of ferragamo belts judging from their feedback.... and the material says, "faux leather'. Has ferragamo ever made anything with fake leather?

Fake, right? =( TIA!


----------



## frenchiefan

gjee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Item Name: Brand New, Never Worn Ferragamo Leather Belt and Buckle
> Auction Number: 180477937120
> Seller: phdunay
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...937120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Has anyone purchased from this seller before? Because they seem to have a LOT of ferragamo belts judging from their feedback.... and the material says, "faux leather'. Has ferragamo ever made anything with fake leather?
> 
> Fake, right? =( TIA!


 
I would stay away....even says "leather material" in the description. JMHO.


----------



## gjee

this is what he said, "It is 100% authentic, and yes I can prove it. There 
is a stamp on the back, stating it is made by 
Ferragamo, that it is made in Italy, and that its 
number is 23 0070."

it should say Salvatore Ferragamo on the back, right? not just Ferragamo? =T


----------



## kayeezsmile

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Briefcase Handbag With BuckleListing number:
Seller name or ID: clothing4womenlondon
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260560887464#ht_932wt_1167
Comments: this bag looks so real but the price is really cheap! I just bought it but havent made the payment. Can you help me to have a look? Dunno if I should pay for it..


----------



## jburgh

gjee said:


> this is what he said, "It is 100% authentic, and yes I can prove it. There
> is a stamp on the back, stating it is made by
> Ferragamo, that it is made in Italy, and that its
> number is 23 0070."
> 
> it should say Salvatore Ferragamo on the back, right? not just Ferragamo? =T



This is fake, please report it to eBay!


----------



## jburgh

kayeezsmile said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Briefcase Handbag With BuckleListing number:
> Seller name or ID: clothing4womenlondon
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260560887464#ht_932wt_1167
> Comments: this bag looks so real but the price is really cheap! I just bought it but havent made the payment. Can you help me to have a look? Dunno if I should pay for it..



The seller listed it as a Ferragamo, yet admits in the listing that she does not know if it is authentic.  This violates listing policy and I have reported it to eBay.  Please take screen shots of the item and her words in case eBay pulls it.  Also, ask eBay to cancel your bid.

When you see this type of auction, stay away.  I have my doubts about authenticity.


----------



## kayeezsmile

Thanksssss!xxx


----------



## spiffykatt

Can someone authenticate this?

Thanks!

Item Name: Women's Salvatore Ferragamo Sartoria Wallet FR22-A020PK
Listing number:110499659398
Seller name or ID: yosmar1973
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Salvator...ultDomain_0?hash=item19ba4afe86#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## CrystalDreams

A little help please? 

TIA!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Lillaz Shoes - BENEFITS DOG RESCUE
Listing number:220576324042
Seller name or ID: saveapetinc
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335b5f99ca


----------



## primah

Hi can someone authenticate?

Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Evening Clutch
Auction Number: 280481702858
Seller: ealgokce
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280481702858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jburgh

spiffykatt said:


> Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Women's Salvatore Ferragamo Sartoria Wallet FR22-A020PK
> Listing number:110499659398
> Seller name or ID: yosmar1973
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Womens-Salvator...ultDomain_0?hash=item19ba4afe86#ht_500wt_1182



Need pictures that show all logos and close-up of the lining as well as the back side of the zipper pull.


----------



## jburgh

CrystalDreams said:


> A little help please?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Lillaz Shoes - BENEFITS DOG RESCUE
> Listing number:220576324042
> Seller name or ID: saveapetinc
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item335b5f99ca



I have lots of Ferragamo shoes but I have never seen a box like that, or a logo like that.  Hopefully someone else will visit this thread.


----------



## jburgh

primah said:


> Hi can someone authenticate?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Evening Clutch
> Auction Number: 280481702858
> Seller: ealgokce
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280481702858&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Honestly, I have never seen anyone selling a "Sample bag from the designer" unless it was fake.  This style, the mermaid scale design is current and there should be a little stud under each "scale."  Can you ask for more pictures?

Can anyone else chime in on this bag?


----------



## bondat

hi guys. i don't know where to post this inquiry. i'm trying to post in the authenticate this thread but i can't find any for ferragamo. so feel free to move this...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-hot-p...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe343ada

also, anyone who can share me as to how to tell a fake varina from a real one? and any sellers or sites who sell ferragamo varinas for less?  THANK YOU!


----------



## jburgh

bondat said:


> hi guys. i don't know where to post this inquiry. i'm trying to post in the authenticate this thread but i can't find any for ferragamo. so feel free to move this...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-hot-p...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3efe343ada
> 
> also, anyone who can share me as to how to tell a fake varina from a real one? and any sellers or sites who sell ferragamo varinas for less?  THANK YOU!



*bondat* - I moved your question over here.  Try doing a search for authenticate Ferragamo and this thread pops right up.  We also have a format for eBay auctions as described in post #1.

Also, the counterfeiters watch the authentication threads to learn the answer to the question you ask.  This is why we do not provide that information.  The people who give their opinions about authentication have seen many examples of fakes and real items.


----------



## focaccia

Hi, is this real? can someone tell me the name of this ferragamo? TIA

Item name:Authentic Ferragamo large bag RSP $1380 Beautiful!
seller:gw2r 
Item number: 170464579857 
http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464579857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## bluebag

hello guys 
could you please help me with this one?
item number: 380215707755
seller: onlymoda
link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...07755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7663wt_1165


thank you


----------



## EustaceTilley

bluebag said:


> hello guys
> could you please help me with this one?
> item number: 380215707755
> seller: onlymoda
> link
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...07755&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7663wt_1165
> 
> 
> thank you



Looks good to me.


----------



## EustaceTilley

focaccia said:


> Hi, is this real? can someone tell me the name of this ferragamo? TIA
> 
> Item name:Authentic Ferragamo large bag RSP $1380 Beautiful!
> seller:gw2r
> Item number: 170464579857
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170464579857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



The name of the style is Ava (pretty popular Ferragamo style), and it looks real.


----------



## bondat

jburgh said:


> *bondat* - I moved your question over here. Try doing a search for authenticate Ferragamo and this thread pops right up. We also have a format for eBay auctions as described in post #1.
> 
> Also, the counterfeiters watch the authentication threads to learn the answer to the question you ask. This is why we do not provide that information. The people who give their opinions about authentication have seen many examples of fakes and real items.


 
ok thanks. but is the varina on the link a real one or a fake one?? so i'll know if i'll bid. thanks.


----------



## StylishFaith

crochet and wicker bag. . .all the stitching looks great I just want to be 100% sure before I buy it. TIA!

[/URL]







http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/1372/66300435.jpg






http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8646/98878787.jpg





http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8553/82802031.jpg





http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/9120/66118625.jpg





http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/5584/95395423.jpg






http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/7272/77788410.jpg


----------



## PurseFan2010

Hi Ladies,

Would one of you please authenticate this Ferragamo bag? Thanks in advance!

Item name:  NEW Salvatore Ferragamo Multi Croc Embossed Satchel/BAG
seller:  aroosak7777 
Item number: 250603649344
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250603649344&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:I


----------



## oladushki

Hi, could I please have your thoughts on the following? Also, does anyone know the name of this style? Thank you.

Item: Authentic Rare Salvatorre Ferragamo bag
Seller: rose-window
Item number: 170463243005
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170463243005&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jburgh

StylishFaith said:


> crochet and wicker bag. . .all the stitching looks great I just want to be 100% sure before I buy it. TIA!



I believe this is authentic.  Make sure to ask a lot of questions about cleanliness.


----------



## instag8

I bought these bags off ebay from a trusted power seller and now I think they are fake, which sucks because between the 2 of them I paid almost $500, (ouch). Can anyone help me with these, I'm desperate


----------



## ko0302

Please authenticate this Ferragamo wallet
I'm trying to buy this wallet for a present but not sure it is authentic or not. 

i've been scammed once last month on ebay, so i'm so worried. 

Thx guys. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...797561&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## shopaholictoo

*Item Name: Black Ferragamo  Head band 
Listing number: N/A 
Seller name or ID:  Private sale  
Working Link: *

http://s911.photobucket.com/albums/ac318/shopaholictoo/Ferragamo Head Band/?action=organize

*Comments:  Hi...Somebody is selling this to me..I have not owned any Ferragamo headband before so I cannot really tell what is fake or not...I would appreciate if you could help me identify if this is authentic. Let me know if you need more pics. Thanks in advance *


----------



## Vhya

can someone authenticate this for me? i found it in second hand market..

*items name*: have no idea
*Link*: n/a
*seller*: second hand market
*Comments*: its made from patent leather, and the leather quality and stiching is great.
and the product id kinda worn out but the number is DJ-21 7231

















 TIA


----------



## le bal masqué

Hi, could someone please tell me if they think these are fake or authentic? I'm waiting for the seller to get back to me with a photo of the soles.

Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo women flats shoes size 5 7 RRP$655
Seller: pativy_trade
Item number: 140399037482
Link: here

The thing that bothers me is that when I saw this style instore they had a cream lining, not black. Thanks!


----------



## sma11cat

Hello everyone! I am wondering if these margheritas are authentic? TIA!

Item Name: $1400 SALVATORE FERRAGAMO MARGHERITA GANCIO HANDBAG NEW
Listing number: 190388655088
Seller name or ID: konasesame
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190388655088&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:

Item Name: FERRAGAMO MARGHERITA BLACK PEBBLED LEATHER BAG HANDBAG
Listing number: 380221243653
Seller name or ID: ariail54
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380221243653&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:


----------



## onesong

*Item Name:*Salvatore Ferragamo purse/wallet 
* Listing number: *230462056606
* Seller name or ID: **michaeljoaquin2009*
* Working Link: *http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230462056606&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123*
Comments: *I have never seen this model before so I like to ask if this is authentic or not. If the pictures are not clear enough, I can request for them. thank you!


----------



## purseaddict76

hello ladies,

can you tell me if this is authentic?  thanks in advance!

name:  Ferragamo bag
seller: msmctm92
item: 330416684073
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Handb...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee5e7c29


----------



## simp

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Red Patent Flats/Pumps!8C
Listing number:360254344652
Seller name or ID: desire009
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...n_s_Shoes&hash=item53e0d50dcc#ht_10881wt_1167
Comments: Is this a gd price to buy?


----------



## simp

1 more item:

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Leather Flats Calce 8B
Listing number:320485971267
Seller name or ID: worldcosmeticsinc
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4a9e73d543#ht_2390wt_941
Comments: Is this a gd price to buy?


----------



## doreenjoy

simp said:


> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Red Patent Flats/Pumps!8C
> Listing number:360254344652
> Seller name or ID: desire009
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...n_s_Shoes&hash=item53e0d50dcc#ht_10881wt_1167
> Comments: Is this a gd price to buy?


 


simp said:


> 1 more item:
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Leather Flats Calce 8B
> Listing number:320485971267
> Seller name or ID: worldcosmeticsinc
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...men_s_Shoes&hash=item4a9e73d543#ht_2390wt_941
> Comments: Is this a gd price to buy?


 

I'm not a shoe expert, but these both look authentic to me.


----------



## doreenjoy

purseaddict76 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> can you tell me if this is authentic? thanks in advance!
> 
> name: Ferragamo bag
> seller: msmctm92
> item: 330416684073
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Handb...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee5e7c29


 

This has been relisted as: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Handb...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee5e7c29

I'm not sure of the authenticity as I'm not familiar with this style.


----------



## simp

Thanks doreenjoy, i needed assurance


----------



## kroquet

Doreenjoy - I really like that satchel.    Will check back to see what the experts think.   It's a great price!!

oops it is sold!


----------



## spacecookies

Hi,

Could anyone plz help me authenticafe these shoes?

Item #1

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Navy BLUE Leather Loafer Shoe 8B
Listing number:230467639584
Seller: mysouthernspice
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230467639584&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Item #2

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo NEW Womens Nebel Loafer Shoes Sz 8
Listing number:390187739704
Seller: bhexpress
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390187739704&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## ann124

Hi, everyone! I was wondering if someone could help me with authenticating the following vintage Ferragamo handbag on eBay?

*Item Name:* SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vintage Tan Shoulder Handbag Purse 
*Listing number: *370370944416
*Seller name or ID:* catcindyk 
*Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370370944416&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT*

*Comments: *The seller claims that it was purchased by her aunt in the late 1970s or early 80s from Italy. It was handed down to her but she never used it. She also said that her aunt paid a lot of money for it.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## simp

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo - New Style This Season
Listing number:270569135137
Seller name or ID: al_isaway
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...WH_Handbags&hash=item3eff2d5c21#ht_500wt_1182
Comments: This is this year season bag which i find it very nice to look and use. Is this authentic?


----------



## vara90263

Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo shoes 
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a 
Working Link:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/53038076@N00/sets/72157623830801343
Comments:
hi, I bought these vintage shoes (not online) and want to know your thoughts on them- are they authentic? Do you know how old they are, etc?  

They are the navy coloured ones, marked "Salvatore Ferragamo Florence Made in Italy" and LF (or DF? hard to see) 2616\11 2/5 N 8 B

thanks!!!


----------



## Katatonic1

Hi, I bought this bag from a secondhand shop today and think it's authentic but would like a second opinion! No serial number, name etc. just photos...

I know that 3 of the 4 rivets in the shoulder straps have been replaced, I think the one with the rounded ends might be the original.

Grateful for any help!

K x


----------



## chris10014

Hi - can you please tell me if you think this is authentic? Thanks!! 

*Item Name: Ferragamo keychain
Listing number: *330421256576
* Seller name or ID: **simplydetached*
* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...bkBtn=&_trksid=p3286.m270.l1313&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Comments:* I asked if it was authentic, he said yes everything was authentic.  This keychain looks nice, quality, but i can't find the model anywhere and i'm not sure the center is real leather.  it doesn't have the leather "smell."  Thanks!!


----------



## JenS

User - *mavka53

*http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160428041650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I've also never seen this style before. Anyone know anything about it? Thank you so much would really appreciate it.

"SALVATORE FERRAGAMO black grained leather bag MUST see!"

160428041650

User - mavka53

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## vara90263

princess_nat_88 said:


> Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo shoes
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> Working Link:  http://www.flickr.com/photos/53038076@N00/sets/72157623830801343
> Comments:
> hi, I bought these vintage shoes (not online) and want to know your thoughts on them- are they authentic? Do you know how old they are, etc?
> 
> They are the navy coloured ones, marked "Salvatore Ferragamo Florence Made in Italy" and LF (or DF? hard to see) 2616\11 2/5 N 8 B
> 
> thanks!!!



Can anyone please give me a hand with these? Thanks heaps.


----------



## vara90263

princess_nat_88 said:


> Can anyone please give me a hand with these? Thanks heaps.



Sorry, working link here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/53038076@N00/sets/72157623830801343/detail/


----------



## missbao

hi Expert

please help to authentic this ferragamo shoe


Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo shoes 
Listing number: Listing End 230467051170
Seller name or ID: niceasitis
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230467051170&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123


Hi, i won this and please help to see if its authentic


----------



## missbao

HI expert please help to authentic this as well

Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo shoes 
Listing number: 140405398036
Seller name or ID: abrienna_saidah
Workinglink: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140405398036&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:SG:1123

Comment: hi ladies, i wanted to know if i could fit in 8.5AAA as im a US 7, but the lady selling this was saying this is tight so it fit a US 7

thanks


----------



## ferragamofan

Can anyone help tell me if this bag is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...H_Handbags&hash=item439f2f724e#ht_1616wt_1165

Thanks!!


----------



## qb20

princess_nat_88 said:


> Can anyone please give me a hand with these? Thanks heaps.



Yes, those look authentic to me.


----------



## sn1ckerdoodle

Hello,

Can you please let me know what you think about these...

Item Name: Varina Ballet Flats
Listing number: 170483012102
Seller name or ID: seangyf312  
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Ferragamo-va...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27b1945206
Comments: There was a request for authentication of another item from this seller last year, but there weren't any responses.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Katatonic1

Katatonic1 said:


> Hi, I bought this bag from a secondhand shop today and think it's authentic but would like a second opinion! No serial number, name etc. just photos...
> 
> I know that 3 of the 4 rivets in the shoulder straps have been replaced, I think the one with the rounded ends might be the original.
> 
> Grateful for any help!
> 
> K x


 

Any ideas on this one? Anyone??


----------



## JenS

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER SHOULDER/HAND BAG
Listing number: 250629872750
Seller name or ID: rainbowexpress101 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250629872750&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Thank you so much, would really appreciate it!


----------



## shopmania20

Hello, I'm new to Purse Forum. Please help me authenticate this SF bag currently selling on Ebay:

Item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO  Marisa Black Bag $1,700 - NWT !!!
Listing number: 200471260650
Seller: lisancsu
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## doreenjoy

shopmania20 said:


> Hello, I'm new to Purse Forum. Please help me authenticate this SF bag currently selling on Ebay:
> 
> Item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO  Marisa Black Bag $1,700 - NWT !!!
> Listing number: 200471260650
> Seller: lisancsu
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Thanks in advance for your time!


 

The listing has been removed (not a good sign, although the seller could have changed her mind).


----------



## jetaimec

Hey could anyone help to check this one&#65311; thank you in advance! 


Item Name: Brand New Salvatore Ferragamo black leather boots 3
Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: silverdene02
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110528828733&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Comments: 
it's a ferragamo shoes but i find the sole and the pattern of trademark is quite suspicious.

and the seller told me the serial number is : SK 512 E30 6
which is quite different from what i have known: there is no "A,B C,D "indicating the width.


----------



## shopmania20

doreenjoy said:


> The listing has been removed (not a good sign, although the seller could have changed her mind).


 
Sorry, I think the link I posted was wrong.  Here it is:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200471260650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## doreenjoy

shopmania20 said:


> Sorry, I think the link I posted was wrong. Here it is:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200471260650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 
This one looks authentic to me.


----------



## jetaimec

hello ferragamo experts, could you tell me if it's possible for 2 or more ferragamo bag to have the same serial number?  i have just bought one, (sorry i can not take photos at this moment), and i have searched the serial number on the interior tag online, and found another bag, same style with different color, share the same number.

the number is " AQ-21 8297" 
could anyone tell me what's wrong with that? thank you in advance.


----------



## doreenjoy

jetaimec said:


> hello ferragamo experts, could you tell me if it's possible for 2 or more ferragamo bag to have the same serial number? i have just bought one, (sorry i can not take photos at this moment), and i have searched the serial number on the interior tag online, and found *another bag, same style with different color, share the same number*.
> 
> the number is " AQ-21 8297"
> could anyone tell me what's wrong with that? thank you in advance.


 

This is possible. I don't want to post details because I don't want the fake makers to have better information.


----------



## jetaimec

doreenjoy said:


> This is possible. I don't want to post details because I don't want the fake makers to have better information.



thank you very much&#65281;


----------



## aballein

Hello everyone, this seems like a great resource for identifying purses and things so I figured I would seek some assistance from you. My  wife received a purse from an older lady who said it was expensive. I started doing research on it and it appears to be a Salvatore Ferragamo handbag but I can't seem to find any information about it. I found only one picture of it online http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/lot_details.aspx?pos=5&intObjectID=4995114&sid= but it is done in a felt type covering as opposed to a leather cover. I have taken some pictures to try and help identify the handbag as well as determine its authenticity. The pictures are quite large and I apologize, but i wanted to get as much detail as possible. I would like to make sure it is real and maybe get a rough price estimate as well if possible. Thank you in advance to everyone who is able to assist me.


----------



## doreenjoy

aballein said:


> Hello everyone, this seems like a great resource for identifying purses and things so I figured I would seek some assistance from you. My wife received a purse from an older lady who said it was expensive. I started doing research on it and it appears to be a Salvatore Ferragamo handbag but I can't seem to find any information about it. I found only one picture of it online http://www.christies.com/LotFinder/lot_details.aspx?pos=5&intObjectID=4995114&sid= but it is done in a felt type covering as opposed to a leather cover. I have taken some pictures to try and help identify the handbag as well as determine its authenticity. The pictures are quite large and I apologize, but i wanted to get as much detail as possible. I would like to make sure it is real and maybe get a rough price estimate as well if possible. Thank you in advance to everyone who is able to assist me.


 

I can't say 100% from the photos (I can't make out any of the stitching). 

The bag is called the "classic bag" now, but I don't think it had a name when it was first released. 

I'm a little concerned by your description of a "felt like material." Can you give any more details about what the material is? I personally wouldn't buy a bag if I didn't know what it was made of. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## hmt5488

Hi girls

Can anyone please help me authenticate this Gancini:


Item Name: Ferragamo black clutch Gancini
Listing number: 250632199929
Seller name or ID: shopaholic_000 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632199929


thanks!


----------



## aballein

Well to be honest, I'm a guy and I don't know the first thing about purse fabric. I would assume it would be something like felt/microfiber/maybe even a closely shaved calf skin. These are the images that pop in my head when I handle the purse. It is jet black with gold hardware so I doubt it's calf skin. I apologize for my ignorance in the field of handbags, it just has never been an issue before. I guess I could pose another question to you in response to your reply...What types of fabrics are/were used in the manufacture of Ferragamo handbags?


----------



## doreenjoy

hmt5488 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Can anyone please help me authenticate this Gancini:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo black clutch Gancini
> Listing number: 250632199929
> Seller name or ID: shopaholic_000
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250632199929
> 
> 
> thanks!


 

It looks authentic to me.


----------



## doreenjoy

aballein said:


> Well to be honest, I'm a guy and I don't know the first thing about purse fabric. I would assume it would be something like felt/microfiber/maybe even a closely shaved calf skin. These are the images that pop in my head when I handle the purse. It is jet black with gold hardware so I doubt it's calf skin. I apologize for my ignorance in the field of handbags, it just has never been an issue before. I guess I could pose another question to you in response to your reply...What types of fabrics are/were used in the manufacture of Ferragamo handbags?


 

I don't have a comprehensive list of materials that Ferragamo has used...they are a very old company and there is a chance that an odd item might be authentic. 

I'm sorry I can't be more help, but it's difficult without knowing what the bag is made from.

Maybe another member will chime in.


----------



## *MissM*

Hi hi,

My sister bought a pair of ferragamo shoes @ ebay and we're wondering if they are authentic.

Item Name:Ferragamo Brown Leather Flats Loafers Womens 11 B
Item number: 360263012292
Seller name or ID: lovethoseshoes 2
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360263012292&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you =)


----------



## aballein

doreenjoy said:


> I don't have a comprehensive list of materials that Ferragamo has used...they are a very old company and there is a chance that an odd item might be authentic.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't be more help, but it's difficult without knowing what the bag is made from.
> 
> Maybe another member will chime in.





Thank you for your assistance, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## *MissM*

*MissM* said:


> Hi hi,
> 
> My sister bought a pair of ferragamo shoes @ ebay and we're wondering if they are authentic.
> 
> Item Name:Ferragamo Brown Leather Flats Loafers Womens 11 B
> Item number: 360263012292
> Seller name or ID: lovethoseshoes 2
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.nl/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360263012292&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you =)


can someone take a look at this pair of shoes?
Thank you


----------



## T2daP

*MissM* said:


> can someone take a look at this pair of shoes?
> Thank you



One thing about Ferragamo shoes they always have some type of stamp on the sole and I don't see one at all unless they were refurbished.


----------



## whitey0

I bought them from a ebayer several months ago...
I no longer remember the seller's id and everything so I will post some of the pictures!!!
Please help!!


----------



## jetaimec

Item Name:UK size 4 new Ferragamo white heel shoes
Item number: 1
Seller name or ID: antiqueamberboutique
Working Link:   http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400124264670&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comment&#65306;I feel really puzzled about its authencity as there is no "Ferragamo"logo on the inner sole as we normally see. Could anyone help me with it? Thank you very much!


----------



## jetaimec

Hey dear ferragamo experts, please have a look at this bag, thank you very much!

Item Name:Ferragamo Red Handbag
Item number: 1
Seller name or ID: bally56
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320525537375&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Comment&#65306;below are points i think suspicious:
               1 the material is a kind of hard, and 'plastic' shine one, which i do not think it's genuine leather as far as i know. (perhaps it's some material i do not know) 

               2 the serial number and 'ferragamo'logo on the inner tag are printed in silver color, which is quite different from the normal golden one.

               3 the metal-ware in the seperate belt (please see the last picture)is quite a low-weight and thin one, which lacks the feeling of 'quality'

               Thank you very much! 








img.ph.126.net/04DPrCyV6novtRh3apo1Mw==/3295227552352848794.jpg

img.ph.126.net/rrr6YcbZ9eb2bobz_7Fn_A==/3334634049091348542.jpg

img.ph.126.net/_4EFpwFqIQAC1rfqt73RMw==/3334634049091348546.jpg

img837.ph.126.net/JlD2pqHNlH7Jbb133v8U8Q==/774337660932836388.jpg


----------



## Nikuska

Item Name: not sure
Listing number:
Seller name or ID:
Working Link:
Comments: I have no links or seller name, just my photos. Can anybody help?


----------



## aprillele

plz help me authenticate 3 pairs of Ferragamo, thanks

first one
name;SALVATORE FERRAGAMO NAVY LILLAZ BKLE BOW SHOES 6.5 B
seller name:easttownonbroadway 
link;http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330445177242&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





second one
name:$275 FERRAGAMO Rhinestone Bow Black Satin Shoes 6 B
seller name; uniqueclothinghome 
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310228822222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT





third one
name:Ferragamo Boutique Cream Fabric Gold Buckle Bow 6-1/2B 
seller name:momsterbj  
link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110550583096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT






thanks~~


----------



## MMMinTX

What do you think of this bag: 
Item Name: Not Sure (Tag shown says Fondente Calf and Botticelli Fabric Lining)
Item number: 200487214711
Seller name or ID: joy8499
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Ferragamo-C...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadf81e77 

Looks good to me, but I'm not familiar with the style and thought I'd check with the experts. Thanks so much!


----------



## jburgh

MMMinTX said:


> What do you think of this bag:
> Item Name: Not Sure (Tag shown says Fondente Calf and Botticelli Fabric Lining)
> Item number: 200487214711
> Seller name or ID: joy8499
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Ferragamo-C...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eadf81e77
> 
> Looks good to me, but I'm not familiar with the style and thought I'd check with the experts. Thanks so much!



I believe this is authentic.  Looks like it would make a great small briefcase!


----------



## Pattes77

I hope I am doing this right.

I bought this wallet and thought that everything looked alright with it, but when you look at it from the front, right way up, and then open it, the inside print is upside down. If that makes sense.

<a href="http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/?action=view&current=IMG_5224.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/IMG_5224.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/?action=view&current=IMG_5227.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/IMG_5227.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/?action=view&current=IMG_5225.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/IMG_5225.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/?action=view&current=IMG_5226.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/IMG_5226.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/?action=view&current=IMG_5228.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u135/Pattes77/IMG_5228.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## bagaholicc

Hi authenticators,

Kindly help me authenticate this Ferragammo Sofia:

Item Name: (Latest Edition) Salvatore Ferragamo ~ Black Leather Handbag (Brand New) 
Seller: lws0520
Link (on deluxemall.com): http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...erragamo-black-leather-handbag-brand-new.html

Comments: In addition to the 2 pictures online, I've requested from seller the following pictures attached.

Here's PART ONE of the additional pics:

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## bagaholicc

bagaholicc said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Kindly help me authenticate this Ferragammo Sofia:
> 
> Item Name: (Latest Edition) Salvatore Ferragamo ~ Black Leather Handbag (Brand New)
> Seller: lws0520
> Link (on deluxemall.com): http://deluxemall.com/prada-chanel-...erragamo-black-leather-handbag-brand-new.html
> 
> Comments: In addition to the 2 pictures online, I've requested from seller the following pictures attached.
> 
> Here's PART ONE of the additional pics:
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 
*Here's PART TWO of the additional pics:*

*Do let me know whether this bag pictured above is authentic!*

*Many thanks again!*


----------



## bagaholicc

bagaholicc said:


> *Here's PART TWO of the additional pics:*
> 
> *Do let me know whether this bag pictured above is authentic!*
> 
> *Many thanks again!*


 
Dear authenticators,

Would appreciate if you can help me authenticate this Ferragamo Sofia pictured in Post #247 and #248. 

I'm a little pressed for time on this purchase.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## anteaterquaker

please authenticate
thanks
item: Ferragamo classic hobo
ID: 220629516291
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Salva...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335e8b4003
seller:  fatbatman


----------



## anteaterquaker

please authenticate
thanks
item: gorgeous ferragamo napa calf handbag
seller: tulipsinindy
ID:130397725840
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130397725840&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ChirpyGirl

Hi! If someone could please help me authenticate this clutch, I would be so grateful!! Thanks so much in advance, ladies!

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo White Leather Clutch Purse Bag WOW!
Number: 260626839319
Seller: fatcatscloset
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl..._nkw=260626839319&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_1026


----------



## missbao

Hi hi, I have bought this item already, appreciate your help to authentic 

Item Name:ferragamo black leather bow midheels
Item Number:	390212633924
Seller ID:Sraider1002
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...633924&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2344wt_694


Appreciated ur help


----------



## MyHappyamelie

Hi there, I have already bought this item (so doing things a touch round the wrong way!) and although it is not that expensive, I would hate to own a fake! If genuine, any idea on year? Thank you!
Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Emerald Green Leather Handbag WOW!
Listing number:200488832682
Seller name or ID: boristhekat
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....832682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6581wt_913
Comments:


----------



## shoe*addict

I'm thinking of buying this from a seller on ebay in my country (Philippines)
I have some reservations though because i'm not really sure if it's authentic..
please help me..

I can't post the pictures because I'm unable to copy them from the seller's ebay listing but I will post the link to the listing..

*Item name:* Salvatorre Ferragamo Varina Flats
*Listing Number:* 320556774001
*Seller Name of ID:* cerisemanila
*Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...74001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7299wt_1137
*Comments:* I have already asked the seller about the authenticity of the item and she assured me that the pair is authentic..although I have tried comparing her pictures to the authentic ones posted here in the forums..I noticed that the box of the pair i want to buy is different from the ones posted here..

I appreciate your help..


----------



## shoe*addict

shoe*addict said:


> I'm thinking of buying this from a seller on ebay in my country (Philippines)
> I have some reservations though because i'm not really sure if it's authentic..
> please help me..
> 
> I can't post the pictures because I'm unable to copy them from the seller's ebay listing but I will post the link to the listing..
> 
> *Item name:* Salvatorre Ferragamo Varina Flats
> *Listing Number:* 320556774001
> *Seller Name of ID:* cerisemanila
> *Working Link:* http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...74001&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7299wt_1137
> *Comments:* I have already asked the seller about the authenticity of the item and she assured me that the pair is authentic..although I have tried comparing her pictures to the authentic ones posted here in the forums..I noticed that the box of the pair i want to buy is different from the ones posted here..
> 
> I appreciate your help..



here are printscreens of the listing just in case it gets removed or relisted..

i also asked the seller about the authenticity of the varinas because i noticed there aren't any logos on the insoles and here is her reply. i hope this helps..


----------



## chanella09

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo high heels shoes size 6 8 RRP$655    
Item number: 140421071557
Seller name : pativy_trade 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...iewItem&pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item20b1bf82c5

anyone bought from this seller before? many thanks


----------



## mom2ds

please help authenticate. thank you!

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER MARISA SATCHEL BAG 
Listing number: 290453470069
Seller name or ID: dong_maple
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290453470069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## aznkat25

buyers remorse case a MONTH later... item was "too big" so she got it authenticated at nordstroms and they said it wasn't authentic.  opinions please


----------



## aznkat25

mom2ds said:


> please help authenticate. thank you!
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER MARISA SATCHEL BAG
> Listing number: 290453470069
> Seller name or ID: dong_maple
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290453470069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Listing has ended, but I would request more pictures of the inside serial # lining and closeups of the hardware. It's also not a Marisa style.  Not sure what it's called, sorry!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi ladies!  Your help is greatly appreciated!  

Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOUTIQUE SHOES SZ 4 1/2B
Listing number: 260633522946
Seller name or ID: tommyquyen0416
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260633522946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jburgh

aznkat25 said:


> buyers remorse case a MONTH later... item was "too big" so she got it authenticated at nordstroms and they said it wasn't authentic.  opinions please



I do not see any red flags.  BTW, they do not authenticate at the department store, besides being against the rules, most of the SAs do not know enough about the brands, let alone the authenticity markers.  I can understand a comment made about a blaring ugly fake, but like I mentioned, there are no red flags here.


----------



## jburgh

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi ladies!  Your help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOUTIQUE SHOES SZ 4 1/2B
> Listing number: 260633522946
> Seller name or ID: tommyquyen0416
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260633522946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



The pictures need to be clear close-ups.  Even then, shoes are nearly impossible to give an authentication opinion.  Please ask for more pictures.


----------



## aznkat25

jburgh said:


> I do not see any red flags.  BTW, they do not authenticate at the department store, besides being against the rules, most of the SAs do not know enough about the brands, let alone the authenticity markers.  I can understand a comment made about a blaring ugly fake, but like I mentioned, there are no red flags here.



Thanks Jburgh, that is my understanding as well.  I think she was just lying to force a return rather than reselling herself.  I emailed her asking what was "off" about the bag to no response.  Ridiculous.  She lost the paypal dispute since the item was delivered, but I let her return anyway.  Honestly I'd rather have the bag back since it'd have a better home.  I wish bonanzle had a way to block 0 feedback buyers.


----------



## xiaoxiasu

Item Name: Ferragamo Wine Leather Vara Shoe NIB 6.5b
Listing number: 110563036158
Seller name or ID: blerman 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Wine-...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19be120bfe

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this pair. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aznkat25

more comparison photos to my auth marisa purchased from jomashop. looks fine to me. Purchaser claimed Nordstroms and the Ferragamo store said the pewter one is fake. I refunded anyway because I'd rather keep the bag than leave it in their clutches. Ridiculous.


----------



## JoeyJo21

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if you could authenticate this bag for me please? I work for a charity and it was a donation. If it is genuine, anything that you know about the style/original price would be really useful too.

Thanks!


----------



## jaz_o

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this handbag that I recently bought on ebay? Thanks! 

*Item:* AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo SHOULDER BAG NR
*Item Number:* 180538974466
*Seller:* big-maburu
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Designer_Homme

jburgh said:


> I do not see any red flags. BTW, they do not authenticate at the department store, besides being against the rules, most of the SAs do not know enough about the brands, let alone the authenticity markers. I can understand a comment made about a blaring ugly fake, but like I mentioned, there are no red flags here.


 
*Indeed, this Ferragamo Bag look fine. Even direct at Salvatore Ferragamo Stores they do not do any form of Authentication, they will just say if you purchase from Ferragamo Stores or Reputable Departmental Stores, it is definitely Authentic.*



aznkat25 said:


> Thanks Jburgh, that is my understanding as well. I think she was just lying to force a return rather than reselling herself. I emailed her asking what was "off" about the bag to no response. Ridiculous. She lost the paypal dispute since the item was delivered, but I let her return anyway. Honestly I'd rather have the bag back since it'd have a better home. I wish bonanzle had a way to block 0 feedback buyers.


 
*The Buyer probably had a change of mind, she just try to find fault so she can return the bag.*



aznkat25 said:


> more comparison photos to my auth marisa purchased from jomashop. looks fine to me. Purchaser claimed Nordstroms and the Ferragamo store said the pewter one is fake. I refunded anyway because I'd rather keep the bag than leave it in their clutches. Ridiculous.


 
*This is Ferragamo Signature Style come in various kind of materials & hardwares, i think they do this in Gazelle Fur with brass hardware too. It's a beautiful bag.*


----------



## Designer_Homme

jaz_o said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this handbag that I recently bought on ebay? Thanks!
> 
> *Item:* AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo SHOULDER BAG NR
> *Item Number:* 180538974466
> *Seller:* big-maburu
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
*Please post pictures if you still wish to authenticate your bag, listing has been removed.*


----------



## jaz_o

jaz_o said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this handbag that I recently bought on ebay? Thanks!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo SHOULDER BAG NR
> Item Number: 180538974466
> Seller: big-maburu
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT





Designer_Homme said:


> *Please post pictures if you still wish to authenticate your bag, listing has been removed.*



I have a problem with uploading the pictures.  Please disregard this post.


----------



## JimmyHuang

*Item Name: No Idea
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  Jimmyhuang (me)
Working Link: http://img203.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=backofbag.jpg
Comments: PM me if there are any problems.
*


----------



## MyHappyamelie

Hi there, I think this might have been missed? Would love your opinions! Thank you very much !



MyHappyamelie said:


> Hi there, I have already bought this item (so doing things a touch round the wrong way!) and although it is not that expensive, I would hate to own a fake! If genuine, any idea on year? Thank you!
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Emerald Green Leather Handbag WOW!
> Listing number:200488832682
> Seller name or ID: boristhekat
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....832682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6581wt_913
> Comments:


----------



## sh0pah0licgirl

Hi Ladies, can someone give me their expert opinion on this one? I've only bought 2 from the boutique here in Melbourne but just to be safe than sorry.
This seller has alot of praises in her feedback but there was a recent post about her sending a fake LV so I am a little concerned.

Seller id: *authentic.lv
*Item number: 380257056708
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&fromMakeTrack=true&item=380257056708&ssPageName=VIP%3Awatchlink%3Atop%3Aen

Thanks in advance!


----------



## h0pe

hi, im a newbie! need someone help to authenticate this wallet as am skeptical abt the resale price. pls refer to the link for pix and more information.

Item Name: Ferragamo Monogrammed Wallet
Listing number: N.A.
Seller name or ID: from Deluxemall forum
Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/dior-fendi-loe...ntly-used.html
Comments:

Am meeting the seller this evening. Hope to hear from you real soon!!!

Many thanks!


----------



## DD840

*Salvatore Ferragamo Brick Red Purse Handbag

*Item #110574077162
Seller: *ecosmart*values*

Link:  http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
Real? It's nice to see a separate thread


----------



## ladyspace74

Hi- Need your opinion on this one. I can provide more pictures if possible.

Item Name:Ferragamo black suede top zip handbag
Item Number:260644547883
Seller Id:714freedom
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260644547883&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Hi Ladies 

Can someone please help me authenticate this pair of Varinas?

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Leather Flats Calce 7B
Listing number:190432349617
Seller name or ID: worldcosmeticsinc
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190432349617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2514wt_911


Thanks!


----------



## nicoleji1982

Hi, could someone help me to authenticate these three Ferragamo bags please? I have bought all of them from ebay recently so I don't have the listing numbers or the seller name/ID now. I'm very sorry about that because till today have I known this forum. All the photos are taken by myself.

Item 1: shoulder bag- colour-cream


----------



## nicoleji1982

Sorry about the big size of the pictures above, but I don't know how to size them down. 

Item2: Shoulder bag -colour-white


----------



## nicoleji1982

Item 3: Shoulder bag- colour- multicoloured


----------



## nicoleji1982

Sorry about occupying so much space above. I meant to put them together in one post but it seems I can only post 8 pics per post.

Thanks very much!


----------



## Designer_Homme

nicoleji1982 said:


> Hi, could someone help me to authenticate these three Ferragamo bags please? I have bought all of them from ebay recently so I don't have the listing numbers or the seller name/ID now. I'm very sorry about that because till today have I known this forum. All the photos are taken by myself.


 
*All three bags look fine to me. You might want to wait for input from others.*


----------



## nicoleji1982

Designer_Homme said:


> *All three bags look fine to me. You might want to wait for input from others.*



Thanks a lot for your reply!!


----------



## belovaldi

Hi ladies,
I acquire this bag from a vintage store today and couldn't help wondering whether they're authentic or not.. i have my doubts but it was so cheap i thought i'd just snatched it 











sorry for the bad photo, my battery went dead before i could take better photo with macro.. the lining has ferragamo writing all over it..


----------



## belovaldi

Can someone help me on this? Thank you so much 

Item name:Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Ladies Handbag
Seller: mscathy2009
Item number: 190437629211
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437629211&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## anita77

Ferragamo's lovers,

Pls help authenticate this Ferragamo bag and if you know its model name, please let me know. Thank you so much.


----------



## random_chick

Please help me authenticate this belt

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Men's Silver Belt NICE -s
Listing number: 280553933900
Seller name or ID: jw001001
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=280553933900&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Designer_Homme

random_chick said:


> Please help me authenticate this belt
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Men's Silver Belt NICE -s
> Listing number: 280553933900
> Seller name or ID: jw001001
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&_trksid=m570&_nkw=280553933900&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


 

*Too Good to be True...Great Knock Off... *


----------



## Designer_Homme

belovaldi said:


> Can someone help me on this? Thank you so much
> 
> Item name:Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Ladies Handbag
> Seller: mscathy2009
> Item number: 190437629211
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437629211&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
*Look fine to me. *


----------



## LiYaH102

Item name: Black Patent Satchel bag 
Item number: 400154682384
Seller ID: mary3055
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SALVATORE-FE...WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2b13e410#ht_4009wt_902
Common: Thanks so much~!


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Can someone authenticate this please? 
Can someone help me on this? Thank you so much 

Item name:Salvatore Ferragamo Blk. Pat. Leather Belt Vintage 80's
Seller: goodbyes4ewe2cee 
Item number: 330471830276
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...276?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1a7f304

Thank you!


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

Please help me authenticate this:
Item Name: Ferragamo Sofia kelly bag dark green leather EUC
Listing number:  15049398016
Seller name or ID: elinasofia
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Sofia...161?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230a23e601
Comments:


----------



## TrueHeart1

Hello, I'm a newbie! I need someone help to authenticate these two handbags since I am skeptical aboutt the price and pictures. 

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO NWT MARISA SATCHEL 215370/83 
Listing number: 270633978523
Seller name or ID: omlax
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270633978523&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Marissa bag handbag satchel
Listing number:110583468100
Seller name or ID: bahamiansunshine
Working Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110583468100&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Comments; Thank you!


----------



## jaz_o

Please help me authenticate.  Thanks! 

*Item Name:* SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PURPLE PIUMA SHOULDER BAG NEW $1350
*Listing number:* 280561772682
*Seller name:* shopdesigner611
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280561772682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jaz_o

jaz_o said:


> Please help me authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PURPLE PIUMA SHOULDER BAG NEW $1350
> *Listing number:* 280561772682
> *Seller name:* shopdesigner611
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280561772682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I've also uploaded the pictures here: http://community.webshots.com/album/578609521FQHIvm


----------



## eddy

Item: AUTH SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SHOULDER BAG ITALY NR
Item Number: 110592324524
Seller: tokyo_collection 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110592324524&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Comments: Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## rains

Can someone help me on this bag? I found it at a store, so bought it and wanted to check. Thank you so much 

Item name:Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Ladies Handbag
Seller: n/a
Item number: n/A
Link: Pics attached
Comment: if these are authentic, then what model and year is it?


----------



## rains

More pics of the same bag.


----------



## rains

The sedond bag I found at the store.

Item name:Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Ladies Handbag
Seller: n/a
Item number: n/A
Link: Pics attached
Comment: if these are authentic, then what model and year is it? 

TIA.


----------



## rains

Some more pics for the white bag.


----------



## rains

rains said:


> Can someone help me on this bag? I found it at a store, so bought it and wanted to check. Thank you so much
> 
> Item name:Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Ladies Handbag
> Seller: n/a
> Item number: n/A
> Link: Pics attached
> Comment: if these are authentic, then what model and year is it?


 

Hi Authenticators, 

I have posted this few days back, please authenticate the bag, let me know if some info is missing and I shall provide the same...

Thanks.


----------



## Kinn

Please help me authenticate. Thanks! 

 Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Purse Tote Messenger Travel Bag
Item number:170553054980
Seller: trentbrady02 
Links: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170553054980&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## petlouie

Item Name:  salvatore ferragamo
Listing number:  300481962419
Seller name or ID:  picasso-murnau
Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f61ee1b3


----------



## jburgh

Sorry to disappoint....this forum is very low traffic and does not have regular authenticators.  If your request has not been answered in 24-48 hours, I would not count on an answer. Sorry.


----------



## baby.b

*Item Name: *250705257229
* Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: **styxluxl*
* Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250705257229&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
*


----------



## vc15

hi, Im new here and would you guys authenticate this bag for me? MANY THANKS!!!

Item Name: BLACK MOCK CROC HANDBAG PURSE BAG
Item Number: 360304653689
Seller ID: catwalkkittys 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360304653689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## ellielily

Item Name: Vara
Item Number: 6889327
Seller ID: shopgoodwill.com
Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Pink-Ferragamo-Short-Heels--6B-6889327.html#des

I went to the store and compared with the photos and it looked great.  I'm just unsure if it comes in gold h/w.  Can any vara owners compare? Thanks so much!


----------



## humaimran1

Can you please help authenticating this bag? Please let me know if you need me to post more pictures.


----------



## humaimran1

Here are some more pictures of the bag


----------



## viciel

ellielily said:


> Item Name: Vara
> Item Number: 6889327
> Seller ID: shopgoodwill.com
> Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Pink-Ferragamo-Short-Heels--6B-6889327.html#des
> 
> I went to the store and compared with the photos and it looked great.  I'm just unsure if it comes in gold h/w.  Can any vara owners compare? Thanks so much!



Looks authentic to me


----------



## viciel

humaimran1 said:


> Here are some more pictures of the bag


 
Here is the placement of the leather tag?


----------



## humaimran1

Its in the inner zipped pocket, behind the metal tag...let me know if you need specific pictures to authenticate...Thanks!


----------



## humaimran1

some more pics


----------



## jburgh

baby.b said:


> *Item Name: *250705257229
> * Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: **styxluxl*
> * Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250705257229&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *



Insufficient pics.  Need clear close ups of all logos, top and bottom.


----------



## jburgh

vc15 said:


> hi, Im new here and would you guys authenticate this bag for me? MANY THANKS!!!
> 
> Item Name: BLACK MOCK CROC HANDBAG PURSE BAG
> Item Number: 360304653689
> Seller ID: catwalkkittys
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360304653689&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Hi - I've never seen this style, but have some doubts.  Anyone else here?


----------



## aznkat25

jburgh said:


> Hi - I've never seen this style, but have some doubts.  Anyone else here?


yeah I'm not sure about that lining, unless it's older. I haven't seen this style either or that kind of zipper pull. don't know but I'd error on the side of caution?


----------



## humaimran1

Hi Authenticators,
I posted the pictures of my Marisa patent leather bag day before yesterday....I have a week to return the bag and I desperately need your opinion. I'm new to the Forum and maybe my request is not in the proper Format.but if you could help me I'll greatly appreciate it


----------



## aznkat25

humaimran1 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> I posted the pictures of my Marisa patent leather bag day before yesterday....I have a week to return the bag and I desperately need your opinion. I'm new to the Forum and maybe my request is not in the proper Format.but if you could help me I'll greatly appreciate it



hi humaimran1, it looked ok to me.  you can pm jburgh, she might have missed it since there were a bunch of posts. someone else already responded as well.


----------



## humaimran1

Thank you for your immediate response Aznkat25... I do remember seeing your message but I think you advised me to wait for other responses too and I don't remember seeing  the other response but thanks again for bringing it in my notice, I will check that as well.
One last favor I need to ask.. as I'm new to this forum, how do I pm jburgh?  so very grateful for your help


----------



## bagdoll

humaimran1 said:


> Thank you for your immediate response Aznkat25... I do remember seeing your message but I think you advised me to wait for other responses too and I don't remember seeing the other response but thanks again for bringing it in my notice, I will check that as well.
> One last favor I need to ask.. as I'm new to this forum, how do I pm jburgh? so very grateful for your help


 

HI,  Not sure if you got a response through PM but you could try comparing your leather tag and metal plate to one shown here... I'm not promoting this website or bag but I have bought from them before and they do sell legitimate bags..  Mods feel free to delete this post if it is inappropriate .  BTW,  I just bought a Marisa patent leather bag also  and my leather tag and metal plate look like the one on this website.  



http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fa...itle=SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Marissa Tote


----------



## Shirleenheng

Hi all, I am extremely new to this forum and would need help with this bag. It says vintage but it looks way too new to be vintage and also it is on Bonanza at a low rate, i really like it but i don't know what to make of it.

It is an album photo of the bag.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/78462735@N00/sets/72157624053747393/

Btw, would anybody be so kind as to tell me how Bonanza works? Is it as safe as Ebay? I am a regular buyer on ebay but I have no idea how to buy on Bonanza.

Thanks in advance to anybody that can help!


----------



## humaimran1

Thank you for your help bagdoll
The leather tag and plate look exactly the same..Plus I also took my bag to ferragamo store and they did say it was an original


----------



## goldenkagi

Hi everyone, I'd like to have this SF wallet authenticated please. A friend's friend is selling  this to me, and claims it's an authentic vintage SF wallet. I'm sorry I don't have clear pictures of this, my camera seems really wobbly or something. I'll keep on trying to take clearer pictures, specially that of the hardware.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo (vintage wallet, style name not known)
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: Nicole (not online)
Working Link: 
Front: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04820.jpg
Inside: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04821.jpg
Left (for coins): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04823.jpg
Right (for cards): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04824.jpg
Close up of stamp: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04825.jpg
Lining: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04826.jpg

Comments: It's supposed to be vintage, circa 1980's 
The zipper looks most off to me. 
Comes as is, no box, dustbag, etc.

Thanks so much! I hope someone can help me on this. I'm kinda liking it, but no way am I gonna purchase a fake. TIA!!


----------



## jburgh

goldenkagi said:


> Hi everyone, I'd like to have this SF wallet authenticated please. A friend's friend is selling  this to me, and claims it's an authentic vintage SF wallet. I'm sorry I don't have clear pictures of this, my camera seems really wobbly or something. I'll keep on trying to take clearer pictures, specially that of the hardware.
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo (vintage wallet, style name not known)
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: Nicole (not online)
> Working Link:
> Front: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04820.jpg
> Inside: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04821.jpg
> Left (for coins): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04823.jpg
> Right (for cards): http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04824.jpg
> Close up of stamp: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04825.jpg
> Lining: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/columbineraspberry/DSC04826.jpg
> 
> Comments: It's supposed to be vintage, circa 1980's
> The zipper looks most off to me.
> Comes as is, no box, dustbag, etc.
> 
> Thanks so much! I hope someone can help me on this. I'm kinda liking it, but no way am I gonna purchase a fake. TIA!!



I really need to see clear close-ups of all the logos.  Can you use the macro setting on your camera?


----------



## howtostop

*Hi, 
I'm a newbie here. Pls help!

**I'm so much in love with this Kelly Bag, esp. it's in Beige and claimed in excellent condition.

**Item Name:            SALVATORE FERRAGAMO KELLY BAG
Listing number:     N/A
Seller name or ID: AK Japan Corp.
Working Link:         http://hanghieunhat.com/NEW-Tai-Salvatore-Ferragamo-kelly-bag-beige-2884.html
Comments:             Their SA in Vietnam (as introduced) told me to deposit 20% of the selling price, and pay the rest upon receipt and only after having it "checked", even by official SA in store. But somehow I can't find pictures of this bag in Google... Or the name given is not correct? 

Pls advise!

Many thanks...
*


----------



## goldenkagi

jburgh said:


> I really need to see clear close-ups of all the logos.  Can you use the macro setting on your camera?



Okay, I'll try to take better pictures of them when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## soph-here

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo patent leather pumps bow size 6
Listing number: 120644753257
Seller name or ID: annybing
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120644753257&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:AU:1123
Comments: Hi all =) Being on a bag ban (or attempting to be on a ban) has led me to venture into shoes! So here's my first pair of SF's I am hoping you can authenticate before I pay. I found the listing where she initially purchased them as well, so I have posted those details below so you can see more pictures.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Broad Bow Leather Pumps Shoes
Listing number: 180576116976
Seller name or ID: andy_bondi2
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180576116976
Comments: The listing where my seller (annybing) purchased the item ended 25 Oct


----------



## lbmr58

Hello All!
Please can you authenticate this bag for me?
I thank you in advance!

Auth SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Shoulder Bag Brown

seller:  flavor-of-tokyo

Item number:250726148299


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=250726148299&si=CMroNlJviOyd02CMa7eX57AIiyY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT


----------



## angela.m

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black SAFFIANO Katia Bag Fall 2010
Listing number: 230554118945
Seller name or ID: zuzus_petals_123 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230554118945&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Hi everyone... I'd appreciate your thoughts on this one.... many thanks, angela


----------



## latennisgirl

I would like to have this wallet authenticated please.

Item #160513182446
seller - bebemelody
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salvat...item255f54caee

Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Silver Trim Wallet

Thank you very much.

LATG


----------



## jburgh

latennisgirl said:


> I would like to have this wallet authenticated please.
> 
> Item #160513182446
> seller - bebemelody
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salvat...item255f54caee
> 
> Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Silver Trim Wallet
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> LATG



This listing has been removed by eBay.


----------



## latennisgirl

Here is the link again.  It is still active.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160513182446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I would like to have this wallet authenticated please.

Item #160513182446
seller - bebemelody
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salvat...item255f54caee

Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Silver Trim Wallet

Thank you very much.

LATG


----------



## jburgh

latennisgirl said:


> Here is the link again.  It is still active.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160513182446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I would like to have this wallet authenticated please.
> 
> Item #160513182446
> seller - bebemelody
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Salvat...item255f54caee
> 
> Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Silver Trim Wallet
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> LATG



Please ask for clear close-ups of all logos.  I'll never understand why sellers do not take these pics.


----------



## latennisgirl

jburgh said:


> Please ask for clear close-ups of all logos.  I'll never understand why sellers do not take these pics.





latennisgirl said:


> Here is the link again.  It is still active.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160513182446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I would like to have this wallet authenticated please.
> 
> Item #160513182446
> seller - bebemelody
> 
> 
> Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Silver Trim Wallet
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> LATG



Here is the   [FONT=&quot]Serial # IY224634. Does this help at all.[/FONT]


----------



## crunchybabe8

I just found this bag in my closet and to my surprise its a ferragamo..I dont if it is authenthic or what is its name and year..Could you help me find it out?

Item Name: dont know
Listing number: AQ 21 8252
Seller name or ID: znone
Working Link: none
Comments:  I'd appreciate your thoughts ...many thanks !


----------



## crunchybabe8

here are other photos..


----------



## fashioneyecandy

Item Name: Varina Pumps
Listing number: (not on ebay)
Seller name or ID: Ribena
Working Link: 
Comments: Seller says has no receipt. Just wanted to make sure what I buy is not a fake. Appreciate the experienced SF buyers opinions! Thanks =)

deluxemall.com/attachments/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/93675d1290442265-ferragamo-varina-sale-3413.jpg 

deluxemall.com/attachments/dior-fendi-loewe-ferragamo-marc-jacobs-tods-ysl-chloe-bally-celine/93676d1290442265-ferragamo-varina-sale-img_3452.jpg


----------



## lbmr58

lbmr58 said:


> Hello All!
> Please can you authenticate this bag for me?
> I thank you in advance!
> 
> Auth SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Shoulder Bag Brown
> 
> seller:  flavor-of-tokyo
> 
> Item number:250726148299
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...57AIiyY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



I bought this for my mother for Christmas and would really like to be certain of it's authenticity.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies, pls help authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes.

Item Name: Varina shoes (think so)
Listing number: nil
Seller name or ID: nil
Working Link: nil
Comments: Bought this from a fren as the size does not fit her, does not come with box. Took the photos myself. There is a faint 'Ferragamo' and 'made in Italy' on the sole.

Thanks!


----------



## sooyeon

seller: eggieggi123
item number: 170579549939

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...49939&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1089


----------



## Snowfox

Are either of these bags authentic? I noticed they are the same style...not sure what this is called either.

Bag #1
Seller: blubmwman (I noticed this seller had sold authentic Hermes scarves ID'ed on this forum before)
http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...15,432884681&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Bag #2 
Seller: luckyfinds5368
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FERRA...WH_Handbags&hash=item255fc01a40#ht_500wt_1156

Both serial numbers start with EE-
What I find suspicious is that both the main zip pulls are gone.


----------



## fashioneyecandy

can someone help to authentic this piece for me? it does not come with receipt and am abit worried. i tried posting on the authenticity thread but there is no reply. thanks!


----------



## GypsyLayla

Hello, Can you please help me? I am wondering if this Ferragamo Marisa bag is authentic. Thank you! 

Listing Title: $1550 SALVATORE FERRAGAMO MARISA GANCIO HANDBAG NEW NWT
Seller: lxltd
Item Number: 190485260512
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/1550-SALVATORE-...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c59ce68e0


----------



## ijanice

Originally Posted by *ijanice* 

 Please Authenticate This:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
Item number: 170584239790 
Thank you. Originally Posted by *ijanice* 

 Please Authenticate This:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
Item number: 170584239790 
Thank you. Originally Posted by *ijanice* 

 Please Authenticate This:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
Item number: 170584239790 
Thank you. 
Please Authenticate This:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
Item number: 170584239790 
Thank you.


----------



## jburgh

ijanice said:


> Originally Posted by *ijanice*
> 
> Please Authenticate This:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
> Item number: 170584239790
> Thank you. Originally Posted by *ijanice*
> 
> Please Authenticate This:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
> Item number: 170584239790
> Thank you. Originally Posted by *ijanice*
> 
> Please Authenticate This:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
> Item number: 170584239790
> Thank you.
> Please Authenticate This:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> It is a new without tags Salvatore Ferragamo I am bidding on at Ebay.
> Item number: 170584239790
> Thank you.



Not sure why this was posted 4 times in a row, but the pictures in the auction are not sufficient to form an opinion.  However, when the price is that low, I have my suspicions.  Ask for more pictures.  The required pictures are outlined in post one of this thread, as well as the format.  Thank you.


----------



## claypot

(never mind)


----------



## claypot

Hello, can someone please authenticate these pair of sunglasses please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...Sunglasses&hash=item1e60aec9a8#ht_3511wt_1141

*Item Name:* Ferragamo sunglasses model 1098
*Listing number:* Where is this? The item number is 130471086504
*Seller name or ID:* singleslushietheory
*Working Link:* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferra...Sunglasses&hash=item1e60aec9a8#ht_3511wt_1141
*Comments:* Apparently sold out and no longer in production.
























Thank you!


----------



## jelita78

yikesss..
sort of last minute impulse buy.. 
hope you experts can confirm if it's real.. let me know before i proceed with payment..
thanks in advance!

item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Metallic Icon Logo Leather Tote Bag
auction no.: 320634321365
seller id: riheke ( Feedback Score Of 1018)
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=320634321365


----------



## jelita78

bump for authentication..
really hope u could confirm this with me..
thanks in advance!


----------



## octtco

My apologies if this is a repeat, just found this link   TIA!

seller:squam8
Item number: 270686489406 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...89406&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1
Item: Salvatore Ferragamo XL Black Perforated Hobo 24" $2k++

TIA! O xoxo


----------



## octtco

Here's another please... thank you!

seller: private seller
Item number: NA
link: NA
Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Hobo Retail $1200 Brown Leather

Please let me know if addtl pics are needed.  Many thanks!


----------



## jwong0812

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Messenger Bag with receipt

Listing number: 150545525186

Seller name or ID: sethyolles

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Messenger-Bag-receipt-/150545525186?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item230d3669c2#ht_500wt_1156

Comments: I am in need of a new messenger bag for school, and I really like the Ferragamo ones. I found this one on eBay, and was impressed from the start. The seller claims the original price was $1400, and they even include the original receipt in the auction. Take note: the seller just joined eBay on January 8, 2011.


----------



## jburgh

jwong0812 said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Messenger Bag with receipt
> 
> Listing number: 150545525186
> 
> Seller name or ID: sethyolles
> 
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Messenger-Bag-receipt-/150545525186?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item230d3669c2#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Comments: I am in need of a new messenger bag for school, and I really like the Ferragamo ones. I found this one on eBay, and was impressed from the start. The seller claims the original price was $1400, and they even include the original receipt in the auction. Take note: the seller just joined eBay on January 8, 2011.



The pictures on the auction are not sufficient to give an opinion. Receipts can be easily faked, beware.


----------



## nobutterfly

Please search in "Ended Listings"
Item Name: ROSA CALF LEATHER SALVATORE FERRAGAMO DRESS SHOES 9B
Listing number: 160526412684
Seller name or ID: 1shoelover2010
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Comments: I just received these shoes and these is no logo on the sole. It's very suspicious. Please let me know if more photos are needed.


----------



## martoonia78

HI
Please could you help me authenticate this salvatore ferragamo shoes

Seller: doc18uk
Item number: 220722236456
Working link:  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220722236456&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks


----------



## alisaxlee

Hi, could someone take  look at this for me, please?

Item: BLACK SUEDE GANCINI KELLY BAG
Item Number: 390275416087
Seller: sraider1002
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390275416087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## nobutterfly

nobutterfly said:


> Please search in "Ended Listings"
> Item Name: ROSA CALF LEATHER SALVATORE FERRAGAMO DRESS SHOES 9B
> Listing number: 160526412684
> Seller name or ID: 1shoelover2010
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Comments: I just received these shoes and these is no logo on the sole. It's very suspicious. Please let me know if more photos are needed.



These are the photos:


----------



## lihao

can anyone authenticate this hairclip for me? thanks!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v214/d4r3d3vil/ferragamo/


----------



## ekzoteek

Hi there, can you help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo multicolor
Seller name: Frozen_Rivers
Working Link: http://muare.vn/ThoiTrangNu-TrangSuc/3188980


----------



## alisaxlee

alisaxlee said:


> Hi, could someone take  look at this for me, please?
> 
> Item: BLACK SUEDE GANCINI KELLY BAG
> Item Number: 390275416087
> Seller: sraider1002
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390275416087&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time!



Bumping this.


----------



## jaune

Hi All,

I would like to purchase this Ferragamo wallet from Zappos. Love the color and its hard to find such yellow leather wallets. By the way, are branded items sold on Zappos authentic? Thank you for your help.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo 4656 - Wallet
Listing number: SKU# 7748297
Seller name or ID: Zappos
Working Link: http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/69117227/c/84537.html
Comments: 

jaune


----------



## jburgh

jaune said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to purchase this Ferragamo wallet from Zappos. Love the color and its hard to find such yellow leather wallets. By the way, are branded items sold on Zappos authentic? Thank you for your help.
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo 4656 - Wallet
> Listing number: SKU# 7748297
> Seller name or ID: Zappos
> Working Link: http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/69117227/c/84537.html
> Comments:
> 
> jaune



Items sold by Zappo's are authentic.


----------



## lihao

anyone know if a SF vara hairclip can be authentic without the made in italy wordings on the metal hardware behind? thanks


----------



## jaune

thank you Jburgh 

just came across this on ebay. if anyone could help authenticate please. thank you 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo 5074 - Wallet
Listing number: 350427590401
Seller name or ID: mystylestuff 
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-SALVATORE-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item51971caf01#ht_626wt_907
Comments: must wallets/handbags have 'made in Italy' below the brand name to be an original piece, cause this item doesnt


----------



## MadameElle

Item Name:  Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag (Style: 21 A718/03)
Listing number:  270693418791
Seller name or ID:  dennisatus (30)
Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270693418791&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments:  Please help to authenticate this.  TIA.


----------



## uab02nina

I need your help with regards to authenticity of this ferragamo wallet. I purchased it from bluefly recently. now it seems this website sells some fake gucci and balenciaga handbag. I am worried about what I get from them. thanks a lot in advance.

item: ferragamo wallet, item number is 66 7563/02


----------



## dekage1

Hello!
I would really appreciate your help in authenticating these two Ferragamo bags.  I have a trip to Paris planned and don't want to look foolish meandering around with a replica.  Thanks so very much!

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Black Leather Shouder Bag (their spelling not mine) 
Item Number: 250763943895
Seller: monyinyrpocit
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250763943895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Item: Vintage Ferragamo Patent Leather Chain Clutch Handbag 
Item Number: 320647271783
Seller: betseyluxe
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320647271783&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## gigisaprincess

Hello, I found these on ebay and didnt have time to post it before the auction ended. Bought them anyway because my bff is obsessed with vintage items and Ferragamo. I have no clue at all what to look for, can someone please help authenticate? I'd hate to give her a counterfeit gift  
TIAAAA!!!!!


----------



## jburgh

gigisaprincess said:


> Hello, I found these on ebay and didnt have time to post it before the auction ended. Bought them anyway because my bff is obsessed with vintage items and Ferragamo. I have no clue at all what to look for, can someone please help authenticate? I'd hate to give her a counterfeit gift
> TIAAAA!!!!!



Thank you for taking clear detailed pictures.  I believe these are authentic vintage.


----------



## jburgh

dekage1 said:


> Hello!
> I would really appreciate your help in authenticating these two Ferragamo bags.  I have a trip to Paris planned and don't want to look foolish meandering around with a replica.  Thanks so very much!
> 
> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Black Leather Shouder Bag (their spelling not mine)
> Item Number: 250763943895
> Seller: monyinyrpocit
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250763943895&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Item: Vintage Ferragamo Patent Leather Chain Clutch Handbag
> Item Number: 320647271783
> Seller: betseyluxe
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320647271783&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



The pictures of the first one are not clear enough, cannot say.  I have never seen the second one.


----------



## gigisaprincess

thanks again


----------



## salearea

item name: briefcase (locked and can't open)
pictures (of exterior and cards): 

http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/salearea18/2-12/?action=view&current=2-121340.jpg

http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/salearea18/2-12/?action=view&current=2-121320.jpg

http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/salearea18/2-12/?action=view&current=2-121319.jpg

http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/salearea18/2-12/?action=view&current=2-121318.jpg

http://s1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/salearea18/2-12/?action=view&current=2-121310.jpg


----------



## sylphfae

Hello lovelies! Would anybody be able to help authenticate these Varas, please?

Item Name: ICONIC TAN VARA BOW Salvatore Ferragamo Pumps 5 B $375
Listing number: 230586533728
Seller name or ID:myfashionablefinds
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ICONIC-TAN-VARA...33728?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item35b0074760
Comments:


----------



## dekage1

jburgh said:


> The pictures of the first one are not clear enough, cannot say. I have never seen the second one.


 
Thank you so much! (and sorry for the delay).  I passed on both of these and ended up buying another Ferragamo from a private seller.


----------



## mrsvenuti

hi there! i got these off ebay.... could someone double check them for me please ? 







Shoe box


























when worn

------------------

thanks in advance!


----------



## salearea

^authentic. IMO


----------



## mrsvenuti

thanks so much *salearea*


----------



## ericjav

Item Name:Ferragamo Leather Shoulder Bag Green
Listing number:170609324374
Seller name or ID: papagena_08
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170609324374&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Commentsease help to authenticate this bag , bought it for 100£ , tried to search in ferragamo site but cannt find it , how much is it new ? Thank you for your help .


----------



## jelita78

can anybody authenticate this for me please?
thanks in advance!



jelita78 said:


> item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Metallic Icon Logo Leather Tote Bag
> auction no.: 320634321365
> seller id: riheke ( Feedback Score Of 1018)
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=320634321365


----------



## Musickal1

I have never bought a Ferragamo bag, but this one is so cute I couldn't resist looking at it.  Please help with authenticity.


ENDING SOON
Fabulous Salvatore Ferragamo Hobo Handbag (150574013836)
*Member id *twanee55  ( *Feedback Score Of* 1072

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150574013836&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Thanks!
ANM


----------



## EdnaMode

Can you please authenticate this for me?

item name: Ferragamo black leather bag
listing number: 180638099326
seller name: luv2selldesignerstuff
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-ITALY...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0edea77e

Thank you so much!


----------



## tehlolly

I'm buying these shoes from a friend however i'm not sure if they are real.

Can anyone help me?

Thanks!


----------



## mjuy

hello...
please help me authenticate this ferragamo bag. thank you

item: salvatore Ferragamo Bag
item no.: 280650495465
seller: preppyeice
link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/Authentic-Salvat...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item415812b5e9

thank you...


----------



## Ragnhill

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: uptowngirl47
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370496449754&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 
Comments: vintage

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370496449754&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*


----------



## pcil

Please help authenticate: TIA!
Item Name: Ferragamo Vara
Listing number: 400206152855
Seller name or ID: kkseebeck
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/FERRAGAMO-SHOES...en_s_Shoes&hash=item5d2e254497#ht_8806wt_1141


----------



## luvrainyday

Hello Ladies 
Can someone help me authenticate this bag?  Also, what's the name of this bag?  I saw some sellers calling it "Vara" or "Kelly bag".

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BookWriter

I just found this on the Goodwill online site. Goodwill works differently from eBay. They 'say' they authenticate but I have no clue if they do, or how they do it. 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferrango Navy Handbag (7741367)
Listing number:7741367
Seller name or ID:  Goodwill Keystone Area - Reading
Working Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Salvatore-Ferrango-Navy-Handbag-7741367.html

Comments: from the listing: This handbag is listed in fair condition and is scuffed. This measures 8.5 wide by 8 high and 3 deep. The strap drop is 20 long.
(Store: 16124)

Note: Goodwill Keystone Area - Reading states that this item is authentic and has been posted in accordance with shopgoodwill.com's policy prohibiting the sale of counterfeit items. If you have any questions or concerns about the authenticity of this item please contact seller directly prior to bidding.

Thanks for any input. Although they misspelled 'Ferragamo' it's clear on the tag in the photos. I have no idea if it's a knock-off, though. Hence, my posting here. Thank you in advance...


----------



## sleepyD

Please Authenticate!!!

item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Wave Satchel - Black BN
auction no.: 320687354932
seller id: joeflip
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320687354932&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sleepyD

Please Authenticate!!!

item name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO CLUTCH WALLET Black 7.5" x 4.5" 
auction no.: 260768737019
seller id: iluvb
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260768737019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tangled

no easy


----------



## chaoz

hi will appreciate if someone could help me authenticate these  

Item Name: Ferragamo Vintage Red Leather Heels Black Pat Toes 5 B
Listing number:180666134741
Seller name or ID: emster
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Ferragamo-Vintage-Red-Leather-Heels-Black-Pat-Toes-5-B-/180666134741?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a108a70d5


Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Red Leather Flats Loafers Vintage 5
Listing number:170640253587
Seller name or ID: emster
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Red-Leather-Flats-Loafers-Vintage-5-/170640253587?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27baf3a293


thank you!!!


----------



## claraflo

Item Name: Ferragamo Pebbled Calf Wallet Apricot
Listing number:200609233666
Seller name or ID: Sunnymuffy
Working Link: http://http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200609233666&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1026wt_922

any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Frozen_Rivers

Hello there, can you please help validate authenticity of this ferragamo bag, thank you in advance:

Item: SF black evening bag
Seller: luxuryauctiontreasure
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...479?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484086b5b7


----------



## nyxie_pow

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VARA BELT NAVY GOLD ITALY
Listing number:250831152055
Seller name or ID:japan-ichiban
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250831152055
Comments: Can you please authenticate this belt? Thanks!


----------



## styleofrose

Pls anyone who could authenticate these shoes for me?

Item:FERRAGAMO Black PATENT Vara LILLAZ Bow Shoes 7 B 38 GC
Listing number:260783184077
Seller:zero_west_girl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260783184077&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Is this seller a reputable one? She has quite a few ferragamo shoes on the list?

Item:FERRAGAMO Black PATENT Shoes VARA Bow 6.5 B 37.5 Nr New
Listing number:250818913457
Seller:zero_west_girl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FERRAGAMO-Bla..._Women_Shoes&hash=item3a65f8e4b1#ht_871wt_905

Item:FERRAGAMO Black VARA Leather BOW Shoes 7.5 C 38.5 ~ EC
Listing number:250825498295
Seller:zero_west_girl
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FERRAGAMO-Bla..._Women_Shoes&hash=item3a665d5eb7#ht_886wt_905

Item:FERRAGAMO Black PATENT Leather VARA Bow Shoes 6 B 37 EC
Listing number: 260797932561
Seller:zero_west_girl
Link:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FERRAGAMO-Bla..._Women_Shoes&hash=item3cb8c4a411#ht_853wt_905

Thanks very much


----------



## mo.space

Item:NEW Salvatore Ferragamo flats women shoes size 8
Listing number: 280695099668
Seller:*vivishopping3000*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280695099668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

thank you


----------



## chaoz

Hi! I would appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this  thank you!!

Item:Salvatore Ferragamo Women's Black Patent Pumps 4B
Listing number: 280700821417
Seller:oldandnewsoles
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Womens-Black-Patent-Pumps-4B-/280700821417?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item415b129fa9


----------



## bagdoll

The bottom of the shoes should be engraved in the sole -  Made in Italy - and sometimes but not always  -Salvatore Ferragamo - signature.


----------



## Duffing

Hello guys/girls! I have a slight issue here and hopefully you guys could help me out with it. I apologize if I'm not posting in the right methods for authentic checkup, but yeah hear me out.

So I bought a Salvatore Ferragamo wallet off what seems to be an authentic retailer at the Brisbane Airport's departure hall (Australia). It costed me quite a bit so I figured it would definitely be authentic. The wallet came with the signature red Salvatore Ferragamo box.

Fast forward a few days.. I decided to check it up on Ferragamo.com (Just for price comparisons really) and was *unable to find the wallet anywhere on the site*. So, after a few hours on the net I did managed to find it on other online retailers like; bergdorfgoodman.com, bloomingdales.com, harryrosen.com and etc.

Please help.

resources-1.select2gether.com/shopping/images/real/27/66/47/gancio-one-bi-fold-wallet-27664751.jpg

More details on the wallet: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod65520019&parentId=cat344203&masterId=cat253501&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat202802cat000023cat214201cat253501cat344203


----------



## Duffing

Hmm just realised the above links are not working.

So if you would kindly go to bergdorfgoodman.com, Go to "Designers A to Z", Click on "Salvatore Ferragamo (at S)", Click on "Accessories", the first wallet of the first row "Gancio One Bi-Fold Wallet, Black"


----------



## nauti_ger

Please help  Am intending to buy these shoes in black from this seller...just wanted to be sure that Ferragamo has ever made such wedges!  thanks~!

Item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO WEDGE VARA PATENT LEATHER
Item number: none provided
Seller: Lespoir Couture
Link:http://www.facebook.com/lespoir.couture


These are pics of the wedges that the seller is selling...


----------



## katoeri

Could you authenticate this bag?

Item Name :SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Limited Ed. Navy Purse Handbag 2.4K
Item # :200634804193
Seller ID : clgt06
http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb6c427e1


----------



## meluvbag

katoeri said:


> Could you authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name :SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Limited Ed. Navy Purse Handbag 2.4K
> Item # :200634804193
> Seller ID : clgt06
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SALVATORE-FERRA...193?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb6c427e1


Best thing to do is to call a SF store and get the bag ID number authenticated. Hope it helps  Good luck though!


----------



## Kathyy

Item Name:None
Listing number:None
Seller name or ID:None
Working Link:None
Comments:This is my own bag, purchased used 3 years ago. Would like to sell it if it is authentic. See photos for details.

My concerns are 
#1 The zippers haven't any maker's marks on them at all. 
#2 The main zipper is nylon but the pocket zipper is brass. 
#3 The seam on the bottom of this bag seems a bit unfinished for this brand.


----------



## *sam**

Can you please help me and have a looke at this one?
Thanks a lot, your help is much appriciated.


Item: Salvatore Ferragamo white leather bucket bag purse
Item number: 160633001802
Seller: junkyard99
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...H_Handbags&hash=item256679174a#ht_1657wt_1141


----------



## jason_168*123

Item Name: SUNGLASSES (NO IDEA WHAT IT IS CALLED)
Listing number: na
Seller name or ID: na
Working Link: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.268433519838720.92425.100000162211345

Comments: I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IF SOMEBODY COULD TELL ME IF ITS AUTHENTIC OR NOT. ALSO, WHAT MODEL/NAME OF FERRAGAMO SUNNY IS THIS?


----------



## resalestar

So, I was very disappointed to see that the Ferragamo varina flats are now being faked as well http://www.flat-shoes.net/. And now I am uncertain if the pair I have listed for sale which was recently consigned is authentic. Hopefully someone on here will be able to tell me. TIA


----------



## jburgh

resalestar said:


> So, I was very disappointed to see that the Ferragamo varina flats are now being faked as well http://www.flat-shoes.net/. And now I am uncertain if the pair I have listed for sale which was recently consigned is authentic. Hopefully someone on here will be able to tell me. TIA



It is difficult to tell if shoes are authentic from pictures, so much depends on the weight and feel of them.  That said, I am concerned about the crooked inside stamp.  I checked my Ferragamos and none of the stamps are crooked.  It could be an aberration...I just don't know.


----------



## VictoriaS

Hello
Does anyone know if this site is authentic:
http://ferragamooutlet.org/
Tks


----------



## EustaceTilley

VictoriaS said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know if this site is authentic:
> http://ferragamooutlet.org/
> Tks



Very, very fake.


----------



## lmk1517

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Midnight Blue Leather Purse
Listing number:  8465947
Seller name or ID: Seattle Goodwill
Working Link: http://shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Midnight-Blue-Leather-Purse-8465947.html
Comments:  First time on the Ferragamo threads.  Hoping a vintage expert can help me out here.  Cannot get more pictures since it's coming from shopgoodwill.  Thanks!


----------



## myfavebag

Ferragamo bags in overstocked.com authentic?


----------



## parklane

Item Name: Ferragamo hair clip in Fuschia
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: - 
Working Link: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v603/sasa_cute/Ferragamo hair clip/
Comments: Hi, this is gonna be my first post at the Ferragamo threads  

I am interested in getting this cute pink Ferragamo clip online, and I just had to be sure. Authenticators, please help!


----------



## nals1978

EustaceTilley said:


> Very, very fake.


did you ever find a place which sells ferragamo ribes which are authentic for less?


----------



## muskydew

Pls help see if this is authentic . Thanks
Name : Ferragamo carved butterfly belt 90 LARGE
Seller Id : rugonnabuythat
Item number:	270797485693
Link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/27079748569...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3691wt_934


----------



## myfavebag

can someone tell me if ferragamo bags in overstock.com authentic?? how can I tell?


----------



## treehouse

*Item Name: *unknown (Ferragamo Hip Sack)*
Listing number: *n/a*
Seller name or ID: *n/a*
Working Link: *n/a*
Comments: *I recently acquired this waist pouch and am not that familiar with the Ferragamo brand. Everything looks legit and very well made but the fact that the dust bag appears to be too small for it really throws me off. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!*













































*


----------



## treehouse

treehouse said:


> *Item Name: *unknown (Ferragamo Hip Sack)*
> Listing number: *n/a*
> Seller name or ID: *n/a*
> Working Link: *n/a*
> Comments: *I recently acquired this waist pouch and am not that familiar with the Ferragamo brand. Everything looks legit and very well made but the fact that the dust bag appears to be too small for it really throws me off. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Here are a couple more photos of the above bag:


----------



## treehouse

Does anyone recognize this Ferragamo waist/hip pouch? I am trying to determine if it is authentic or not but I am having problems finding any online to compare it to. It might help my search if I knew its proper name. Many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## VixL

I purchased these shoes in a local consignment store, so cannot use the form in the first post unfortunately. I have no idea about these shoes, I just liked the look of them! please help me to authenticate them. 

http://static.zooomr.com/images/10077005_ca7412ac46_b.jpg

http://static.zooomr.com/images/10077004_87642c0d71_b.jpg

http://static.zooomr.com/images/10077003_90f89affa1_b.jpg

http://static.zooomr.com/images/10077002_c382b916b2_b.jpg


----------



## bagdoll

^ those are nice shoes and just my size ... are they engraved ~Made In Italy~ on the bottom soles?   Wish I could find a pair like that


----------



## VixL

bagdoll said:


> ^ those are nice shoes and just my size ... are they engraved ~Made In Italy~ on the bottom soles?   Wish I could find a pair like that



Yes, I should have mentioned that the second photo is a picture of the bottom sole. I can't seem to find any other Ferragamos with a black insole though which is what made me question their authenticity.


----------



## coco_paris

Probably from the 2008 collection - I am looking for the name of this bag. This is my bag, bought a while ago, colour is a very dark grey, nearly black, a huge bag with dimensions : 48 cm x 33 cm x 14 cm ( 19 x 13 x 5,5 inches ). I never used it really so I would like to sell - so I would like to know exact season and name of this bag. I found similar bags called AVA and NILLA which are indicated from 08 season and priced about 1200-1300 EUR ( I think about 1650 - 1750 $ ) Who can tell me more about the bag please ?
THANK you Ladies :kiss:


----------



## mmartinez

Hi! could you authenticate this ferragamo shoes for me? thanks!

Item name: My Joy ballet flats

http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee460/chanelfever/Ferragamo My Joy flats/


----------



## kristinejoo

Hi, All.

This is not an eBay listing but I do need an opinion please!!!  

Bluefly has listed this purse (http://www.bluefly.com/Ferragamo-black-leather-shopper-tote/cat20442/316310601/detail.fly) on their website and it says it retails for $1,650.  They have it on sale for $1,320.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but....isn't this the Betulla SHOULDER BAG (which retails for $1,250!)??  There are clear picture differences, and the dimensions, as well!!  I just ordered this bag, but now I feel like Bluefly is ripping me off.  I contacted them about this, but all I got was "here are the dimensions of the purse" and listed just what was on the website description of the purse.  I just need a confirmation please!  Thanks so much! 

Here are the links to the two Betulla totes:
Smaller Version - http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27652/6148914691233338788/442048

Larger Version - 
http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27652/6148914691233338965/442057


----------



## bagdoll

^ I don't believe Bfly is intentionally ripping anyone off but they do incorrectly mark some of their merchandise.. sometimes you will find the larger bag cheaper than the smaller bag.  You can get a bargain when they inadvertently mark a larger bag with the smaller bag price but not so when the smaller bag is marked with the larger bag price as in this case.


----------



## jburgh

mmartinez said:


> Hi! could you authenticate this ferragamo shoes for me? thanks!
> 
> Item name: My Joy ballet flats
> 
> http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee460/chanelfever/Ferragamo My Joy flats/




This is really hard to do.  I have some My Ferragamo styles and some logos are consistent with what you have, others no so much.  I purchased mine from Ferragamo.  Where did you get them?  From a reputable dealer?  I just do not feel comfortable giving an opinion.


----------



## jburgh

kristinejoo said:


> Hi, All.
> 
> This is not an eBay listing but I do need an opinion please!!!
> 
> Bluefly has listed this purse (http://www.bluefly.com/Ferragamo-black-leather-shopper-tote/cat20442/316310601/detail.fly) on their website and it says it retails for $1,650.  They have it on sale for $1,320.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but....isn't this the Betulla SHOULDER BAG (which retails for $1,250!)??  There are clear picture differences, and the dimensions, as well!!  I just ordered this bag, but now I feel like Bluefly is ripping me off.  I contacted them about this, but all I got was "here are the dimensions of the purse" and listed just what was on the website description of the purse.  I just need a confirmation please!  Thanks so much!
> 
> Here are the links to the two Betulla totes:
> Smaller Version - http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27652/6148914691233338788/442048
> 
> Larger Version -
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27652/6148914691233338965/442057



bagdoll is 100% correct.  Bluefly does goof things up occasionally.  You can ask them to give you the manufacturer style number and that may give you a clue to the error, could be right price wrong description/picture, or wrong price, correct picture.


----------



## kristinejoo

jburgh said:


> bagdoll is 100% correct.  Bluefly does goof things up occasionally.  You can ask them to give you the manufacturer style number and that may give you a clue to the error, could be right price wrong description/picture, or wrong price, correct picture.


Thanks so much to bagdoll and jburgh!  I receive the purse tomorrow so hopefully it will be the correct one.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## kristinejoo

kristinejoo said:


> Thanks so much to bagdoll and jburgh!  I receive the purse tomorrow so hopefully it will be the correct one.  Thanks again!!!!


UPDATE - received the bag (http://www.bluefly.com/Ferragamo-black-leather-shopper-tote/cat20442/316310601/detail.fly)...it IS indeed the smaller one.  The item # is 442048 which is for this purse: http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27652/6148914691233338788/442048

Bluefly is charging ABOVE retail for this purse, which retails at $1,250. 

SOOO disappointed...I cannot and will not shop at Bluefly ever again.  Thanks again ladies for your help, though!


----------



## Munchkinxx

Are these shoes fake? Look at the prices!
http://www.ferragamoshoesonsale.com/ferragamo-flats-l-1749.html


----------



## abbyjane

Hello,
I am hoping that someone can tell me if this purse that I have already purchased is authentic or not. If not, that's okay, I'd just like to know. I am specifically concerned about the lining. My sister says that her real Ferragamo purses have a different lining than this purse. Thank you for your help.
-Abbyjane

Item Name: from ebay "authentic ferragamo black shoulder bag"
Listing number: 220864941644
Seller name or ID: pingsmom336
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220864941644
Comments: If you scroll down on this link, you'll see the pictures of the purse.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cassidys Closet

Please Authenticate:
Item Name: ?
Item # P210587
I took the pics and have it in my possession

http://s1212.photobucket.com/albums/cc448/cassidyscloset/Sorrentino%20Salvatore%20Ferragamo/


----------



## Mum2two

Can someone help me authenticate this?
Item: Vintage Ferragamo
Seller:bagsaffairsblogspot
Link:
http://thebagsaffairs.blogspot.com/search/label/SALVATORE FERRAGAMO

Thanks


----------



## Kimwyn

Could you guys tell me if this belt is authentic.Thanks

Item Name: New Salvatore Ferragamo Adjustable Suede Belt HOT HOT HOT
Listing number: 290618479235
Seller name or ID: kiss0505
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290618479235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Looks good to me.................


----------



## zen_zen

could you pls tell me if it's authentic:

item name: NEW Salvadore Ferragamo Smooth Burgundy Leather Wallet

Item list number:330625880735
Seller id: sophie.ph

link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-Salv...5?pt=AU_Women_Accessories&hash=item4cfad6929f

I just feel too good to be true


----------



## tinglin

Hi girls! Need your help with these shoes...

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo shoes size 6 euro 39
Listing number: 280760850443
Seller name or ID: massot5437
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...men_s_Shoes&hash=item415ea6980b#ht_500wt_1301

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo slingbacks size 39
Listing number: 280760789885
Seller name or ID: massot5437
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...men_s_Shoes&hash=item415ea5ab7d#ht_500wt_1301


Item Name: BEAUTIFUL ICONIC BLACK COURTS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO 8.5 UK 7 EUR39 VERY GOOD COND
Listing number: 190586130398
Seller name or ID: trendy.tagz
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFUL...en_s_Shoes&hash=item2c5fd18fde#ht_2607wt_1286


----------



## clrcupcake

Item name: Unsure
Listing number: N/A
Seller name: No one. I was wondering if you could still authenticate this shoe I found in the attic (I'm assuming previous owners of the house)
I have my doubts, but I'm no Ferragamo expert! Usually trolling on other parts of this forum.
Link to photobucket: http://s1087.photobucket.com/albums/j463/clrcupcake/Shoes/

TYIA


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: Ferragamo bag
Listing number: 1901756900
Seller name or ID: Targoo
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/piekna-torebka-salvatore-ferragamo-okazja-i1901756900.html
Thanks.


----------



## dnordic14

Thanks in advance
Item Name: FERRAGAMO BLACK BOW MISS VARA GALILEA PURSE BAG 
Listing number: 370541853654
Seller name or ID: Dnordic14
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=370541853654&view=all&tid=342587996024
Comments: I purchased this at Saks and the buyer is telling me its fake, i wanted to confirm authenticity just in case there was a bait and switch at saks before i respond.


----------



## Avalon77

Item Name:Navy Canvas Satchel with Leather
Listing number:  Already bought
Seller name or ID: Serial # is AX-21 1209
Working Link:
Comments: Zipper slides really smoothly, every metal surface has the signature stamp (Inside and outside zipper, four rivets on handles, and metal tag on the side of the purse) , leather feels real, and the stitching is beautiful.  The navy canvas is thick and sturdy.  

I got this from a charity sale and I'm wondering if I got a really good deal, or got a nice purse for a regular price and gave a nice donation. 

Here's a bunch of photos: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11173142@N08/6315809360/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11173142@N08/6315804728/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11173142@N08/6315292043/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11173142@N08/6315287437/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11173142@N08/6315806252/in/photostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/11173142@N08/6315286027/in/photostream

I'm thinking it's authentic and if not, it's a darn good knock-off, but does anyone know from when, what it is, what it sold around if it is real?


----------



## M.Hulot

Bought this on ebay, real or knockoff?

*Item Name: *[FONT=&quot]*SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BELT WHITE leather 50-100 cm, 20"-40"*[/FONT]  
* Listing number: *110765232873
* Seller name or ID: **firstclassdealsgo*
* Working Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/110765232873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Jaann6

hi
Item Name: Ferragamo belt
Listing number:1924529835 
Seller name or ID: langustaa
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/pasek-salvatore-ferragamo-nowy-i-nieuzywany-i1924529835.html#delivery
Thanks.


----------



## zolek0001

Item Name: Ferragamo handbag
Listing number: 170724572318
Seller name or ID: michiyo0717
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170724572318#ht_2433wt_2050

Comment: I've just read some feedback of this seller, have good feedback but have a negative feedback about fake chanel handbag with value over $2000, I want to authentic this bag. Please help! Thanks


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

Hi Experts, can you please let me know if this is authentic please? Thx!

Item Name: Sofia
Listing number:260882070052
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26088207...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_3792wt_872


----------



## pazza4sacamain

dnordic14 said:


> Thanks in advance
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO BLACK BOW MISS VARA GALILEA PURSE BAG
> Listing number: 370541853654
> Seller name or ID: Dnordic14
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=370541853654&view=all&tid=342587996024
> Comments: I purchased this at Saks and the buyer is telling me its fake, i wanted to confirm authenticity just in case there was a bait and switch at saks before i respond.


 Just clicked on the link provided and it has been removed


----------



## pazza4sacamain

abbyjane said:


> Hello,
> I am hoping that someone can tell me if this purse that I have already purchased is authentic or not. If not, that's okay, I'd just like to know. I am specifically concerned about the lining. My sister says that her real Ferragamo purses have a different lining than this purse. Thank you for your help.
> -Abbyjane
> 
> Item Name: from ebay "authentic ferragamo black shoulder bag"
> Listing number: 220864941644
> Seller name or ID: pingsmom336
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220864941644
> Comments: If you scroll down on this link, you'll see the pictures of the purse.
> 
> Thanks again.


 


Hi! I know it has been over a month, but better late than never! :sunnies
The bag looks good to me... good luck!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

zolek0001 said:


> Item Name: Ferragamo handbag
> Listing number: 170724572318
> Seller name or ID: michiyo0717
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170724572318#ht_2433wt_2050
> 
> Comment: I've just read some feedback of this seller, have good feedback but have a negative feedback about fake chanel handbag with value over $2000, I want to authentic this bag. Please help! Thanks


 

Looks real to me!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name: Ferragamo bag
> Listing number: 1901756900
> Seller name or ID: Targoo
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/piekna-torebka-salvatore-ferragamo-okazja-i1901756900.html
> Thanks.


 
Hi! It looks real to me...but let's wait to see what others have to say. Good luck


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

Please help to authentic this bag.TIA

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO RUBINO CALF DOCTOR SATCHEL BAG
Listing number: 370559838248
Seller name or ID: *easttownonbroadway*
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/370559838248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mssdrider

Item Name: Not Sure
Listing number: 290632690769
Seller name or ID: sdcoed
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290632690769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## mssdrider

And I also was looking at these two wallets.  They are the same style, but from different sellers.  Thanks so much!

Item Name: Icon Continental Wallet
Listing number: 150700785751
Seller name or ID: daisywaresvegan
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150700785751?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Item name: Icon Continental wallet
Listing number: 230701709547
Seller name: shop dbo
working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230701709547?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## mssdrider

Item Name: not sure
Listing Number: 150702866990
Seller Name: mybagclub
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310359701617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thanks so much!


----------



## lainielle

Hi, 

I'm interested in getting a vintage vara bag but no idea if it's real or not. Please could you help me authenticate? Thanks 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Navy blue Leather Cross-body Bag New with Tags
Listing Number: 140572330764
Seller Info: Bloomsvintagecouture
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...s=63&clkid=4589965075193063096#ht_9269wt_1189


----------



## tina_peng

Hello everyone, I am new here and Im really eager to have some professional opinions from any authenticator for this bag . 

http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?tradeID=116012878042655


----------



## pazza4sacamain

tina_peng said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here and Im really eager to have some professional opinions from any authenticator for this bag .
> 
> http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?tradeID=116012878042655




Hi & Welcome! I am not an authenticator, but an avid Salvatore Ferragamo Collector (specifically the retro/vintage collections) As far as I can tell, the bag is *Authentic! *And a very, very nice find indeed...  Good Luck!


----------



## tina_peng

pazza4sacamain said:


> Hi & Welcome! I am not an authenticator, but an avid Salvatore Ferragamo Collector (specifically the retro/vintage collections) As far as I can tell, the bag is *Authentic! *And a very, very nice find indeed...  Good Luck!



hoho, i love it so much too! actually i have already paid coz it just so pretty!  btw, do u know more websites are selling SF vintages?! thank you~xx


----------



## pazza4sacamain

lainielle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in getting a vintage vara bag but no idea if it's real or not. Please could you help me authenticate? Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Navy blue Leather Cross-body Bag New with Tags
> Listing Number: 140572330764
> Seller Info: Bloomsvintagecouture
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...s=63&clkid=4589965075193063096#ht_9269wt_1189




hi! I am not an authenticator, but an avid Salvatore Ferragamo Collector... I happen to have the exact same Vara bag... in black! It is an absolute beauty and I can tell you, that, from what I can see in the pictures, it is Authentic! I would suggest the following: look at the eBay shoes, purses and fashion accessories boards. Go to: community (upper right) and "discussion boards." On the "category specific" side (right), click on shoes, purses and fashion accessories... ask your question(s) there,  just to have a second opinion. Sadly, some threads are a little "dead" and Ferragamo is one of them! Hope that helps & Good Luck!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

tina_peng said:


> hoho, i love it so much too! actually i have already paid coz it just so pretty!  btw, do u know more websites are selling SF vintages?! thank you~xx



You are welcome! The one place that I actually look for vintage SF is eBay, just because, in the rare case that it IS a counterfeit, I get my money back within a few days... otherwise, I would advise against buying online (if not using PayPal). Nowadays, some sellers & websites alike, scam unsuspecting buyers and by the time you get the counterfeit bag, they have already "closed shop" and taken your hard earned money!


----------



## jerrywang89320

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Patent Leather Satchel Bag
Listing number: 160698776568
Seller name or ID: moda_ab
Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_7676wt_952

Comments: the list doesnt have a picture for serial number tag, but the seller emailed me two pictures with serial number tag. BUT, I think I have seen the same serial number somewhere else online. Are those serial number different for every single handbag they made? Thanks!!!!!

below are the relevant pictures:


----------



## jerrywang89320

I followed up some more pictures, hope these will help~ Thanks for your help!!!



jerrywang89320 said:


> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Patent Leather Satchel Bag
> Listing number: 160698776568
> Seller name or ID: moda_ab
> Working Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_7676wt_952
> 
> Comments: the list doesnt have a picture for serial number tag, but the seller emailed me two pictures with serial number tag. BUT, I think I have seen the same serial number somewhere else online. Are those serial number different for every single handbag they made? Thanks!!!!!
> 
> below are the relevant pictures:


----------



## omar273

Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Reversible Nero/Hickory Leather Belt Sz 39" NEW
Listing number: 290646238853
Seller name or ID: isoldit.az0170
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

Thanks so much


----------



## onesong

Item Name: New AUTH Purple Leather Ferragamo Wallet/Clutch
Listing number: 260914762573
Seller name or ID: *adutyfree*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-Pu...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5036013335477742213

I asked the seller for more pictures- clearer pictures of the logo/embossing but it's not really any better than the ones listed. 

[IMG=http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6505/imageaqt.th.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7145/image1vai.th.jpg][/IMG]

[IMG=http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/2518/image3zl.th.jpg][/IMG]





thank you for your help! =)


----------



## Crackberry

I understand I am meant to use the format for posting but im not sure how to with this website.

are these varina's authentic?


Link: http://www.ferragamoshoesonline.org/salvatore-ferragamo-varina-flats-dark-blue-p-3452.html

Thank you


----------



## lainielle

pazza4sacamain said:


> hi! I am not an authenticator, but an avid Salvatore Ferragamo Collector... I happen to have the exact same Vara bag... in black! It is an absolute beauty and I can tell you, that, from what I can see in the pictures, it is Authentic! I would suggest the following: look at the eBay shoes, purses and fashion accessories boards. Go to: community (upper right) and "discussion boards." On the "category specific" side (right), click on shoes, purses and fashion accessories... ask your question(s) there,  just to have a second opinion. Sadly, some threads are a little "dead" and Ferragamo is one of them! Hope that helps & Good Luck!






hi! thanks so much for the info. I've been wanting this bag for ages. I'll check out the other suggestions you gave to authenticate .


----------



## pazza4sacamain

You are welcome! And happy new year!!


----------



## mary123

Item Name:Men's SALVATORE FERRAGAMO 'Parigi' Moccasins US 7.5 - 2E
Item Number: 350517370740
Seller ID:
shoelala2010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35051737074...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_8293wt_1083


Authenticators, plz help me to authenticate it..thx so much and happy new year!


----------



## mary123

Item Name:Ferragamo Suede Boot

Item Number: 160708254522
Seller ID:volleybum1970
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160708254522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_951

Item Name:Salvatore Ferragamo Men's Size 7 D Brown Suede Chukka Ankle Boots - 7D 7M

Item Number: 250952281269
Seller ID:slin-nyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250952281269?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_951

Authenticators, plz help me to authenticate it..thx so much and happy new year!


----------



## miniplum

Hi, 
Can anyone tell me if these belts look real? Thank you!

Item Name: Ferragamo belt
Item Number: 110800213094
Seller ID: mainclothday1999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...en_s_Belts&hash=item19cc351466#ht_1436wt_1392

Item Name:Salvatore Ferragamo belt
Item Number: 160707103773
Seller ID: sksp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...en_s_Belts&hash=item256ae3cc1d#ht_1584wt_1159

Item Name:Salvatore Ferragamo belt
Item Number: 320822671563
Seller ID: travelerdeena 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/32082267156...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## puan

*Item Name: CLASSIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO FELINDA VARINA 3 TONE Listing number: 1*
*Seller name or ID: -*
*Working Link: - *
*Comments: Saw these on deluxemall and before I buy them I would like to know if these are real!!! Appreciate it *


----------



## porters

Hi all, I bought these from a vintage store in Los Angeles that resells costume wardrobe from films and TV.  Looking to make sure these Ferragamos are legit.

Item Name: None
Listing number: None
Seller name or ID: It's A Wrap! (vintage/used clothing store)
Working Link: www.itsawraphollywood.com/
Comments: There is a false rubber mat on the bottom that they applied.  I don't want to remove it should these turn out to not be the genuine article.  Thanks!


----------



## PhantaBitten

*Item Name:* Continental wallet
*Listing number*: n/a
*Seller name or ID:* local seller
*Working Link:* n/a


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Authentic! Part of the Giancini Collection.  Nice wallet, needs a little tlc on the corners, but very nice! Hope you were able to get it!


----------



## PhantaBitten

pazza4sacamain said:


> Authentic! Part of the Giancini Collection. Nice wallet, needs a little tlc on the corners, but very nice! Hope you were able to get it!


 
Thanks very much
I have made an offer and am waiting to hear back from the seller.
Any advice for the corners??


----------



## matnos

Please anyone help me to authenticate this one 

Item:	
SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Gorgeous Tan Shoes Gold Horsebit 7.5 AAAA Low Heel
Item#: 350524002282
Seller: karynne111
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/350524002282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#rpdId


----------



## pazza4sacamain

You can clean the wallet with saddle soap. The corners are going to be a bit tricky, since the leather is textured... I would buy leather dye and ONLY touch up the corners.(I will post a link to what you could use!) If you don't want to do it yourself, since that is not a job for the faint of heart, you can always ask at a shoe repair shop, They should be able to help you!


----------



## No Cute

PhantaBitten said:


> *Item Name:* Continental wallet
> *Listing number*: n/a
> *Seller name or ID:* local seller
> *Working Link:* n/a



You could also bring the wallet to a boutique and have it sent out for an estimate/repair.


----------



## LKD

SALVATORE FERRAGAMO HANDBAG
princesscoveney
280817405175
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-HANDBAG-/280817405175

Authentic Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Bag
fashion_birdcage
170768439226
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Vintage-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Bag-/170768439226

Any thoughts on these bag,please?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## alixsz

Hi ladies! Could you authenticate this wallet for me please?

Seller: korzybski-32 (Feedback Score Of 120)
Item page:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110801661235?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Four extra photos:


















The plastic window, the silver "Ferragamo" logo (the font style seems different from my other authentic Ferragamo products) inside the wallet and the red Ferragamo card really concern me, so I would like to consult all your expert advice. Thanks a lot!


----------



## neoh2006

Hi Ladies

Need help with my first Ferragamo Sophia after spotting them on the Hollywood celebs.

Item Name:Ferragamo Sofia kelly black leather authentic GUC
Listing number:150747528365
Seller name or ID:elinasofia 
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150747528365?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Is this a fair price?


----------



## Furladdict

Hello ladies. I'm looking to buy a little sister to my beautiful Marisa  and this caught my attention. I have never bought a bag from ebay before!
Any comments re. authenticity?
Thanks a million.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo 'Celeste' Black Leather Shoulder Bag NEW BNWT
Listing number: 120849159633
Seller name or ID: HermodaUK
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1c232bd5d1#ht_577wt_702


----------



## elaine_sally

Hi  lady, 
Can you help to authenticate this wallet? Many thanks.  

I couldn't find listing number, so I leave it blank. 

*Item Name:  Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini French Wallet 
Listing number:  
Seller name or ID: jparsonsstore
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a709465a8
Comments: The seller did not mentioned word authentic about the wallet, just says new with defects. *

*thank you again. *


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies! I purchased these through ebay and am waiting for them to arrive. Could you please take a look for me?

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Bow Ivory Beige Signature Leather Pumps Shoes 7 B
Listing Number: 160738399502
Seller name: ricochets-dallas
Working link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160738399502&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
Comments: The seller has excellent feedback so I'm not sure

Thank you ladies so much in advance!


----------



## kobashikusa

Please help me authenticate this bag. 
thanks &regards

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
Seller name or ID: scuderia_ecology
Working Link: http://page17.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v237090515 
 Here are extra pictures
http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o531/kobashikusa/


----------



## katekyo5927

Item Name:NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Fun Mercurio Patent Metallic Ballet Flats
Seller name or ID:ob_speedy
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190634698755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: This seller sells only ferragamo shoes and it says it is 100% AUTHENTIC in the description. I think it looks okay and the seller did put on a lot of clear pictures for every item he/she sells. I think if this is real than I can continue buy from this seller. So I would like to double check it here. Thank you so much in advance!! 
If this link no longer works, can you please kindly check this seller's other item? Because I think if one is real then it should all be real, if one is fake then others are fake, too.


----------



## viveka

I don't know where to post this question because what I would like to know is if this site
Sells genuine ferragamo items.
http://www.ferragamooutletonline.com/
Thanks so much and sorry if I posted it on the wrong thread.


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi everyone!  I love this bag, please give me your opinion!

TIA!!

Item Name:RARE new Ferragamo SOFIA sophia indigo BLUE top handle satchel messenger bag
Listing number:230753632939
Seller name or ID:stephikins 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230753632939?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1889wt_650


----------



## jehovahrapha

hi pls help to authenticate this ferragamo. its a personal collection so no link or seller. Thanks! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/28144890@N05/sets/72157629499150089/


----------



## Jaann6

HI!
Item Name: Bag
Listing number:2174797111
Seller name or ID: EDI760
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/salvatore-ferragamo-torebka-od-projektanta-i2174797111.html
Thanks


----------



## Michelle243

Hi, I was about to buy a Ferragamo bag...no code is provided but here are some photos of the product... can anyone please help me to authenticate it?
Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PINK LEATHER SHOLDERBAG
Seller: MENS_CHOICE
Price: $300(new 100% with tags, box)
Photos of the product: sorry but I could not post it in here... don't know what's the matter with the image function...i tried it in many ways, but I think may be I still don't get the way to use it. So i will post some links instead, hope it would help :X
http://enbac10.vcmedia.vn/up_new/2011/09/01/item/366/366283/20110901002122_img_0643.jpg
http://enbac10.vcmedia.vn/up_new/2011/09/01/item/366/366283/20110901002143_img_0644.jpg
http://enbac10.vcmedia.vn/up_new/2011/09/01/item/366/366283/20110901002205_img_0645.jpg
Working link:http://enbac.com/Ha-Noi/Hang-hieu-T...ucci-Dior-Versace-Dolce-Gabana-Burberry.html#
http://enbac.com/Ha-Noi/Hang-hieu-Tui-Vi/p1012494/Up-15-2-sale-off-up-to-50-AUTHENTIC-100-Chanel-Salvatore-Ferragamo-LV-Gucci-Dior-Versace-Dolce-Gabana-Burberry.html#
Thank you so much for helping


----------



## pazza4sacamain

kobashikusa said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> thanks &regards
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
> Seller name or ID: scuderia_ecology
> Working Link: http://page17.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v237090515
> Here are extra pictures
> http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o531/kobashikusa/


Authentic! Nice find!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

jehovahrapha said:


> hi pls help to authenticate this ferragamo. its a personal collection so no link or seller. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/28144890@N05/sets/72157629499150089/


I see no red flags...


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Jaann6 said:


> HI!
> Item Name: Bag
> Listing number:2174797111
> Seller name or ID: EDI760
> Working Link: http://allegro.pl/salvatore-ferragamo-torebka-od-projektanta-i2174797111.html
> Thanks


Authentic! Nice Bag!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Michelle243 said:


> Hi, I was about to buy a Ferragamo bag...no code is provided but here are some photos of the product... can anyone please help me to authenticate it?
> Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO PINK LEATHER SHOLDERBAG
> Seller: MENS_CHOICE
> Price: $300(new 100% with tags, box)
> Photos of the product: sorry but I could not post it in here... don't know what's the matter with the image function...i tried it in many ways, but I think may be I still don't get the way to use it. So i will post some links instead, hope it would help :X
> http://enbac10.vcmedia.vn/up_new/2011/09/01/item/366/366283/20110901002122_img_0643.jpg
> http://enbac10.vcmedia.vn/up_new/2011/09/01/item/366/366283/20110901002143_img_0644.jpg
> http://enbac10.vcmedia.vn/up_new/2011/09/01/item/366/366283/20110901002205_img_0645.jpg
> Working link:http://enbac.com/Ha-Noi/Hang-hieu-T...ucci-Dior-Versace-Dolce-Gabana-Burberry.html#
> http://enbac.com/Ha-Noi/Hang-hieu-Tui-Vi/p1012494/Up-15-2-sale-off-up-to-50-AUTHENTIC-100-Chanel-Salvatore-Ferragamo-LV-Gucci-Dior-Versace-Dolce-Gabana-Burberry.html#
> Thank you so much for helping


I've looked at the pictures you provided. Unfortunately, they are not close enough for me to give my opinion. I've seen all the other Ferragamos that seller has and to my knowledge, none of them give any red flags. Would it be possible to ask for a close up picture of the hardware/zipper pull and the tag with the serial? Thanks!


----------



## kobashikusa

pazza4sacamain said:


> Authentic! Nice find!


pazza4sacamain, thanks in advance. Love you!


----------



## milkshake77

Item: Ferragamo Selene Sequined tote
Item Number: Cant see any number of the bag
Comments: Given to me as a gift. Wanna make sure its authentic


----------



## milkshake77

milkshake77 said:
			
		

> Item: Ferragamo Selene Sequined tote
> Item Number: Cant see any number of the bag
> Comments: Given to me as a gift. Wanna make sure its authentic



 Item: Ferragamo Selene Sequined tote
Item Number: Cant see any number of the bag
Comments: Given to me as a gift. Wanna make sure its authentic


----------



## Buying4Missus

Item Name: FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER BAGUETTE HANDBAG W/ SIGNATURE BUCKLE
Item Number: 200723553685
Seller ID: jinteriors1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FERRAGAMO-B...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebc0e5d95

Would greatly appreciate it if you can help authenticate the above. Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michelle243

pazza4sacamain said:


> I've looked at the pictures you provided. Unfortunately, they are not close enough for me to give my opinion. I've seen all the other Ferragamos that seller has and to my knowledge, none of them give any red flags. Would it be possible to ask for a close up picture of the hardware/zipper pull and the tag with the serial? Thanks!


Dear,
I've contacted the seller but no response...may be it's sold  thank u for ur response... Next time I would wish to receive your authentication for the next items :X


----------



## funshopper13

Hi!

Would appreciate if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me:

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Hot Pink Salmon Patent Shopper
Listing number:260974898979
Seller name or ID:sellyourgear
Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALVATORE...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc350ef23
Comments:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

funshopper13 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would appreciate if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Hot Pink Salmon Patent Shopper
> Listing number:260974898979
> Seller name or ID:sellyourgear
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALVATORE...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc350ef23
> Comments:
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi! 
I have looked at the pictures, but there are a few red flags (in my opinion). If you could ask the seller for a clear/sharp picture of the Ferragamo buckle at the front and the zipper pull, I can give you a more educated opinion. Thanks!


----------



## supercindyy

Hi there,would greatly appreciate if you could kindly authenticate this pair of shoes for me,thanks a lot!!!:

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO pink patent leather flats 8.5 
Listing number:251011691875
Seller name or ID:82456pamela
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011691875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## kimdatumanong

hi kindly help!

authentic?

item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ALL LEATHER FLAPPED SHOULDER BAG
seller: maximum_happiness
item number: 200727516037
link:

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALVATORE-FE...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ebc4ad385


----------



## pazza4sacamain

kimdatumanong said:
			
		

> hi kindly help!
> 
> authentic?
> 
> item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ALL LEATHER FLAPPED SHOULDER BAG
> seller: maximum_happiness
> item number: 200727516037
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-ALL-LEATHER-FLAPPED-SHOULDER-BAG-AUTHENTIC-/200727516037?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2ebc4ad385



Authentic & beautiful!!! Hope you win...


----------



## taat.trang

Please help to authenticate:

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Handbag
Listing number: 150776871222
Seller name or ID:soukhan 
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-350-New-S...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b007936
Comments:

Many thanks


----------



## supercindyy

Hi there,would greatly appreciate if you could kindly authenticate this pair of shoes for me,thanks a lot!!!:

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO pink patent leather flats 8.5 
Listing number:251011691875
Seller name or ID:82456pamela
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251011691875...84.m1497.l2649


----------



## taat.trang

And one more SF bag. Please help to authenticate

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Authentic Sexy Black Hobo
Listing number: 300672771747
Seller name or ID:wking10o5
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46017e66a3

Tks


----------



## pazza4sacamain

taat.trang said:
			
		

> Please help to authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 150776871222
> Seller name or ID:soukhan
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-350-New-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Handbag-/150776871222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item231b007936
> Comments:
> 
> Many thanks



I see no red flags. Although would like to see a close up picture of the zipper pulls.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

taat.trang said:
			
		

> And one more SF bag. Please help to authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Authentic Sexy Black Hobo
> Listing number: 300672771747
> Seller name or ID:wking10o5
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Authentic-Sexy-Black-Hobo-New-/300672771747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46017e66a3
> 
> Tks



Authentic! And just gorgeous! If you are bidding on it, good luck! Hope you get it!!


----------



## taat.trang

pazza4sacamain said:


> I see no red flags. Although would like to see a close up picture of the zipper pulls.



Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Handbag
Listing number: 150776871222
Seller name or ID:soukhan
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-350-New-Sa...item231b007936
Comments: I requested and seller sent me more photos, it's here:















Please help me to authenticate  because the item will be endding soon

Many thanks


----------



## pazza4sacamain

taat.trang said:
			
		

> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Handbag
> Listing number: 150776871222
> Seller name or ID:soukhan
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-350-New-Sa...item231b007936
> Comments: I requested and seller sent me more photos, it's here:
> 
> Please help me to authenticate  because the item will be endding soon
> 
> Many thanks



Authentic!!! Sorry it took this long!! :{


----------



## mehenrylong

Hi all, 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I really need help to authenticate this SF. I want to buy it from a friend but not sure its authentic or not cause she lost dustbag and receipt. Thank you very much guys.

Item name : Salvatore Ferragamo.
Listing number : 1
Code : AQ-21 8162
Link : http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb423/mehenrylong/
comments : The seller told me she bought it 3 years ago but she dont know the name of this bag.


----------



## mehenrylong

Here more pictures
Here more pictures


----------



## pazza4sacamain

mehenrylong said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I really need help to authenticate this SF. I want to buy it from a friend but not sure its authentic or not cause she lost dustbag and receipt. Thank you very much guys.
> 
> Item name : Salvatore Ferragamo.
> Listing number : 1
> Code : AQ-21 8162
> Link : http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb423/mehenrylong/
> comments : The seller told me she bought it 3 years ago but she dont know the name of this bag.



Authentic & just gorgeous!!


----------



## taat.trang

pazza4sacamain said:


> Authentic!!! Sorry it took this long!! :{



Tks so much.
i have this bag. i bought it for several months so i didn't save link














please help to authenticate. Many thanks


----------



## mehenrylong

pazza4sacamain said:


> Authentic & just gorgeous!!


Thanks Pazza


----------



## pazza4sacamain

mehenrylong said:
			
		

> Thanks Pazza



You're very welcome!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

taat.trang said:
			
		

> Tks so much.
> i have this bag. i bought it for several months so i didn't save link
> 
> please help to authenticate. Many thanks



The pictures are not clear enough for me to give my opinion. If you can take close up, clear and sharp pictures of: the zipper pulls, hardware (specifically of the handles), a super clear picture of the serial tag and the lining, it would help me a great deal. Right now, there is one red flag, but I need more pictures to come to a conclusion. Thanks!


----------



## jehovahrapha

pazza4sacamain said:


> I see no red flags...



hi sorry can i check what it means by no red flag?


----------



## taat.trang

pazza4sacamain said:


> The pictures are not clear enough for me to give my opinion. If you can take close up, clear and sharp pictures of: the zipper pulls, hardware (specifically of the handles), a super clear picture of the serial tag and the lining, it would help me a great deal. Right now, there is one red flag, but I need more pictures to come to a conclusion. Thanks!



i send u more photos of that bag, help me to authenticate:









































Tks so much


----------



## taat.trang

pazza4sacamain said:


> The pictures are not clear enough for me to give my opinion. If you can take close up, clear and sharp pictures of: the zipper pulls, hardware (specifically of the handles), a super clear picture of the serial tag and the lining, it would help me a great deal. Right now, there is one red flag, but I need more pictures to come to a conclusion. Thanks!



.... and more photos...











tks


----------



## supercindyy

Hi!

Would appreciate if you could kindly authenticate this bag for me:

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO  Pink wallet
Listing number:220972680131
Seller name or ID:jillc2610
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/220972680131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments:

Thanks in advance


----------



## taat.trang

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SHOULDER BAG
Listing number:130663599721
Seller name or ID:frenchpude
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...721?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6c284e69

The item will be edding soon.
Please help me to authenticate. Tks


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! It's only 10 hrs 'til listing ends so I hope any authenticator out there will see this  

Item: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Shoulder Bag Pre-owned
Item no: 110843967106
Seller: jphotow 
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110843967106#ht_500wt_1287

http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/salvatore-ferragamo-vintage-black-bag.html#comment

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello!!!!Please can you help me with this wallet?Is it authentic?
Item: FABULOUS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER BIFOLD WALLET TANS & BROWNS
Item number: 360444488510
Seller: leelanau75 
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360444488510?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1195wt_1396


----------



## izzah d' iguana

ladies! please  authenticate!

Item Name: 4383335
Seller name or ID:  sneakerme kamiru gabu angeles
Working Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/4383335/SALVATORE+FERRAGAMO+jelly+pumps+size7
Comments: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO jelly pumps

TIA! 

color: smoke with silver sparkles

serial number:  SB03011

size: 7 (insole measurement: 9.3'')

good as new,NO DEFECTS,very clean/smooth insole & outsole


----------



## pazza4sacamain

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:
			
		

> Hello!!!!Please can you help me with this wallet?Is it authentic?
> Item: FABULOUS SALVATORE FERRAGAMO CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER BIFOLD WALLET TANS & BROWNS
> Item number: 360444488510
> Seller: leelanau75
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360444488510?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_1195wt_1396



Authentic!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

pazza4sacamain said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much pazza4sacamain!!!!I am looking to buy a Ferragamo wallet!!Please if it's ok with you look an other one that I will post!It's to buy this and I want first your opinion!Thank you so much!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Item:	Salvatore Ferragamo Italian Leather Woman's Check Wallet Large Pre-Owned Clutch
Item number: 130668829476
Seller: nysalesbysha
Links:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## sugarbay

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo snake skin baguette handbag
Item number: 330703733447
Seller name:chillster21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330703733447&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
Is this authentic?


----------



## pazza4sacamain

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:
			
		

> Item:	Salvatore Ferragamo Italian Leather Woman's Check Wallet Large Pre-Owned Clutch
> Item number: 130668829476
> Seller: nysalesbysha
> Links:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130668829476&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413


Authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

sugarbay said:
			
		

> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo snake skin baguette handbag
> Item number: 330703733447
> Seller name:chillster21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330703733447&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
> Is this authentic?



Authentic! Sorry it took so long...


----------



## pazza4sacamain

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:
			
		

> Thank you so much pazza4sacamain!!!!I am looking to buy a Ferragamo wallet!!Please if it's ok with you look an other one that I will post!It's to buy this and I want first your opinion!Thank you so much!!



You're welcome!


----------



## doi

Hi!  Hope someone can help me out here!

Item Name: 100% Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Tote
Listing number: 63531121
Seller name or ID: fancy1030
Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Tote/63531121
Comments: If this is authentic, could someone please also tell me what this bag is called and is it a small bag?

Thanks!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

pazza4sacamain said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## karoline_88

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! It's only 10 hrs 'til listing ends so I hope any authenticator out there will see this
> 
> Item: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Shoulder Bag Pre-owned
> Item no: 110843967106
> Seller: jphotow
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110843967106#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/salvatore-ferragamo-vintage-black-bag.html#comment
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I think this one was missed =/ I've already bought this bag and now I wonder if it's authentic? Thanks.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

karoline_88 said:
			
		

> I think this one was missed =/ I've already bought this bag and now I wonder if it's authentic? Thanks.


I'm sorry! I did miss it! I apologize.
From what I can see, I cannot give you my opinion. There are not enough pictures. Would have needed to see a close up picture of the zipper pulls, all hardware, serial tag, liner, front of the bag.


----------



## doi

doi said:
			
		

> Hi!  Hope someone can help me out here!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Tote
> Listing number: 63531121
> Seller name or ID: fancy1030
> Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Tote/63531121
> Comments: If this is authentic, could someone please also tell me what this bag is called and is it a small bag?
> 
> Thanks!



Just reposting as I've had no answer yet. I do hope someone can help me.


----------



## karoline_88

pazza4sacamain said:


> I'm sorry! I did miss it! I apologize.
> From what I can see, I cannot give you my opinion. There are not enough pictures. Would have needed to see a close up picture of the zipper pulls, all hardware, serial tag, liner, front of the bag.



Thanks for your reply  I'll post that pictures as soon as I've got the bag.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

karoline_88 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply  I'll post that pictures as soon as I've got the bag.



Ok! I'll be waiting!


----------



## Bthrifty

We had this handbag donated to us at a thrift store. 90% of these we get are fake but this one is very high quality.  I uploaded as many pictures as I could.  If you need more I have a bunch more.  Is this authentic?


----------



## mytasteilike

Item Name:  	
NEW SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SPIFFY JELLY FLATS $140 * SOLD OUT * SIZE 7 6 1/2 BLACK
Listing number: 230762304538

Seller name or ID: buzzwonders
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SALVATO...s=63&clkid=7330005860526837561#ht_1015wt_1018
Comments:
 hihi guys... anyone know if this sniffy is real??
thank you


----------



## taat.trang

hi,
Please help to authenticate, DONT MISS THEM, MANY THANKS

1. Item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Shoulder Bag
Item no: 260942118977
Seller: charlizesfd05
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5a32b2d

2. Item: uthentic Ferragamo Handbag Bag Purse
Item no: 130672714359
Seller: buyloehs
Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...359?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6cb36277

3. Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Tortora Pebble Calf Purse
Item no: 130630129310
Seller: blairblair717
Links: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Eu0HPaBv%2FlyWpr11hmY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comment: i bought this bag, but i'm not sure it's authentic or fake. So i send u more photo, they are here:


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Bthrifty said:
			
		

> We had this handbag donated to us at a thrift store. 90% of these we get are fake but this one is very high quality.  I uploaded as many pictures as I could.  If you need more I have a bunch more.  Is this authentic?



Authentic!!!


----------



## taat.trang

taat.trang said:


> hi,
> Please help to authenticate, DONT MISS THEM, MANY THANKS
> 
> 1. Item: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Shoulder Bag
> Item no: 260942118977
> Seller: charlizesfd05
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5a32b2d
> 
> 2. Item: uthentic Ferragamo Handbag Bag Purse
> Item no: 130672714359
> Seller: buyloehs
> Links: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...359?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6cb36277
> 
> 3. Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Tortora Pebble Calf Purse
> Item no: 130630129310
> Seller: blairblair717
> Links: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Eu0HPaBv%2FlyWpr11hmY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comment: i bought this bag, but i'm not sure it's authentic or fake. So i send u more photo, they are here:



Why u not reply me? I have post mes 2 times.


----------



## 78810811

HI, pazza4sacamain

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO HB
Listing number: 260942118977
Seller name or ID: charlizesfd05
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...421?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab5a32b2d
Comments: I want to buy this bag, please help me to authenticate

Thank you


----------



## karoline_88

pazza4sacamain said:


> Ok! I'll be waiting!



I haven't received the bag yet but I've found another bag that I would like to have authenticated. Thanks in advance. 

Item: NEW Salvatore Ferragamo Brown "Sella" Quilted Tote / Hand Bag/ Purse
Item no:  150786030147
Seller: fabcitytoys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Salvato...WH_Handbags&hash=item231b8c3a43#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## fionajy

Hi experts!!

I would be so so so so so grateful if any of you guys can help me authenticate these ferragamo pumps:

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/SALVATOR...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item35bb023275

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/SALVATOR...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item35bb02326a

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/SALVATOR...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item35bb023271

Seller claimed that it is definitely authentic but I am not absolutely sure. Sellers has sold dozens of pairs and have also had 100% ratings. So need to seek help from you experts as the bids are ending soon! 

Thank you so so so much!

I will be


----------



## karoline_88

pazza4sacamain said:


> Ok! I'll be waiting!



Hi there!

Today I got the bag I bought 10 days ago off eBay. (original listing here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...06&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_500wt_1287)

I've posted some pictures here: http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/salvatore-ferragamo-vintage-black-bag.html#comment

It's a really sunny day today so the pictures are not great. Please let me know if you need better pictures to be able to authenticate the bag. Thanks for your time!


----------



## sydmoon

Hello!!!!

Please can you help me with this clutch? Is it authentic? 

Item: Ferragamo Musetta Gold Leather Clutch-Hand Bag MSRP $925

Seller: mpwholesales

Links:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330712070882&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Thanks!


----------



## gvpbb

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23076715598...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## zippy14u

*Item Name: Ferragamo*
*Listing number:1*
*Seller name or ID: N/A*
*Working Link: N/A*
*Comments:*
Hello,
I bought this bag from a seller at out local flea market(Santa Cruz, CA). I'm hoping someone can authenticate this for me. BTW, the back of the snap closure has a "S" on it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ShaneF

Item Name:Ferragamo black loafers shoes driving mocs ladies size 10aa New w/o box
Item Number:270954633564
Seller: sallydeveo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27095463356...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
 Hey Folks can you authenticate this? doesnt come with plenty pics. thanks much


----------



## designedforxp

Hi

I just bought some ancient Lillaz today off of Craigslist and was wondering if they were real or not. Thanks in advance (8


http://i43.tinypic.com/zqstk.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/vi1n3d.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/6eire0.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/28t7uaa.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/9kota8.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/ouz9dl.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/ftlrp3.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/2zs5yf5.jpg


----------



## CPA

Please kindly advise if this bag is authentic.  Thanks.

Item:  Feragamo Orange Bag
Item Number:  110858971997
Seller: erickvdf
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-SA...Handbags&hash=item19cfb5ab5d&autorefresh=true


----------



## jessicalistic

Hi there! I bought this at a sidewalk sale for fifty bucks and am just curious if it's real and when it's from. Any info you have would be much appreciated. I love it no matter what, but good to know why you e got in the closet sometimes 

Thanks!


----------



## CPA

CPA said:


> Please kindly advise if this bag is authentic. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Feragamo Orange Bag
> Item Number: 110858971997
> Seller: erickvdf
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ORIGINAL-SA...Handbags&hash=item19cfb5ab5d&autorefresh=true


 
Hi, could someone help here?   Thanks a bunch.

Thanks,


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hello, could you tell me if this is authentic pls ladies? I like it and keep looking. TIA

Name: salvatore Ferragamo tobacco leather tote
Number: 261007020915
Seller: sellyourgear
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALVATORE...15?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc53b1373


----------



## angelhair

Can someone help authenticate these shoes? 

Item: Ferragamo Vara

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BNIB-Aut...omen_Shoes&hash=item256f8467cc#ht_4624wt_1139

I bought varinas from nordstrom but they have the logo at the end and more stitching on the sole but that could just be solely varinas.


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: Bag
Listing number: 2308622870
Seller name or ID: topmiku
Working Link: http://allegro.pl/salvatore-ferragamo-torebka-kufer-gwiazd-i2308622870.html
Thanks


----------



## gabbyc

Hi, first time user! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag (and seller if anyone is familiar with her)

Item: Black SF shoulder bag
Item Number: 290690128029
Seller: kbeetradingpost
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Vtg-BLACK-Leather-Gold-Clutch-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-18-/290690128029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ae7b589d#ht_1014wt_843

Thanks!


----------



## littlespicegirl

Can someone help authenticate these shoes? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220998806085#ht_500wt_1141

Vintage Salvatore FERRAGAMO Ivory Leather Kiltie Sandals Logo Low heel Italy

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29070734380...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1249

SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Classic Pumps (1.5" heel) w/bow Pearlized Color sz 7B EUC


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on these bags would be very much appreciated 

Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
140746578521
bonomi7777
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Handbag-/140746578521

Salvatore Ferragamo bag purse clutch
crimpar1
251050675797
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-bag-purse-clutch-/251050675797


----------



## madisonave5011

Found this wallet at a consignment store. Could someone help authenticating it for me? Thank you. More photos in next post.


----------



## madisonave5011

more photos....


----------



## Ebonynoir

Comments: Hi, this is an impulse purchase on ebay, I have been wanting a SF bag for a  will now and I couldn't resist this one. Please kindly advise if this bag is authentic.


Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Blue Ladies Evening Bag
Listing number: 120904316906
Seller name or ID: jojostoybarn2012
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120904316906&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## pazza4sacamain

authentic!



Ebonynoir said:


> Comments: Hi, this is an impulse purchase on ebay, I have been wanting a SF bag for a  will now and I couldn't resist this one. Please kindly advise if this bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Blue Ladies Evening Bag
> Listing number: 120904316906
> Seller name or ID: jojostoybarn2012
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120904316906&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## pazza4sacamain

madisonave5011 said:


> Found this wallet at a consignment store. Could someone help authenticating it for me? Thank you. More photos in next post.


Authentic!


----------



## suezyuengee

Item Name: New Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Purse W BAG
Listing number: 280876282326
Seller name or ID: genuinetopbrand
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280876282326?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:  Hi, is this real?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## suezyuengee

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Pebbled Calf Leather Wallet NWT $425
Listing number: 230744244353
Seller name or ID: emily6804
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...5-/230744244353?pt=Wallet&hash=item35b96dc081
Comments: How about this one?  Thank you!


----------



## Ebonynoir

pazza4sacamain said:


> authentic!



I'm so happy now.
Thank you!


----------



## Mabelle62

Hello,
Please help me authenticate this Ferragamo bag, I just bought it on Ebay and although it looks real to me I may be wrong, I got it at auction but it had a buy it now price of 200 pounds.
Salvator Ferragamo leather and suede handbag
Seller is rickym1234
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140748768539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
There are all the extra pics on the listing.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## jessicalistic

Hey authenticators! Any news on my bag?


----------



## karoline_88

karoline_88 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Today I got the bag I bought 10 days ago off eBay. (original listing here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...06&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_500wt_1287)
> 
> I've posted some pictures here: http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/salvatore-ferragamo-vintage-black-bag.html#comment
> 
> It's a really sunny day today so the pictures are not great. Please let me know if you need better pictures to be able to authenticate the bag. Thanks for your time!



Anyone?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hello can you tell me if this is authentic pls? Thanks

Name: FERRAGAMO tote
Number:160799381732
Seller: adamgaard
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRAGAMO-Tote-/160799381732?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257063d8e4


----------



## MandyW

Item Name: *SALVATORE FERRAGAMO* Leather Classic Vara Bow Signature Logo Pumps.. SZ 6.5B
Listing number: 221021466619
Seller name or ID: harrietgeorge123
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...omen_s_Shoes&hash=item3375e7effb#ht_720wt_935


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> *Item Name: Ferragamo*
> *Listing number:1*
> *Seller name or ID: N/A*
> *Working Link: N/A*
> *Comments:*
> Hello,
> I bought this bag from a seller at out local flea market(Santa Cruz, CA). I'm hoping someone can authenticate this for me. BTW, the back of the snap closure has a "S" on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Could someone please do a quick look at this bag??? (post#553)


----------



## valg925

hello,

please help with this bag... I am having a hard time finding any ferragamo with lucite.  I wrote to ferragamo and they said it is indeed authentic via the serial number, but I would like to know what the value might be?  thank you!

Item name: Ferragamo
Seller: 


links to pics because i am having a hard time loading  

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/assets/stories/GHSxUG0bKtJRs1yh1yhX5Q.jpg

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/53382-vintage-ferragamo-lucite-bag?in=user


----------



## thuyanh3792

please help me with this. thanks in advance!
Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VARA LEATHER EVENING HAND BAG BLACK WITH STRAP
Listing number: 261021797645
Seller name or ID: luxury-shop-yokohama 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc61c8d0d#ht_2288wt_754


----------



## kmchan

hello, can you please help me authenticate this item (listed on Etsy):

Item Name: Vintage Salvadore Ferragamo made in ITALY Navy Blue Pumps Size 4 1/2 Pumps Treasury Item
Listing: http://www.etsy.com/listing/96037274/vintage-salvadore-ferragamo-made-in?ga_search_query=shoes
Seller Name: TwoButtons4ever

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aiwei

Item Name: Classic Salvatore Ferragamo Tan Leather Shoe With Bow Accent, Made In Italy
Listing number: 120912595428
Seller name or ID: pcrybaby
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12091259542.../i.html?_nkw=120912595428&_rdc=1#ht_500wt_898
Comments: I won this auction and then realized I know nothing about what an authentic Ferragamo should look like! I know I should have posted it earlier and the pictures aren't great, but are there any red flags so far?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## junegirl

hello, could you please take a look at this bag, thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...JxV5AbSk8G%2FXfpu7Nwc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

name: Women's Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Shoulder Bag ~ Very Nice!!
seller: masey51
number: 251064334016


----------



## raginini83

Please help!

Item Name: FERRAGAMO exclusive black shoulder messenger bag purse gold hardware CLASSIC
Listing number:251063614820
Seller name or ID: five_dollar_sale 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25106361...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_7252wt_1348 
Comments: Could you please help me authenticate this bag thank you!


----------



## zippy14u

*Item Name: Vintage Ferragamo Sofia*
*Listing number: N/A*
*Seller name or ID: Savers, Salinas, Ca*
*Working Link: *
*Comments: My sister bought this and gave it to me. Please authenticate*

*Thanks in advance*


----------



## LKD

Salvatore Ferragamo Large Black Leather & Gold Signature Clasp Purse New
thunderrain45
110885091250
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110885091250

Hello,

I'd really appreciate any thoughts on this wallet.

Many thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

I purchased a vintage Ferragamo, could you please authenticate it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## princesstarz

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: Tuscany
Working Link: -
Comments: the seller claims that her mom bought this bag from the official shop in around 1992-1993 but she does not know what the leather made of neither the name of this bag


----------



## princesstarz

Item Name: Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Bow Women's Shoes Sz 6 1/2
Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: pascalvintage
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/9636597...erragamo-leather-bow?ref=fp_recently_viewed_4

















Quick question, do i have to size up when i buy the vintage shoes?


----------



## Seraphim2

I am asking for your help to authenticate this ferragamo handbag. The color is navy blue and the texture looks to me like it was perhaps mimicing scales of snakeskin. There are 2 zipper pulls and both are goldtone and have the name on both sides of the pulls. The inside zipper compartment has a flap of leather sewn onto it that has been stamped in gold writing. Most of the writing is worn away but I can make out ferragamo on the first line and the bottom line looks to start with M21 and more numbers i can't make out. At the other end of that line it say Italy. The shoulder strap is quite long and the buckle has Ferragamo on it as well.


----------



## Seraphim2

Can anyone help with the above blue bag? I'm pretty sure it's real. But it would be nice to hear it from some of you experts!


----------



## onesong

Hi ladies, I am hoping these are approved as I like to own my first pair of designer shoes =) thank you! 

*Item Name:* BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO FLATS NO BOX 9C 8.5C
*Listing number:* 270999444049
*Seller name or ID: * hoatru 
*Working Link: * http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...9444049?pt=AU_Women_Shoes&hash=item3f18d35a51
*Comments:* I always thought that SF shoes stamp the size number on the bottom of the shoe, I don't see it here? I'm also new to SF shoes so I wanted to verify this. thank you!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi, I have question about these 2 bags. Both are sold by the same person. 
Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Leather Shoulder Bag in good condition
Listing number: 300725880453
Seller name or ID: 101sequoias 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Gancio-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-in-good-condition-/300725880453?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4604a8c685#ht_8326wt_1396

Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Shoulder Bag in excellent condition
Listing number: 300725876666
Seller name or ID: 101sequoias 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Gancio-Shoulder-Bag-in-excellent-condition-/300725876666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4604a8b7ba#ht_9572wt_1396

Thank you so much!


----------



## chelsybaby

Hi, I found a vintage Ferragamo bag with shoes pattern buttons and buckle. I saw one post at the beginning of the thread had same model. Could anyone help me? Thanks a lot!

Item Name: FERRAGAMO BEIGES LEATHER  SHOULDER BAG  with Shoes buttons
Listing number:270998025753
Seller name or ID: japan_monoshare
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...H_Handbags&hash=item3f18bdb619#ht_6674wt_1300
Comments: Does anyone have idea when this model came out? 60' or 90'?


----------



## wuhme222

Hello! I've won the bid for this bag. Could someone kindly authenticate this bag please? Many thanks!

Item Name: AUTH Salvatore Ferragamo 2way style Black 8" Shoulder Bag Hnad Bag GHW Beautiful
 Listing number: 221046342088
 Seller name or ID: yuko0702
 Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221046342088&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:SG:3160


----------



## zen_zen

wuhme222 said:


> Hello! I've won the bid for this bag. Could someone kindly authenticate this bag please? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: AUTH Salvatore Ferragamo 2way style Black 8" Shoulder Bag Hnad Bag GHW Beautiful
> Listing number: 221046342088
> Seller name or ID: yuko0702
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221046342088&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:SG:3160



Look authentic to me.


----------



## zen_zen

chelsybaby said:


> Hi, I found a vintage Ferragamo bag with shoes pattern buttons and buckle. I saw one post at the beginning of the thread had same model. Could anyone help me? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO BEIGES LEATHER  SHOULDER BAG  with Shoes buttons
> Listing number:270998025753
> Seller name or ID: japan_monoshare
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...H_Handbags&hash=item3f18bdb619#ht_6674wt_1300
> Comments: Does anyone have idea when this model came out? 60' or 90'?



It's beautiful . In my opinion, it's authentic just don't know when it first came out. Really envy


----------



## rhbedell

Could you please authenticate this Ferragamo handbag?  I already looked up the style number and didn't find anything but I may be doing it wrong.

http://twitpic.com/a0hdb4

http://twitpic.com/a0hczk

http://twitpic.com/a0hcpj

http://twitpic.com/a0hc70

Sorry the pictures are so blurry.  I only had my crappy cell phone.  The tag in the purse says 

Salvatorre Ferragamo
- Made In Italy -
DH-21 6883

Price tag says

Style: 21 6883/02
Pid: 0325449
2/6 DH 2E00074545
BAR CODE 8 017578 937319
XE3031-002 Fondente Kid
MSRP 1,190.00


----------



## tayuki03

Item Name: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Elephant Gray Patent Ballet Flats
Listing number:tel:190692767531
Seller name or ID: ob_speedy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item2c662cb72b
Comments: nil


----------



## lkweh

tayuki03 said:


> Item Name: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Elephant Gray Patent Ballet Flats
> Listing number:tel:190692767531
> Seller name or ID: ob_speedy
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item2c662cb72b
> Comments: nil


Look authentic to me


----------



## ptqcangel08

Item Name: WOMEN SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VARA VARINA LILLAZ WHITE LEATHER PUMP SHOE SIZE 4.5 B
Listing number: 180868773372
Seller name or ID: softbutton
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180868773372?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comment:  Can someone please authenticate these shoes?  Also could someone please comment on the sizing for Salvatore Ferragamo shoes?  Do they tend to run small, true to size, or run large? TIA!!!


----------



## D_bh

Plz help authenticate this: 

Item name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BROWN LEATHER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG NR
Listing number: 251085556897
Seller name: ginza-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-P...=369157751165793535&pid=100012&prg=1014&rk=1&

Thank you.


----------



## Sushibean

dear authenticator,

please help me with this shoes..hopefully the photo are clear. thanks in advance


----------



## myishac

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo - I do not know the name of this model  
*
*Comments: I picked this up at an estate sale this summer and it does not have a tag nor a serial number inside. The leather straps are of a very high quality and the stitching looks good as well. Do all Ferragamo bags have a tag and serial number inside?*


----------



## ilovevuitton

hello,kindly authenticate this ferragamo bag,i would really appreciate your reply,thank you very much in advance

*Item Name:salvatorre ferragamo 
Listing number:*251082632540
*Seller name or ID: pmc7067
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251082632540?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649 
Comments:the buyer claim that this bag is not authentic*


----------



## pazza4sacamain

karoline_88 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Today I got the bag I bought 10 days ago off eBay. (original listing here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...06&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:1123#ht_500wt_1287)
> 
> I've posted some pictures here: http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/salvatore-ferragamo-vintage-black-bag.html#comment
> 
> It's a really sunny day today so the pictures are not great. Please let me know if you need better pictures to be able to authenticate the bag. Thanks for your time!




sorry for the ridiculous late response. I have been in an extended vacation out of the country and just returned. I have seen the pictures and your bag is Authentic!!! Very nice - retro find! enjoy it!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

jessicalistic said:


> Hi there! I bought this at a sidewalk sale for fifty bucks and am just curious if it's real and when it's from. Any info you have would be much appreciated. I love it no matter what, but good to know why you e got in the closet sometimes
> 
> Thanks!


absolutely authentic! and just gorgeous! I have 1 just like it, enjoy!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

moi et mes sacs said:


> hello, could you tell me if this is authentic pls ladies? I like it and keep looking. TIA
> 
> Name: salvatore Ferragamo tobacco leather tote
> Number: 261007020915
> Seller: sellyourgear
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALVATORE...15?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc53b1373


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication.. I have serious doubts about that one... there are a few red flags.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

gabbyc said:


> Hi, first time user! Can someone please help me authenticate this bag (and seller if anyone is familiar with her)
> 
> Item: Black SF shoulder bag
> Item Number: 290690128029
> Seller: kbeetradingpost
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Vtg-BLACK-Leather-Gold-Clutch-Shoulder-Bag-Purse-18-/290690128029?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43ae7b589d#ht_1014wt_843
> 
> Thanks!


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... it is authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

LKD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on these bags would be very much appreciated
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
> 140746578521
> bonomi7777
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Handbag-/140746578521
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo bag purse clutch
> crimpar1
> 251050675797
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-bag-purse-clutch-/251050675797


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... both bags are authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

madisonave5011 said:


> Found this wallet at a consignment store. Could someone help authenticating it for me? Thank you. More photos in next post.


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... wallet is authentic!


----------



## madisonave5011

pazza4sacamain said:


> I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... wallet is authentic!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Ebonynoir said:


> Comments: Hi, this is an impulse purchase on ebay, I have been wanting a SF bag for a  will now and I couldn't resist this one. Please kindly advise if this bag is authentic.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Blue Ladies Evening Bag
> Listing number: 120904316906
> Seller name or ID: jojostoybarn2012
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120904316906&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... it is authentic & gorgeous! very nice find... and a great impulse buy! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

suezyuengee said:


> Item Name: New Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Purse W BAG
> Listing number: 280876282326
> Seller name or ID: genuinetopbrand
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280876282326?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments:  Hi, is this real?  Thanks in advance!


authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

suezyuengee said:


> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Pebbled Calf Leather Wallet NWT $425
> Listing number: 230744244353
> Seller name or ID: emily6804
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...5-/230744244353?pt=Wallet&hash=item35b96dc081
> Comments: How about this one?  Thank you!


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

zippy14u said:


> *Item Name: Vintage Ferragamo Sofia*
> *Listing number: N/A*
> *Seller name or ID: Savers, Salinas, Ca*
> *Working Link: *
> *Comments: My sister bought this and gave it to me. Please authenticate*
> 
> *Thanks in advance*


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication.... authentic and beautiful! 
enjoy it!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

moi et mes sacs said:


> hello can you tell me if this is authentic pls? Thanks
> 
> Name: FERRAGAMO tote
> Number:160799381732
> Seller: adamgaard
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRAGAMO-Tote-/160799381732?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item257063d8e4


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

valg925 said:


> hello,
> 
> please help with this bag... I am having a hard time finding any ferragamo with lucite.  I wrote to ferragamo and they said it is indeed authentic via the serial number, but I would like to know what the value might be?  thank you!
> 
> Item name: Ferragamo
> Seller:
> 
> 
> links to pics because i am having a hard time loading
> 
> http://www.collectorsweekly.com/assets/stories/GHSxUG0bKtJRs1yh1yhX5Q.jpg
> 
> http://www.collectorsweekly.com/stories/53382-vintage-ferragamo-lucite-bag?in=user


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to your question, we cannot and are not allowed to estimate the value of a bag. I can tell you this though, there are a many variables to a bag's value equation. i.e., condition, age, collection, desirability.. etc, etc... hope that helps!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Mabelle62 said:


> Hello,
> Please help me authenticate this Ferragamo bag, I just bought it on Ebay and although it looks real to me I may be wrong, I got it at auction but it had a buy it now price of 200 pounds.
> Salvator Ferragamo leather and suede handbag
> Seller is rickym1234
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140748768539?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> There are all the extra pics on the listing.
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... I would love to assist you with your request, however, I cannot make a final determination since there are no close up pictures of the serial tag, zipper... lining.. if you still have the bag and can upload more pictures, I could assist you. Sorry for not being able to help you further.


----------



## pazza4sacamain

junegirl said:


> hello, could you please take a look at this bag, thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...JxV5AbSk8G%2FXfpu7Nwc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> name: Women's Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Shoulder Bag ~ Very Nice!!
> seller: masey51
> number: 251064334016


hope you won the auction! it is authentic!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Raven3766 said:


> I purchased a vintage Ferragamo, could you please authenticate it? Thanks in advance.


authentic! and a really really nice purchase! hope you enjoy!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Seraphim2 said:


> I am asking for your help to authenticate this ferragamo handbag. The color is navy blue and the texture looks to me like it was perhaps mimicing scales of snakeskin. There are 2 zipper pulls and both are goldtone and have the name on both sides of the pulls. The inside zipper compartment has a flap of leather sewn onto it that has been stamped in gold writing. Most of the writing is worn away but I can make out ferragamo on the first line and the bottom line looks to start with M21 and more numbers i can't make out. At the other end of that line it say Italy. The shoulder strap is quite long and the buckle has Ferragamo on it as well.


no need to worry about a thing! the bag is authentic and a really nice find.... enjoy it!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi, I have question about these 2 bags. Both are sold by the same person.
> Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Leather Shoulder Bag in good condition
> Listing number: 300725880453
> Seller name or ID: 101sequoias
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Gancio-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-in-good-condition-/300725880453?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4604a8c685#ht_8326wt_1396
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Gancio Shoulder Bag in excellent condition
> Listing number: 300725876666
> Seller name or ID: 101sequoias
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Gancio-Shoulder-Bag-in-excellent-condition-/300725876666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4604a8b7ba#ht_9572wt_1396
> 
> Thank you so much!


hello! I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... both bags are authentic and gorgeous! I hope you won the auctions!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

zen_zen said:


> It's beautiful . In my opinion, it's authentic just don't know when it first came out. Really envy


The bag is authentic. Collection Released in the late 90's ran through the early 2000's!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

rhbedell said:


> Could you please authenticate this Ferragamo handbag?  I already looked up the style number and didn't find anything but I may be doing it wrong.
> 
> http://twitpic.com/a0hdb4
> 
> http://twitpic.com/a0hczk
> 
> http://twitpic.com/a0hcpj
> 
> http://twitpic.com/a0hc70
> 
> Sorry the pictures are so blurry.  I only had my crappy cell phone.  The tag in the purse says
> 
> Salvatorre Ferragamo
> - Made In Italy -
> DH-21 6883
> 
> Price tag says
> 
> Style: 21 6883/02
> Pid: 0325449
> 2/6 DH 2E00074545
> BAR CODE 8 017578 937319
> XE3031-002 Fondente Kid
> MSRP 1,190.00


authentic! and a really nice find... hope you enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## karoline_88

pazza4sacamain said:


> sorry for the ridiculous late response. I have been in an extended vacation out of the country and just returned. I have seen the pictures and your bag is Authentic!!! Very nice - retro find! enjoy it!



Hi! I hope you enjoyed your vacation!  Thank you so much for authenticating my bag. You made my day  Have a lovely summer!


----------



## pazza4sacamain

myishac said:


> *Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo - I do not know the name of this model
> *
> *Comments: I picked this up at an estate sale this summer and it does not have a tag nor a serial number inside. The leather straps are of a very high quality and the stitching looks good as well. Do all Ferragamo bags have a tag and serial number inside?*


All Ferragamo bags have serial numbers! Sometimes, due to age or abuse, they fall off.... In your case, I am not 100% sure about the bag. I see a few red flags. Would it be possible to get closer & clearer pictures of the zipper pulls, the lining of the bag as well as the shoulder strap?


----------



## pazza4sacamain

ilovevuitton said:


> hello,kindly authenticate this ferragamo bag,i would really appreciate your reply,thank you very much in advance
> 
> *Item Name:salvatorre ferragamo
> Listing number:*251082632540
> *Seller name or ID: pmc7067
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251082632540?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1562.l2649
> Comments:the buyer claim that this bag is not authentic*


bag is authentic! and a very nice find. If you placed a bid, I hope you won the auction!


----------



## 78810811

Could you please authenticate this Ferragamo handbag? 

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/78810811/?action=view&current=SFkellygrey.jpg

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/78810811/?action=view&current=SFkellygrey1.jpg

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/78810811/?action=view&current=SFkellygrey2.jpg

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/78810811/?action=view&current=SFkellygrey3.jpg

http://s1107.photobucket.com/albums/h397/78810811/?action=view&current=SFkellygrey4.jpg

Many thanks


----------



## Tuuli35

pazza4sacamain said:


> hello! I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication... both bags are authentic and gorgeous! I hope you won the auctions!


Thank you!


----------



## Tuuli35

Item Name: A vintage 1980s 1990s designer Salvatore Ferragamo lizard leather handbag shoulder bag
Seller name or ID: Samlovesvintage
Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/86102702
Comments: Did I buy authentic or fake bag?
Thank you so much.


----------



## ltaylor882

Hi, authentication for these shoes would be greatly appreciated. 
Item: Salvatore Ferragamo shoes
Item #: None
Seller: Salvation Army
Link: None
I tried to take the best pictures while I was at the store. Hopefully they are sufficient. Sorry about the glare in some of them. And sorry about the size, I had no idea how to make them smaller.






































Thanks so much for any help I can get. I don't really know anything about Ferragamo.


----------



## ilovevuitton

pazza4sacamain said:


> bag is authentic! and a very nice find. If you placed a bid, I hope you won the auction!


Thank you very much for the reply...


----------



## junegirl

pazza4sacamain said:


> hope you won the auction! it is authentic!



i didn't buy it, thanks anyway!


----------



## Sushibean

dear authenticator,

please kindly check some of my photos on post  #603 . thank you so much 

xoxo


----------



## Tuuli35

I would like to hear your opinion about these 2:

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet
Seller name or ID: T.J.Maxx




















Comments: it has stamped serial number. 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet
Seller name or ID: T.J.Maxx


----------



## zippy14u

pazza4sacamain said:


> I apologize for the late response. I have been out of the country and just recently returned. In regards to the authentication.... authentic and beautiful!
> enjoy it!



Thank you


----------



## jfzmwz

hi pls help me authenticate this bag, thank you!

item:Authentic SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Red Leather Shoulder Bag Made In Italy
seller:nagareboshi2011
listing:221069801526
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...H_Handbags&hash=item3378c97836#ht_1693wt_1404


----------



## jfzmwz

pls help me authenticate this pair of shoes as well, thank you!

item: 	
SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK SATIN CLASSIC PUMPS VARA GOLD LOGO BOW NARROW 8.5 AA
seller: doctorrabkin
listing:160844447776
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16084444777...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## BellaLeben

Is this bag authentic? Please help, thank you!!

*Item Name:  
100% Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Tote*
*Listing number: 
63531121
Seller name or ID: fancy1030
Working Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Leather-Tote/63531121*


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please authenticate this Ferragamo belt? Thanks


----------



## Raven3766

Some of the pictures disappeared, could you please authenticate this belt? Thank you so much.


----------



## vnianguyen

It's bothfrom the same seller can you guys help me
Thank you so much 

Item Name:  SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Navy Leather Hand Evening Bag
Listing number: 221073193007
Seller name or ID: nagareboshi2011 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...H_Handbags&hash=item3378fd382f#ht_2046wt_1430



Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SHOES MOTIF Red Leather Mini Hand Bag Purse 
Listing number:221073160287
Seller name or ID: nagareboshi2011 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...H_Handbags&hash=item3378fcb85f#ht_2046wt_1430


----------



## munilisa

Hi guys, need you to help me with this as ive emailed seller to ask on authenticity but she / he never get back to me on it.. 

Item Name: NEW!! Women's 8.5 Salvatore Ferragamo Shoes with matching handbag RARE SET
Listing number: 160846208230
Seller name or ID: ampersandys
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160846208230

thank you in advance!!


----------



## greenp

Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Navy VARA Bow Gold Clutch Large Purse Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 261073430358
Working link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...s_Handbags&hash=item3cc9306756#ht_5913wt_1218

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jenny503

Hey guys, new here. I found this purse at an estate sale a few years ago and I never use it, so I'm thinking about selling it. A couple years ago I took it into Sak's and had the handbag manager look at it, who was certain it was authentic, but I'd like a second opinion. I think it's real and vintage, but I'd like to know for sure so I can accurately represent it. The 'style' looks to me like it's from the 50's or 60's, but I really don't know. The quality, stitching, and materials are excellent, but one of the odd things is I cannot find a tag anywhere inside. 

Thanks in advance!

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1336.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1337.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1339.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1340.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1341.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1343.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1344.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1345.JPG

http://www.northwestfirearms.com/nwfa/images/ferragamo/IMG_1350.JPG


----------



## Jenny503

Anyone?


----------



## jcoll1960

Hi Jenny, I'm new here too, but here goes. What I can say to you upfront is that I'm pretty good at spotting fake Ferragamo shoes but I'm not as familiar with their bags, especially vintage ones, so what follows is an educated appraisal but not definitive. I'd welcome other opinions! However, I've had a good look at the photos and in my opinion the bag doesn't look authentic. Firstly, all Ferragamo bags do have tags and serial numbers, these can be faked of course but the absence of any tag at all rings alarm bells for me. Secondly, the top zipper doesn't look right. In the last pic where you can just see a section of the zipper, it appears to have been sewn in over the top of the red lining with the outer edges of the zipper fabric exposed - Ferragamo would never leave a zipper 'unfinished' like this. Thirdly, looking closely at the open (looks like a mobile phone sized pocket?) pocket sewn into the lining, the stitching there look rough, also unlike the quality you'd expect from a genuine Ferragamo bag. Also, are you sure the bag is leather? It's hard to tell from the photos but it looks suspect. Sorry to shed doubt on your find, I hope someone else comes along who can help with the authentication.


----------



## poppopadoolde

hi everyone  

could anyone please help me authenticate these ferragamo vara shoes?

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Heels 
Listing number: 350585705171
Seller name or ID: bonafidecouture
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/35058570...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_918wt_882

thank you so much


----------



## poppopadoolde

poppopadoolde said:


> hi everyone
> 
> could anyone please help me authenticate these ferragamo vara shoes?
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Heels
> Listing number: 350585705171
> Seller name or ID: bonafidecouture
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/35058570...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_918wt_882
> 
> thank you so much



sorry! i realised i typed the Item Name incorrectly. 

Here are the correct details: 

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Stunning Signature Heels in Cream Sz 7.5
Listing number: 350585705171
Seller name or ID: bonafidecouture
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/35058570...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_918wt_882

thank you


----------



## jcoll1960

Hi poppopadoolde, 

I saw this pair of Ferragamos on Ebay Australia and I'm 99.9% sure they're fake. There are two reasons for this. Firstly, and most importantly, the heels of the shoes are not made of genuine stacked leather (ie. strips of leather wrapped around the heel), they're made of synthetic material which has been designed to look like the real thing. Secondly, the seller says that she paid over $900 for the shoes. This is impossible - these shoes retail in the Ferragamo boutique in Collins Place, Melbourne and also in David Jones, Melbourne for AUD $650. Hope this helps!


----------



## poppopadoolde

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi poppopadoolde,
> 
> I saw this pair of Ferragamos on Ebay Australia and I'm 99.9% sure they're fake. There are two reasons for this. Firstly, and most importantly, the heels of the shoes are not made of genuine stacked leather (ie. strips of leather wrapped around the heel), they're made of synthetic material which has been designed to look like the real thing. Secondly, the seller says that she paid over $900 for the shoes. This is impossible - these shoes retail in the Ferragamo boutique in Collins Place, Melbourne and also in David Jones, Melbourne for AUD $650. Hope this helps!



i thought they were too good to be true  

thanks for the speedy reply and your expertise!!  really appreciate it!


----------



## jcoll1960

poppopadoolde said:


> i thought they were too good to be true
> 
> thanks for the speedy reply and your expertise!!  really appreciate it!



You're welcome!


----------



## lauren13

Could you authenticate these two purses? Thanks so much!

1

Item Name:  SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Smooth Leather Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 220624901799
Seller name or ID: boutiquehut
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...her-Shoulder-Bag-/220624901799#ht_2017wt_1439

2

Item Name:   	
$650. authentic FERRAGAMO Italy PURSE Black LEATHER Couture SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: 200799529770
Seller name or ID: evogue
Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20079952977...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1205


----------



## jcoll1960

lauren13 said:


> Could you authenticate these two purses? Thanks so much!
> 
> 1
> 
> Item Name:  SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Smooth Leather Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 220624901799
> Seller name or ID: boutiquehut
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...her-Shoulder-Bag-/220624901799#ht_2017wt_1439
> 
> 2
> 
> Item Name:
> $650. authentic FERRAGAMO Italy PURSE Black LEATHER Couture SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: 200799529770
> Seller name or ID: evogue
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20079952977...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1205



Hi lauren13, 

 No. 2 from seller evogue definitely doesn't look authentic to me. In the 2nd and the 5th photos of the listing, the bag doesn't look like genuine leather and this shows up particularly around the stitching. It looks synthetic. 

With no. 1 from seller boutiquehut, I can't be sure from the photos. The bag does look good and the seller has a good reputation. However, I'm extremely wary of Ferragamo bags on ebay because there are so many fakes, especially from the 1980s, and unless you have a store-bought genuine to compare with, it's very difficult to authenticate them. I've now bought 2 Ferragamo bags on ebay, both sold as authentic and both turned out to be fakes. So I just won't risk it again. So I'd say to you tread carefully! I hope that someone else can come along to help you and sorry I can't be any more definitive!


----------



## Raven3766

On page 43 I posted a belt for authentication, could someone please please help me out?
Thanks


----------



## jcoll1960

Raven3766 said:
			
		

> On page 43 I posted a belt for authentication, could someone please please help me out?
> Thanks



Hi Raven3766, 

I have no experience with Ferragamo belts I'm afraid so I can't help you there. I hope someone else can authenticate it for you!


----------



## Raven3766

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi Raven3766,
> 
> I have no experience with Ferragamo belts I'm afraid so I can't help you there. I hope someone else can authenticate it for you!


Thank you, I appreciate you took the time to answer me.


----------



## summershimmer

Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ITALY WOMENS 6 AA KHAKI BEIGE PATENT LEATHER PUMPS SHOES
Listing number: 370634539678
Seller name or ID: salearea
Working Link: http://tinyurl.com/8gc2gc7


----------



## jcoll1960

summershimmer said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ITALY WOMENS 6 AA KHAKI BEIGE PATENT LEATHER PUMPS SHOES
> Listing number: 370634539678
> Seller name or ID: salearea
> Working Link: http://tinyurl.com/8gc2gc7



Hi summershimmer, 

This is a tricky one because at first glance, the pink lining/innersole of the shoes looks wrong. Ferragamo shoes, on the most part, have a skin-toned innersole and lining. Also, I can't tell _for sure_ from the photos whether the heels are genuine stacked leather or imitation. 

However, on the first point, the seller lists the shoes as khaki in color but they really look more camel colored in the photos. So perhaps the photos were taken with the wrong setting which has caused the pink tinge? If the pink tinge was corrected, the shoes would indeed be khaki and the lining would be the correct colour. 

Regarding the heels, in the second photo (the close-up of the back of the heels) there's a small section near where the heel joins the upper, where you can infer the texture of the heel. It does look more like leather than synthetic. 

The serial number/format on the lining of the shoes is good as is the embossed logo on the soles. 

So to cut to the chase...I'm 80% sure that the shoes are genuine.


----------



## summershimmer

Thanks so much for the detailed answer, jcoll1960! 

I was actually the winner of the eBay auction, so I received the shoes a few days ago. The innersole and lining are indeed pink. The seller says that there are "discoloration on the footbeds [and] some light stains on the uppers" - in person, it all looks completely pink. What are the chances that there is such uniform discoloration? Do you think this might make them fake? Thank you so much!


----------



## salearea

summershimmer said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed answer, jcoll1960!
> 
> I was actually the winner of the eBay auction, so I received the shoes a few days ago. The innersole and lining are indeed pink. The seller says that there are "discoloration on the footbeds [and] some light stains on the uppers" - in person, it all looks completely pink. What are the chances that there is such uniform discoloration? Do you think this might make them fake? Thank you so much!



private message sent.


----------



## jcoll1960

summershimmer said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed answer, jcoll1960!
> 
> I was actually the winner of the eBay auction, so I received the shoes a few days ago. The innersole and lining are indeed pink. The seller says that there are "discoloration on the footbeds [and] some light stains on the uppers" - in person, it all looks completely pink. What are the chances that there is such uniform discoloration? Do you think this might make them fake? Thank you so much!



The pink lining does ring alarm bells for me. I've never come across that color lining before but that doesn't mean the shoes are fake. What about the heels summershimmer, are they genuine stacked leather or imitations made from a synthetic material but designed to look like the real thing?


----------



## salearea

jcoll1960 said:


> The pink lining does ring alarm bells for me. I've never come across that color lining before but that doesn't mean the shoes are fake. What about the heels summershimmer, are they genuine stacked leather or imitations made from a synthetic material but designed to look like the real thing?



This is my item so it is not appropriate for me to comment about the authenticity of it. However, it should be noted that I have sent the buyer a private eBay message.


----------



## summershimmer

jcoll1960 said:


> The pink lining does ring alarm bells for me. I've never come across that color lining before but that doesn't mean the shoes are fake. What about the heels summershimmer, are they genuine stacked leather or imitations made from a synthetic material but designed to look like the real thing?



How can I tell if they are genuine stacked leather? Are the heels supposed to be made of actual leather? I feel like they are more wooden or plastic...but I could be wrong. Do you have more detailed instructions for how I can check this?

Re: salearea, got your private message thank you! I'm not unhappy with the item at all, just wanted to check its authenticity.


----------



## salearea

lauren13 said:


> Could you authenticate these two purses? Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Item Name:
> $650. authentic FERRAGAMO Italy PURSE Black LEATHER Couture SHOULDER BAG
> Listing number: 200799529770
> Seller name or ID: evogue
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/20079952977...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1205




This patent leather bag is not possible to authenticate without close up pictures of the hardware, lining and the interior serial tag. If you are the winning bidder I would request close up photos (especially of  the hardware).


----------



## jburgh

poppopadoolde said:


> sorry! i realised i typed the Item Name incorrectly.
> 
> Here are the correct details:
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Stunning Signature Heels in Cream Sz 7.5
> Listing number: 350585705171
> Seller name or ID: bonafidecouture
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/35058570...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_918wt_882
> 
> thank you



In my opinion, these are fake.


----------



## jburgh

summershimmer said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this pair of Ferragamo shoes? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ITALY WOMENS 6 AA KHAKI BEIGE PATENT LEATHER PUMPS SHOES
> Listing number: 370634539678
> Seller name or ID: salearea
> Working Link: http://tinyurl.com/8gc2gc7



I too have not seen a pink inner lining.  However, this does not mean there was never a pink lined shoe.  Other than this, everything else looks good, so I would say it is authentic.

BTW - here is an awesome explanation of how a stacked leather heel is made: http://ruthiedavis.blogspot.com/2011/04/ever-wonder-how-stacked-leather-heel-is.html


----------



## jcoll1960

summershimmer said:


> How can I tell if they are genuine stacked leather? Are the heels supposed to be made of actual leather? I feel like they are more wooden or plastic...but I could be wrong. Do you have more detailed instructions for how I can check this?
> 
> Re: salearea, got your private message thank you! I'm not unhappy with the item at all, just wanted to check its authenticity.


 
Yes, the heels of these shoes should be made of actual leather. Check out post #668 in this thread by jburgh, there's a really great link which explains how stacked leather heels are made.


----------



## jcoll1960

summershimmer said:


> How can I tell if they are genuine stacked leather? Are the heels supposed to be made of actual leather? I feel like they are more wooden or plastic...but I could be wrong. Do you have more detailed instructions for how I can check this?



Sorry summershimmer, I didn't really answer your question. That's because I'm finding it difficult to explain exactly how to tell the difference. Once you know what genuine stacked leather heels look like, it's easy to tell the difference. You really need to see 2 pairs (genuine and fake) side by side, then it's obvious. You mention that your heels feel more like wood or plastic. Well...people often mistake stacked leather heels for wood - I did before my Ferragamo obsession started. 

So...first point...if they seem more like wood than plastic, then they're probably genuine heels. But it's not an exact science I know! 

Second point...if you want to know for sure, I'd advise you to take the shoes to an expert (a reputable shoe repairer) or to a Ferragamo boutique, if you're lucky enough to live near a big city. They'll confirm whether the heels are genuine. 

And, third point, if that's not possible, you did get the shoes for a bargain basement price, so just enjoy wearing them!


----------



## summershimmer

Wow, thank you so much for the helpful responses! I also got a note from salearea with an explanation about the pink lining:



> The shoes you purchased are authentic Ferragamos from the late 90's. The pink footbed was one of the many colors they produced from the 90's through the early 2000's. The "sport" line included even more variations of colors.



Authenticity aside (and it does seem like they are authentic), I am really happy with the shoes. What a great find online!


----------



## rachelmalta

Item name: not known
Listing number: 150851961136
Seller name:lirva9401
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...ename=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hi! Ferragamo newbie here  I wonder if, so late in the day, and from these few pictures, it's possible for you to give me an opinion on this bag?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## jcoll1960

rachelmalta said:


> Item name: not known
> Listing number: 150851961136
> Seller name:lirva9401
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...ename=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hi! Ferragamo newbie here  I wonder if, so late in the day, and from these few pictures, it's possible for you to give me an opinion on this bag?
> 
> Thanks for any help!



Hi there, Someone else is going to have to authenticate this one. I'm just not familiar enough with vintage Ferragamo bags - sorry!


----------



## rachelmalta

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi there, Someone else is going to have to authenticate this one. I'm just not familiar enough with vintage Ferragamo bags - sorry!


 
Hi! Thanks for taking the time to look at it though! Will bump in a couple of days, maybe *someone else *will chime in.


----------



## poppopadoolde

jburgh said:


> In my opinion, these are fake.



thanks for taking your time to check them out 

much appreciated !


----------



## viviennealm

Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Handbag with Strap in Gold Hardware
Listing number: 190717256084
Seller name or ID: hayashi999 
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/19071725...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_7942wt_1156 
Comments: pls help me to check whenever this vintage bag is authentic? thanks


----------



## viviennealm

Item Name:Salvatore Ferragamo Navy VARA Bow Gold Clutch Large Purse Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 261084908965
Seller name or ID: shopaholic_000
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26108490...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648#ht_5949wt_1219
Comments: pls help me to check whenever this vintage bag is authentic? thanks


----------



## jcoll1960

viviennealm said:


> Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Handbag with Strap in Gold Hardware
> Listing number: 190717256084
> Seller name or ID: hayashi999
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/19071725...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_7942wt_1156
> Comments: pls help me to check whenever this vintage bag is authentic? thanks



Hi there, I'd be interested to hear what others have to say about this bag but there are a few red flags for me. Firstly, the engraved 'Ferragamo' on the clasp doesn't look right - the 'e' appears to be merged into the first 'r'. This is typical of fakes because they do not have the precision equipment or the quality control of genuine Ferragamos. However, the pictures aren't clear enough to tell for sure. Secondly, the gold-tone hardware to which the handle attaches, is set crookedly at the top of the bag. And thirdly, the biggest problem for me is that there is no picture of the tag and serial number to allow proper authentication. I have actually asked this seller a couple of times to provide this but they have refused to acknowledge my request. This, more than any other thing, raises alarm bells for me. Hope this helps!


----------



## jcoll1960

viviennealm said:


> Item Name:Salvatore Ferragamo Navy VARA Bow Gold Clutch Large Purse Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 261084908965
> Seller name or ID: shopaholic_000
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/26108490...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648#ht_5949wt_1219
> Comments: pls help me to check whenever this vintage bag is authentic? thanks



I have my doubts about this one too. Anyone else?


----------



## jcoll1960

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi there, I'd be interested to hear what others have to say about this bag but there are a few red flags for me. Firstly, the engraved 'Ferragamo' on the clasp doesn't look right - the 'e' appears to be merged into the first 'r'. This is typical of fakes because they do not have the precision equipment or the quality control of genuine Ferragamos. However, the pictures aren't clear enough to tell for sure. Secondly, the gold-tone hardware to which the handle attaches, is set crookedly at the top of the bag. And thirdly, the biggest problem for me is that there is no picture of the tag and serial number to allow proper authentication. I have actually asked this seller a couple of times to provide this but they have refused to acknowledge my request. This, more than any other thing, raises alarm bells for me. Hope this helps!



I have to mention, in fairness to the seller, that she has responded to my enquiry and confirmed that the bag does have a tag and serial number. This nullifies my third point above. 

I'm now going to sit on the fence for this one and hope that someone else can lend their expertise....


----------



## senocs

Dear authenticators, please kindly assist to verify the authenticity of this Ferragamo case which is on a private sale basis. thanks!

Item Name: Ferragamo Gancini iPad Case Nero
Listing Number: n/a (private sale)
Seller Name or ID: n/a (private sale)

Working Links:
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4563.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4564.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4565.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4566.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4567.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4568.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4569.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4571.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4572.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4573.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4574.JPG


----------



## Sara_Gray

Item: Red Handbag
Purchased: Consignment Shop a few years ago
Seller: Friend of mine to help pay medical bills
Photographer: Me 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## senocs

senocs said:


> Dear authenticators, please kindly assist to verify the authenticity of this Ferragamo case which is on a private sale basis. thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Gancini iPad Case Nero
> Listing Number: n/a (private sale)
> Seller Name or ID: n/a (private sale)
> 
> Working Links:
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4563.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4564.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4565.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4566.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4567.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4568.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4569.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4571.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4572.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4573.JPG
> http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4574.JPG



*Re-post in order to add information about the pictures so as to facilitate the authentication :*

Dear authenticators, please kindly assist to verify the authenticity of this Ferragamo case which is on a private sale basis. thanks!

Item Name: Ferragamo Gancini iPad Case Nero
Listing Number: n/a (private sale)
Seller Name or ID: n/a (private sale)

Working Links:
Outer box and close-up
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4563.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4564.JPG

Front flap of case
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4565.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4566.JPG

Close-up of gancini leather
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4567.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4568.JPG

Inside heat stamp on side leather trim
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4569.JPG

Product tags and care booklet
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4571.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4572.JPG
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4573.JPG

Close up of store tags
http://www.datazap.net/sites/587/lv/IMG_4574.JPG


----------



## cheekypixy77

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Cognac Leather Handbag and Purse
Listing number: 130759020089
Seller name or ID: mygenny
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayIS...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123#ht_1678wt_1397
Comments: Pls authenticators, can you check if this is the real deal? Many thanks.


----------



## cxc118

Item Name: Black Shoulder Handbag/Clutch - unsure of name or style
Listing number: Own - purchased from Goodwill yesterday
Comments: Please help me authenticate and identify (style/year, anything!) this handbag.  It has two identical sides to the handbag, both with magnetic closure.  There is silver hardware on top and an interior zippered pocket and signature lining.  Thank you for any help anyone can provide!


----------



## cxc118

One more picture that is a close up of the lining.


----------



## Tuuli35

Please authenticate:
Item Name: VINTAGE SALVATORE FERRAGAMO RED LEATHER SHOULDER PURSE HANDBAG PURSE
Listing number:170899782747
Seller name or ID: i-fetishes
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17089978274...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_14858wt_1397
Comments: bought it but there are some red flags for me, would like to hear your opinion please. 
Thank you!


----------



## rrubyrubyy

Item Name: FERRAGAMO SHOES SIZE 6.5 PRE-OWNED , WHITE
Listing number: 130757386274
Seller name or ID: sinabani
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13075738627...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1078
Comments: Could anyone tell me if this is authentic? Thanks


----------



## jcoll1960

rrubyrubyy said:


> Item Name: FERRAGAMO SHOES SIZE 6.5 PRE-OWNED , WHITE
> Listing number: 130757386274
> Seller name or ID: sinabani
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13075738627...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1078
> Comments: Could anyone tell me if this is authentic? Thanks



Hi there, the pictures aren't great but yes, shoes are authentic - no doubt in my mind.


----------



## jcoll1960

cxc118 said:


> Item Name: Black Shoulder Handbag/Clutch - unsure of name or style
> Listing number: Own - purchased from Goodwill yesterday
> Comments: Please help me authenticate and identify (style/year, anything!) this handbag.  It has two identical sides to the handbag, both with magnetic closure.  There is silver hardware on top and an interior zippered pocket and signature lining.  Thank you for any help anyone can provide!



Sorry but I have serious doubts about the authenticity of this bag. Biggest red flag is the engraved 'Salvatore Ferragamo' shown in the 5th pic. The engraving is inconsistent and way too shallow in places. The stitching of the handle shown in the 3rd and 4th pics, and the handle itself is nowhere near the quality I'd expect of a genuine Ferragamo. One side of the bag is buckled out of shape along the top (2nd pic). And the stitching at the top of the inside zip doesn't look good. It looks like an 80's knock-off to me, sorry again!


----------



## TBongo

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Ladys Wallet
Listing number: 160874215236
Seller name or ID: minda.91

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160874215236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 

Comments: Hello there, i won the bid for this wallet but could you verify for me if this wallet is authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## cxc118

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry but I have serious doubts about the authenticity of this bag. Biggest red flag is the engraved 'Salvatore Ferragamo' shown in the 5th pic. The engraving is inconsistent and way too shallow in places. The stitching of the handle shown in the 3rd and 4th pics, and the handle itself is nowhere near the quality I'd expect of a genuine Ferragamo. One side of the bag is buckled out of shape along the top (2nd pic). And the stitching at the top of the inside zip doesn't look good. It looks like an 80's knock-off to me, sorry again!



Thank you so much for your time and help, jcoll1960!  I appreciate your evaluation.

I would also like a second opinion if possible from someone on the forums who has experience with vintage Ferragamo's - such as pazza4sacamain.  Thanks again!


----------



## cxc118

cxc118 said:


> Item Name: Black Shoulder Handbag/Clutch - unsure of name or style
> Listing number: Own - purchased from Goodwill yesterday
> Comments: Please help me authenticate and identify (style/year, anything!) this handbag.  It has two identical sides to the handbag, both with magnetic closure.  There is silver hardware on top and an interior zippered pocket and signature lining.  Thank you for any help anyone can provide!



Update: I took this purse in to the Ferragamo store at my mall and they were able to authenticate it for me.  Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## pancakeaddict

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Authentic Shoulder Tote Shopping Shoppers Bag Purse Leather
Listing number:110946386201
Seller name or ID: mikutohide 

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments: Hi, I've already bought this but would like to know if it's authentic. Thanks so much!


----------



## jcoll1960

cxc118 said:


> Update: I took this purse in to the Ferragamo store at my mall and they were able to authenticate it for me.  Thanks for everyone's help!



That's great cxc118! There's no substitute for a Ferragamo store verification if you're lucky enough to live in a big city. Trying to authenticate items from photographs is difficult and (clearly) not an exact science!


----------



## cat315

*Item Name:* Women's SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Let 115 Pumps High Heels Olive Green 0413820
*Listing number:* 251084308212
*Seller name or ID:* saveonauthentics
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/25108430821...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
*Comments:* Thank you in advance. I greatly appreciate the help in authenticating these heels.


----------



## jcoll1960

cat315 said:


> *Item Name:* Women's SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Let 115 Pumps High Heels Olive Green 0413820
> *Listing number:* 251084308212
> *Seller name or ID:* saveonauthentics
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/25108430821...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> *Comments:* Thank you in advance. I greatly appreciate the help in authenticating these heels.



Hi cat315, These shoes unfortunately can't be authenticated. Because it's a multiple listing ie. the seller is offering them in a number of sizes, the pictures may not be of the actual pair you choose to buy.  You'd have to contact the seller and ask her/him to provide a set of  pictures of the exact pair you're interested in buying ie. in your size. And  then post the picture here for authentication. However, if it turns out that the pictured shoes do happen to be the ones in your size, they do look ok to me. The serial number on the box matches the one on the inside lining, so that's as it should be. The only worry for me is that the size on the box has been crossed out and re-marked as 9.5 - that's a little unusual.


----------



## cat315

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi cat315, These shoes unfortunately can't be authenticated. Because it's a multiple listing ie. the seller is offering them in a number of sizes, the pictures may not be of the actual pair you choose to buy.  You'd have to contact the seller and ask her/him to provide a set of  pictures of the exact pair you're interested in buying ie. in your size. And  then post the picture here for authentication. However, if it turns out that the pictured shoes do happen to be the ones in your size, they do look ok to me. The serial number on the box matches the one on the inside lining, so that's as it should be. The only worry for me is that the size on the box has been crossed out and re-marked as 9.5 - that's a little unusual.



Thank you so much for your response jcoll1960. I bought a pair in a size 9, so I will take pictures of them for you and post them soon. I checked the serial number inside the shoe, and it matches the box. Hopefully that is a good sign! If it turns out to be a fake, the seller accepts returns, but I hope it doesn't come to that. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## BritAbroad

Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Brown Crocodile Gold Lock Handle Satchel Tote Handbag
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Item number: 200819570435
eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200819570435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I'd really appreciate help in authenticating this purse please. I know it's not crocodile, it appears to be alligator but I'm not positive if its genuine or not, I'm ashamed to say I don't know how to tell, it's not obviously fake to me.
I do not know if this is authentic and would really appreciate greatly an opinion.

Thank you!


----------



## jcoll1960

BritAbroad said:


> Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Brown Crocodile Gold Lock Handle Satchel Tote Handbag
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item number: 200819570435
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200819570435?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I'd really appreciate help in authenticating this purse please. I know it's not crocodile, it appears to be alligator but I'm not positive if its genuine or not, I'm ashamed to say I don't know how to tell, it's not obviously fake to me.
> I do not know if this is authentic and would really appreciate greatly an opinion.
> 
> Thank you!



Hi BritAbroad, I'm better with shoes than with bags so this is an opinion only, but this bag is so so beautiful, looks structurally perfect and I can't find any red flags. I wish it was mine! It'd be great if someone else with more experience could authenticate it for you but there doesn't seem to be much action in this thread anymore. I do my best to help out but I'm not an official authenticator, just a Ferragamo lover.


----------



## BritAbroad

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi BritAbroad, I'm better with shoes than with bags so this is an opinion only, but this bag is so so beautiful, looks structurally perfect and I can't find any red flags. I wish it was mine! It'd be great if someone else with more experience could authenticate it for you but there doesn't seem to be much action in this thread anymore. I do my best to help out but I'm not an official authenticator, just a Ferragamo lover.



Thank you jcoll!
I also had a black alligator Ferragamo bag arrive today, from another eBay seller, in same style # and identical in every nuance when comparing them side by side. The measurements, stitching and hardware are an exact match, I hope they are authentic, but I'm ready to hear if they aren't 
They both appear to be authentic alligator, I did a water test on the skins and both smell swampy after 5 mins, not leathery, and both have umbilical scars.
The black one appears to have never been used and has the shoulder strap attachment that the brown one is sadly missing.
The seller of the brown one described it as having a strong odor when opening but I have a great sense of smell and all I smell is leather inside, thankfully nothing offensive at all. 
I know it's quiet here, thank you for writing me, jcoll, I appreciate it


----------



## jcoll1960

BritAbroad said:


> Thank you jcoll!
> I also had a black alligator Ferragamo bag arrive today, from another eBay seller, in same style # and identical in every nuance when comparing them side by side. The measurements, stitching and hardware are an exact match, I hope they are authentic, but I'm ready to hear if they aren't
> They both appear to be authentic alligator, I did a water test on the skins and both smell swampy after 5 mins, not leathery, and both have umbilical scars.
> The black one appears to have never been used and has the shoulder strap attachment that the brown one is sadly missing.
> The seller of the brown one described it as having a strong odor when opening but I have a great sense of smell and all I smell is leather inside, thankfully nothing offensive at all.
> I know it's quiet here, thank you for writing me, jcoll, I appreciate it



It's a pleasure BritAbroad! Well the signs are all good - lucky you to have both black and brown! I'd be very surprised if counterfeit bags were made of genuine alligator - can't see that happening. Anyway, I hope you do get them authenticated in the affirmative! Nice to chat!


----------



## BritAbroad

jcoll1960 said:


> It's a pleasure BritAbroad! Well the signs are all good - lucky you to have both black and brown! I'd be very surprised if counterfeit bags were made of genuine alligator - can't see that happening. Anyway, I hope you do get them authenticated in the affirmative! Nice to chat!



Likewise jcoll! We do have Ferragamo a few blocks away from me but they only carry shoes, no bags. I called but they don't seem to know too much about bags.
It might be dangerous to head in there and hit the slippery slope of Ferragamo shoes...I recently got into Hermes GMs and I'm happily hooked, a new shoe vice might sink me :shame:

Take care!


----------



## pluckster

Item Name: Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Designer Shoes
Listing number:110957845268
Seller name or ID: gabkelly1
eBay Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110957845268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Hi lovely ladies, I have won the bid for these shoes, could you please verify if it is authentic? Thank you in advance


----------



## jcoll1960

pluckster said:
			
		

> Item Name: Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Designer Shoes
> Listing number:110957845268
> Seller name or ID: gabkelly1
> eBay Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110957845268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> Comments: Hi lovely ladies, I have won the bid for these shoes, could you please verify if it is authentic? Thank you in advance



Hi there, The shoes look good - I'm 99.9% sure they're authentic - nice buy!


----------



## steph.meyer

Hi 
I need help authenticating this shoes.

Item Name: leather 25383 auth SALVATORE FERRAGAMO black leather Ballerinas Flats Shoes 7B
Listing number: 400322641697
Seller name or ID: luxury-zurich
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/40032264...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4574wt_912

Thank you!


----------



## jcoll1960

steph.meyer said:
			
		

> Hi
> I need help authenticating this shoes.
> 
> Item Name: leather 25383 auth SALVATORE FERRAGAMO black leather Ballerinas Flats Shoes 7B
> Listing number: 400322641697
> Seller name or ID: luxury-zurich
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/400322641697?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_4574wt_912
> 
> Thank you!



Hi Steph, I have serious doubts about this pair. The biggest red flag for me is the logo printed on the innersole. The lettering of "FERRAGAMO" should be in gold block letters rather than the outline of each letter in gold. Every pair of shoes I've come across with this outline lettering has turned put to be fake. There are other red flags as well but the logo is a dead giveaway in my experience. I'm also very suspicious of any seller who won't back their product with a good refund policy. Hope this helps!


----------



## steph.meyer

Hii thanks a lot for ur help.
I shouldnt really trust a seller based on their feedback should i?


----------



## pluckster

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi there, The shoes look good - I'm 99.9% sure they're authentic - nice buy!



Thanks for your help Jcoll.


----------



## katev

Item: Microfiber/Twill Bag with Brushed Silver Hardware and Black Leather Strap 
Italy, AU-21 691
Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3.75

Comments: I am not at all familar with Ferragamo bags but I found this at the thrift store and it was cute and seemed well-made, please share your opinion about authenticity. 

If it is genuine, do you know anything about the bag, when it was made, is it vintage? Let me know if you need more pictures and thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jcoll1960

katev said:


> Item: Microfiber/Twill Bag with Brushed Silver Hardware and Black Leather Strap
> Italy, AU-21 691
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3.75
> 
> Comments: I am not at all familar with Ferragamo bags but I found this at the thrift store and it was cute and seemed well-made, please share your opinion about authenticity.
> 
> If it is genuine, do you know anything about the bag, when it was made, is it vintage? Let me know if you need more pictures and thanks so much for your help!



Hi Kate, Sorry but I can't help you with this one. I hope someone else comes along who can authenticate it for you!


----------



## katev

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi Kate, Sorry but I can't help you with this one. I hope someone else comes along who can authenticate it for you!


 
Thank you! Do you see any red flags, or are you just unfamilar with this style of bag? Thanks again!


----------



## chowlover2

I think it's authentic. I am more familiar with the shoes, but the hardware looks like it has some heft to it, the hardware on the front being spot on. I think you got a great deal.


----------



## katev

katev said:


> Item: Microfiber/Twill Bag with Brushed Silver Hardware and Black Leather Strap
> Italy, AU-21 691
> Seller: Savers Thrift Store $3.75
> 
> Comments: I am not at all familar with Ferragamo bags but I found this at the thrift store and it was cute and seemed well-made, please share your opinion about authenticity.
> 
> If it is genuine, do you know anything about the bag, when it was made, is it vintage? Let me know if you need more pictures and thanks so much for your help!


 


chowlover2 said:


> I think it's authentic. I am more familiar with the shoes, but the hardware looks like it has some heft to it, the hardware on the front being spot on. I think you got a great deal.


 
Thanks and you are correct! pazza4sacamain was able to authenticate it and sent some information about my SF find: 

"It is a bag from the "gancini" collection. Gancini meaning "little hook" in Italian, refers to the intertwined "hooks" that attach to the shoulder strap. Mid to late 90's. The style was quite popular back then - and still is today." 

It does have unusual intertwined rings to connect the strap to the bag. It was marked $4.99 but it was 25% off day so I got it even cheaper. I am sure that they didn't recognize the name when they priced it.


----------



## Arizabif

Hi, I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on these shoes.  They were picked up at a thrift store, but are just too tight, so I was wanting to sell them if they are legit!  Thanks!



















Thanks so much!


----------



## jcoll1960

Arizabif said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on these shoes. They were picked up at a thrift store, but are just too tight, so I was wanting to sell them if they are legit! Thanks!
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Hi Arizabif, 

I've never seen this style before but they're obviously vintage so that's why. Based on what I can see in the pics, they look authentic. It'd be good to have a photo of the soles, just to be on the safe side, but still, I'm 99.9% confident that they're the real deal. Good luck with selling them!


----------



## jcoll1960

steph.meyer said:


> Hii thanks a lot for ur help.
> I shouldnt really trust a seller based on their feedback should i?


 
No worries Steph! Feedback's obviously important for lots of reasons but you're right,  it doesn't guarantee authenticity. And I'm not actually 'pointing the finger' at the seller (or sellers in general) - they'd more than likely never _knowingly_ sell a fake. Sometimes though, sellers aren't experts in _all_  the brands they deal in, and I imagine a few items may slip through the net. In this case, I'm not _100%_ sure that the shoes are fake, but based on my experience, I definitely have doubts.


----------



## Arizabif

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi Arizabif,
> 
> I've never seen this style before but they're obviously vintage so that's why. Based on what I can see in the pics, they look authentic. It'd be good to have a photo of the soles, just to be on the safe side, but still, I'm 99.9% confident that they're the real deal. Good luck with selling them!


 
Thank you!  I really love these shoes, and for vintage, they aren't all that worn.  Maybe I will talk with a cobbler to see what he says about stretching them before I give up.

These are the soles.


----------



## jcoll1960

Arizabif said:


> Thank you!  I really love these shoes, and for vintage, they aren't all that worn.  Maybe I will talk with a cobbler to see what he says about stretching them before I give up.
> 
> These are the soles.



Yes, they definitely look authentic to me. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## 7ch5

I'm hoping that you can help me authenticate this pair of shoes. 

*Item Name:* Ferragamo Vara Pump (I think!)
*Listing number:* 400326710702
*Seller name or ID:* pcd1939 
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!


----------



## jcoll1960

7ch5 said:


> I'm hoping that you can help me authenticate this pair of shoes.
> 
> *Item Name:* Ferragamo Vara Pump (I think!)
> *Listing number:* 400326710702
> *Seller name or ID:* pcd1939
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!



Hi 7ch5, These shoes do look authentic to me. There is one tiny little anomaly though - the gold-tone buckles are normally the other way around ie. with the 'F' closest to the foot opening. However, this is not the first pair of authentic Ferragamos I've seen with this mistake. Although not the norm, a few pairs do seem to slip through quality control with the buckles reversed. One other thing - I've actually bought Ferragamos from this ebay seller and found her to be very deserving of her top-rated seller status!


----------



## 7ch5

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi 7ch5, These shoes do look authentic to me. There is one tiny little anomaly though - the gold-tone buckles are normally the other way around ie. with the 'F' closest to the foot opening. However, this is not the first pair of authentic Ferragamos I've seen with this mistake. Although not the norm, a few pairs do seem to slip through quality control with the buckles reversed. One other thing - I've actually bought Ferragamos from this ebay seller and found her to be very deserving of her top-rated seller status!



Thanks so much, jcoll1960! This will be my first pair of Ferragamos, and I had no idea about the buckles - thanks for pointing that out. That's actually really interesting though, and I'll definitely look out for that on any future purchases! I think I've developed a little bit of a Ferragamo shoe fetish.. so I may be posting again sooner rather than later  

Thanks again!


----------



## theorist

Hi there, can someone please help authenticate these boots:

Item Name: Mocha Brown Ferragamo tall boots
Listing number: 92133307
Seller name or ID: TanakaVintage
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/92133307/mocha-brown-ferragamo-tall-boots-size-5
Comments: Since the item is vintage, what would be the best method to revive and clean the boots (if they're authentic Ferragamo)?


----------



## jcoll1960

theorist said:


> Hi there, can someone please help authenticate these boots:
> 
> Item Name: Mocha Brown Ferragamo tall boots
> Listing number: 92133307
> Seller name or ID: TanakaVintage
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/92133307/mocha-brown-ferragamo-tall-boots-size-5
> Comments: Since the item is vintage, what would be the best method to revive and clean the boots (if they're authentic Ferragamo)?



OMG these boots are gorgeous and definitely authentic! Personally, I love this aged and yet polished look to the boots - the patina of the leather is beautiful in my opinion. I'm not sure if you'd be able to get the marks out of the leather. I'd say to take them to a reputable shoe repairer and take advice from them. I do use an excellent product on my Ferragamos (patent and calf leather) though. It's called shu-glo and is made by waproo but I'm in Australia and I'm not sure if the product is sold overseas. It contains silicone and it's a leather cleaner, conditioner and waterproofer and I can highly recommend it.


----------



## overload

Hi can you help me with this? Tia

Item Name: NEW $425 SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Gray All Leather Ballet Flats w Grosgrain Bow 7 M
Listing number: n/a (i can't find it)
Seller name or ID: especially4ubymarsha
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221137792777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## overload

Another one. Thanks.

Item Name: FERRAGAMO 7b
Listing number: n/a (i can't find it)
Seller name or ID: blingbling711
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...h6wjxwXpFU8G1lUiGJdhrcQ=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## overload

And another one. Sorry for flooding. I wish I found this thread few days ago.

SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BROWN SUEDE FLATS 7 B
Listing number: n/a (i can't find it)
Seller name or ID: usmart0628
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221138488069?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jcoll1960

overload said:


> Hi can you help me with this? Tia
> 
> Item Name: NEW $425 SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Gray All Leather Ballet Flats w Grosgrain Bow 7 M
> Listing number: n/a (i can't find it)
> Seller name or ID: especially4ubymarsha
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221137792777?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Hi Tia, 

I've just had a good look at this listing and I'm really sorry but there are a number of red flags with this pair. The biggest problem for me is with the logo  printed on the innersole. The lettering of "FERRAGAMO" should be in block  letters rather than the outline of each letter (and it's usually a gold outline,  although perhaps silver was used at some stage, along with the different coloured innersoles). But every pair of shoes I've  come across with this outline lettering has turned out to be fake. The other red flags are the innersole lining which doesn't look like genuine leather to me (the texture is too rough), the soles also look synthetic, as does the heel. I've also had a look at the seller's other Ferragamos, both current and recently sold, and whilst there are a couple of pairs that look genuine (all used pairs), there's a few definite fakes. The seller may not be aware that they're fakes, but they're still fakes I'm afraid. Sorry to disappoint!


----------



## jcoll1960

overload said:


> Another one. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO 7b
> Listing number: n/a (i can't find it)
> Seller name or ID: blingbling711
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...h6wjxwXpFU8G1lUiGJdhrcQ=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



OK, this pair are definitely authentic! No doubt in my mind - phew!


----------



## jcoll1960

overload said:


> And another one. Sorry for flooding. I wish I found this thread few days ago.
> 
> SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BROWN SUEDE FLATS 7 B
> Listing number: n/a (i can't find it)
> Seller name or ID: usmart0628
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221138488069?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



This pair I'm just not sure. They look good, there's nothing obvious, no  actual red flags, but I'm still not 100% convinced they're geniune. I'm always suspicious when a seller puts a 'too good to be true' buy-it-now price on a pair of shoes that would cost USD$425 new. That doesn't mean they're fake, I guess it just means that I'm sceptical. This style of shoe (it's called Varina) is the style that is the most often faked. And the fakes are actually really hard to identify from photos. You need to hold them in your hand to really tell the difference. I actually won't buy Varinas from ebay sellers because in my experience, the majority are not genuine. Another thing (and I'm sorry to be negative here) I checked the seller's current and completed items and there's at least one other pair that are definitely fake (check the feedback dated Aug-6-12 and click on the 'View item' link if you want to see them). However....that said, if these shoes do turn out to be genuine, and I'd give them a 50-50 chance, then you've got the bargain of the century! Sorry I can't be more definitive but you might want to give the seller the benefit of the doubt on this pair.


----------



## jcoll1960

jcoll1960 said:


> This pair I'm just not sure. They look good, there's nothing obvious, no  actual red flags, but I'm still not 100% convinced they're geniune. I'm always suspicious when a seller puts a 'too good to be true' buy-it-now price on a pair of shoes that would cost USD$425 new. That doesn't mean they're fake, I guess it just means that I'm sceptical. This style of shoe (it's called Varina) is the style that is the most often faked. And the fakes are actually really hard to identify from photos. You need to hold them in your hand to really tell the difference. I actually won't buy Varinas from ebay sellers because in my experience, the majority are not genuine. Another thing (and I'm sorry to be negative here) I checked the seller's current and completed items and there's at least one other pair that are definitely fake (check the feedback dated Aug-6-12 and click on the 'View item' link if you want to see them). However....that said, if these shoes do turn out to be genuine, and I'd give them a 50-50 chance, then you've got the bargain of the century! Sorry I can't be more definitive but you might want to give the seller the benefit of the doubt on this pair.



PS. Perhaps I was wrong to be sceptical about this seller putting an unbelievably low price on the brown suede Varinas. I just had a look at another pair (item number 320999768687). They're definitely genuine and sold for $30 buy-it-now. So you never know Tia, you just might be very lucky with this pair!


----------



## overload

That's great. Thanks so much for helping. I'll probably post more pictures once I've got them in my hands. Check pm! 



jcoll1960 said:


> This pair I'm just not sure. They look good, there's nothing obvious, no  actual red flags, but I'm still not 100% convinced they're geniune. I'm always suspicious when a seller puts a 'too good to be true' buy-it-now price on a pair of shoes that would cost USD$425 new. That doesn't mean they're fake, I guess it just means that I'm sceptical. This style of shoe (it's called Varina) is the style that is the most often faked. And the fakes are actually really hard to identify from photos. You need to hold them in your hand to really tell the difference. I actually won't buy Varinas from ebay sellers because in my experience, the majority are not genuine. Another thing (and I'm sorry to be negative here) I checked the seller's current and completed items and there's at least one other pair that are definitely fake (check the feedback dated Aug-6-12 and click on the 'View item' link if you want to see them). However....that said, if these shoes do turn out to be genuine, and I'd give them a 50-50 chance, then you've got the bargain of the century! Sorry I can't be more definitive but you might want to give the seller the benefit of the doubt on this pair.


----------



## Tuuli35

Item Name: FERRAGAMO shoes 
Seller name or ID: private sale
Hello ladies, could you please give me your opinion about these shoes. Thank you!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Logo Ballet Flat 5.5 White Black Bow Patent Leath$425
Listing number: 251164349378
Seller name or ID: knightlxz_poly
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25116434...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201

Thanks!!


----------



## jcoll1960

Tuuli35 said:


> Item Name: FERRAGAMO shoes
> Seller name or ID: private sale
> Hello ladies, could you please give me your opinion about these shoes. Thank you!



These look suspect to me. The innersole lining doesn't look like leather. I've had a pair of Ferragamos (bought off ebay) with innersoles that looked exactly like these - with a plastic sort of look to them. They did indeed turn out to be fake when they arrived from the seller. So I'm 99% sure (based on the first pic) that this pair are not genuine.


----------



## Tuuli35

jcoll1960 said:


> These look suspect to me. The innersole lining doesn't look like leather. I've had a pair of Ferragamos (bought off ebay) with innersoles that looked exactly like these - with a plastic sort of look to them. They did indeed turn out to be fake when they arrived from the seller. So I'm 99% sure (based on the first pic) that this pair are not genuine.


Thank you!


----------



## 7ch5

Could you please take a look at these shoes for me? My last ebay purchase for the next few months.. 

*Item Name:* Ferragamo Vara Pump
*Listing number:* 110962059145
*Seller name or ID:* denim_philosophy
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110962059145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2783wt_986

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jcoll1960

7ch5 said:


> Could you please take a look at these shoes for me? My last ebay purchase for the next few months..
> 
> *Item Name:* Ferragamo Vara Pump
> *Listing number:* 110962059145
> *Seller name or ID:* denim_philosophy
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110962059145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2783wt_986
> 
> Thanks a lot!



These all look good to me. There's no pics of the serial numbers unfortunately but no red flags.


----------



## 7ch5

jcoll1960 said:
			
		

> These all look good to me. There's no pics of the serial numbers unfortunately but no red flags.



Thanks a lot - I really appreciate the time you put into helping us authenticate these items!


----------



## makisushi

Please authenticate this for me. I just fell in love with this item but I want to make sure it's real.

Item: AUTHENTIC! FERRAGAMO BOSTON BAG MADE IN ITALY DARK BLUE PVC@01382
Listing Number: 271077459038
Seller Name: japan_monoshare
URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271077459038

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FERRAGAMO-BOSTON-BAG-MADE-ITALY-DARK-BLUE-PVC-01382-/271077459038

thank you experts!


----------



## jcoll1960

makisushi said:


> Please authenticate this for me. I just fell in love with this item but I want to make sure it's real.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC! FERRAGAMO BOSTON BAG MADE IN ITALY DARK BLUE PVC@01382
> Listing Number: 271077459038
> Seller Name: japan_monoshare
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271077459038
> 
> Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FERRAGAMO-BOSTON-BAG-MADE-ITALY-DARK-BLUE-PVC-01382-/271077459038
> 
> thank you experts!



Hi makisushi, 

Sorry but I can't help you with authenticating this bag. I'm pretty good with identifying non-authentic shoes but I'm not an expert with Ferragamo bags so I'm going to defer to someone with more experience. The bag does look lovely - I hope for your sake that it turns out to be authentic!


----------



## catty2004

I recently purchased my very first pair of ferragamo from ebay, however  the shoes are very uncomfortable unlike what many have been saying. Also  the insole of the shoes are not "cushion" like i thought, but hard  surface. Could someone help me authenticate this pair?

Sorry I couldn't put in the format as this is a purchased item, so the ebay link no longer works.


----------



## pandoraweeps

hi. i just bought this ferragamo bag and upon closer inspection, i started having concerns about its authenticity. the leather is quite thin and lightweight and the strap is rather flimsy (with both ends joined in the middle, instead of one long strip of leather). also, there's no fabric lining and instead, the insides are lined with soft thin leather. i'm comparing it with my structured w bag, so i'm not sure if that's a fair comparison. i'm not familiar with this model, so i was wondering if this is vintage?

any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Tote Bag with Shoulder Strap
Listing number: 170917862101
Seller name or ID:  luxury.garage.sale
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...rsM7WuzXB2L5N90o8EGqlbA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:


----------



## abc_kj

Hi everyone,

Could you authenticate these flats for me please? Purchased from eBay and just arrived in the mail.

TIA 

http://imageshack.us/g/209/img0675zr.jpg/


----------



## jcoll1960

catty2004 said:


> I recently purchased my very first pair of ferragamo from ebay, however  the shoes are very uncomfortable unlike what many have been saying. Also  the insole of the shoes are not "cushion" like i thought, but hard  surface. Could someone help me authenticate this pair?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't put in the format as this is a purchased item, so the ebay link no longer works.


  

Hi catty2004, 

I'm sorry, but these don't look authentic to me for the same reason given in post #728. The lettering of "FERRAGAMO"  on the innersole lining should be in block  letters rather than the outline of each letter. Every pair of  shoes I've  come across with this outline lettering has turned out to be  fake. Also, looking at the innersoles themselves (it's hard to tell from the photos whether they're genuine leather?), but there appears to be no extra layer between the innersole and the sole. This style of Ferragamos (Varina) don't have a _particularly_ cushioned innersole but they do have an extra layer which makes them comfortable to wear. Also, the build quality of the genuine article, and the fit, ensures their comfort. Varina is the style of Ferragamo that is the most often faked and the fakes are hard to identify from photos. But all in all, I'd have to say I'm 95% sure they're not authentic.


----------



## jcoll1960

pandoraweeps said:


> hi. i just bought this ferragamo bag and upon closer inspection, i started having concerns about its authenticity. the leather is quite thin and lightweight and the strap is rather flimsy (with both ends joined in the middle, instead of one long strip of leather). also, there's no fabric lining and instead, the insides are lined with soft thin leather. i'm comparing it with my structured w bag, so i'm not sure if that's a fair comparison. i'm not familiar with this model, so i was wondering if this is vintage?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Tote Bag with Shoulder Strap
> Listing number: 170917862101
> Seller name or ID:  luxury.garage.sale
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...rsM7WuzXB2L5N90o8EGqlbA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:



Hi pandoraweeps, 

Someone else is going to have to authenticate this for you - I'm not familiar enough with the bags to give anything but an educated guess. I've seen too many 1980's knock-offs of Ferragamo bags so I'm a bit sceptical. I'd say this bag is vintage (ie. 10 years old or more) but that's as far as I can go - sorry!


----------



## jcoll1960

hermosa_vogue said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Logo Ballet Flat 5.5 White Black Bow Patent Leath$425
> Listing number: 251164349378
> Seller name or ID: knightlxz_poly
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25116434...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1201
> 
> Thanks!!



I have serious doubts about this pair. They don't look like patent leather to me, they look synthetic (and that split at the back of one shoes is not a good sign)!


----------



## pandoraweeps

pandoraweeps said:


> hi. i just bought this ferragamo bag and  upon closer inspection, i started having concerns about its  authenticity. the leather is quite thin and lightweight and the strap is  rather flimsy (with both ends joined in the middle, instead of one long  strip of leather). also, there's no fabric lining and instead, the  insides are lined with soft thin leather. i'm comparing it with my  structured w bag, so i'm not sure if that's a fair comparison. i'm not  familiar with this model, so i was wondering if this is vintage?
> 
> any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Leather Tote Bag with Shoulder Strap
> Listing number: 170917862101
> Seller name or ID:  luxury.garage.sale
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...rsM7WuzXB2L5N90o8EGqlbA=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:





jcoll1960 said:


> Hi pandoraweeps,
> 
> Someone else is going to have to authenticate this for you - I'm not familiar enough with the bags to give anything but an educated guess. I've seen too many 1980's knock-offs of Ferragamo bags so I'm a bit sceptical. I'd say this bag is vintage (ie. 10 years old or more) but that's as far as I can go - sorry!



thank you for your expert opinion. if this is vintage, then perhaps i can rest easy and the not be bothered so much by the inconsistencies with my w bag. anyway, this bag is still quite well-made and i've bought a few things from this ebay seller without any problems. plus, the leather (though i initially found unusually thin) seems to be similar to my vintage versace bag. so perhaps i'll just keep the faith. 

unless, of course, any other resident ferragamo expert has a different opinion?


----------



## jcoll1960

abc_kj said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could you authenticate these flats for me please? Purchased from eBay and just arrived in the mail.
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://imageshack.us/g/209/img0675zr.jpg/



I have my doubts about this pair too I'm afraid. It would help to have a link to the ebay listing though. I do like to check the seller's reputation, other items and feedback to see whether they're selling any other Ferragamos that may be suspect. Can you provide a link?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jcoll1960 said:


> I have serious doubts about this pair. They don't look like patent leather to me, they look synthetic (and that split at the back of one shoes is not a good sign)!



I spoke to the seller about the split at the back and she tried to tell me the photos were old and they are not in perfect condition.  So I asked her to take pics for me of what they currently look like, and only then did she say "oh I just noticed the split at the back" so I said I wouldn't take them.  She relisted them and didn't disclose the split at the back in the actual listing body which seems dishonest to me, given she has admitted there is a fault.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## jcoll1960

hermosa_vogue said:


> I spoke to the seller about the split at the back and she tried to tell me the photos were old and they are not in perfect condition.  So I asked her to take pics for me of what they currently look like, and only then did she say "oh I just noticed the split at the back" so I said I wouldn't take them.  She relisted them and didn't disclose the split at the back in the actual listing body which seems dishonest to me, given she has admitted there is a fault.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback



Hmmm - yes, it really doesn't pay to conceal flaws! I don't understand why some ebay sellers do this. I mean, why would you want a buyer to be disappointed? And with a problem like this, you're more than likely to either get a return, a dispute, negative feedback or a combination of these things! But just the fact that the shoes have split makes it highly likely that they're synthetic and not leather. I'm really glad you didn't go through with the sale - wise move!


----------



## catty2004

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi catty2004,
> 
> I'm sorry, but these don't look authentic to me for the same reason given in post #728. The lettering of "FERRAGAMO"  on the innersole lining should be in block  letters rather than the outline of each letter. Every pair of  shoes I've  come across with this outline lettering has turned out to be  fake. Also, looking at the innersoles themselves (it's hard to tell from the photos whether they're genuine leather?), but there appears to be no extra layer between the innersole and the sole. This style of Ferragamos (Varina) don't have a _particularly_ cushioned innersole but they do have an extra layer which makes them comfortable to wear. Also, the build quality of the genuine article, and the fit, ensures their comfort. Varina is the style of Ferragamo that is the most often faked and the fakes are hard to identify from photos. But all in all, I'd have to say I'm 95% sure they're not authentic.


Thank you so much! I'm contacting the seller asking for full refund! I went to the actual store to compare, the sales associate also told me what i had was a FAKE!!!


----------



## phuongthao

Please share your opinion and help me authenticate this one 

thanks 
regards

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Kelly Bag
Seller name or ID: hans_phôt
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...W93vkhqRoJq7teBlTTZeKcs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## phuongthao

phuongthao said:


> Please share your opinion and help me authenticate this one
> 
> thanks
> regards
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Kelly Bag
> Seller name or ID: hans_phôt
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...W93vkhqRoJq7teBlTTZeKcs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


And this one too. Please help because this is an auction. Many thanks
Item Name: ALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Patent Leather Clutch 
Seller name or ID: designer4less2009
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160907129148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Serial no: P210587 

 Thanks so much.


----------



## Tuuli35

Hello, could you please authenticate these shoes.
1st pair
Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique shoes
Seller name or ID: Salvation Army


















2nd pair
Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo  shoes
Seller name or ID: Salvation Army













Thank you!


----------



## jcoll1960

Tuuli35 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate these shoes.
> 1st pair
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique shoes
> Seller name or ID: Salvation Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd pair
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo  shoes
> Seller name or ID: Salvation Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry for the delay in responding - I'm time-poor at the moment. Both these pairs look authentic to me based on the photographs. They're definitely vintage and no red flags.


----------



## Tuuli35

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding - I'm time-poor at the moment. Both these pairs look authentic to me based on the photographs. They're definitely vintage and no red flags.


Thank you so much!


----------



## bambigazela111

Hello, could you please authenticate this bag

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo bag
serial number:   D 212445
Seller name or ID: 
outdoor_limited 
allegro.pl

http://allegro.pl/salvatore-ferragamo-skorzana-torebka-d21-i2749216961.html


----------



## MarieTheresia

Hey everyone,

could you please help me out with this Ferragamo bag? I am a total newbie and would really appreciate it if you could tell me your opinion on its authenticity! Thanks so much! If the picture quality is not good enough, please let me know and I'll request better ones.


Item Name: Ferragamo Sofia Bag
Listing number: 83264613
Seller name or ID: - 
Working Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...vatore-ferragamo-handtasche/83264613-156-1776
Comments:


----------



## lan171181

Hi can you help to authenticate this bag for me: 

Item Name:Genuine Salvatore Ferragamo Bag
Listing number: 221145194410
Seller name or ID:mammamazie
Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-S...uOEbbYVyg76lUoDMBCIabRI=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: The seller send me one extra picture of inside the bag as below link, I'm quite suspicious about this bag. 
http://s1065.beta.photobucket.com/user/lovelytomtom/media/SF/labelSF.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Please help, thank you so much


----------



## hermosa_vogue

Hoping someone can help me out with these

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Silver Glittering Varina 5 1/2 C LIMITED EDITION AUTHENTIC
Listing number: 140877284063
Seller name or ID: kristabellwang
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140877284063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jcoll1960

phuongthao said:


> And this one too. Please help because this is an auction. Many thanks
> Item Name: ALVATORE FERRAGAMO Black Patent Leather Clutch
> Seller name or ID: designer4less2009
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160907129148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Serial no: P210587
> 
> Thanks so much.



I'm sorry phuongthao but I really can't help with bags - shoes are my speciality. This thread is unfortunately not frequented often by authenticators.  I'm actually not an official authenticator myself, I just help out with the shoe side of things because I do have some experience there.


----------



## jcoll1960

bambigazela111 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo bag
> serial number:   D 212445
> Seller name or ID:
> outdoor_limited
> allegro.pl
> 
> http://allegro.pl/salvatore-ferragamo-skorzana-torebka-d21-i2749216961.html



Please see my response #762 - sorry!


----------



## jcoll1960

MarieTheresia said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> could you please help me out with this Ferragamo bag? I am a total newbie and would really appreciate it if you could tell me your opinion on its authenticity! Thanks so much! If the picture quality is not good enough, please let me know and I'll request better ones.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Sofia Bag
> Listing number: 83264613
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...vatore-ferragamo-handtasche/83264613-156-1776
> Comments:



Please see my response #762. But even if I did have the expertise to authenticate bags, I wouldn't be able to help with this one. The photos aren't nearly clear enough and an authenticator would need close-ups of all hardware, logos, the lining, the tag with serial number, the base of the bag etc. You should read the first post by jburgh where the format and requirements are detailed. There's a PF member -  pazza4sacamain who might be able to help with authentication (provided there's all the required photos) but she hasn't been on here for a month or so.


----------



## jcoll1960

lan171181 said:


> Hi can you help to authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> Item Name:Genuine Salvatore Ferragamo Bag
> Listing number: 221145194410
> Seller name or ID:mammamazie
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-S...uOEbbYVyg76lUoDMBCIabRI=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments: The seller send me one extra picture of inside the bag as below link, I'm quite suspicious about this bag.
> http://s1065.beta.photobucket.com/user/lovelytomtom/media/SF/labelSF.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> 
> Please help, thank you so much



Please see my response #764.


----------



## jcoll1960

hermosa_vogue said:


> Hoping someone can help me out with these
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Silver Glittering Varina 5 1/2 C LIMITED EDITION AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: 140877284063
> Seller name or ID: kristabellwang
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/140877284063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Hi hermosa_vogue! I can't say for sure whether these are authentic but I am suspicious. I don't like that the innersole lining is lifting up in the first pic (left shoe). I don't like that the logo printed on the innersole isn't properly centered and that the lettering appears a little 'thick' and ill-defined. The seller also has at least one suspect completed listing. But the serial number matches the box, the shoes otherwise look ok. So...I'm not prepared to commit either way but personally, if it was me, I wouldn't risk it. Sorry I can't be any more definitive on this pair!


----------



## 7ch5

jcoll1960 said:


> These all look good to me. There's no pics of the serial numbers unfortunately but no red flags.



So my shoes finally came in, and there were a few things I was curious about that I was hoping you could help me out with! After I cleaned the shoes and tried them on, a few pairs seemed substantially less comfortable than the others, but I thought that could probably be attributed to the levels of wear and age of each specific shoe. A few things stuck out, and I was hoping you could help quell my worries about authenticity. 

1. I was reading the discussion about stacked leather you were having in previous posts, and I noticed something like a 'strip' that wraps around the heel on the shoes - could you please take a look and give me an opinion on what you think?  

2. I noticed that the 'Ferragamo' stamp on the metal hardware is slightly different between a few of the shoes - is this just because they were produced during different periods? 

3. One of the stamps on the sole of the shoe is extremely light and barely makes an indent. I just thought that was weird, but it's probably a non-issue, right? 

I've attached some pictures of the serial numbers as well, since they weren't in my initial post. Let me know if any other closeups would help. 

Please take a look and let me know what you think! Thank you in advance


----------



## hermosa_vogue

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi hermosa_vogue! I can't say for sure whether these are authentic but I am suspicious. I don't like that the innersole lining is lifting up in the first pic (left shoe). I don't like that the logo printed on the innersole isn't properly centered and that the lettering appears a little 'thick' and ill-defined. The seller also has at least one suspect completed listing. But the serial number matches the box, the shoes otherwise look ok. So...I'm not prepared to commit either way but personally, if it was me, I wouldn't risk it. Sorry I can't be any more definitive on this pair!



Thanks for your honest feedback!

I think I'm better off waiting for Varinas to go on sale at one of the major retailers instead of rolling the dice on ebay.

Thanks


----------



## nillacobain

*jcoll1960*, it is possible to ID a Ferragamo shoes style with the serial code inside the shoe? TIA


----------



## celine0428

Hi, Can someone pls authenticate this clutch for me? Thank you in advance!

HERE


----------



## jcoll1960

7ch5 said:


> So my shoes finally came in, and there were a few things I was curious about that I was hoping you could help me out with! After I cleaned the shoes and tried them on, a few pairs seemed substantially less comfortable than the others, but I thought that could probably be attributed to the levels of wear and age of each specific shoe. A few things stuck out, and I was hoping you could help quell my worries about authenticity.
> 
> 1. I was reading the discussion about stacked leather you were having in previous posts, and I noticed something like a 'strip' that wraps around the heel on the shoes - could you please take a look and give me an opinion on what you think?
> 
> 2. I noticed that the 'Ferragamo' stamp on the metal hardware is slightly different between a few of the shoes - is this just because they were produced during different periods?
> 
> 3. One of the stamps on the sole of the shoe is extremely light and barely makes an indent. I just thought that was weird, but it's probably a non-issue, right?
> 
> I've attached some pictures of the serial numbers as well, since they weren't in my initial post. Let me know if any other closeups would help.
> 
> Please take a look and let me know what you think! Thank you in advance



Hi 7ch5, 

To answer your questions - here goes: 

1. Both the heels look like genuine stacked leather - no doubt in my mind. 
2. Yes - I've also noticed slight differences in the engraving of some buckles. Can't say for sure why this occurs but the buckles have been manufactured from 1978 right up to today so I guess over the years, different machines may have been used at different times, older machines replaced etc. I don't think the very slight differences in your 2 pairs of shoes are anything to worry about. I stand by my original assessment that both pairs are genuine. 
3. In essence, the same as 2. except talking about the embossing of the leather soles rather than the engraving of the buckles. 
4. serial numbers look good. I can't decode the first part, but the 338 refers to the Vara/Lillaz style and the font/format is correct. 

So....in short, relax - I think your shoes are genuine!


----------



## jcoll1960

nillacobain said:


> *jcoll1960*, it is possible to ID a Ferragamo shoes style with the serial code inside the shoe? TIA



I'm not an expert with serial numbers I'm afraid. 

The first part of the serial number, the bit that starts with 2 letters and then has some numbers after it ie. DG06576 is a mystery (at some stage, many years back, I did discover something about this but unfortunately, I've now forgotten and can't find the source). But I seem to remember that it denoted the exact place of manufacture (within Florence) and also the time of manufacture (and possibly other things as well). 

Then there's a code to identify the style. For example, the Vara/Lillaz shoe with the iconic engraved buckle and bow (either grosgrain or leather) has a code of 338. So all the different styles do have their own code. 

I wish I could give you more info but sorry, that's about it I'm afraid.


----------



## nillacobain

jcoll1960 said:


> I'm not an expert with serial numbers I'm afraid.
> 
> The first part of the serial number, the bit that starts with 2 letters and then has some numbers after it ie. DG06576 is a mystery (at some stage, many years back, I did discover something about this but unfortunately, I've now forgotten and can't find the source). But I seem to remember that it denoted the exact place of manufacture (within Florence) and also the time of manufacture (and possibly other things as well).
> 
> Then there's a code to identify the style. For example, the Vara/Lillaz shoe with the iconic engraved buckle and bow (either grosgrain or leather) has a code of 338. So all the different styles do have their own code.
> 
> I wish I could give you more info but sorry, that's about it I'm afraid.



Hi, thank you for your reply. Style code would be M 170K.


----------



## Gmmitchell

Hello,
Could someone please help me authenticate this bag?


Item ame- ferragamo Marisa black handbag
Item number- 110970301935 
Seller Id- forzaviola30
Working link-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/11097030193...would be greatly appreciated! 
Many thanks!!!


----------



## 7ch5

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi 7ch5,
> 
> To answer your questions - here goes:
> 
> 1. Both the heels look like genuine stacked leather - no doubt in my mind.
> 2. Yes - I've also noticed slight differences in the engraving of some buckles. Can't say for sure why this occurs but the buckles have been manufactured from 1978 right up to today so I guess over the years, different machines may have been used at different times, older machines replaced etc. I don't think the very slight differences in your 2 pairs of shoes are anything to worry about. I stand by my original assessment that both pairs are genuine.
> 3. In essence, the same as 2. except talking about the embossing of the leather soles rather than the engraving of the buckles.
> 4. serial numbers look good. I can't decode the first part, but the 338 refers to the Vara/Lillaz style and the font/format is correct.
> 
> So....in short, relax - I think your shoes are genuine!



You're the best! Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## ptqcangel08

Item name- Salvatore Ferragamo Red Patent Vara Bow Classic Low Heels Made Italy Womens 4.5
Item number- 290801864117
Seller Id- samanthavann
Working link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...64117?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b5244db5

Ladies, please help me authenticate these shoes.  thanks very much!


----------



## jcoll1960

ptqcangel08 said:
			
		

> Item name- Salvatore Ferragamo Red Patent Vara Bow Classic Low Heels Made Italy Womens 4.5
> Item number- 290801864117
> Seller Id- samanthavann
> Working link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Red-Patent-Vara-Bow-Classic-Low-Heels-Made-Italy-Womens-4-5-/290801864117?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item43b5244db5
> 
> Ladies, please help me authenticate these shoes.  thanks very much!



I've seen this listing - yes, definitely looks authentic to me!


----------



## jcoll1960

nillacobain said:
			
		

> Hi, thank you for your reply. Style code would be M 170K.



I'm not familiar with this code at all. Also, I should point out that the above info about serial numbers only related to Ferragamo shoes.


----------



## ptqcangel08

jcoll1960 said:
			
		

> I've seen this listing - yes, definitely looks authentic to me!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi! Could you please give me your opinion about this bag.
Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo handbag
Seller name or ID: Salvation Army

























Comments: 
Feet don't have engraving. 

Thank you!


----------



## nillacobain

jcoll1960 said:


> I'm not familiar with this code at all. Also, I should point out that the above info about serial numbers only related to Ferragamo shoes.



This is the complete code:

VY 946 M 170K 8 C  

TIA


----------



## jcoll1960

nillacobain said:


> This is the complete code:
> 
> VY 946 M 170K 8 C
> 
> TIA



Sorry - I can't help you with this code.


----------



## nillacobain

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry - I can't help you with this code.



Thank you for your help.


----------



## bambigazela111

jcoll1960 said:


> Please see my response #762 - sorry!



ohh im sorry


----------



## BerlinPrincess

Hi ladies
Please help me to authenciate this shoes 
Item name :salvatore ferragamo evening suede low pumps 
Item link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370656173731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Seller :gr8bounty 
Item number:370656173731
Thank you


----------



## jcoll1960

BerlinPrincess said:
			
		

> Hi ladies
> Please help me to authenciate this shoes
> Item name :salvatore ferragamo evening suede low pumps
> Item link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/370656173731?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Seller :gr8bounty
> Item number:370656173731
> Thank you



Looks good to me!


----------



## trigirl

Hi Ladies!  I know there are no authenticators for purses but I ended up winning this bag for a great price.  I scrutinized the photos and it looks good to me.  What do you think? For the price I was willing not take a chance! It should be here by Thursday.

Item Name: Black lambskin bag
Item link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/110968858325?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Seller: Kozmo*king
Item Number:110968858325


----------



## luckysugar888

hi im new here, can you help me authenticate this, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261121212886

thank you


----------



## pukasonqo

luckysugar888 said:


> hi im new here, can you help me authenticate this,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261121212886
> 
> thank you


^^
it looks ok to me. great price, is about 1200AUD in the stores!


----------



## luckysugar888

pukasonqo said:


> ^^
> it looks ok to me. great price, is about 1200AUD in the stores!



thank you, the seller also sent the pic of the tag here, just want to reconfirm, thank you again 

http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100011J1352273197309679
http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100021J1352273197309679


----------



## pukasonqo

luckysugar888 said:


> thank you, the seller also sent the pic of the tag here, just want to reconfirm, thank you again
> 
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100011J1352273197309679
> http://imageupper.com/i/?S0200010100021J1352273197309679


^^
i still think it is OK but let's see if more experienced authenticators agree. 
great find!


----------



## jburgh

The color is Apricot - and from the pictures it looks authentic. Graziella is a very practical size.  Did you get it?


----------



## faerie87

Item Name: Ferragamo Women's Shoes Black w Chic Gold Bows Low Heel Size 5.5 B
Listing number: 261119035276
Seller name or ID:  1213regis
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261119035276&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
Comments: top rated seller...
i JUST received these from eBay...and I compared them to my white vara ferragamos and they are kinda different...i have a feeling these are fake but would like a second opinion =/ Thanks!

this is pics of JUST one shoe. The left shoe.





IMG_0106 by nymph87, on Flickr




IMG_0107 by nymph87, on Flickr




IMG_0105 by nymph87, on Flickr




IMG_0108 by nymph87, on Flickr




IMG_0112 by nymph87, on Flickr




IMG_0114 by nymph87, on Flickr



IMG_0111 by nymph87, on Flickr





IMG_0110 by nymph87, on Flickr




IMG_0109 by nymph87, on Flickr

thanks!!!


----------



## IseEbi

Hello all!
Please help me to authenticate this shoes-- I'm new to Ferragamo, but love the look!

Item name : SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOUTIQUE SIGNATURE LOW HEELS SHOES WOMEN 8.5 M  BLACK LEATHR 

Item number: 321019962671 

Seller : bettybshopping

Item link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...62671?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abe47e52f




Thank you!


----------



## jcoll1960

IseEbi said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> Please help me to authenticate this shoes-- I'm new to Ferragamo, but love the look!
> 
> Item name : SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BOUTIQUE SIGNATURE LOW HEELS SHOES WOMEN 8.5 M  BLACK LEATHR
> 
> Item number: 321019962671
> 
> Seller : bettybshopping
> 
> Item link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-BOUTIQUE-SIGNATURE-LOW-HEELS-SHOES-WOMEN-8-5-M-BLACK-LEATHR-/321019962671?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item4abe47e52f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, I'm sure these are authentic!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Hand Bag
Listing number: 221152930064
Seller name or ID: jroc1974
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337dbde910
Comments:  Brand new seller with 0 feedback. Had two fake kate spades that I reported and eBay pulled. He has a TON of "designer" items, but I wonder if anything is genuine.


----------



## balmer79

Hello everyone!
I found this bag at a thrift store along with several other old items. It wasnt expensive (bulk price) so I figured what the heck, ill get it and find out later.
The interior was hard to photograph but it seems to be leather.
I do not know anything about the brand so I was hoping to have someone help.
So far ive looked around on the net but cant come up with anything.
The hardware is heavy and appears to be good quality.

thanks in advance!


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Does anyone actually authenticate anything on this forum?


----------



## balmer79

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Does anyone actually authenticate anything on this forum?



I figured Id give it a shot!
I really dont wanna have to drive to Washington DC to get it authenticated in store but it looks like Ill have to! its fine. People are getting busy with Thanksgiving coming up!
Oh well  Ill still post what they tell me in store perhaps we can have a reference for the future.


----------



## jcoll1960

dawnsfinallywed said:
			
		

> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Hand Bag
> Listing number: 221152930064
> Seller name or ID: jroc1974
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Hand-Bag-/221152930064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item337dbde910
> Comments:  Brand new seller with 0 feedback. Had two fake kate spades that I reported and eBay pulled. He has a TON of "designer" items, but I wonder if anything is genuine.



I think you've answered your own question actually! 

If you read back over the posts in this thread you'll see that it's not often frequented by authenticators for bags.  I can and do help to authenticate shoes but I can only offer an educated guess when it comes to bags. I don't have time to check this seller's other items, but in relation to this bag, all I'll say is that I wouldn't go anywhere near it and I'd never buy luxury items from a seller with no proven track record!


----------



## jcoll1960

balmer79 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> I found this bag at a thrift store along with several other old items. It wasnt expensive (bulk price) so I figured what the heck, ill get it and find out later.
> The interior was hard to photograph but it seems to be leather.
> I do not know anything about the brand so I was hoping to have someone help.
> So far ive looked around on the net but cant come up with anything.
> The hardware is heavy and appears to be good quality.
> 
> thanks in advance!



Please see my previous post but I have serious doubts about the authenticity of your bag.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Thank you! 



jcoll1960 said:


> I think you've answered your own question actually!
> 
> If you read back over the posts in this thread you'll see that it's not often frequented by authenticators for bags.  I can and do help to authenticate shoes but I can only offer an educated guess when it comes to bags. I don't have time to check this seller's other items, but in relation to this bag, all I'll say is that I wouldn't go anywhere near it and I'd never buy luxury items from a seller with no proven track record!


----------



## Jarinko Chie

*Item Name:* SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Camel Leather Woven Trim Envelope Wallet
*Listing number:*200848219745
*Seller name or ID: * linda*s***stuff 
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...t-/200848219745?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec37c9e61
*Comments:*Please help me authenticate this purse. Thanks so much xx


----------



## jcoll1960

Jarinko Chie said:
			
		

> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Camel Leather Woven Trim Envelope Wallet
> Listing number:200848219745
> Seller name or ID:  linda*s***stuff
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-Camel-Leather-Woven-Trim-Envelope-Wallet-/200848219745?pt=Wallet&hash=item2ec37c9e61
> Commentslease help me authenticate this purse. Thanks so much xx



The wallet looks lovely but I just don't have the expertise to authenticate it I'm afraid. The only thing I can tell you is that the seller is a reputable one. I've never bought from her myself but I have friends who've been really happy with her products and service. I hope someone can help you authenticate it!


----------



## Jarinko Chie

jcoll1960 said:
			
		

> The wallet looks lovely but I just don't have the expertise to authenticate it I'm afraid. The only thing I can tell you is that the seller is a reputable one. I've never bought from her myself but I have friends who've been really happy with her products and service. I hope someone can help you authenticate it!



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## LynxR

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia Red Calf Handbag Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 200846039017
Seller name or ID: ob_speedy

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Sofia-Red-Calf-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-/200846039017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec35b57e9

Comments: This seems to be an established seller, but I am still very nervous. I have never bought any high end designer items of eBay, and would very much appreciate a confirmation on the authenticity from you, experienced bag shoppers.


----------



## Tuuli35

I am not a specialist and maybe its just the picture, but I don't like how the name and serial number are stamped, I would expect them to be in straight line.


----------



## kenny1999

hi , please authenticate the following. I really want to buy a Ferragamo wallet for my new change. Please help!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Mens Tan/Cream Leather Wallet-Made in Italy
Listing number:130805803406
Seller name or ID: urbanpassenger
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...y-/130805803406?pt=Wallet&hash=item1e74a2298e
Comments:

Photos from the description by the seller


----------



## Yododono

Hello everyone!
I need help with authenticating my ferragamo bag. It was given to me as a gift and it's my first one. I do not know the name of this style though sorry! I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me, thanks!!














































Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nikuska

Hello,

I was reading my old posts and I wonder if my Ferragamo bag was ever a authenticated. It looks ok to me but I want to be sure.
Sorry for pics quality (evening & iphone). To me looks bag authentic- top quality, stitching is perfect, hardware looks good ( when I compare it to my other designer bags). But I'm not familiar with Ferragamo bags at all. Please, have a look:

Item name: Ferragamo Fiera barrel bag
Pics: (note- it has ykk zippers)


----------



## minhhanh192

Pls kindly authenticate for me. Tks so much
Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia multicolor
Listing number: 181029530786
Seller name or ID: flipflopforever2010
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181029530786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## EustaceTilley

Nikuska said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was reading my old posts and I wonder if my Ferragamo bag was ever a authenticated. It looks ok to me but I want to be sure.
> Sorry for pics quality (evening & iphone). To me looks bag authentic- top quality, stitching is perfect, hardware looks good ( when I compare it to my other designer bags). But I'm not familiar with Ferragamo bags at all. Please, have a look:
> 
> Item name: Ferragamo Fiera barrel bag
> Pics: (note- it has ykk zippers)



Authentic.


----------



## EustaceTilley

minhhanh192 said:


> Pls kindly authenticate for me. Tks so much
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia multicolor
> Listing number: 181029530786
> Seller name or ID: flipflopforever2010
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181029530786?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Authentic.


----------



## Nikuska

EustaceTilley said:
			
		

> Authentic.



Thank you very much


----------



## mf19

Hi! I'm new to SF, but hope you can help me with these items.  TIA!

seller: ob_speedy
item: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Low Heel Skin Metallic Pumps
item number: 200805636766
link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Salva..._s_Shoes&var=500087375411&hash=item2ec0f2da9e
note: does anyone know if this seller in general is reputable.. seems to have a lot of items

seller: ebiz4edu
item: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Pumps - Vara size 8B Red Patent
item number: 221142958678
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Salva...58678?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337d25c256


----------



## mf19

Hi could someone authenticate these as well.. sorry for putting them in photobucket but it was saying that I couldn't upload because of a missing token?  TIA again

http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Hi! I'm new to SF, but hope you can help me with these items.  TIA!
> 
> seller: ob_speedy
> item: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Low Heel Skin Metallic Pumps
> item number: 200805636766
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Salva..._s_Shoes&var=500087375411&hash=item2ec0f2da9e
> note: does anyone know if this seller in general is reputable.. seems to have a lot of items
> 
> seller: ebiz4edu
> item: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Pumps - Vara size 8B Red Patent
> item number: 221142958678
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Salva...58678?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item337d25c256



Both pairs are very fake - sorry!


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Hi could someone authenticate these as well.. sorry for putting them in photobucket but it was saying that I couldn't upload because of a missing token?  TIA again
> 
> http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/



These look good to me.


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm new to SF, but hope you can help me with these items.  TIA!
> 
> seller: ob_speedy
> item: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Low Heel Skin Metallic Pumps
> item number: 200805636766
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Vara-Low-Heel-Skin-Metallic-Pumps-/200805636766?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=500087375411&hash=item2ec0f2da9e
> note: does anyone know if this seller in general is reputable.. seems to have a lot of items
> 
> Sorry, I didn't fully answer your question. I've just had a look at the seller's other items and I can tell you that this pair are not the only fakes the seller has listed. There's no way I'd buy from them.


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> mf19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I'm new to SF, but hope you can help me with these items.  TIA!
> 
> seller: ob_speedy
> item: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Low Heel Skin Metallic Pumps
> item number: 200805636766
> link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NIB-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Vara-Low-Heel-Skin-Metallic-Pumps-/200805636766?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=500087375411&hash=item2ec0f2da9e
> note: does anyone know if this seller in general is reputable.. seems to have a lot of items
> 
> Sorry, I didn't fully answer your question. I've just had a look at the seller's other items and I can tell you that this pair are not the only fakes the seller has listed. There's no way I'd buy from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Jcoll - literally just saved me!  Here is one last request I hope you can authenticate (promise I'll leave you alone after )... they are from the same seller:
> 
> black varinas
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121030193080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: lemonshow
> item number:121030193080
> 
> red varinas
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121030193651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: lemonshow
> item number: 121030193651
> 
> Thank you again!
Click to expand...


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> jcoll1960 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Jcoll - literally just saved me!  Here is one last request I hope you can authenticate (promise I'll leave you alone after )... they are from the same seller:
> 
> black varinas
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121030193080?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: lemonshow
> item number:121030193080
> 
> red varinas
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121030193651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> seller: lemonshow
> item number: 121030193651
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mf19,
> 
> I had to look long and hard at these. But I'm convinced they're both fake. The innersole lining of both pairs definitely looks synthetic, the soles also don't look right to me and the logo printed on the innersole of the black pair especially, isn't properly centered. Varinas are the most often faked style of Ferragamos and it's not always easy to spot the fakes with this style. However, the seller is also selling a pair of Vara (Bisque Patent in size 6.5B) and these are most definitely fake - no doubt. So all in all, I'm 99% confident that the Varinas are also not authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> mf19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mf19,
> 
> I had to look long and hard at these. But I'm convinced they're both fake. The innersole lining of both pairs definitely looks synthetic, the soles also don't look right to me and the logo printed on the innersole of the black pair especially, isn't properly centered. Varinas are the most often faked style of Ferragamos and it's not always easy to spot the fakes with this style. However, the seller is also selling a pair of Vara (Bisque Patent in size 6.5B) and these are most definitely fake - no doubt. So all in all, I'm 99% confident that the Varinas are also not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm.. thank you for your response.  The seller has other items that I know are authentic too (such as the PS1 bag), which is why I figured it would be okay.  I requested a copy of the receipt prior to sending the request to you and she did send me this (see attachment)... does this mean anything to you or no just stay away from them... She said they were purchased from a department store.
> 
> She has been really helpful so far, so would additional images maybe help?  She said she guaranteed authenticity (like so many people do though), but I'm uncertain because I do not know what proof ebay requires if a case is raised.
Click to expand...


----------



## jcoll1960

Sorry but I'm not convinced by that 'receipt'. I've had another look and I stand by my original assessment. In fact, the more I look at them the more I'm convinced they're not genuine.


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry but I'm not convinced by that 'receipt'. I've had another look and I stand by my original assessment. In fact, the more I look at them the more I'm convinced they're not genuine.



Thanks so much for everything Jcoll, you really have been such a help.  I think I'll stick to reputable resellers, department stores, and outlets for now on


----------



## Raven3766

Hello, I posted at #806. There was an answer after someone posted after me.  I don't know if the answer was for me or not.  Is there any way you can tell me if my handbag is authentic? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## KT48B5_CD

Please help me!
Salvatore Ferragamo shoes, but I do not understand why the record size 37 shoe, while inside the record size of 240 (with photos)? I also have several pair of SF but did not see any similar case. Is it fake???


----------



## jcoll1960

KT48B5_CD said:
			
		

> Please help me!
> Salvatore Ferragamo shoes, but I do not understand why the record size 37 shoe, while inside the record size of 240 (with photos)? I also have several pair of SF but did not see any similar case. Is it fake???



Yes - definitely fake.


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate these Sofias? Thanks In Advance!

Item Name: BNWT Salvatore Ferragamo Medium Tan SOFIA Handbag
Item Number:60927600281
Seller: pksenia003
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Salvat...281?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2578084e99

Item Name: NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia Dark Orange Calf Handbag Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 200856010159
Seller: ob_speedy
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3f37daf

Item Name:NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Large Sofia Tan Calf Handbag Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 200852806694
Seller:  ob_speedy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...694?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec3c29c26

Item Name: FERRAGAMO BAG SOFIA 21A871 BLACK NEW ORIGINAL FROM ITALY 
Item Number: 170951824809
Seller:  ocgriffestore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FERRAGAMO-B...809?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cd85d5a9

Thanks! Sorry for the many bags for authentication but I just want to know which is authentic! Thanks!


----------



## KT48B5_CD

jcoll1960 said:


> Yes - definitely fake.



Thank you very much


----------



## minhhanh192

Pls kindly authenticate this pair of shoes for me.
Many thanks


----------



## jcoll1960

minhhanh192 said:


> Pls kindly authenticate this pair of shoes for me.
> Many thanks



I can't tell from these photos (although I must say, the soles look suspect). But if you could post more pictures of the shoes from all angles (side on, back of heels, close-up of buckles/bows, the label on the end of the box, the serial number printed on the inside lining, the logo on the innersole and the soles), I'll have a close look.


----------



## chippychipdovey

Item Name: Brand New w/ Tags! Salvatore Ferragamo 'Varina' Bow Flat! 7.5!
Listing number: 251187383945
Seller name or ID: brim23bat
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...83945?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7bef4e89
Comments: Help in authenticity

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chippychipdovey

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ITALY WOMENS SHOES PATENT BLACK SZ 7B NEW
Listing number: 310524753428 
Seller name or ID: sikunti64
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...53428?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item484cb7b614
Comments: help in authencity

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> These look good to me.



Hi again jcoll. Just wanted to ask if this logo is different because it is an older shoe or is the boutique collection a subset within SF. Thanks again for all of your amazing help


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Hi again jcoll. Just wanted to ask if this logo is different because it is an older shoe or is the boutique collection a subset within SF. Thanks again for all of your amazing help



Hi mf19, Your photos don't seem to be in photobucket anymore. But the short answer is that Ferragamo have used different logos on their innersoles over the years. I'm actually not good with identifying the various innersole logos with their corresponding vintages - my knowledge is  definitely incomplete in that area (note to self - need to pay more attention to this)!


----------



## jcoll1960

chippychipdovey said:


> Item Name: Brand New w/ Tags! Salvatore Ferragamo 'Varina' Bow Flat! 7.5!
> Listing number: 251187383945
> Seller name or ID: brim23bat
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-w...83945?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a7bef4e89
> Comments: Help in authenticity
> 
> Thank you in advance.



There are a few red flags with these shoes. The innersoles and the soles look synthetic to me. I'm also suspicious of the thin quality of the paper label on the end of the box. I'm not prepared to say for sure that they're fake - but if it was me, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## jcoll1960

chippychipdovey said:


> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ITALY WOMENS SHOES PATENT BLACK SZ 7B NEW
> Listing number: 310524753428
> Seller name or ID: sikunti64
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...53428?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item484cb7b614
> Comments: help in authencity
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I can't find any red flags here. From the photos, the shoes do look authentic (and beautiful)!


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi mf19, Your photos don't seem to be in photobucket anymore. But the short answer is that Ferragamo have used different logos on their innersoles over the years. I'm actually not good with identifying the various innersole logos with their corresponding vintages - my knowledge is  definitely incomplete in that area (note to self - need to pay more attention to this)!



dup message


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi mf19, Your photos don't seem to be in photobucket anymore. But the short answer is that Ferragamo have used different logos on their innersoles over the years. I'm actually not good with identifying the various innersole logos with their corresponding vintages - my knowledge is  definitely incomplete in that area (note to self - need to pay more attention to this)!



I imagine it's hard to know the corresponding years.. Couldn't find any info. Online regarding this! Thanks again


----------



## jcoll1960

Raven3766 said:


> Hello, I posted at #806. There was an answer after someone posted after me.  I don't know if the answer was for me or not.  Is there any way you can tell me if my handbag is authentic? Thank you so much for your help.



Sorry I can't help you with your bag - I'm just not experienced enough with Ferragamo bags to venture an opinion. Btw, I don't think the answer you refer to was in response to your post. I hope someone comes along who can help!


----------



## jello_1955

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance.



I only have one bag so definitely no expert.  All I can say is, if it is a fake, it's a great one!  The style is so unique and the quality looks great.  It sure looks good to me.


----------



## Raven3766

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry I can't help you with your bag - I'm just not experienced enough with Ferragamo bags to venture an opinion. Btw, I don't think the answer you refer to was in response to your post. I hope someone comes along who can help!



Thank you, it was sweet of you to acknowledge me.  I feel better.


----------



## Happie_H

Hi, 

Could you kindly help me authenticate the shoes in the below site. Thanks a million in advance. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/102219588104519412879/FERRAGAMOSHOESLIMITEDQUANTITESONLY


----------



## jcoll1960

Happie_H said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Could you kindly help me authenticate the shoes in the below site. Thanks a million in advance.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102219588104519412879/FERRAGAMOSHOESLIMITEDQUANTITESONLY



All fake. Very sad to see so many online websites selling fake Ferragamos. And so many of these shoes end up on ebay with sellers 'guaranteeing' authenticity.


----------



## Happie_H

jcoll1960 said:


> All fake. Very sad to see so many online websites selling fake Ferragamos. And so many of these shoes end up on ebay with sellers 'guaranteeing' authenticity.



Thanks so much for yr help. Buying online now is really risky . Luckily there are still helpful pple like all of u to help us. Thanks once again.


----------



## Missmousey

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate the following:

Item Name: Ferragamo Varinas
Listing number: 251193993692
Seller name or ID: mamagargoyle
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251193993692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
Comments: This is my first pair of Ferragamo's. What concerns me is the "boutique" found on the inner sole. is this normal? i have not seen this on any new pairs, perhaps it is because these are vintage? 

many thanks


----------



## jcoll1960

Missmousey said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Varinas
> Listing number: 251193993692
> Seller name or ID: mamagargoyle
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251193993692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments: This is my first pair of Ferragamo's. What concerns me is the "boutique" found on the inner sole. is this normal? i have not seen this on any new pairs, perhaps it is because these are vintage?
> 
> many thanks



Hello, These shoes are authentic but they're not Varinas, they're actually Vara which has a low stacked heel (Varinas are flat). They're in pretty bad shape though - lots of nicks and scrapes, bent out of shape, tarnished buckles, worn innersoles and heavy wear to the soles - I wouldn't bid too high if I were you!


----------



## jcoll1960

Missmousey said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Varinas
> Listing number: 251193993692
> Seller name or ID: mamagargoyle
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251193993692?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> Comments: This is my first pair of Ferragamo's. What concerns me is the "boutique" found on the inner sole. is this normal? i have not seen this on any new pairs, perhaps it is because these are vintage?
> 
> many thanks



Oh, and yes, they are vintage.


----------



## Missmousey

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello, These shoes are authentic but they're not Varinas, they're actually Vara which has a low stacked heel (Varinas are flat). They're in pretty bad shape though - lots of nicks and scrapes, bent out of shape, tarnished buckles, worn innersoles and heavy wear to the soles - I wouldn't bid too high if I were you!



Thank you ! I have one more pair, if you could please authenticate for me...

Item Name: Ferragamo Espadrille
Listing number: 150959080643
Seller name or ID: leannsloft
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150959080643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you !


----------



## jcoll1960

Missmousey said:
			
		

> Thank you ! I have one more pair, if you could please authenticate for me...
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Espadrille
> Listing number: 150959080643
> Seller name or ID: leannsloft
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150959080643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you !



These look good to me. But be aware that Ferragamos are a notoriously narrow fit - even their 'B' or regular fitting tends to be narrower than other labels. This pair are a 'AA' fitting which is extra extra narrow, so unless you have particularly narrow feet, they'll be a tight fit (and possibly uncomfortable).


----------



## mf19

Hi Jcoll I hope you can help me with your expert eye once more!  I just got these in the mail - I ordered them from Italy, but just want to make sure no funny business occurred during the process.  This is my first time dealing with the SA so I just want to be sure before I keep these/order more.  Thanks as always


----------



## mf19

few more:


----------



## lhaiat

Can you please authenticate:


Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO GANCINI BLACK SUEDE MINI SHOULDER CROSS BODY BAG
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: tokyo_collection
Working Link: see below
Comments: Thanks!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d63dd461


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Hi Jcoll I hope you can help me with your expert eye once more!  I just got these in the mail - I ordered them from Italy, but just want to make sure no funny business occurred during the process.  This is my first time dealing with the SA so I just want to be sure before I keep these/order more.  Thanks as always



Hi mf19, 

I have a few problems with authenticating from your photos. Some of the pics aren't good quality/lighting and there's no pics of the back of the heels, side shots etc. I really need pics from all angles including soles, innersoles, serial no.s, box, buckles etc. I realise that you have taken pics of some of these things, but they need to be grouped so that I can easily identify which sole/innersole goes with which shoe (if you know what I mean). If you could take an identical series of pics of each pair and then post them all in shoe-order so the pics for each pair are grouped together, that'd be a big help. 

You mention that you ordered them from Italy. Did you get them directly from Ferragamo online or from a different retailer/e-tailer? It would just help to know as a point of reference. 

But what I can say with just a quick glance, is that I'm troubled by the shoes. In my experience, the soles of Varinas have an engraved line in the leather which runs around the outline of the soles, about 1cm (less than 1/2 inch) from the edge. So if the shoes were bought directly from Ferragamo, all I can say is that they've changed the way they manufacture the soles and this change hasn't yet reached the shoes found in Ferragamo boutiques in Australia. I'm troubled by a few other things as well - that's why I'm puzzled about where the shoes originated.


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi mf19,
> 
> I have a few problems with authenticating from your photos. Some of the pics aren't good quality/lighting and there's no pics of the back of the heels, side shots etc. I really need pics from all angles including soles, innersoles, serial no.s, box, buckles etc. I realise that you have taken pics of some of these things, but they need to be grouped so that I can easily identify which sole/innersole goes with which shoe (if you know what I mean). If you could take an identical series of pics of each pair and then post them all in shoe-order so the pics for each pair are grouped together, that'd be a big help.
> 
> You mention that you ordered them from Italy. Did you get them directly from Ferragamo online or from a different retailer/e-tailer? It would just help to know as a point of reference.
> 
> But what I can say with just a quick glance, is that I'm troubled by the shoes. In my experience, the soles of Varinas have an engraved line in the leather which runs around the outline of the soles, about 1cm (less than 1/2 inch) from the edge. So if the shoes were bought directly from Ferragamo, all I can say is that they've changed the way they manufacture the soles and this change hasn't yet reached the shoes found in Ferragamo boutiques in Australia. I'm troubled by a few other things as well - that's why I'm puzzled about where the shoes originated.



Hi JColl. I'm going to go take the photos now but yes they were purchased through the SF store in Milano.  They are supposed to be from this season (FW2012) and the box numbers match those online.  As this is my first time doing this though I wanted to double check.  I did get a copy of the receipt but whose to say they didn't change the shoes before shipping (you know)?  I'll post them as you asked in a few minutes...


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> few more:



PS. It's 1am here in Oz and I've got a full schedule tomorrow so I might not be able to respond again for a couple of days - sorry!


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> PS. It's 1am here in Oz and I've got a full schedule tomorrow so I might not be able to respond again for a couple of days - sorry!



It's okay thank you for all of the help you have already given!  I will post as soon as I can and just take a look when you get a chance.  Thank you again


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> PS. It's 1am here in Oz and I've got a full schedule tomorrow so I might not be able to respond again for a couple of days - sorry!




Here are the links for each shoe - I uploaded a copy of the receipt in the first one:
http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/sf1

http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/sf2

http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/sf3


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi mf19,
> 
> I have a few problems with authenticating from your photos. Some of the pics aren't good quality/lighting and there's no pics of the back of the heels, side shots etc. I really need pics from all angles including soles, innersoles, serial no.s, box, buckles etc. I realise that you have taken pics of some of these things, but they need to be grouped so that I can easily identify which sole/innersole goes with which shoe (if you know what I mean). If you could take an identical series of pics of each pair and then post them all in shoe-order so the pics for each pair are grouped together, that'd be a big help.
> 
> You mention that you ordered them from Italy. Did you get them directly from Ferragamo online or from a different retailer/e-tailer? It would just help to know as a point of reference.
> 
> But what I can say with just a quick glance, is that I'm troubled by the shoes. In my experience, the soles of Varinas have an engraved line in the leather which runs around the outline of the soles, about 1cm (less than 1/2 inch) from the edge. So if the shoes were bought directly from Ferragamo, all I can say is that they've changed the way they manufacture the soles and this change hasn't yet reached the shoes found in Ferragamo boutiques in Australia. I'm troubled by a few other things as well - that's why I'm puzzled about where the shoes originated.



PS: found a photo of the bottoms of varinas online through SF website.. don't see any engraving but you know better than me!

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...ories_31150_35551#/product/27665/27743/518533


----------



## CdnCollector

Hi everyone! 

I'm new here but have been reading and looking around for awhile.
I know this bag is authentic but as I was new to Ferragamo I was hoping you guys might help me in figuring out if it is a good price?

Thanks!

Item Name: NWT Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
Listing number: 230892783088	
Seller name or ID: habsgirl4
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Salvator...bags&hash=item35c24845f0&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## HHPmom

Hello,
Please authenticate this Sophia bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HHPmom

More pictures.


----------



## HHPmom

Adding more information. I bought this from bluefly.com. I've read that there were issues with authenticity in the past. I believe it was Prada if memory serves. Please authenticate my bag. Thanks.


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> PS: found a photo of the bottoms of varinas online through SF website.. don't see any engraving but you know better than me!
> 
> http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...ories_31150_35551#/product/27665/27743/518533



Hi mf19, 

Sorry it's taken me a while to get back to you! I was actually talking about the line running around the _soles_ of Varinas. Here's a pic to show you what I mean: 




I'm seeing a lot of Varinas on ebay without this marking on the soles and it worries me because I've never seen these Varina soles in Ferragamo boutiques. OK, I'll just go now and have another look at your shoes.


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi mf19,
> 
> Sorry it's taken me a while to get back to you! I was actually talking about the line running around the _soles_ of Varinas. Here's a pic to show you what I mean:
> 
> View attachment 1982732
> 
> 
> I'm seeing a lot of Varinas on ebay without this marking on the soles and it worries me because I've never seen these Varina soles in Ferragamo boutiques. OK, I'll just go now and have another look at your shoes.



Yes - if you look at the website of the nude color pair they show an image of the soles.. you can see there isn't one.  I called the store and they said the newer shipments of the varinas don't seem to have the engraving as well .. guess they want to throw everyone off again!  I just got another pair of varinas on sale from bloomingdales that are this season so I'm hoping to compare the soles with them (in addition to your expert opinion!)


----------



## jcoll1960

CdnCollector said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new here but have been reading and looking around for awhile.
> I know this bag is authentic but as I was new to Ferragamo I was hoping you guys might help me in figuring out if it is a good price?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
> Listing number: 230892783088
> Seller name or ID: habsgirl4
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Salvator...bags&hash=item35c24845f0&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1204



I'm no good with authenticating Ferragamo bags I'm afraid but _authentic, new_ Ferragamo bags run into the thousands of dollars so if this bag is authentic, then the price is somewhat incredible. (I would say too good to be true!)


----------



## jcoll1960

lhaiat said:


> Can you please authenticate:
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO GANCINI BLACK SUEDE MINI SHOULDER CROSS BODY BAG
> Listing number:
> Seller name or ID: tokyo_collection
> Working Link: see below
> Comments: Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d63dd461



Sorry I can't help with authenticating bags. It looks lovely though! My only comment would be that the shoulder strap doesn't look like the same quality as the bag. Authenticators for Ferragamo bags are 'thin on the ground' in this thread I'm afraid. I hope someone comes along who can help.


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Here are the links for each shoe - I uploaded a copy of the receipt in the first one:
> http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/sf1
> 
> http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/sf2
> 
> http://s1358.beta.photobucket.com/user/mf19871/library/sf3



Hi again mf19, 

You dealt directly with Ferragamo Milan, you have the receipt and presumably the shoes were shipped directly to you. So I find it very difficult to see how there could be any question of their authenticity. That said, I do have a couple of questions about the Varinas: 

1. the sole marking, as already mentioned. 
2. I'm surprised that the innersoles, especially of the Grey Opal pair, are so wrinkly - I would not expect that from brand new shoes. 

There are a couple of other little niggly things - being able to see the stitching between the inside lining and the side-wall, and there being remnants of glue showing on the soles where the heelplates join. Who knows - perhaps their quality controller was having a bad day.   

But as I say, it's puzzling because you bought the shoes directly from the source. It will be very interesting when you receive your shoes from Bloomingdales and are able to directly compare.


----------



## jcoll1960

HHPmom said:


> Adding more information. I bought this from bluefly.com. I've read that there were issues with authenticity in the past. I believe it was Prada if memory serves. Please authenticate my bag. Thanks.



Sorry I can't help you with your bag. Authenticators for Ferragamo bags are 'thin on the ground' in this thread to say the least. I hope someone does come along to help you.


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi again mf19,
> 
> You dealt directly with Ferragamo Milan, you have the receipt and presumably the shoes were shipped directly to you. So I find it very difficult to see how there could be any question of their authenticity. That said, I do have a couple of questions about the Varinas:
> 
> 1. the sole marking, as already mentioned.
> 2. I'm surprised that the innersoles, especially of the Grey Opal pair, are so wrinkly - I would not expect that from brand new shoes.
> 
> There are a couple of other little niggly things - being able to see the stitching between the inside lining and the side-wall, and there being remnants of glue showing on the soles where the heelplates join. Who knows - perhaps their quality controller was having a bad day.
> 
> But as I say, it's puzzling because you bought the shoes directly from the source. It will be very interesting when you receive your shoes from Bloomingdales and are able to directly compare.



Thank you jcoll.. I just wanted to double check as you never know what happens in between an order, but I will compare to the ones from bloomingdales. I was surprised with the wrinkling as well but I figured it was because the material is so nice and soft! they did say they were the last ones in my size for one pair but I forget which color. Oh well thank you so much again.. I will finally stop my SF maddness and leave you alone now


----------



## jello_1955

HHPmom said:


> More pictures.



Looks exactly like the one I got from Bloomingdales.


----------



## lhaiat

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry I can't help with authenticating bags. It looks lovely though! My only comment would be that the shoulder strap doesn't look like the same quality as the bag. Authenticators for Ferragamo bags are 'thin on the ground' in this thread I'm afraid. I hope someone comes along who can help.



thanks for replying!  my hunt continues....


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Yes - if you look at the website of the nude color pair they show an image of the soles.. you can see there isn't one.  I called the store and they said the newer shipments of the varinas don't seem to have the engraving as well .. guess they want to throw everyone off again!  I just got another pair of varinas on sale from bloomingdales that are this season so I'm hoping to compare the soles with them (in addition to your expert opinion!)



You're right!! I just checked the Ferragamo online store and there are a number of Varinas with a pic of the soles without this engraved/etched line. I also noticed a few pairs with an innersole lining that was a little wavy at the edges. So...that takes away my 2 question marks.....and I'm very glad this has been brought to my attention - thanks!


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> You're right!! I just checked the Ferragamo online store and there are a number of Varinas with a pic of the soles without this engraved/etched line. I also noticed a few pairs with an innersole lining that was a little wavy at the edges. So...that takes away my 2 question marks.....and I'm very glad this has been brought to my attention - thanks!



 That's reassuring!  Thank you for your help as always


----------



## mf19

jcoll1960 said:


> You're right!! I just checked the Ferragamo online store and there are a number of Varinas with a pic of the soles without this engraved/etched line. I also noticed a few pairs with an innersole lining that was a little wavy at the edges. So...that takes away my 2 question marks.....and I'm very glad this has been brought to my attention - thanks!



Hi JColl.. just wanted to update you since I compared the ones I got from Italy to the ones from Bloomingdales and they look exactly the same - wrinkling on the insole and no marking on the bottom of the soles.  Seems to have started for FW2012 and was continued for SS2013 as well.  The only difference I found was in the inside coding of the shoes where the ones from Italy contained a V somewhere in the middle and the ones from Bloomingdales didn't have any letters other than the first two of the serial code.  Not sure what this means, but figured I'd mention.  

If you want any images for future authenticating for others let me know and I can send some more!


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, I hope someone can help to authenticate the imprints of the Ferragamo wallet. Are they both authentic? Thanks. 
Both are brand new, but the letters on purple already fade out which makes me feel it may not be authentic.


----------



## HHPmom

cc_1028 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can help to authenticate the imprints of the Ferragamo wallet. Are they both authentic? Thanks.
> Both are brand new, but the letters on purple already fade out which makes me feel it may not be authentic.



I am not an expert but the purple doesn't look right. The stamp looks crooked compared to the edge. Possibly the gray is crooked too but it seems because of the way you took that picture.


----------



## zippy14u

Item Name: Ferragamo Boston bag(?)
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: Santa Cruz Flea Mkt
Working Link: N/A
Comments:
Please authenticate this for me. I have no idea what the name or style is. I'm hoping someone can ID this for me. I've taken pictures of the plaque on the side, studs on the handles and the top/bottom of the zipper. Oops, forgot the zipper pull on the inside... looks as though it might have had a strap to go with it...


----------



## jcoll1960

mf19 said:


> Hi JColl.. just wanted to update you since I compared the ones I got from Italy to the ones from Bloomingdales and they look exactly the same - wrinkling on the insole and no marking on the bottom of the soles.  Seems to have started for FW2012 and was continued for SS2013 as well.  The only difference I found was in the inside coding of the shoes where the ones from Italy contained a V somewhere in the middle and the ones from Bloomingdales didn't have any letters other than the first two of the serial code.  Not sure what this means, but figured I'd mention.
> 
> If you want any images for future authenticating for others let me know and I can send some more!



Thanks for all this info mf19 - much appreciated! That's great that it all worked out - well done! I'm going to keep a lookout in-store to see when the Varinas with the different soles reach Oz. Thanks also for the offer of the extra pics but don't worry, the ones you've alrady posted here will be a great reference. Best wishes for the holiday season! :santawave:


----------



## jcoll1960

zippy14u said:


> Item Name: Ferragamo Boston bag(?)
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: Santa Cruz Flea Mkt
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments:
> Please authenticate this for me. I have no idea what the name or style is. I'm hoping someone can ID this for me. I've taken pictures of the plaque on the side, studs on the handles and the top/bottom of the zipper. Oops, forgot the zipper pull on the inside... looks as though it might have had a strap to go with it...



Hi zippy, I don't have enough experience with Ferragamo bags to be able to authenticate so don't take this as gospel, ok, but I think there's a chance that your bag is authentic. The engraved 'Ferragamo' on the underneath of the zipper head seems to point that way. But I hope someone else can properly authenticate it for you! As far as the style name goes, there's a sticky called "Help me identify this Ferragamo, please..." - you should post your pics there, if someone knows the style name, they'll definitely respond.


----------



## zippy14u

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi zippy, I don't have enough experience with Ferragamo bags to be able to authenticate so don't take this as gospel, ok, but I think there's a chance that your bag is authentic. The engraved 'Ferragamo' on the underneath of the zipper head seems to point that way. But I hope someone else can properly authenticate it for you! As far as the style name goes, there's a sticky called "Help me identify this Ferragamo, please..." - you should post your pics there, if someone knows the style name, they'll definitely respond.



Thanks for the responce. I feel the same (about the zipper head), but still hope for more responces.


----------



## brbshopping

*Item Name:* Shoulder Tote Bag (?)
*Listing number:* 110986310967
*Seller name or ID:* shinagawamarket
*Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110986310967?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
*Photos:* http://jpegbay.com/gallery/002165430-1.html#1
*Comments:* Just checking before I hit Buy! Thank you (:


----------



## jcoll1960

brbshopping said:


> *Item Name:* Shoulder Tote Bag (?)
> *Listing number:* 110986310967
> *Seller name or ID:* shinagawamarket
> *Working Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/110986310967?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> *Photos:* http://jpegbay.com/gallery/002165430-1.html#1
> *Comments:* Just checking before I hit Buy! Thank you (:



Hi there, I usually don't venture an opinion about bags but I have serious doubts about this and at least one other of the seller's Ferragamo listings. I personally wouldn't risk it. But hopefully someone else can give you a proper authentication!


----------



## yankee248

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Mens Shoes
Listing number: 181044914682
Seller name or ID: jandiinc2012
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-Men-Shoes-/181044914682?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2a271e29fa
Photos: 
Comments: Can somebody please authenticate this pair.  It says it is new without the box which is why I raise this question.  Thank you!


----------



## jcoll1960

yankee248 said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Mens Shoes
> Listing number: 181044914682
> Seller name or ID: jandiinc2012
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-Men-Shoes-/181044914682?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2a271e29fa
> Photos:
> Comments: Can somebody please authenticate this pair.  It says it is new without the box which is why I raise this question.  Thank you!



They look good to me!


----------



## bonusroll

Please help authenticate this wallet:


----------



## Darine

Helloo,

Please Help me in Authenticate below Claimed to be Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag


Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo
Listing number: No idea
Seller name or ID:AQ218252
Working Link:
Comments:That is online purchase, So i dont have the chance to view it in real life


----------



## nicomia

hi.pls help to check the authenticity of these pairs of shoes. thanks


 Item Name: Ferragamo Vara croc
 Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/ferragamo/96373-classy-brown-croc-ferragamo-varas-sale-250-a.html

Item Name : Ferragamo varina
working link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/450-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Varina-Bow-Logo-Flats-Beige-6-5B-8-5B-GORGEOUS-/221030533649?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item791937d418

Item Name:Ferragamo Vara
 Working link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/REDUCED-SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-WINE-RED-VARA-8-/130826859593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item1e75e37449


----------



## fcgb

Hi! 

Would like to seek your expertise in authenticating this pair of shoes... Many thanks in advance! 

Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO LADIES SHOES
Seller name or ID:jelena_t78
Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181049005395


----------



## bagghunter

Hi,

Could you please help me in authenticating this Ferragamo bag that I bought recently from a second hand shop.

Item Name: Ferragamo Black Tote
Listing Numer: N/A
Seller: Second hand shop
Link (Photos): http://s1305.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagghunter/library/Ferragamo%20Bag
Comments: Appreciate if you could check this out for me. It feels authentic but I still have some doubts.  For the main front compartment. I could not take a picture of the back side of the zipper pull but it also says Ferragamo like the zipper in the middle compartment. The zipper pull of the main compartment says Ferragamo on one side and Made in Italy on the other side. It's quite difficult to take a clear picture of it though due to the small text engraved on the metal. (http://s1305.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagghunter/media/Ferragamo%20Bag/FrontPocketZipper-FrontSaysMadeinItaly_zps58e41ccc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6)

Thank you in advance!

happy New Year to everyone btw.


----------



## jcoll1960

nicomia said:


> hi.pls help to check the authenticity of these pairs of shoes. thanks
> 
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Vara croc
> Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/ferragamo/96373-classy-brown-croc-ferragamo-varas-sale-250-a.html
> 
> Item Name : Ferragamo varina
> working link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/450-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Varina-Bow-Logo-Flats-Beige-6-5B-8-5B-GORGEOUS-/221030533649?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item791937d418
> 
> Item Name:Ferragamo Vara
> Working link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/REDUCED-SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-WINE-RED-VARA-8-/130826859593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item1e75e37449



Hi there, 

The first pair (brown croc vara) look good - authentic. 

The second pair (varina) I'm suspicious of. Firstly, the seller is using stock photos - the gallery pic is not of the actual pair of shoes, it's been 'lifted' from another retailer. There are also no photos (of sole and innersole) to properly authenticate. BUT, (and this is the most important point) I looked back at some of the seller's previous listings and they've definitely been selling fake Varas. So I wouldn't trust that these, or the other Varina's they're selling, are genuine. I suspect they're fake. 

The third pair - sorry but the photos aren't good enough to properly authenticate. And even if they are authentic, I think they're over-priced for their condition.


----------



## jcoll1960

fcgb said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would like to seek your expertise in authenticating this pair of shoes... Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO LADIES SHOES
> Seller name or ID:jelena_t78
> Working Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181049005395



Hi there, 

The shoes do look authentic to me. I'm always suspicious of private listings, but still, I can't find any red flags from the photos. Did you buy them?


----------



## jcoll1960

Darine said:


> Helloo,
> 
> Please Help me in Authenticate below Claimed to be Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag
> 
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo
> Listing number: No idea
> Seller name or ID:AQ218252
> Working Link:
> Comments:That is online purchase, So i dont have the chance to view it in real life



Hello, If you read back over earlier posts you'll see that I don't really have enough experience with the bag/wallet side of things to be able to properly authenticate. However - I have serious doubts about this bag - the biggest red flag for me is the line of stitching around the top of the bag - it makes it look cheap (and Ferragamo bags are anything but)!


----------



## jcoll1960

bagghunter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me in authenticating this Ferragamo bag that I bought recently from a second hand shop.
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Black Tote
> Listing Numer: N/A
> Seller: Second hand shop
> Link (Photos): http://s1305.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagghunter/library/Ferragamo%20Bag
> Comments: Appreciate if you could check this out for me. It feels authentic but I still have some doubts.  For the main front compartment. I could not take a picture of the back side of the zipper pull but it also says Ferragamo like the zipper in the middle compartment. The zipper pull of the main compartment says Ferragamo on one side and Made in Italy on the other side. It's quite difficult to take a clear picture of it though due to the small text engraved on the metal. (http://s1305.beta.photobucket.com/user/bagghunter/media/Ferragamo%20Bag/FrontPocketZipper-FrontSaysMadeinItaly_zps58e41ccc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6)
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> happy New Year to everyone btw.



Hello! Sorry but I just don't have the expertise to properly authenticate bags. I hope someone comes along who can help you but I'm afraid this thread is not often frequented by authenticators for Ferragamo bags, wallets, belts etc. Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## jcoll1960

kumoi said:


> Please help authenticate this wallet:



Hello! Please see my previous 2 posts about authenticating bags/wallets. You wallet does look good to me but I'm not the right person to authenticate - sorry!


----------



## Abby.

I have had this shoes for a while. It was a gift from a friend who bought it in an antique store, she thought I would like it since it's a unique Salvatore Ferragamo. 

Can someone authenticate it for me?































THANK YOU!


----------



## missha

Please help authenticating this pair of varinas, it's gonna be my first ferragamo if all goes well  TIA!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Bow Patent Leather (Rosso Red size 7B)
Listing Number: 290841907114
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290841907114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jcoll1960

missha said:


> Please help authenticating this pair of varinas, it's gonna be my first ferragamo if all goes well  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Bow Patent Leather (Rosso Red size 7B)
> Listing Number: 290841907114
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290841907114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hello, I'd like to be able to see a picture of the heels, from underneath and from the side, but from what I can see, the quality looks great and I can't find any red flags. They look authentic to me.


----------



## jcoll1960

Abby. said:


> I have had this shoes for a while. It was a gift from a friend who bought it in an antique store, she thought I would like it since it's a unique Salvatore Ferragamo.
> 
> Can someone authenticate it for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!



Hi there, It's hard to tell from your photos. You've provided some good close-ups but I really need to also be able to see the entire shoes/soles/innersoles from all angles (side, front, above etc). There's one thing that does worry me about the pics you've posted though - and that's the one of the back of the heels. The two shoes are different where the back of the heel/sole extends up along the centre-back seam of the shoes. One of the shoes has a pointy apex and the other is rounded. Both should be rounded. This is problematic unless it's the angle that the pic was taken from? Anyway, if you could post some more pics of the shoes, I'll have another look at them for you. By the way, the style is Audrey, named after Audrey Hepburn who (pretty much) always wore flats. Salvatore designed the shoes especially for her.


----------



## Musickal1

Removed


----------



## Musickal1

Please help authenticate this Ferragamo bag:

Item:  Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Bag leather yellow or lime? purse (
Item no:  261155205555
Seller:  raretomcat | 403 | 99.3%
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261155205555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Comment:  none

Thank you for any help you can provide!


----------



## AlwaysLearn

Was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Rosina Ferragamo Schiavone shoes:

Item: DRAMATIC! ROSINA FERRAGAMO SCHIAVONE Vtg Black Linen Gold Accent Bow Pumps 8.5 N

Item No: 390439317860
Seller: juliellynnes -- 7091 -- 100%
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390439317860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hello All, my first time, I just found this great forum! I am a bit thrown off by the inside sewn label, among other things  Thanks for help / input!!


----------



## minhhanh192

Please kindly help me to authenticate this Ferragamo bag:

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Belt Purse
Item no: 330848886998
Seller: vaneex827 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330848886998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comment: I received it. I realize the shape seems nice but It doesn't have the code and it looks a bit different with my other Vara party.

Many thanks


----------



## EdnaMode

Minhhanh192
------
Please kindly help me to authenticate this Ferragamo bag:

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Belt Purse
Item no: 330848886998
Seller: vaneex827 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330848886998...84.m1497.l2649
Comment: I received it. I realize the shape seems nice but It doesn't have the code and it looks a bit different with my other Vara party.

Many thanks
-------------
I'm definitely not an expert, but this looks like a fake to me. The ferragamo plate engraving looks very different from any I've seen including my own.  I don't own this model so can't say for sure, but the listing also doesn't state that its authentic either.  Sorry...


----------



## Marlamx

Hi, this is my first time posting in this thread, could you please verify this purse and let me know what u think...
TIA.

Item Number: 390529045759
Seller: edropoff
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390529045759&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=67761353497


----------



## jcoll1960

Musickal1 said:


> Please help authenticate this Ferragamo bag:
> 
> Item:  Vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Bag leather yellow or lime? purse (
> Item no:  261155205555
> Seller:  raretomcat | 403 | 99.3%
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261155205555?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comment:  none
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide!



Sorry I can't help with authenticating bags/wallets/belts. I hope someone comes along who can help you but authenticators for Ferragamo bags/wallets/belts are "thin on the ground" in this thread I'm afraid.


----------



## jcoll1960

AlwaysLearn said:


> Was wondering if anyone could authenticate these Rosina Ferragamo Schiavone shoes:
> 
> Item: DRAMATIC! ROSINA FERRAGAMO SCHIAVONE Vtg Black Linen Gold Accent Bow Pumps 8.5 N
> 
> Item No: 390439317860
> Seller: juliellynnes -- 7091 -- 100%
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390439317860?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hello All, my first time, I just found this great forum! I am a bit thrown off by the inside sewn label, among other things  Thanks for help / input!!



Hello there, I can't really help you with Rosina Ferragamo shoes I'm afraid. The only thing I can say is that I've never seen a pair with this type of label on the innersole (as you mention)! Normally the logo is 'Rosina Ferragamo-Schiavone' printed in a gold flourish on the leather innersole. BUT...that doesn't mean the shoes aren't authentic. I hope someone comes along who can give you a definitive answer!


----------



## jcoll1960

minhhanh192 said:


> Please kindly help me to authenticate this Ferragamo bag:
> 
> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Belt Purse
> Item no: 330848886998
> Seller: vaneex827
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330848886998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comment: I received it. I realize the shape seems nice but It doesn't have the code and it looks a bit different with my other Vara party.
> 
> Many thanks



Hello - please see my post #307 in this thread (above). Sorry I can't help you!


----------



## jcoll1960

Marlamx said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting in this thread, could you please verify this purse and let me know what u think...
> TIA.
> 
> Item Number: 390529045759
> Seller: edropoff
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=390529045759&index=2&nav=WATCHING&nid=67761353497



Hello - please see my post #307 in this thread (above). However - I will throw in an opinion....the bag looks like a well-made, quality piece and there's no obvious red-flags here. I'm sorry I can't properly authenticate for you though - I hope someone else comes along who can help.


----------



## clim91

Hi, could you please verify this pair of flats? 
TIA!!

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Flats
Item no: 321054319030
Seller: charlotteanne21 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Sa...OtyVetz4lrhME3PJHVTyM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Musickal1

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry I can't help with authenticating bags/wallets/belts. I hope someone comes along who can help you but authenticators for Ferragamo bags/wallets/belts are "thin on the ground" in this thread I'm afraid.



Thanks anyway.  I ended up using authenticate4u


----------



## Marlamx

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello - please see my post #307 in this thread (above). However - I will throw in an opinion....the bag looks like a well-made, quality piece and there's no obvious red-flags here. I'm sorry I can't properly authenticate for you though - I hope someone else comes along who can help.



Hello, l couldn't find that post but l was reading the posts before so u r not authenticator or u just do shoes??

Anyway l apretiate your comment and your help..


----------



## jcoll1960

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello - please see my post #307 in this thread (above). Sorry I can't help you!



Oops - so sorry - I meant post #907 in this thread!


----------



## jcoll1960

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello - please see my post #307 in this thread (above). Sorry I can't help you!





Musickal1 said:


> Thanks anyway.  I ended up using authenticate4u



That's great - was it authentic?


----------



## jcoll1960

clim91 said:


> Hi, could you please verify this pair of flats?
> TIA!!
> 
> Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Flats
> Item no: 321054319030
> Seller: charlotteanne21
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Sa...OtyVetz4lrhME3PJHVTyM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Fake - no doubt at all! I hope you didn't buy them?!!


----------



## jcoll1960

Marlamx said:


> Hello, l couldn't find that post but l was reading the posts before so u r not authenticator or u just do shoes??
> 
> Anyway l apretiate your comment and your help..



I'm not an official authenticator with Purse Forum but I've got a lot of experience with Ferragamo shoes - it's a bit of an obsession really and I've amassed quite a collection. I (generally) find the fake shoes pretty easy to spot so I like to help out here as much as I can. And there doesn't seem to be any other dedicated authenticators for Ferragamos, unlike for some of the other designer/luxury brands under the Purse Forum umbrella. I wish I could help with the bag/wallet/belt side of things but I just don't have the expertise. Ferragamo bags are so much more expensive than their shoes so the in-store product is out of reach for me. I've bought a few bags on ebay and they've all turned out to be fakes so I just won't risk it anymore. So there's no way for me to gain the experience I'd need to help authenticate anything but the shoes.


----------



## Marlamx

jcoll1960 said:


> I'm not an official authenticator with Purse Forum but I've got a lot of experience with Ferragamo shoes - it's a bit of an obsession really and I've amassed quite a collection. I (generally) find the fake shoes pretty easy to spot so I like to help out here as much as I can. And there doesn't seem to be any other dedicated authenticators for Ferragamos, unlike for some of the other designer/luxury brands under the Purse Forum umbrella. I wish I could help with the bag/wallet/belt side of things but I just don't have the expertise. Ferragamo bags are so much more expensive than their shoes so the in-store product is out of reach for me. I've bought a few bags on ebay and they've all turned out to be fakes so I just won't risk it anymore. So there's no way for me to gain the experience I'd need to help authenticate anything but the shoes.



Oh l see, what l dont't understand is why they create a forum of Ferragamos if they don't have any authenticators, anyway it very nice of you to help us, if one day l found a pair os Ferragamo shoes l like l will come here to ask you.


Thank you for your response...


----------



## clim91

jcoll1960 said:


> Fake - no doubt at all! I hope you didn't buy them?!!



i am so stupid not to authenticate them before buying!!! 

luckily you are here! thanks for your help!

opened a case on ebay and the seller accepts return  

thanks again!!


----------



## emmeow

Hi everyone,
This is my first post, and I was wondering if you might be able to help me verify if this wallet is authentic.  Here is the item I just purchased from ebay.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Salvato...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

if you scroll down, you will see the close up pictures.  Please let me know your thoughts.  I have 14 days after delivery to return it if there is any question about the authenticity.

Thank you,


----------



## jcoll1960

clim91 said:


> i am so stupid not to authenticate them before buying!!!
> 
> luckily you are here! thanks for your help!
> 
> opened a case on ebay and the seller accepts return
> 
> thanks again!!



No problems - happy to help! Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## jcoll1960

emmeow said:


> Hi everyone,
> This is my first post, and I was wondering if you might be able to help me verify if this wallet is authentic.  Here is the item I just purchased from ebay.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Salvato...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> if you scroll down, you will see the close up pictures.  Please let me know your thoughts.  I have 14 days after delivery to return it if there is any question about the authenticity.
> 
> Thank you,



Hello, 

If you look back over some of the previous posts you'll see that this thread is not often frequented by authenticators of Ferragamo bags/wallets/belts. I can help with the shoe side of things but I don't have the expertise to authenticate your wallet - sorry. I'm not sure if this is 'kosher' so I hope I'm not breaking any Purse Forum rules here but...someone else posted recently that they were able to get a bag authenticated at authenticate4u.com . It might be worth giving that a try! Good luck!


----------



## jcoll1960

Marlamx said:


> Oh l see, what l dont't understand is why they create a forum of Ferragamos if they don't have any authenticators, anyway it very nice of you to help us, if one day l found a pair os Ferragamo shoes l like l will come here to ask you.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response...



I understand what you're saying but there have been authenticators here in the past, it's just that they seem to have disappeared. I'm pretty sure the authenticators here give their time for free so I guess not everyone has the time to commit - and it does take up a fair amount of time! It'd be great if someone could help out here - I hate telling everyone that I can't help them with their bags and wallets. Oh well, here's hoping!


----------



## Musickal1

jcoll1960 said:


> That's great - was it authentic?



Yes, it is!!  Yay.
Thanks!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## goldbows

Item Name: Ferragamo Vara
Listing number: 261164010843
Seller name or ID: duchenko2011
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261164010843
Comments:

Please help me authenticate these shoes! Thanks!


----------



## jcoll1960

goldbows said:


> Item Name: Ferragamo Vara
> Listing number: 261164010843
> Seller name or ID: duchenko2011
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261164010843
> Comments:
> 
> Please help me authenticate these shoes! Thanks!



Hello, Sorry but there aren't enough photos (from different angles) to properly authenticate. All the pics are essentially the same. I'd need a photo of the soles, the serial numbers, the sides of the shoes, the back of the heels and a close-up of the buckle/bow. 

But from what I can see, there are a few worrying things. Firstly, the buckles are upside down - the 'F' of Ferragamo is normally closest to the foot opening. However, I have seen some genuine Ferragamos with this mistake, so occasionally a pair do slip through quality control without this being picked up. Secondly, it's unusual for this style of shoe (it's Lillaz, similar to Vara only the heel is different), and especially this vintage, to have a grosgrain ribbon that doesn't exactly match the colour of the shoes. This bow is a noticeably darker shade. But...whilst this is unusual, it's not definitive. So I just can't say either way without seeing more photos - sorry! Did you buy them?


----------



## goldbows

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello, Sorry but there aren't enough photos (from different angles) to properly authenticate. All the pics are essentially the same. I'd need a photo of the soles, the serial numbers, the sides of the shoes, the back of the heels and a close-up of the buckle/bow.
> 
> But from what I can see, there are a few worrying things. Firstly, the buckles are upside down - the 'F' of Ferragamo is normally closest to the foot opening. However, I have seen some genuine Ferragamos with this mistake, so occasionally a pair do slip through quality control without this being picked up. Secondly, it's unusual for this style of shoe (it's Lillaz, similar to Vara only the heel is different), and especially this vintage, to have a grosgrain ribbon that doesn't exactly match the colour of the shoes. This bow is a noticeably darker shade. But...whilst this is unusual, it's not definitive. So I just can't say either way without seeing more photos - sorry! Did you buy them?


Yes I did. I will take photos of everything and post them so you can help me authenticate. I am a bit worried


----------



## goldbows

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello, Sorry but there aren't enough photos (from different angles) to properly authenticate. All the pics are essentially the same. I'd need a photo of the soles, the serial numbers, the sides of the shoes, the back of the heels and a close-up of the buckle/bow.
> 
> But from what I can see, there are a few worrying things. Firstly, the buckles are upside down - the 'F' of Ferragamo is normally closest to the foot opening. However, I have seen some genuine Ferragamos with this mistake, so occasionally a pair do slip through quality control without this being picked up. Secondly, it's unusual for this style of shoe (it's Lillaz, similar to Vara only the heel is different), and especially this vintage, to have a grosgrain ribbon that doesn't exactly match the colour of the shoes. This bow is a noticeably darker shade. But...whilst this is unusual, it's not definitive. So I just can't say either way without seeing more photos - sorry! Did you buy them?



Hope theses are clear...my phone isn't the greatest.


----------



## jcoll1960

goldbows said:


> Hope theses are clear...my phone isn't the greatest.



Your photos are good - thanks! I'm going to say up-front (because you're obviously worried) that I do think your shoes are authentic. I've compared them to a number of pairs I have here from the same vintage and in all important aspects - build quality, leather soles, shape, heel construction, font used for serial number, innersole lining, position of buckle/bows on vamp (albeit upside-down), stitching etc, they're identical. But it does get curiouser because there's 2 more things that I haven't seen before. One is the short serial number (4 digits instead of 5) and the other is the curved 'MADE IN ITALY' on the soles. However, just because I haven't personally seen these things, doesn't mean that the shoes aren't authentic. It just means that my experience is incomplete. So...all in all, I'm confident that your shoes are the real deal.  

PS. I have seen 4 digit serial numbers on other vintage styles of Ferragamos, just not in this style!


----------



## goldbows

jcoll1960 said:


> Your photos are good - thanks! I'm going to say up-front (because you're obviously worried) that I do think your shoes are authentic. I've compared them to a number of pairs I have here from the same vintage and in all important aspects - build quality, leather soles, shape, heel construction, font used for serial number, innersole lining, position of buckle/bows on vamp (albeit upside-down), stitching etc, they're identical. But it does get curiouser because there's 2 more things that I haven't seen before. One is the short serial number (4 digits instead of 5) and the other is the curved 'MADE IN ITALY' on the soles. However, just because I haven't personally seen these things, doesn't mean that the shoes aren't authentic. It just means that my experience is incomplete. So...all in all, I'm confident that your shoes are the real deal.
> 
> PS. I have seen 4 digit serial numbers on other vintage styles of Ferragamos, just not in this style!


Thank you so much for all your help! I really appreciate it. I am sort of relieved? lol I will proceed to cleaning them and wearing them - the leather is so soft and comfortable 

Your knowledge and attention to detail is amazing. Thank you thank you!


----------



## goldbows

Can you take a look at these?
Item Name: Ferragamo 
Listing number: 121062574070
Seller name or ID: ggita12 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...537&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=121062574070&

Seller has no feedback so I am leary. Please help authenticate these! I have asked for pics of the serial number as well


----------



## jcoll1960

goldbows said:


> Can you take a look at these?
> Item Name: Ferragamo
> Listing number: 121062574070
> Seller name or ID: ggita12
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Boutique-VARA-Bow-Brown-Leather-Heels-Shoes-5-B-/121062574070?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D5405569649187068537%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D121062574070%26
> 
> Seller has no feedback so I am leary. Please help authenticate these! I have asked for pics of the serial number as well



I've already checked these out on ebay - they're definitely authentic!


----------



## goldbows

jcoll1960 said:


> I've already checked these out on ebay - they're definitely authentic!


Thank you


----------



## jcoll1960

goldbows said:


> Thank you so much for all your help! I really appreciate it. I am sort of relieved? lol I will proceed to cleaning them and wearing them - the leather is so soft and comfortable
> 
> Your knowledge and attention to detail is amazing. Thank you thank you!



You're very welcome! And I'm glad you say that the leather is soft and comfortable - that's another good indication of their authenticity. Fakes are generally a notoriously uncomfortable fit.


----------



## jcoll1960

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you in advance.



Hello again, I'm afraid there still isn't anyone here to help with authenticating bags and wallets.  But...a few people have tried using another site - authenticate4u.com - you might have more luck getting your bag authenticated there. Good luck!


----------



## clim91

Hello jcoll1960! thanks for your help last time, i managed to get a full refund from the seller! she wasn't happy at all 

Item Name: Ferragamo Varina flats
Listing number: 160969898327
Seller name or ID: bargainshoeoutletplus 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...98327?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257a8db957

is this authentic? thanks again


----------



## Raven3766

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello again, I'm afraid there still isn't anyone here to help with authenticating bags and wallets.  But...a few people have tried using another site - authenticate4u.com - you might have more luck getting your bag authenticated there. Good luck!



Thank you so much for replying.  I felt like my request was like dust in the wind, so thank you for the information.


----------



## Taghyra

So, I need a little help here...

I was very excited when I thought of getting my boyfriend a nice wallet for Valentine's Day. I was thinking about LV, Burberry, or something similar. Then I remembered he had taken a picture of a Salvatore Ferragamo wallet he had gotten a few years ago, so I asked about it, and that's when I found out it was gifted to him. I was a little bummed because I thought a wallet would have been a perfect gift, but it's something that's already been done.

Meanwhile, I couldn't help but to reasearch his wallet and I couldn't find anything similar to it, which made me wonder if it's an authentic one. Here's
the picture he had up on instagram:







Basically, if it's a fake, I'll go ahead and get him the wallet I want to get him. If not, time to move on to the next gift idea!

Thanks for any help!


PS. I did read the rules about the correct formatting, but I'll take anything that can
be said based on the logo alone.


----------



## glamour_chic

Thank You so much for taking the time to authenticate these if you can.

Item Name: Ferragamo Varina flats
Listing number: 300850149333
Seller name or ID: leendal53
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Black-Leather-Flats-Shoes-7-AA-/300850149333?nma=true&si=yHFizjTGYpdFIbIC7G9Bp8lWTYM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

here are the pictures:


----------



## jcoll1960

clim91 said:


> Hello jcoll1960! thanks for your help last time, i managed to get a full refund from the seller! she wasn't happy at all
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Varina flats
> Listing number: 160969898327
> Seller name or ID: bargainshoeoutletplus
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...98327?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item257a8db957
> 
> is this authentic? thanks again



Yes, I'm 95% sure they're authentic. The pics are a little over-exposed so it's hard to make out the innersole material and cushioning, but from what I can see, there are no red flags!


----------



## jcoll1960

glamour_chic said:


> Thank You so much for taking the time to authenticate these if you can.
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Varina flats
> Listing number: 300850149333
> Seller name or ID: leendal53
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Black-Leather-Flats-Shoes-7-AA-/300850149333?nma=true&si=yHFizjTGYpdFIbIC7G9Bp8lWTYM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> here are the pictures:



Fake - no doubt about it!


----------



## jcoll1960

Taghyra said:


> So, I need a little help here...
> 
> I was very excited when I thought of getting my boyfriend a nice wallet for Valentine's Day. I was thinking about LV, Burberry, or something similar. Then I remembered he had taken a picture of a Salvatore Ferragamo wallet he had gotten a few years ago, so I asked about it, and that's when I found out it was gifted to him. I was a little bummed because I thought a wallet would have been a perfect gift, but it's something that's already been done.
> 
> Meanwhile, I couldn't help but to reasearch his wallet and I couldn't find anything similar to it, which made me wonder if it's an authentic one. Here's
> the picture he had up on instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, if it's a fake, I'll go ahead and get him the wallet I want to get him. If not, time to move on to the next gift idea!
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> 
> PS. I did read the rules about the correct formatting, but I'll take anything that can
> be said based on the logo alone.



Sorry but there's no way anyone could authenticate from that one photo. But it's really beside the point I'm afraid because sadly, there's no-one here at the moment to authenticate Ferragamo bags, wallets or belts. I can help with shoes but that's it. I've been suggesting that people try authenticate4u.com - I know a few Purse Forum members have had success there. But you'd need to provide them with photos of the entire wallet, interior/exterior, all logos, stitching, zips/hardware etc.


----------



## Taghyra

jcoll1960 said:


> Sorry but there's no way anyone could authenticate from that one photo. But it's really beside the point I'm afraid because sadly, there's no-one here at the moment to authenticate Ferragamo bags, wallets or belts. I can help with shoes but that's it. I've been suggesting that people try authenticate4u.com - I know a few Purse Forum members have had success there. But you'd need to provide them with photos of the entire wallet, interior/exterior, all logos, stitching, zips/hardware etc.


Thanks for the reply anyways. I'll skip the wallet this year. Thankfully, I have other things in mind!


----------



## glamour_chic

Thank you so much Jcoll1960 !


----------



## jcoll1960

glamour_chic said:


> Thank you so much Jcoll1960 !



You're welcome glamour_chic!


----------



## xiukhung

Hi,im new here. Can anyone authenticate this for me? I have already paid for it but if its fake, ill definitely demand a refund from the seller. Thank you.
Item name : Ferragamo bag
Seller: pmc7067
ID : (350709497659)
Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/350709497659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## jcoll1960

xiukhung said:


> Hi,im new here. Can anyone authenticate this for me? I have already paid for it but if its fake, ill definitely demand a refund from the seller. Thank you.
> Item name : Ferragamo bag
> Seller: pmc7067
> ID : (350709497659)
> Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/350709497659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



You might have more luck getting your bag authenticated with authenticate4u.com . This thread isn't often frequented by authenticators for Ferragamo bags, wallets or belts. Sorry!


----------



## fushionless

Hi, can someone please help authenticate a belt for me?
Thank you

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Reversible Black/Brown Belt Sz 30
Listing number:  190788703198
Seller name or ID: lovepets911 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SALVATORE-FE..._MWA_Belts&hash=item2c6be493de#ht_2011wt_1254 
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## bewise

Hi all.

Item Name: Mens pocket wallet by Salvatore Ferragamo BRAND NEW - UNBOXED
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: liquidation_queen
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mens-poc...ries&hash=item257acbb667&_uhb=1#ht_713wt_1316
Comments: I'm suspicious as it does not come with a box, claims it's from late 2010 which has been imported from Greece.


----------



## bethany

hi all,

I am getting worried about the purchase I just made. I think I can cancel it before it ships if you all have bad news for me 

Item Name: Vara?
Listing number: Etsy 118472418
Seller name or ID: Scrabblefind
Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/118472418

Comments: I just bought these off etsy but am having second thoughts after some quick googling seems to indicate that the outlined logo means that they are fake.


----------



## jcoll1960

fushionless said:


> Hi, can someone please help authenticate a belt for me?
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Reversible Black/Brown Belt Sz 30
> Listing number:  190788703198
> Seller name or ID: lovepets911
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SALVATORE-FE..._MWA_Belts&hash=item2c6be493de#ht_2011wt_1254
> Comments: Thank you!



Hi there, please read the post #948 immediately prior to yours.


----------



## jcoll1960

bewise said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Item Name: Mens pocket wallet by Salvatore Ferragamo BRAND NEW - UNBOXED
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: liquidation_queen
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mens-poc...ries&hash=item257acbb667&_uhb=1#ht_713wt_1316
> Comments: I'm suspicious as it does not come with a box, claims it's from late 2010 which has been imported from Greece.



Hi there, please read post #948.


----------



## jcoll1960

bethany said:


> hi all,
> 
> I am getting worried about the purchase I just made. I think I can cancel it before it ships if you all have bad news for me
> 
> Item Name: Vara?
> Listing number: Etsy 118472418
> Seller name or ID: Scrabblefind
> Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/118472418
> 
> Comments: I just bought these off etsy but am having second thoughts after some quick googling seems to indicate that the outlined logo means that they are fake.



Yes, sorry but the outlined logo is a dead giveaway. Also, the innersole lining looks synthetic. If you can cancel the transaction, I think you'd be wise!


----------



## sixballoons

Oh no, I just took a closer look at the outline block letter logo on the insoles mentioned on various posts in this thread. I just purchased Varina flats that the seller insisted are authentic - she said she bought them herself from SF on Rodeo Drive and has 100% feedback. Is there any chance these can be authentic?

Item Name: SALVADORE FERRAGAMO PURPLE PATENT CALF BALLET FLATS 8 1/2 (subtitle) AUTHENTIC
Listing number: Ebay 300859037070
Seller name or ID: sofistakat
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVADORE-F...37070?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item460c98958e

She also mentioned they were purchased in 2008. Thank you in advance.


----------



## italianshogun12

*Item Name:* Unknown? Men's Messenger/Briefcase
*Image Part 1 of 3:*

































Split into 3 posts (limitation of 8 photos per post)
Thanks in Advanced!


----------



## italianshogun12

*Item Name:* Unknown? Men's Messenger/Briefcase
*Image Part 2 of 3:*


----------



## italianshogun12

Part 3 of 3:









Thanks TPF!


----------



## ahwong

hi

i'm thinking about buying this SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Wallet Purse from ebay. please help me authenticate this one. Thanks.


Item Name: NWOT Authentic SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Wallet Purse
Listing number: 200898237907
Seller name or ID: pamperloo
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWOT-Aut...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item2ec677d5d3
Comments: Brand new without tags.


----------



## Shelly95

Please authenticate this for me, much appreciate! 

Item name: $450 Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Bow Flats Black 6/6.5/7/7.5/8/8.5B GORGEOUS!
Item number: 321011504527
Seller: marketplace58
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/450-Salv...s&var&hash=item4abdc6d58f&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_689


----------



## uponbluemoon

Would you please authenticate these?  Compared to a previous post, #932, they look similar to my untrained eyes

Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Black Leather Low Heels 5.5
Listing number: 124579995
Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124579995/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-black-leather
Comments:

Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Green Suede Leather Low Heels 5.5
Listing number:124580441
Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124580441/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-green-suede?
Comments:


Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Dark Navy Linen Low Heels 5.5
Listing number:124580881
Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124580881/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-dark-navy-linen?ref=correlated_featured
Comments:


----------



## jcoll1960

uponbluemoon said:


> Would you please authenticate these?  Compared to a previous post, #932, they look similar to my untrained eyes
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Black Leather Low Heels 5.5
> Listing number: 124579995
> Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124579995/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-black-leather
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Green Suede Leather Low Heels 5.5
> Listing number:124580441
> Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124580441/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-green-suede?
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Dark Navy Linen Low Heels 5.5
> Listing number:124580881
> Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124580881/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-dark-navy-linen?ref=correlated_featured
> Comments:



These all look good to me - no red flags. I should add though that I'm using my iphone to look at the listings (I won't be home for a few days to have a better look on a big screen). But from what I can see, they look authentic.


----------



## sixballoons

sixballoons said:


> Oh no, I just took a closer look at the outline block letter logo on the insoles mentioned on various posts in this thread. I just purchased Varina flats that the seller insisted are authentic - she said she bought them herself from SF on Rodeo Drive and has 100% feedback. Is there any chance these can be authentic?
> 
> Item Name: SALVADORE FERRAGAMO PURPLE PATENT CALF BALLET FLATS 8 1/2 (subtitle) AUTHENTIC
> Listing number: Ebay 300859037070
> Seller name or ID: sofistakat
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVADORE-F...37070?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item460c98958e
> 
> She also mentioned they were purchased in 2008. Thank you in advance.



Hi everyone, just a quick update on these. I was searching ferragamo shoe pics through TPF and came across a thread where pics from the Orlando outlet store were taken by an SA then posted by a tPFer here 
http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...inds-etailers-retailers-outlets-453414-3.html

This post is the first time where I have seen an authentic Varina with the outlined logo instead of block filled letters! Did anyone else notice this?


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Please help authenticate! Thanks ladies!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique Firenze made in italy Dark RED Bow Flats Size 8.5
Listing number: Ebay 281069621702
Seller name or ID: pamaria26
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...5-/281069621702?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123

Do these usually run true to size?


----------



## scwong

Hello, this is my very first post! Found this Ferragamo cross-body purse at a thrift shop today, and was wondering if someone can help me authenticate? I tried to take as clear of pictures as I could - I hope they are clear enough!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8523631312/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8523629854/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8523613020/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522496979/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522494169/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522491251/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522489057/

Really appreciate your guys' help


----------



## jcoll1960

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Please help authenticate! Thanks ladies!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique Firenze made in italy Dark RED Bow Flats Size 8.5
> Listing number: Ebay 281069621702
> Seller name or ID: pamaria26
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...5-/281069621702?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123
> 
> Do these usually run true to size?



Hi NYYankeeGrl, 

The shoes are definitely authentic - no doubt at all. Ferragamos pretty much always run on the small side. As a general rule, most people need to choose a 1/2 size bigger than they'd normally take, but sometimes even a full size bigger, depending on the style of the shoe. 

However, this pair have a width fitting of A3 which means that they're extra extra narrow. So unless you have particularly narrow feet, they're more than likely going to be too tight. That said, they could _possibly_ fit you if you normally take a size 7.5, but if you're an 8 or more, then you'd be wise to 'pass' on this pair. The seller does take returns but you'd be out-of-pocket for shipping both ways if it didn't work out. 

If, on the other hand, you do have narrow feet and normally take a size 8, then there's a good chance they'd fit you. 

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## jcoll1960

uponbluemoon said:


> Would you please authenticate these?  Compared to a previous post, #932, they look similar to my untrained eyes
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Black Leather Low Heels 5.5
> Listing number: 124579995
> Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124579995/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-black-leather
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Green Suede Leather Low Heels 5.5
> Listing number:124580441
> Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124580441/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-green-suede?
> Comments:
> 
> 
> Item Name: FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Shoes Dark Navy Linen Low Heels 5.5
> Listing number:124580881
> Seller name or ID: VintageChinchilla
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/124580881/ferragamo-vara-bow-shoes-dark-navy-linen?ref=correlated_featured
> Comments:



Hello again, I've just had another look on a big screen and all 3 pairs are definitely authentic!


----------



## jcoll1960

italianshogun12 said:


> *Item Name:* Unknown? Men's Messenger/Briefcase
> *Image Part 1 of 3:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Split into 3 posts (limitation of 8 photos per post)
> Thanks in Advanced!


 v

Hello, 

From the photos, the bag does look to be a great quality piece. But I'm not experienced enough to properly authenticate Ferragamo bags/wallets or belts (shoes are my forte) - sorry! You might try authenticate4u.com, I know some people have been able to get items authenticated there. Good luck!


----------



## jcoll1960

ahwong said:


> hi
> 
> i'm thinking about buying this SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Wallet Purse from ebay. please help me authenticate this one. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWOT Authentic SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Leather Wallet Purse
> Listing number: 200898237907
> Seller name or ID: pamperloo
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/NWOT-Aut...7?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item2ec677d5d3
> Comments: Brand new without tags.



Please read post #948.


----------



## jcoll1960

scwong said:


> Hello, this is my very first post! Found this Ferragamo cross-body purse at a thrift shop today, and was wondering if someone can help me authenticate? I tried to take as clear of pictures as I could - I hope they are clear enough!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8523631312/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8523629854/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8523613020/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522496979/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522494169/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522491251/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13107291@N08/8522489057/
> 
> Really appreciate your guys' help



Please read post #948.


----------



## scwong

jcoll1960 said:


> Please read post #948.



Ok I'll try there, thanks!!


----------



## jcoll1960

Shelly95 said:


> Please authenticate this for me, much appreciate!
> 
> Item name: $450 Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Bow Flats Black 6/6.5/7/7.5/8/8.5B GORGEOUS!
> Item number: 321011504527
> Seller: marketplace58
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/450-Salv...s&var&hash=item4abdc6d58f&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_689



Hello, Sorry it's taken me so long to get to your enquiry. The short answer though is that I'm just not sure about the authenticity. The shoes look ok, but there are a few things that bother me and that prevent me from properly authenticating. Firstly, the seller is using some stock photos (pics 1, 7, 8 and 10 have been copied from elsewhere). This always makes me suspicious. I can't see the innersole lining properly to determine if it's genuine leather and has the right amount of padding. There's no pic of the actual serial number printed on the inside lining so I can't check this and compare to the box. Sorry I can't give you a definitive answer!


----------



## jcoll1960

sixballoons said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick update on these. I was searching ferragamo shoe pics through TPF and came across a thread where pics from the Orlando outlet store were taken by an SA then posted by a tPFer here
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ferragam...inds-etailers-retailers-outlets-453414-3.html
> 
> This post is the first time where I have seen an authentic Varina with the outlined logo instead of block filled letters! Did anyone else notice this?



Hello sixballoons, 

This is interesting! But I would swear that many of these pairs are fake. I don't know where they come from but there are a number of online Ferragamo outlets that are purporting to sell genuine shoes and look legit but are in fact, selling replicas. If the poster of the pics in that other thread can prove with receipts that they were bought from a SF store or Saks/Bloomingdales etc, then I'd stand corrected. But in post #35 of that thread, pics 1, 2, 3,  & 4 look fake (innersole lining not genuine leather) and pic 5 suspect. Same with the other posts. But I can't authenticate based on one pic of each pair (and I'm seriously short on time anyway). But thanks for pointing out the posts in that other thread!


----------



## jcoll1960

scwong said:


> Ok I'll try there, thanks!!



No problems! The bag looks gorgeous - I really it turns out to be authentic!


----------



## uponbluemoon

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello again, I've just had another look on a big screen and all 3 pairs are definitely authentic!


Thank you so much!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi NYYankeeGrl,
> 
> The shoes are definitely authentic - no doubt at all. Ferragamos pretty much always run on the small side. As a general rule, most people need to choose a 1/2 size bigger than they'd normally take, but sometimes even a full size bigger, depending on the style of the shoe.
> 
> However, this pair have a width fitting of A3 which means that they're extra extra narrow. So unless you have particularly narrow feet, they're more than likely going to be too tight. That said, they could _possibly_ fit you if you normally take a size 7.5, but if you're an 8 or more, then you'd be wise to 'pass' on this pair. The seller does take returns but you'd be out-of-pocket for shipping both ways if it didn't work out.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you do have narrow feet and normally take a size 8, then there's a good chance they'd fit you.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense!



Thanks! Looks like like I'll hunt down a 9/9.5.


----------



## snowyx1535

Could someone please authenticate this pair of Vara for me. I already purchased this but I definitely file a return if they are fake. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Vara
Listing number: 321085379682
Seller name or ID: cascade_deals
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Vara-Almond-Calf-Sz-9-C-Low-Heel-Pump-Gold-tone-Logo-Nude-/321085379682?ssPageName=ADME%3AL%3AOU%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=fUAEvSt3TRWi5%252BmVauM%252BjnMhGkw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lisaandrobbie

Item Name: Gold/Tan pebbled Ferragamo pumps
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link: n/a
Comments: Hi. These are not currently for sale yet. I wanted to make sure they are authentic before I post them. I am wondering about the handwritten numbers on the sole near the heel. I haven't seen anything about this while researching Ferragamo's, which led me to your thread. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## divineparadise

Hi can someone help look at this listing and tell me if this is authentic? It won't come with the shoe box.

http://deluxemall.com/ferragamo/118...nt-leather-heels-size-7-5d-380-fast-deal.html


----------



## flicksityy

*Item Name: * AUTH PRE-OWNED SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VARA RIBBON LEATHER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG NR
*Listing number:* 350726239926
*Seller name or ID: * ginza-japan
*Working Link: * http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350726239926#ht_3599wt_1135
*Comments:* Hi would anyone be able to authenticate this bag for me? I've never seen this design, is it possibly a vintage? Thanks!


----------



## SusanShopper

Please authenticate this Ferragamo for me.   Thank you so much.

Item Name:
Reduced: Vtg. Salvatore Ferragamo Beige Ecru Italian Lambskin- 
Listing number: 104914765
Seller name or ID: AmyVintagetreasures
Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/104914765/reduced-vtg-salvatore-ferragamo-beige?


----------



## jcoll1960

snowyx1535 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this pair of Vara for me. I already purchased this but I definitely file a return if they are fake. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Vara
> Listing number: 321085379682
> Seller name or ID: cascade_deals
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Vara-Almond-Calf-Sz-9-C-Low-Heel-Pump-Gold-tone-Logo-Nude-/321085379682?ssPageName=ADME%3AL%3AOU%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=fUAEvSt3TRWi5%252BmVauM%252BjnMhGkw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Definitely fake - sorry! 

By the way - I must apologise for not responding earlier. I've been away  from home and relying on the tPF app on my iphone which hasn't been  working - very frustrating! So this is the first chance I've had to check the thread.


----------



## jcoll1960

lisaandrobbie said:


> Item Name: Gold/Tan pebbled Ferragamo pumps
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: n/a
> Working Link: n/a
> Comments: Hi. These are not currently for sale yet. I wanted to make sure they are authentic before I post them. I am wondering about the handwritten numbers on the sole near the heel. I haven't seen anything about this while researching Ferragamo's, which led me to your thread. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



These look genuine to me. You often find small numbers/writing on the soles of second-hand Ferragamos. Sometimes they're auctioned (by an auction house - not ebay) and the writing denotes the lot number. 

By the way - I must apologise for not responding earlier. I've been away from home and relying on the tPF app on my iphone which hasn't been working. So this is the first chance I've had to check the thread.


----------



## jcoll1960

divineparadise said:


> Hi can someone help look at this listing and tell me if this is authentic? It won't come with the shoe box.
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/ferragamo/118...nt-leather-heels-size-7-5d-380-fast-deal.html



Sorry but I can't tell from the photos. The uppers do look good but the soles don't look like leather to me and the heels don't look like stacked leather. But I just can't be sure from the pics - sorry! 

By the way - I must apologise for not responding earlier. I've been away   from home and relying on the tPF app on my iphone which hasn't been   working - very frustrating! So this is the first chance I've had to  check the thread.


----------



## jcoll1960

flicksityy said:


> *Item Name: * AUTH PRE-OWNED SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VARA RIBBON LEATHER CHAIN SHOULDER BAG NR
> *Listing number:* 350726239926
> *Seller name or ID: * ginza-japan
> *Working Link: * http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350726239926#ht_3599wt_1135
> *Comments:* Hi would anyone be able to authenticate this bag for me? I've never seen this design, is it possibly a vintage? Thanks!



Please read post #948 (sorry I can't help with authenticating bags, wallets or belts - shoes are my area of expertise).  You might try www.authenticate4u.com I know some people have had luck getting their bags etc authenticated there - good luck!


----------



## jcoll1960

SusanShopper said:


> Please authenticate this Ferragamo for me.   Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name:
> Reduced: Vtg. Salvatore Ferragamo Beige Ecru Italian Lambskin-
> Listing number: 104914765
> Seller name or ID: AmyVintagetreasures
> Working Link: http://www.etsy.com/listing/104914765/reduced-vtg-salvatore-ferragamo-beige?



Please read post #948 (sorry I can't help with authenticating bags, wallets or belts - shoes are my area of expertise). You might try www.authenticate4u.com I know some people have had luck getting their bags etc authenticated there - good luck!


----------



## MissNano

Item Name: Vintage Shoes Ferragamo Pearl
Seller name or ID: Terri
Working Link: http://www.threadflip.com/items/82917-vintage-shoes-ferragamo-pearl
Comments: Already bought them so really hoping they are authentic vintage!

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## sixballoons

Thanks so much for authenticating and pointing out what we should be looking for jcoll! I ended up returning the shoes for a full refund. The leather felt stiff and the sole appeared to be rubber. 

What I have learned from you so far:
-innersole ferragamo block logo must be filled rather than outlined letters
-ferragamo signature brass on vamp runs from F towards back of shoe to front

My question for you is, how do you tell from photos whether the insole liner is leather or not? And are there any other basic tips for Vara and Varina authenticating?


----------



## jcoll1960

MissNano said:


> Item Name: Vintage Shoes Ferragamo Pearl
> Seller name or ID: Terri
> Working Link: http://www.threadflip.com/items/82917-vintage-shoes-ferragamo-pearl
> Comments: Already bought them so really hoping they are authentic vintage!
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!



Yes, definitely authentic!


----------



## MissNano

jcoll1960 said:


> Yes, definitely authentic!



What a relief, thank you so much!


----------



## Iheartbags4ever

In a moment of impulse and passion I bought this Sofia satchel today, but have since then read Rue La La sells fakes!  Please help.  Thank you !

Item - Ferragamo Sofia satchel in medium
Link -
http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/66395/1111995097/1/DEFAULT


----------



## jcoll1960

Iheartbags4ever said:


> In a moment of impulse and passion I bought this Sofia satchel today, but have since then read Rue La La sells fakes!  Please help.  Thank you !
> 
> Item - Ferragamo Sofia satchel in medium
> Link -
> http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/66395/1111995097/1/DEFAULT



Hi there, I just tried to have a look at the link but in order to see the item properly, I'd have to give them my email address and sign up. I don't want to do that because I too have heard that they sell fakes. However, that aside, I actually don't have the expertise to authenticate bags/wallets/belts - sorry! Authenticators for these items are 'thin on the ground' in this thread I'm afraid. I've been referrring people to www.authenticate4u.com because a number of tPF members have been able to get authentications there. Good luck!


----------



## conmeocuoi

I really like SF Shoes. I found that on Ebay, so may people sell SF shoes much cheaper than in stores.
The prices really make me confuse that the shoes are really authentic or not (
Please help me authenticate them. Thank you very much
1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390562195245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221201784472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item2ec6eae704


----------



## jcoll1960

conmeocuoi said:


> I really like SF Shoes. I found that on Ebay, so may people sell SF shoes much cheaper than in stores.
> The prices really make me confuse that the shoes are really authentic or not (
> Please help me authenticate them. Thank you very much
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390562195245?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/221201784472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Salvato...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item2ec6eae704



Hi there, 

The pictures for no.s 1 and 2 aren't good enough to properly authenticate. I need to be able to clearly inspect the stamp and material of the sole and innersole. I've tried enlarging the pics but they're too out-of-focus to show the detail I'd need. I'd also need a close-up of the buckle. 

I can tell you that from what I _can_ see, I do have some questions although I must concede that the seller of no. 1 has a great reputation and I'm not aware of them passing on fakes. They also take returns and this is a good indication of a reputable seller. 

As far as the seller of no. 2 goes, they don't have a proven track record and they don't take returns, so I wouldn't risk it. There are a number of red flags here.      

I can also tell you, without any doubt, that no. 3 from seller ob_speedy is definitely fake.


----------



## conmeocuoi

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> The pictures for no.s 1 and 2 aren't good enough to properly authenticate. I need to be able to clearly inspect the stamp and material of the sole and innersole. I've tried enlarging the pics but they're too out-of-focus to show the detail I'd need. I'd also need a close-up of the buckle.
> 
> I can tell you that from what I _can_ see, I do have some questions although I must concede that the seller of no. 1 has a great reputation and I'm not aware of them passing on fakes. They also take returns and this is a good indication of a reputable seller.
> 
> As far as the seller of no. 2 goes, they don't have a proven track record and they don't take returns, so I wouldn't risk it. There are a number of red flags here.
> 
> I can also tell you, without any doubt, that no. 3 from seller ob_speedy is definitely fake.


Thank you so much for your help, *jcoll1960*, without your comment, i would buy that red shoes no.3 from seller ob_speedy.
Unfortunately, i already ordered 1 Sf shoes from that seller (. Would you please one more time take a look at those SF shoes and authenticate them for me?
1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/20090687756...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

2. And this Distinta Beige Patent Leather SF shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160991851755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

And would you please let me know which point to show that the shoes are not authentic so that i can report to ebay. Fake stuffs selling dealers must be stopped :cry:
Once a gain, thank you thank you so much, *jcoll1960*


----------



## Shelly95

Hi, I bought these shoes from eBay, could anyone authenticate them for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sixballoons

conmeocuoi said:


> And would you please let me know which point to show that the shoes are not authentic so that i can report to ebay. Fake stuffs selling dealers must be stopped :cry:
> Once a gain, thank you thank you so much, *jcoll1960*



I learned from jcoll through this thread that #3, the red Vara, is fake because the leather wraps around the heel with a seam down the centre of the inner heel. This can be seen on the third to last pic in the ebay listing. Jcoll says this is a sure sign of fake Vara's and the indent between the shoe body and the heel seems tb another indicator.


----------



## conmeocuoi

sixballoons said:


> I learned from jcoll through this thread that #3, the red Vara, is fake because the leather wraps around the heel with a seam down the centre of the inner heel. This can be seen on the third to last pic in the ebay listing. Jcoll says this is a sure sign of fake Vara's and the indent between the shoe body and the heel seems tb another indicator.


Thank you so much for your comment. I could not sleep last night since i watched Jcoll's comment. Still wait for her comment about the 2 SF i've boght :cry:


----------



## jcoll1960

conmeocuoi said:


> Thank you so much for your help, *jcoll1960*, without your comment, i would buy that red shoes no.3 from seller ob_speedy.
> Unfortunately, i already ordered 1 Sf shoes from that seller (. Would you please one more time take a look at those SF shoes and authenticate them for me?
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/20090687756...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 2. And this Distinta Beige Patent Leather SF shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160991851755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> And would you please let me know which point to show that the shoes are not authentic so that i can report to ebay. Fake stuffs selling dealers must be stopped :cry:
> Once a gain, thank you thank you so much, *jcoll1960*



Hello again conmeocuoi, I'm really sorry to tell you this but no. 2 is a definite fake (no doubt about it) and I'm 95% sure that no. 1 is also a fake. 

Re no. 1 - seller ob_speedy definitely sells fakes - I've looked at this seller a number of times and can't believe that they're still getting away with it. The 'Varas' they sell (they're actually the Lillaz style with the supposedly leather-wrapped heel) are obvious fakes because there's a seam running down the centre of the inside part of the heel (ie. where the sole joins the heel). You don't get this seam in genuine Ferragamos and the heel plates are a slightly different shape. You can see this in the 8th pic of the red patent pair. You can also see a ridge at the back of the shoes where the heel joins the shoe (7th pic of red patent pair) - this is also a sure sign that they're fake. As far as the Tan Tosca wedge platforms in your link, I'm 95% sure that the heels aren't made of genuine stacked leather. They definitely look synthetic. I wouldn't trust that ANY of the shoes from this seller are authentic. 

Re no. 2 - the heels of these shoes are also a dead giveaway. They're made of a synthetic, plastic material and not genuine wrapped leather. The shape of the heel and heel plate is also wrong. 

So I'm very sorry if you bought both these pairs! Have you left feedback yet? I'd definitely be trying to return the shoes for a refund and if you don't have any luck with the seller, try lodging a dispute with Paypal (assuming you paid with Paypal)? 

You can try reporting the sellers but I'm not convinced that ebay will do anything I'm afraid. I've tried reporting sellers of fakes and to date, there's been no action taken against them. But give it a go, perhaps refer ebay to the posts in this thread? Good luck!


----------



## jcoll1960

Shelly95 said:


> Hi, I bought these shoes from eBay, could anyone authenticate them for me? Thanks in advance!



Hello, Sorry but I can't be sure from the pics of this pair (and the pic of the soles isn't clear enough to be able to check the logo) but I have to say there are a few red flags. Firstly, the dustbag doesn't look like the right material and the red logo is normally in the centre of the bag, not off to one side like this (looks very unprofessional and not what you'd expect from this quality brand)! Also, the serial number on the shoes doesn't match the one on the box. But from what I can see, the shoes themselves look ok, so I'm not prepared to say they're fake. 

How do they feel when you try them on? Are they comfortable? Is the innersole nicely padded? Fake Ferragamos are a notoriously uncomfortable fit.


----------



## Shelly95

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello, Sorry but I can't be sure from the pics of this pair (and the pic of the soles isn't clear enough to be able to check the logo) but I have to say there are a few red flags. Firstly, the dustbag doesn't look like the right material and the red logo is normally in the centre of the bag, not off to one side like this (looks very unprofessional and not what you'd expect from this quality brand)! Also, the serial number on the shoes doesn't match the one on the box. But from what I can see, the shoes themselves look ok, so I'm not prepared to say they're fake.
> 
> How do they feel when you try them on? Are they comfortable? Is the innersole nicely padded? Fake Ferragamos are a notoriously uncomfortable fit.



They fell uncomfortable before but after wearing them a few times, they're really comfortable now, although the sides where my bunions are, not so comfortable. But there's one thing that bugging me that the shoes became slightly too big, kind of like lose its shape, also have some dents and the patent leather is very glossy, i can see my reflection in it, compare to another preowned Vara I have, the leather doesn't look as glossy. Here's the link for additional pictures including the dents, logos, how glossy the patent leather is etc. please take a look to see if they're authentic or not, thank you!
http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/Mishmeister/library/Ferragamo Varina


----------



## crunch28

Hello everyone! Can you please authenticate this ferragamo bag for me. Found it in an online thrift shop 

Name: Ferragamo Mini Bucket Bag
Seller: enlinea

Thanks in advance!

Here are the pics:


----------



## jcoll1960

sixballoons said:


> I learned from jcoll through this thread that #3, the red Vara, is fake because the leather wraps around the heel with a seam down the centre of the inner heel. This can be seen on the third to last pic in the ebay listing. Jcoll says this is a sure sign of fake Vara's and the indent between the shoe body and the heel seems tb another indicator.



Hello again sixballoons (and also conmeocuoi ) 

I got a terrible shock last night when I had a look at brand new Vara shoes online at the official Ferragamo website (http://www.ferragamo.com) and then checked again at the Saks 5th Ave online site. I discovered that the new Varas (on both of these sites) with leather-wrapped heels DO HAVE THE SEAM down the centre of the inside part of the heel. They also HAVE THE RIDGE at the back where the heel joins the back of the shoe. 

So today I went into a large department store here in Melbourne which stocks Ferragamos to check the Varas and they didn't have any with these type of heels. So I can only assume that Ferragamo have recently changed their manufacturing process and slightly tweaked the design of this style but that these shoes have not yet reached Australian shores. 

I'm so sorry to have given out incorrect information - I'd never do that deliberately and it's a lesson to me that I can't assume that what Ferragamo have produced in the past is still being produced in exactly the same way. Clearly things do change and I need to be vigilant to keep up with it all. 

Of course, this doesn't necessarily mean that the shoes in the listings you've all asked about are authentic, because this new style of heel appears to be even easier to fake than the old style. But it definitely means that the shoes are _not necessarily_ fake - I was wrong to identify them as such and I humbly apologise. 

I've asked tPF to remove the post where I first mention about the heels so that others aren't misled. :shame:


----------



## jcoll1960

conmeocuoi said:


> Thank you so much for your help, *jcoll1960*, without your comment, i would buy that red shoes no.3 from seller ob_speedy.
> Unfortunately, i already ordered 1 Sf shoes from that seller (. Would you please one more time take a look at those SF shoes and authenticate them for me?
> 1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/20090687756...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 2. And this Distinta Beige Patent Leather SF shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160991851755?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> And would you please let me know which point to show that the shoes are not authentic so that i can report to ebay. Fake stuffs selling dealers must be stopped :cry:
> Once a gain, thank you thank you so much, *jcoll1960*



Hi commeocuoi, 

Please read post #1003 with my sincere apologies. (The pair of red patent Varas from seller ob_speedy may not be fake!).


----------



## jcoll1960

crunch28 said:


> Hello everyone! Can you please authenticate this ferragamo bag for me. Found it in an online thrift shop
> 
> Name: Ferragamo Mini Bucket Bag
> Seller: enlinea
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Here are the pics:



Sorry I can't help with authenticating bags/wallets/belts. Try www.authenticate4u.com . Good luck!


----------



## jcoll1960

Ok, that's it for me everyone - I'm hanging up my 'authenticator' hat (at least for a while while I do some more research into my product)!


----------



## Shelly95

jcoll1960 said:


> Ok, that's it for me everyone - I'm hanging up my 'authenticator' hat (at least for a while while I do some more research into my product)!



Hi there, can you help me to authenticate these shoes first? >< you weren't unsure about the shoes so I posted some more pictures along with comments about the shoes. Please help me as I'm running out of time to file a dispute if the shoes turn out to be fake! >< I'd really appreciate it! Here's the previous post: The shoes fell uncomfortable before but after wearing them a few times, they're really comfortable now, although the sides where my bunions are, not so comfortable. But there's one thing that bugging me that the shoes became slightly too big, kind of like lose its shape, also have some dents and the patent leather is very glossy, i can see my reflection in it, compare to another preowned Vara I have, the leather doesn't look as glossy. Here's the link for additional pictures including the dents, logos, how glossy the patent leather is etc. please take a look to see if they're authentic or not, thank you!
http://m1275.photobucket.com/albums/Mishmeister/Ferragamo Varina


----------



## conmeocuoi

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi commeocuoi,
> 
> Please read post #1003 with my sincere apologies. (The pair of red patent Varas from seller ob_speedy may not be fake!).


Dear jcoll1960, how's about This Tosca Tan Vara Bow Wedge, Could it be Auth?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20090687756...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks for your help again


----------



## sixballoons

jcoll1960 said:


> Ok, that's it for me everyone - I'm hanging up my 'authenticator' hat (at least for a while while I do some more research into my product)!



Don't be so hard on yourself! You have been so great!

If you have time to do another authenticate on the ferragamo Carrie G buckle flats, can you tell if this is authentic?

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/3673933206.html


----------



## jcoll1960

Shelly95 said:


> Hi there, can you help me to authenticate these shoes first? >< you weren't unsure about the shoes so I posted some more pictures along with comments about the shoes. Please help me as I'm running out of time to file a dispute if the shoes turn out to be fake! >< I'd really appreciate it! Here's the previous post: The shoes fell uncomfortable before but after wearing them a few times, they're really comfortable now, although the sides where my bunions are, not so comfortable. But there's one thing that bugging me that the shoes became slightly too big, kind of like lose its shape, also have some dents and the patent leather is very glossy, i can see my reflection in it, compare to another preowned Vara I have, the leather doesn't look as glossy. Here's the link for additional pictures including the dents, logos, how glossy the patent leather is etc. please take a look to see if they're authentic or not, thank you!
> http://m1275.photobucket.com/albums/Mishmeister/Ferragamo Varina



Hi Shelly95, 

I've had a good look at all of your photos and the short answer is that whilst there are a few worrying things, I just can't tell whether your shoes are authentic or not. It's great that they're now comfortable - that's a really good sign. And the interiors/innersoles do look like genuine leather - also a good sign. But I still can't say for _sure_.   

OK, here's the long answer.... The troubling things are: the dustbag as already mentioned, the fact that the logo isn't centred on the innersole lining; and the fact that the serial number doesn't match the box. In all other respects though, I can't find anything that would indicate that they're fake. I agree it's worrying that the leather has stretched a bit out of shape already and that there are indentations as you say. But you also mention that you have bunions and this will definitely cause the shoes to lose their shape - so it's not a definitive sign. As far as the extra glossy patent leather is concerned, if you look at the brand new ones advertised on www.ferragamo.com and www.saksfifthavenue.com , the Varinas there also look to be extra shiny compared to the ones from a few years ago or longer.  

From what I've seen in the last few days, I can only assume that Ferragamo have lowered their production values for commercial reasons - to save costs and increase profits. I find this very sad and I'm really shocked and disappointed by it because I think they're now making an inferior product. It also means that without having examples of these new shoes with their changed heels and materials, I can't properly compare and therefore accurately authenticate. Most of the shoes in my collection are now vintage. The quality is obvious and second to none. That's why, when I saw some of the shoes to be authenticated recently, I assumed that they must be fake. 

So I'm not sure how much help I can be to people in this thread anymore. 

Look, why don't you try www.authenticate4u.com and see what they say about your shoes? I'd be very interested to hear what they have to say! I'm sorry I can't help you any further than that. Good luck with it all.


----------



## jcoll1960

conmeocuoi said:


> Dear jcoll1960, how's about This Tosca Tan Vara Bow Wedge, Could it be Auth?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20090687756...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks for your help again



Ok conmeocuoi, the short answer here is yes, the shoes could be authentic - but I just can't be sure for the reasons outlined in post #1010 above. 

I honestly thought that your Tan Tosca shoes were fakes until I (yesterday) saw a pair on the Saks 5th Ave site with exactly the same heel. 

It seems that Ferragamo are no longer using genuine stacked leather heels, and to cut costs, are now using synthetic imitation stacked heels. 

What this means is that their shoes are now even easier to fake and it makes my job of weeding out the fakes from the genuine article, incredibly difficult. So you see, your shoes could be genuine and they could be fake. I don't have any way of being able to tell for sure because I don't have anything to compare them to. 

I think it's terrible that Ferragamo would use inferior materials in their heels and possibly also their uppers/interiors. And I certainly won't be lining up to purchase them anymore. I'll stick to vintage (ie. 10 years old or more) and up to about 5 years ago. So I don't see how I can be much help in this thread anymore, unless it's to authenticate older shoes.  

Sorry I can't help you any more than that! But why don't you try http://www.authenticate4u.com - perhaps they can help you? Good luck!


----------



## jcoll1960

sixballoons said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself! You have been so great!
> 
> If you have time to do another authenticate on the ferragamo Carrie G buckle flats, can you tell if this is authentic?
> 
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/3673933206.html



Thanks for the vote of confidence sixballoons! Ok, I've had a look at these shoes and yes, I do think they look authentic. In the close-up of the buckle on the vamp you can see the lovely quality of the leather and all other aspects look good. Also, in my experience, _every_ pair of Ferragamos I've bought with this sticker on the sole have turned out to be authentic.


----------



## stravinsky18

hello
bought a red wallet for my mum from ebay for 320
i just wanna double check regarding this item

thanks
xx
cie


----------



## janiced163

Hello, 

May I have this authenticated, please?  I'm thrown off by the stamp inside the shoe.  The stamp on mine are filled with gold foil entirely and not outlined like shown on these shoes.  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140942408639?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649


----------



## sixballoons

janiced163 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I have this authenticated, please?  I'm thrown off by the stamp inside the shoe.  The stamp on mine are filled with gold foil entirely and not outlined like shown on these shoes.  Thank you!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140942408639?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649



Hi janiced, I am not an expert but other than the logo being a problem, the underside of the shoe shows poor construction -see the glue oozing out from the heel? I have seen a pair of fake varinas just like this and the leather is hard and I believe the sole was rubber instead of leather. It had the outline logo like this too. I believe these are fake.


----------



## conmeocuoi

Would you please help me authenticate these shoes, too:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230951519762?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks alot ^^


----------



## yfaheem

Hi,
Are these authentic? 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/shopdesignershoesnet/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
And is this seller legit?


----------



## clim91

Hello! are these flats authentic? TIA


----------



## pwoolley

Item Name - Unsure
Listing Number - Unknown
Seller - Goodwill
Just curious if this a knock off. I suspect it is.


----------



## janiced163

May I have this authenticated, please?  Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-SATCHEL-TOTE-BAG-/230955707901?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c6086dfd


----------



## minhhanh192

Pls kindy authenticate these shoes for me:
*Item Name: *
*Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo red kitten heels, size 6*

* Listing number: 281087170926
Seller name or ID: *
*accessories_lover
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281087170926?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many Tks.
*


----------



## DazzleDazed

Hi! I saw this on Ebay. Do you think it's authentic? Thank you very much.

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Hamdbag Bag Top Handles Brown Camel 
Listing number: 300880401597
Seller name or ID: upon-a-star
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...op-Handles-Brown-Camel-STUNNING-/300880401597
Comments:*


----------



## DazzleDazed

DazzleDazed said:


> Hi! I saw this on Ebay. Do you think it's authentic? Thank you very much.
> 
> *Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Hamdbag Bag Top Handles Brown Camel
> Listing number: 300880401597
> Seller name or ID: upon-a-star
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...op-Handles-Brown-Camel-STUNNING-/300880401597
> Comments:*


Oh no! Auction will be ending soon. Anyone can authenticate this? Please help! Thanks!


----------



## conmeocuoi

Please help me authenticate those shoes, thank you:
Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Cassia Pumps Heels Shoes 7cm Castagno Brown Calf 
Item #: 300860066160
Seller: majtar82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300860066160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## tsscheung

Greatly appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this, thank you

Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Ivory Vara Bow Croc Wallet (224068)
Item: (on kijiji)
seller: n/a
link: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...ry-Vara-Bow-Croc-Wallet-75-W0QQAdIdZ262618694


----------



## sn1ckerdoodle

Hi TPF's any help on authenticating this one would be appreciated. I snagged it at the last minute and am keeping my fingers crossed that it isn't fake!

Item Name: Ferragamo Pewter Leather Shoulder Bag Pre-Owned Logo Gancini One Handle $1095
Listing number: 330901099964
Seller name or ID: shopual
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-P...lROwZy2L4nCZ%2B5ocheE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## summerbian

Hi everyone,

I am watching an item but I am not sure about whether it is authentic, please help me.

Thanks in advance. I really appreciate it.


----------



## stlucia

Hi! Love this bag on e-bay... just not sure if it is real. Thanks to everyone! Just found this and plan to use a lot more... 

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SNAKESKIN SATCHEL BAG
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: marianarosa
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...516?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d1612a9c
Comments: Everything looks ok given the guidance in the forum except that the metal pull inside the bag has ferragamo off-set. Thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## theposhham

hi!  can someone please authenticate this for me?  thanks so much in advance! 

the seller claims the side of the handle pictured is wrinkled due to poor storage and slightly peeled at the edge due to heat.


----------



## gsyfong

Hi there,

Are there any TPF's that can help me authenticate this pair of vintage black ferragamo flats listed on eBay? I'm new to this brand so I'm not sure what markings to look out for.

Item Name: 	
SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Womens Black&Gold VINTAGE Round-Toe Low Kitten Heel 6-36
Listing number: 14095614318
Seller name or ID: vipconsignment
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140956146318...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_7468wt_689
Comments: I've noticed this pair of shoes does not have a letter marking indicating the width of the shoe. Are there cases where this is not listed?

Hope someone can help me confirm.


----------



## gnourtmat

Item Name: ferragamo black leather bag unused NWT. 
Listing number: 190823177984
Seller name or ID: duchessdeb
Working Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/sell...ELLER&sellerId=duchessdeb&itemId=190823177984
Comments: My mom just won this auction. Please authenticate this item. Thank you.


----------



## sixballoons

gsyfong said:


> Item Name:
> SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Womens Black&Gold VINTAGE Round-Toe Low Kitten Heel 6-36
> Listing number: 14095614318
> Seller name or ID: vipconsignment
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140956146318...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_7468wt_689
> Comments: I've noticed this pair of shoes does not have a letter marking indicating the width of the shoe. Are there cases where this is not listed?
> 
> Hope someone can help me confirm.



Hi gsyfong, I am not an expert but they look real to me. My old ferragamos have that little funny shaped piece under the insole too and the way the leather wraps the heel at the sole looks right. Don't know about the unspecified width though...


----------



## gsyfong

sixballoons said:


> Hi gsyfong, I am not an expert but they look real to me. My old ferragamos have that little funny shaped piece under the insole too and the way the leather wraps the heel at the sole looks right. Don't know about the unspecified width though...


Thanks for verifying. I really appreciate it. I won the best offer auction. Can't wait to see them in person


----------



## jcoll1960

gsyfong said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Are there any TPF's that can help me authenticate this pair of vintage black ferragamo flats listed on eBay? I'm new to this brand so I'm not sure what markings to look out for.
> 
> Item Name:
> SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Womens Black&Gold VINTAGE Round-Toe Low Kitten Heel 6-36
> Listing number: 14095614318
> Seller name or ID: vipconsignment
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140956146318...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_7468wt_689
> Comments: I've noticed this pair of shoes does not have a letter marking indicating the width of the shoe. Are there cases where this is not listed?
> 
> Hope someone can help me confirm.



I agree - definitely authentic. As far as the width is concerned, my bet is that the seller has erased the letters. I've come across a number of ebay sellers who have tried to conceal the fact that the shoes are a narrow width because obviously it's harder to find a buyer for narrow width shoes!


----------



## melancholyway

Hello everyone! I found this Ferragamo bag at an upscale thrift shop in NY. I am definitely not a Ferragamo expert. In fact this will be my first bag by this designer if it is in fact authentic. The interior seems to be a buttery soft leather. I am prepared to face it if the bag turns out to be a fake, but it would be wonderful to add it to my bag collection  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Item Name: N/A 
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: A link to my flickr account- http://www.flickr.com/photos/retrokitten/
Comments: I purchased this bag at an upscale thrift store, but I am not sure if its authentic.


----------



## sixballoons

jcoll1960 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence sixballoons! Ok, I've had a look at these shoes and yes, I do think they look authentic. In the close-up of the buckle on the vamp you can see the lovely quality of the leather and all other aspects look good. Also, in my experience, _every_ pair of Ferragamos I've bought with this sticker on the sole have turned out to be authentic.



Thanks jcoll, I ended up buying these shoes off craigslist which I was really leery of doing but I am happy to report that the leather feels like butter. That is definitely one sign pointing to authenticity!


----------



## jcoll1960

melancholyway said:


> Hello everyone! I found this Ferragamo bag at an upscale thrift shop in NY. I am definitely not a Ferragamo expert. In fact this will be my first bag by this designer if it is in fact authentic. The interior seems to be a buttery soft leather. I am prepared to face it if the bag turns out to be a fake, but it would be wonderful to add it to my bag collection  Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: N/A
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: N/A
> Working Link: A link to my flickr account- http://www.flickr.com/photos/retrokitten/
> Comments: I purchased this bag at an upscale thrift store, but I am not sure if its authentic.



Hi melancholyway, 

I usually don't comment on bags because they're not my area of expertise. However, there's one glaringly obvious flaw with your bag that makes me 99.9% sure the bag isn't authentic. Look at the tag in the last photo - the serial no. and 'MADE IN ITALY' aren't centered on the tag and the 'Y' in ITALY is right on the edge. You won't find this type of flaw on the genuine article.


----------



## 2classy4u

Hello. Can someone recommend a good seller on eBay etc?


----------



## melancholyway

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi melancholyway,
> 
> I usually don't comment on bags because they're not my area of expertise. However, there's one glaringly obvious flaw with your bag that makes me 99.9% sure the bag isn't authentic. Look at the tag in the last photo - the serial no. and 'MADE IN ITALY' aren't centered on the tag and the 'Y' in ITALY is right on the edge. You won't find this type of flaw on the genuine article.


Hello there jcoll1960!

Thank you so much for your response! I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. Ferragamo is definitely not my area of expertise. I thought that I would take a chance on the bag, but I suppose I should have noticed such obvious issues  I think that I will try to return the bag to the shop since I definitely do not want to carry a fake. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Meiinnot

Item Name: Genuine Ferragamo pink patent bag with dust bag in fabulous condition
Listing number: 181124936653
Seller name or ID: 1793goldfinger
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-F...53?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a2be333cd
Comments:
Hi ladies, I know this doesn't have all the info you require as seller is away from the bag and unable to load more photos as requested. Has said will refund if Ferragamo provide written proof that it's not authentic, but 'knows' it's not a fake. I was hoping one of you might be able to just give an opinion generally. Many thanks either way.


----------



## Srwba

Hey awesome authenticators!  I'm looking at a bag that I adore but am unsure whether to place a bid.  It's currently listed on eBay:

Auth-SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-Red-Patent-Leather-Vara-Grosgrain-Purse-Bag-MSRP-895

Item # 221219104062

Seller: whitchick

Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-SALVAT...ra-Grosgrain-Purse-Bag-MSRP-895-/221219104062

I'm unsure of the grosgrain lining and the metal tag inside.

Anyone have any thoughts?  It's my first time posting here and I apologize if I did not format the request properly.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## missbao

Hi dearest ladies 

Please kindly assist to authentic this vintage messenger 

Item:ferragamo vara messenger
Item no: 330897423590
Listing:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...590?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0b05fce6
Seller: brand_jfa


----------



## erisstartle

Item Name: Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Logos Shoulder Bag Beige Nylon Italy KR00950
Listing number: 230972603909
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvat...909?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c70a3e05


----------



## 7sherry7

Hi Ladies,

  I appreciate if someone could help me authenticate these shoes. 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo patent blue kitten heels, leather upper & sole, size 7, NWOB

Listing number:  281098828924

Seller name or ID:  accessories_lover
Working Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...DinyvpisQlb8uSO0PJmAY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Comments: I'm pretty sure that I've bought counterfeit by accident-- I was outside when I placed the bid, and when I got home and took a look at the photos carefully, I realized that I probably purchased a pair of counterfeit.

There is no "MADE IN ITALY" printed on the outer soles; I owned 5 pairs of Vara, and the serial# are all printed on a separated slice of leather; and the seams of the listed shoes don't seem right.

Anyways, I just want to confirm my guess here. 

As a matter of fact, I've already paid for these shoes. T_T So I sent out several mails to the seller, asking for a refund. I hope he/she won't ship the shoes tomorrow ( the seller already provided a tracking# tonight T_T)


----------



## missbao

Dear all 
Please help to authentic this vintage, I got it from a local reseller  thanks in advance!


----------



## SqDE

please authenticate this bag:

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO HANDBAG IN EX CONDITION
Listing number: 321119660204
Seller name or ID: lorrmar65
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321119660204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments:
many thanks


----------



## xiukhung

Item #:	290913263502
Item name: FERRAGAMO black high heel shoe- never been worn!
Seller ID: chloe8988
Link:*
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?itemId=290913263502&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=95707039289

Hi guys im thinking of buying this pair. Would you be able to give me your opinion on its authenticity? Thanks so much. You guys have done such a great job with this thread *


----------



## missjesf

I really hope you guys can help me out a bit! I am looking for a clutch for my prom and I came across this at work (I work at a thrift store). I am not a fan of knockoffs but I am not familiar with Ferragamo bags. I have asked my boss whether it was a knockoff or authentic and she said it was real, which is why I bought it. Plus, it was in a rush so I had to decide right away. There are some things about this clutch that makes me feel like it's a knockoff but yet the leather and construction seems too neat/nice for a knockoff. Also, I cannot seem to find a picture of this on Google. The 'F' knobs are throwing me off because I have never seen any Ferragamo products like that!! At first I thought it was a Fendi item because of the 'F'. 





















Really hope this isn't a knockoff... it'd be really embarrassing  But thank you in advance!


----------



## abcdeff

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO / green SUEDE WINGTIP LACE UP OXFORD MEN'S SHOES ~ XLNT ~ 8
Listing number: 200916570579
Seller name or ID: shophautespot
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...6570579?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2ec78f91d3
Comments: Thank you so much! I am a little suspicious that it doesn't say "Salvatore Ferragamo Lavorzione Originale" or "Tramezza"

Thanks so much!!


----------



## reddishpink

Hye, 
can someone authenticate these shoes. I have bought it but havent paid it yet..
And may i know the difference between the ferragamo stamp on the sole with the current ones? 

Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Damenschuhe Pumps *Gr.37 *Leder*braun*wie neu
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/350785918775?...84.m1439.l2649
Seller: gari2809
Item Number: 350785918775

Thanks!


----------



## twoturntables

Hello Experts!

What do you think of this bag?


Name: Italy Tote Shoulder Purse Leather
Item #: 350792174765
Seller: vintage.luv
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/350792174765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Blingy

Hihi

Would appreciate your help to authenticate this:

Item Name: ferragamo vara pumps
Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: chanel9305
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251272320766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments: not sure if pics are enough, if not will try to get fr seller, thk u!


----------



## anhpham1907

Item Name: SAlvatore ferragamo top handle 
Listing number:330921837256

Seller name or ID: cattoffeecat
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...d-Tote-Rcpt-VGC-Matching-Wallet-/330921837256
Comments: Could you please authentic this bag? Thank you very much


----------



## LuxeV

Hi Can you please help me authenticate this pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Vara shoes?

Item Name: Womens Salvatore Ferragamo(Boutique) Bow Pumps Plum Suede Size 8B
Listing Number: 261213634774
Seller name or ID: audsoverstuffedcloset
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261213634774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comments: The seller claims it is from the Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique Collection

Please let me know if you need more pictures. I already won the auction, but wanted confirmation that the shoes are authentic before proceeding. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## sixballoons

LuxeV said:


> Hi Can you please help me authenticate this pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Vara shoes?
> 
> Item Name: Womens Salvatore Ferragamo(Boutique) Bow Pumps Plum Suede Size 8B
> Listing Number: 261213634774
> Seller name or ID: audsoverstuffedcloset
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261213634774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: The seller claims it is from the Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique Collection
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pictures. I already won the auction, but wanted confirmation that the shoes are authentic before proceeding.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Not sure but I think they are beautiful! Please let us know if they seem to be the real deal when they arrive. These are actually the Lillaz shoes though, with the way the leather sole wraps to the heel. Vara leather sole stops short of the heel. I am no expert but i do not see any alarm bells. The only thing is I would ask her for a pic of the serial numbers and sizing that is on the inside of the shoe, it will also show you how the interior leather looks on the side wall of the shoe. I have seen a pair of fakes where it looked different at this location and the seller does not have a pic there.


----------



## LuxeV

Thanks so much!! I actually did ask and I've attached the interior picture. Does this help at all?


----------



## sixballoons

LuxeV said:


> View attachment 2188681
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! I actually did ask and I've attached the interior picture. Does this help at all?


I am not an authenticator so I am not sure but it seems to look good. LuxeV, please update us when you get the shoes!


----------



## LuxeV

Thanks sixballoons! Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## Junniebaby

Hi, I need help to authenticate this pair of pumps. Thank you!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Vara Navy Blue shoes 

 Listing number: 130907136323

 Seller name or ID: miew-miew
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e7aac6143#ht_390wt_1255


----------



## Froydis

Hello there!
I would be really grateful if you could authenticate this *scarf*:
Item Name: VINTAGE SALVATORE FERRAGAMO SILK SCARF-beautiful exotic birds
Listing number: 230984662928
Seller name or ID: cchcando
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230984662928?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Comments: Thank you very much for all your help!


----------



## jkfn

Greetings! A little help please on authenticating these.

Item Name: ferragamo  loafer
 Listing number:
 Seller name or ID: n/a
Comments: Thank you for helping!


----------



## avl

Please authenticate this * wallet*
Item name- Salvatore Ferragamo Soft Black Leather Wallet Made In Italy
Seller-pinkduckstyle 
LINK-pinkduckstyle 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Salvatore-Fe...0&hash=item35c7b3b049&_uhb=1&autorefresh=true


----------



## sixballoons

Junniebaby said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this pair of pumps. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Vara Navy Blue shoes
> 
> Listing number: 130907136323
> 
> Seller name or ID: miew-miew
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e7aac6143#ht_390wt_1255



Seller says original box is available. Perhaps you can ask for pic of the box and shoe serial numbers to make sure they match?


----------



## ruthjack

hello!

please can you help me with this one?

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO GANCHINI BLACK LEATHER BAG
Listing number:261215211517
Seller name or ID: in-blossom
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SALVATORE...=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd1a3cffd#shId
Comments: new to Ferragamo so would love some thoughts, adore the style.

thanks everyone! xx


----------



## bmarie11

hi all,   could someone please take a look at this bag?   it's quite heavy with good stitching but no inside tag at all and the zippers are plain,  no name,  snap is just a patent # on the male end,  plain on the female end,  signature lining.   thanks so much!   bobbie


----------



## bmarie11

and more pics,


----------



## bags and bijoux

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo beige leather bag, pristine
Listing number: 221236801381 
Seller name or ID: ronit246

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...81?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3382bdaf65


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Item Name: Icona Continental Wallet Turquoise 
Listing number: 181154580460
Seller name or ID: littlegreenonion  
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181154580460?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Comments: Hi ladies- I'm unfamiliar with this color in this style of wallet...hoping it's for real! Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazybagfan

Appreciate your help to authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Ferragamo Sofia Bordeaux
Listing No: 261215457853
Seller Name: tikavision
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Salvator...853?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd1a7923d


----------



## nasaccount

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo
Listing number: (Sorry, but cant seem to find it on the listing)
Seller name or ID: storagefinds
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161049332872?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649 
Comments: * Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I really like it, but dont want to buy a fake   THANKS in advance!  (All the pics are on the listing)  Thanks!!!*


----------



## birdybirdbrid

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Patent Varina Bow Flat Shoes Sz36/6M Great Condition
Listing number: 121129439438
Seller name or ID: girlymm31
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...t-Shoes-Sz36-6M-Great-Condition-/121129439438
Comments: Can somebody please help me authenticate? I bought this item as listed so can take more pictures if required. Seller says the shoes were purchased from Neiman Marcus on sale in about 2009 and that a black line was drawn through the Ferragamo label on the inner sole by the store. My main areas of concern are: the metal plate being smooth and not brushed, the outer soles being cream not black, and the bows have a little bit of material sewn to the underside holding them together.

Thanks


----------



## tiffany2604

Can anyone here help me to identify a salvatore ferragamo shoes please! 
I just bought a SF from reebonz.com. I did trust this page as they have 2 shop in melbourne n sydey. I didn't worry too much until I read a topic about reebonz here  I am so worried as I have found a few mistakes on my shoes.

Item name: salvatore vara
Listing number:...
Seller name: http://www.reebonz.com 
http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=1

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...e100a.jpg.html

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=8

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=6

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=7

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=2

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/Ja...tml?sort=3&o=5


----------



## jcoll1960

Blingy said:


> Hihi
> 
> Would appreciate your help to authenticate this:
> 
> Item Name: ferragamo vara pumps
> Listing number: NA
> Seller name or ID: chanel9305
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251272320766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: not sure if pics are enough, if not will try to get fr seller, thk u!



Authentic!


----------



## jcoll1960

LuxeV said:


> Hi Can you please help me authenticate this pair of Salvatore Ferragamo Vara shoes?
> 
> Item Name: Womens Salvatore Ferragamo(Boutique) Bow Pumps Plum Suede Size 8B
> Listing Number: 261213634774
> Seller name or ID: audsoverstuffedcloset
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261213634774?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comments: The seller claims it is from the Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique Collection
> 
> Please let me know if you need more pictures. I already won the auction, but wanted confirmation that the shoes are authentic before proceeding.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Authentic!


----------



## jcoll1960

Junniebaby said:


> Hi, I need help to authenticate this pair of pumps. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Vara Navy Blue shoes
> 
> Listing number: 130907136323
> 
> Seller name or ID: miew-miew
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e7aac6143#ht_390wt_1255



Hard to say from just the one pic but they look authentic from what I can see.


----------



## jcoll1960

bmarie11 said:


> and more pics,



The Ferragamo signature on the lining is wrong - sorry, I'm 99% sure the bag is a fake.


----------



## bmarie11

thanks for taking a look!


----------



## banbanshen

*Item Name: Bone Vit. Damasco
Listing number: None
Seller name or ID: None
Working Link: http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/b...&page=1&_suid=1372795018642014998532827504218
Comments: I puchased it from an estate sale. Everything looks good but I just need a second opinion. Thank you*


----------



## birdybirdbrid

birdybirdbrid said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Black Patent Varina Bow Flat Shoes Sz36/6M Great Condition
> Listing number: 121129439438
> Seller name or ID: girlymm31
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...t-Shoes-Sz36-6M-Great-Condition-/121129439438
> Comments: Can somebody please help me authenticate? I bought this item as listed so can take more pictures if required. Seller says the shoes were purchased from Neiman Marcus on sale in about 2009 and that a black line was drawn through the Ferragamo label on the inner sole by the store. My main areas of concern are: the metal plate being smooth and not brushed, the outer soles being cream not black, and the bows have a little bit of material sewn to the underside holding them together.
> 
> Thanks



I just checked my other pair and the material under the bows is the same - they are just stuck down better as they are newer and I couldn't see it.

Also I saw a new red patent pair in the shops today which had a shiny smooth silver hardware and the soles were black but they had no outline on them anymore! I think they must change things a bit...these looked like new season. The black patent ones still had the brushed silver hardware and black outer soles with the outline drawn on them.

Le sigh.


----------



## PurseAddict27

Can someone please authenticate this bag? Please. Thanks.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Betulla III Large Black Leather Tote Bag Chain bag $1690
Listing number: 171057669910
Seller name or ID: anauthentic
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171057669910
Comments:


----------



## yvonova

Dear all,

Please assist in authenticating this piece

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO small black patent bag
Listing number: 221248023140
Seller name or ID: buddleiab
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221248023140?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: No box provided


----------



## yvonova

More pictures


----------



## Butterrfly

Hi ladies! 

Got a good condition Ferragamo handbag from a recent trip in Japan. Got it for US$80 which is no big loss if it's not authentic, but hoping it is so I can gloat to DBF. Lol 

Appreciate if you can please let me know your opinions as to its authenticity. Thanks in advance!!

Item Name: N/A
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: can't remember the shop name but it's from one of the second-hand shops in Shimokitazawa, Japan
Working Link: N/A


----------



## vic.ng

Dear members
Could you please help me to authenticate this bag?

link: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=3337624902
I have no info on name of the model or year of the collection


----------



## saladbowllv

Hi everyone, 

Please help! Found this good deal on ebay and not sure if it is authentic. 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo coin pouch (not really sure) 
Listing Number: 161072431673
Seller: yuriys3018
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161072431673?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks


----------



## jfio

Hi, this is a private sale so if anyone's any good at vintage Ferragamo bags
some help would be greatly appreciated! The bag feels and smells like leather
and does have a stiff shape. The lining is coming apart at the one side, but
I really love the clasp of this bag so I hope it's real! Here's some pictures
they let me take.


----------



## jfio

More Ferragamo Purse pictures


----------



## jfio

More Ferragamo purse pictures


----------



## starfishlikes

Hello! I am new to TPF but I have been looking at it wistfully for a while! I love purses and would like to grow my modest collection so finally here I am joining to fun! Can you please help me authenticate this used bag I found on Tradesy? I have never seen this style before. 

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO COMES IN BOX WITH STICKERS STILL ON. SHOULDER BAG
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: LUNA A.
Working Link: http://www.tradesy.com/bags/salvatore-ferragamo-shoulder-bag-186256
Comments: n/a

Thank you!!


----------



## Blingy

jcoll1960 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much! I'm so glad


----------



## Blingy

Hi

I've bought these shoes and wonder about their authenticity, pls help if possible:

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/400289407541

Ferragamo shoes are supposed to be soft and very comfortable right? If it doesn't feel so, does it means it's non authentic?

2) this one is very comfortable, but just to confirm:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/always-in-s...2FgdafkqZ2Nx5KB6qHoLQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Appreciate your help!

TIA!


----------



## cherrygarcia

Hello:

I am new to Ferragamo bags and this forum. It would be most helpful if you could help out on this:

What is the correct serial number for the sofia bag? 

(PF somehow does not allow me to post a new thread so I thought I would post it here).

Thanks a lot!


----------



## athena168

Please authenicate 

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Pink Satin Bow Silver Clutch Handbag
Seller: Sarah222469
Listing: 171085892668
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...668?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d5838c3c
Comments: Tia!


----------



## kguanz

Hi ladies,

Could you help me verify if this Salvatore Ferragamo wallet is authentic? Im considering buying this for my gf as a birthday present! 

Greatly appreciate if anyone could help me out.

Thanks






















source : http://singapore.gumtree.sg/c-ViewAd?AdId=502821665&Guid=13fcd48e-ce70-a20b-2702-9b6cffffaec4#


----------



## afolch

Hi there! Could someone please help me authenticate these?

Name: Varina flats
Item #: 171091204627
Seller: softbutton
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171091204627&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Many thanks!


----------



## WhiteTulips07

Hello,

Please help authenticate this wallet please. I really appreciate your time and help. TIA!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Corda Pebbled Calf Leather Icona Continental Wallet
Listing number: FER130719A 
Seller name or ID: YOOUGI'S CLOSET
Working Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/salvato...ed-calf-leather-icona-continental-wallet.html

Thank you!!!


----------



## bagdoll

WhiteTulips07 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help authenticate this wallet please. I really appreciate your time and help. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Corda Pebbled Calf Leather Icona Continental Wallet
> Listing number: FER130719A
> Seller name or ID: YOOUGI'S CLOSET
> Working Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/salvato...ed-calf-leather-icona-continental-wallet.html
> 
> Thank you!!!



yoogiscloset is a reputable ebay seller.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

please auth this bag for me, this will be my first ferragamo 

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo - Mini Vara Flap Bag in Yellow Suede*
 Listing number:** 281143022957 
Seller name or ID: **junibubz
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item41756e156d
Comments:* thank you


----------



## bellaNlawrence

*please help 
Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Blue White Patent Leather Gancini Small Hobo Clutch Bag NWT
*Listing number:*321177307777
* Seller name or ID: * divinecincyeye *http://myworld.ebay.com.au/junibubz?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac7a8ca81http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item41756e156d
Comments:* thank you


----------



## julie1mickey

It's a real one


----------



## bellaNlawrence

ladies please help to auth this bag 
thank you so much in advance 

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Bag 
*Listing number:*130959774123
* Seller name or ID: * nsafi*
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...123?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7dcf91abhttp://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...777?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac7a8ca81
Comments:* thank you


----------



## karena0330

Hi experts&#65292;

Please help me with this ferragamo bag, thank you so much. ^_^


----------



## karena0330

continues the last thread. Thank you so much


----------



## karena0330

Hi experts.

Please also help me with this ferragamo vara shoes, many thanks.


----------



## kguanz

Hi there,

Any kind souls could help me authenticate these 2 items?

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Salvator...tDomain_216&hash=item33847733d2#ht_500wt_1156


http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FErragam...tDomain_216&hash=item4ac7fb4c1a#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## nerolowe

Hello all, so I received this second hand blue canvas monogram tote from my friend, and with all my respect to her, could anyone hear help me to authenticate this bag? If you need any additional information or pics just let me know. TIA :***


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-Sofia-Almond-Colorblock-Flap-Satchel-Bag-Handbag-Purse-NWT
Listing Number:281127247805
Seller:mediactive 
link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41747d5fbd

Comments: Dear experts, would you please take a look at this item? many thanks!


----------



## karena0330

Hi expert,

I am soooo sorry that I posted the request for dior bag under the wrong brand...already deleted the dior bag photos.


----------



## karena0330

continues the last reply, thanks a lot


----------



## lindsay1212

kats.lair said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new here and I need your assistance in authenticating a Ferragamo bag that I dug out of my closet. I got it at an online auction a few years back and I believe its a model from the late 90s.
> 
> The interior seems different from my other Ferragamos and I have turned the bag inside out to look for the serial number. There was none. The interior Salvatore Ferragamo leather tag also looks different, such that the whole rectangular piece was patched onto the lining and cannot be flipped up.
> 
> The leather is of the glossy kind that was popular during those days and it came with a white felt Ferragamo dustbag. I have brought this bag to the Ferragamo boutique to refurbish the leather (which they don't do, btw) - the SA handled the bag for quite a while and did not say anything about it being a fake.
> 
> Sorry if I was long-winded. I do appreciate your input. Thank you!



love it !


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Alligator Skin Purse,Handbag,tote,1000.00 made in Italy 
 Listing number: *151104143672
* Seller name or ID: *cathy09132002
* Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232e824138
 Comments: Hi there. Is this authentic??? TIA! *


----------



## jpooor

Hi. Can someone help me authenticate this Ferragamo bag. The bag is already in my possession and I bought it from a friend.

Item Name: Ferragamo bag
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a

Here are the photos.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jumika

Hello everyone,
I am lusting after a SF medium Sofia satchel and found this one on ebay.
I would really appreciate if you shared your thoughts on authenticity of this item.
Thank you!

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia Satchel
*Listing number: *
not sure which one is needed but here are all numbers i could think of:
Style number: 21 A896
PID number: 0508233
Ebay item number: 261215457853
*Seller name or ID: *tikavision
*Working Link: *
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Sofia-Bordeaux-Satchel-Tote-Hobo-Shoulder-Handbag-Bag-NIB-/261215457853?_trksid=p2047675.l2569&rt=nc&ViewItemRevisionDetails**=*
*Comments: *The strap seems very wide


----------



## Detavion

Hi. I can't follow the format for posting because the bag is already in my possession. I just want to know if this is an original Ferragamo.


----------



## jenny812

Hi
Please authenticate the shoe for me
Item name: salvatore ferragamo shoe size 7 as new
Item numbers: 161091058704
Seller: michael-duong
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161091058704?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ellielily

Hi, I'd greatly appreciate your opinion:

Item Name: Ferragamo belt
Listing number:*13982958
Seller name or ID:*shop goodwill
Working Link:  http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=13982958

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## msdebbie

Hello.  I hope I am going about this the right way - I've never posted anything before!  

I also apologize for not using the correct format; however, I purchased this handbag at a thrift store and it is already in my possession.  I of course wonder if it is authentic, as there are no serial numbers or any markings inside the bag except for what's printed on the lining.  Thank you so much for your opinion.


----------



## thaovu91

please help me authenticate these items:
item: salvatore vara bow bag
item number: 221271514939
seller:  standingpoint
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...KdXci8PEd%2FtA49JweLg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

item: salvatore vara bow belt
item number: 321196927401
seller: bigflower2010
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321196927401?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
thank you very much!!!!


----------



## hardtothink

Hi I am new to S.F. but have recently fell in love with their shoes.  Can the expert here please authenticate these two pair of shoes for me please? I have made payment but have not received the items yet but I do hope they are the real deal. But if they are not, I will ask them for a refund.  Thanks a lot in advance !!

Item Name: Women's Ferragamo Boutique Vara Black Bow Pumps Pebble Grain Leather size 6C
Listing number:200959186911
Seller name or ID: ecorevolve 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200959186911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
Comments:

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Patent Leather Pumps Black Size 7B 7 B MSRP $425 EC
Listing number:200960324507
Seller name or ID: narch55
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...6kM6rHhWIs0rLqGvr9FXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments:


----------



## hardtothink

And I am also having my eyes on these too. Please help to take a look at them.  Thanks again !!

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Bow Pump - Black Patent Leather
Listing number:231050251583
Seller name or ID: slopenshore
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231050251583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Item Name: Ferragamo 48011 Tan/White Heel Size 6B New
Listing No. :190887981575
Seller name or ID: psychee1226
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190887981575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## jcoll1960

hardtothink said:


> Hi I am new to S.F. but have recently fell in love with their shoes.  Can the expert here please authenticate these two pair of shoes for me please? I have made payment but have not received the items yet but I do hope they are the real deal. But if they are not, I will ask them for a refund.  Thanks a lot in advance !!
> 
> Item Name: Women's Ferragamo Boutique Vara Black Bow Pumps Pebble Grain Leather size 6C
> Listing number:200959186911
> Seller name or ID: ecorevolve
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200959186911?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> Comments:
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Patent Leather Pumps Black Size 7B 7 B MSRP $425 EC
> Listing number:200960324507
> Seller name or ID: narch55
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...6kM6rHhWIs0rLqGvr9FXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments:



Hello there, both pairs look authentic to me - no red flags at all!


----------



## jcoll1960

hardtothink said:


> And I am also having my eyes on these too. Please help to take a look at them.  Thanks again !!
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Bow Pump - Black Patent Leather
> Listing number:231050251583
> Seller name or ID: slopenshore
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231050251583?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo 48011 Tan/White Heel Size 6B New
> Listing No. :190887981575
> Seller name or ID: psychee1226
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190887981575?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Hello again, With the black patent Lillaz pair, the buckles are the wrong way around - the 'F' of Ferragamo is normally closest to the foot opening. However I have seen a number of authentic pairs with this mistake - sometimes a pair slips through quality control with the buckles reversed. All other aspects look good though so I'm 99% sure they're authentic. 

The other pair look good as well. 

Good luck with your bidding!


----------



## jcoll1960

karena0330 said:


> Hi experts.
> 
> Please also help me with this ferragamo vara shoes, many thanks.



Authentic and beautiful (although they're extra narrow in width).


----------



## hardtothink

jcoll1960 said:


> Hello there, both pairs look authentic to me - no red flags at all!


Hooray !! Thank you jcoll !! I am so happy !! It's great to have you around !! They are now on the way to me but I haven't received them yet.  For the 2nd pair I bought (I have posted info. below again for the ease of your reference), I have noticed that in picture 8, the code starts with 3 letters/digits.  Is this normal? 'cause it seems that the code in most of the authentic ones starts with two letters, and then 5 digits, and then three digit style number, and then size.   This will be my first pair of Ferragamo so I am a bit worried.  Thanks again !!

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Patent Leather Pumps Black Size 7B 7 B MSRP $425 EC
Listing number:200960324507
Seller name or ID: narch55
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...6kM6rHhWIs0rLqGvr9FXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jcoll1960

hardtothink said:


> Hooray !! Thank you jcoll !! I am so happy !! It's great to have you around !! They are now on the way to me but I haven't received them yet.  For the 2nd pair I bought (I have posted info. below again for the ease of your reference), I have noticed that in picture 8, the code starts with 3 letters/digits.  Is this normal? 'cause it seems that the code in most of the authentic ones starts with two letters, and then 5 digits, and then three digit style number, and then size.   This will be my first pair of Ferragamo so I am a bit worried.  Thanks again !!
> 
> Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Patent Leather Pumps Black Size 7B 7 B MSRP $425 EC
> Listing number:200960324507
> Seller name or ID: narch55
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...6kM6rHhWIs0rLqGvr9FXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Hi hardtothink, 

I've posted somewhere else within this thread what I know about the serial numbers - I haven't got very far in decoding them I'm afraid. But it's not unusual to have a number preceding the two letters at the very start of the code. In this case 2DB. I wish I knew what it designated - I suspect it's a code for the exact location of the workshop where the shoes were crafted. But anyway, I'm still sure the shoes are authentic.


----------



## afolch

Hello there! Could someone please help me authenticate these Varinas?. I'm concerned because I just noticed one of the logos is te wrong way around?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## afolch

afolch said:


> Hello there! Could someone please help me authenticate these Varinas?. I'm concerned because I just noticed one of the logos is te wrong way around?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Here is a picture of the serial number for the pair of black patent Varinas above 

Thanks again!


----------



## afolch

One more - I was only able to post one at a time!


----------



## sixballoons

Hi there!

Hoping for a second opinion on these vintage Lillaz shoes. I am assuming they are vintage but do not know when the Lillaz shoes stopped being made. 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Signature Classic Bow Low 1.25" Heel Pump Shoes Taupe 9 B
Item Number: 251339321026
Seller ID: amyson82
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Comments: Bought em and hope they are authentic and that the scratches can be polished away!

Thank you very much for any feedback!


----------



## hardtothink

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi hardtothink,
> 
> I've posted somewhere else within this thread what I know about the serial numbers - I haven't got very far in decoding them I'm afraid. But it's not unusual to have a number preceding the two letters at the very start of the code. In this case 2DB. I wish I knew what it designated - I suspect it's a code for the exact location of the workshop where the shoes were crafted. But anyway, I'm still sure the shoes are authentic.


I have just received them, they are beautiful !! Thank you very much !!


----------



## jcoll1960

hardtothink said:


> I have just received them, they are beautiful !! Thank you very much !!



That's great!


----------



## jcoll1960

sixballoons said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Hoping for a second opinion on these vintage Lillaz shoes. I am assuming they are vintage but do not know when the Lillaz shoes stopped being made.
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Signature Classic Bow Low 1.25" Heel Pump Shoes Taupe 9 B
> Item Number: 251339321026
> Seller ID: amyson82
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Comments: Bought em and hope they are authentic and that the scratches can be polished away!
> 
> Thank you very much for any feedback!



Hi sixballoons! Yes, they're authentic. I use a product called shu-glo on my Ferragamos which really rejuvenates the leather. The seller of your shoes though says that the shoes show a lack of dye (whatever that means)! You'll have to wait until you get the shoes to see exactly what the cause of the "lack of dye" is. It does look like they've got light scratches or perhaps rub marks. A good shoe repairer will be able to advise.


----------



## afolch

jcoll1960 said:


> That's great!


Hi jcoll1960! How are you? I was hoping you could give me our thoughts on the switched buckes of my Varinas? I saw you made a comment earlier on a pair that had both buckles reversed, but mine only has one reversed and one the right way around - have you seen this before? All else looks ok in the shoe to me.... 

Many thanks for any feedback you may have!


----------



## humaimran1

item name :Salvatore Ferragamo White Leather Satchel Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse
Seller : kelkelso 
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161105823591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sumedonkey

Could anyone please authenticate this Vara Bow wallet for me? Thanks a lot!

Item Name: * SALVATORE FERRAGAMO * Pink Patent Vera Bow Wallet Clutch

Listing number: 271278410870

Seller name or ID: pink_chrystals

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...h-/271278410870?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f29740c76

Comments: I saw the calfskin version and was told there is this patent pink version, but was already sold out in local stores. I'm really interested. Thanks a lot!


----------



## humaimran1

please help me find out if this is am original Ferragamo. I would highly appreciate a quick response as the sale is ending soon

Item name : SALVATORE FERRAGAMO white calf leather signature shoulder,handbag
Seller : rigayana
link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/130983027767...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## bluefisher

Item name: sf varina
Link: no
Seller: a second hand store
Comment: I got this pair of sf in a second hand store. I new to sf shoes, and the metal part on the front does not shine at all.Please help me to authenticate this shoes. Thank you so much.


----------



## humaimran1

Anyone ??? please help


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Please help to auth this bag, I had purchased it already.
is from a private seller


----------



## JOODLZ

Can someone please authenticate this Ferragamo purse?
(I've done a lot of reading on the SF threads here and realize there may not be a regular bag authenticator...but I'm hoping someone may be able to give me a thumbs up!)
I purchased it recently in a thrift store here in Florida...a few scuffs, but overall great condition...maybe someone cleaned out Grammy's closet?
It's approx. 9"w x 6.5"h x 3"d  Strap drop 22.5" to studs on sides of bag.
Is this a Vara bag? Any and all info is welcomed, like age, orig. price, etc.
I can supply other pics if needed.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## amjac2wm

Item Name: NEW FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER VARINA FLAT SHOES NIB $450 DON'T MISS

Listing number: 151131983666

Seller name or ID: chippy3247 

Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151131983666

Comments: This would be my first pair of varinas, so any authentication help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Wldkms

Hi. Would you please be able to help authenticate this purse. It is already in my possession, so there isn't a connection to a seller. It is only letting me post one pic at a time, so I'll post more shortly. Thanks!


----------



## Wldkms

Here's another one.


----------



## Wldkms

Another one...


----------



## Wldkms

Another one


----------



## Wldkms

Another one


----------



## Wldkms

I have more if needed...just let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## sixballoons

jcoll1960 said:


> Hi sixballoons! Yes, they're authentic. I use a product called shu-glo on my Ferragamos which really rejuvenates the leather. The seller of your shoes though says that the shoes show a lack of dye (whatever that means)! You'll have to wait until you get the shoes to see exactly what the cause of the "lack of dye" is. It does look like they've got light scratches or perhaps rub marks. A good shoe repairer will be able to advise.



Thanks for the tip jcoll! The shoes arrived and they are gorgeous but yes, definitely scratches. So strange that shoes with so little wear to the soles got scraped on the leather!


----------



## humaimran1

please help me authenticate this bag ....I have sent many request but haven't got any response. i really help 

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO white calf leather signature shoulder handbag
Item # : 130983027767
Seller name or ID:  rigayana
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130983027767?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## jz8899

Please help authenticate these two wallet

Item:SALVATORE FERRAGAMO CONTINENTAL BOW WALLET CLASSIC BLACK
Item number:121186275789
Seller: apudai
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121186275789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item:Salvatore Ferragamo Continental Clutch Leather Pink Wallet
Item number:141076310439
Seller:borchenlee
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141076310439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much


----------



## Ebonynoir

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Evening Lizard Satchel Handbag Genuine Leather
Listing number: 141078643264
Seller name or ID: vadsan1
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141078643264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2648
Comments: Ladies please help to auth this bag i bid on ebay.


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique shoes?
Bought them at a local thrift store for very little money?
Does anyone know if they have a name? how old? Any info is much appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## anithic

Hi!

I am in love with this wallet but I can't seem to verify the season or the model and whether or not it comes in any other colour. Nor does it seem to be sold anywhere else: 

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

and an iffier site:

http://www.zhenpin.com/product-4287.html

What is the name or model of the wallet? I cannot find any information about it.

Thanks!


----------



## rfa2010

Can anyone help authenticate these please? Thanks!


*Item Name: Ferragamo Varina Flats
Listing number: 350887781940
Seller name or ID: 123namebrandclothes *
*Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...men_s_Shoes&hash=item51b28aa634#ht_1181wt_647*
*Comments:
*


----------



## sixballoons

Hi TPFers, what do you think of authenticity on this pair?

*Item Name: *FERRAGAMO LILLAZ NAVY BLUE NEW SIGNATURE SHOES PD $180 8.5 B US NIB
*Listing number: *181236857667
*Seller name or ID: *loriannsaxon2013* 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/FERRAGAMO-L...Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2a328efb43#ht_58wt_972
*Comments: *Seller does not seem to have very good feedback.


----------



## eritrejo

hi there!!!

I foun this small purse, could you hlep me please!

Item Name: bolsa salvatore ferragamo
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: daniela santiago
Working Link: http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorio...blanca-tuxtla_gutierrez_881614853.htm?ca=11_s
Comments:i have this extra photos 
sorry i couldn't attach the right photos  try later 
thnak you very much


----------



## eritrejo

hi there!!!

I foun this small purse, could you hlep me please!

Item Name: bolsa salvatore ferragamo
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: daniela santiago
Working Link: http://www.segundamano.mx/accesorios...53.htm?ca=11_s
Comments:i have this extra photos 

thnak you very much


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Could some body please help me authenticate this? I got it at a consignment shop. The quality feels very nice but the lining is different than the ones I saw on eBay. Thanks!

Ferragamo Sofia Bag


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Ugh sorry my app didn't attach all the photos, trying again


----------



## Why_Not_Smile

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Leather Long Wallet - Pink and Silver
Listing number: 121192281482
Seller name or ID: brownstorebrand
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvat...n-/121192281482?pt=Wallet&hash=item1c379f758a
Comments:Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ntv

*Item Name: *Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Patent Leather Wedge
* 
**Listing number: *190941510201 *
Seller name or ID:* threadflip* 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/190941510201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
Comments: *Could you please help me authenticate this pair of shoes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chanelangel2609

Please help me authenticate this Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Clutch Bag. Im thinking of buying this from my workmate but i dont know if it's real or not. Thanks.


----------



## pinobee

Can someone help me authenticate this website and these items?

http://www.tupafashion.com/index.php?route=common/home
http://www.tupafashion.com/Mens/Belts?product_id=486

I wonder where they got all the positive comment.
But the price is different with the store.
It is not really cheap as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## leimm

Dear experts, 
Could you please help to authenticate this pair of My Candid? If you need more pics of the shoes, please let me know. Thank you very much!


----------



## lovemyorangebag

Hello,
I write to ask for your assistance please.
Here are photos I have taken, and I would like you to authenticate my bag if possible.
I do not know the item name.
The number on the tag inside the bag is: FG 21 6349
I am the owner of the bag.
I have had this bag since 2008. I purchased it as a used item, and do not have any bags, receipts etc.
I thank you ahead of time for your patience, and will respond quickly to any questions to help this process. 
I will be adding additional photos in a second post following this one.
Sincerely,
lovemyorangebag


----------



## lovemyorangebag

Hello again from lovemyorangebag,   
     ( post #2)
Here are some more photos.
This is my first time "posting".
Thanks again for your patience,
Looking forward to your help,
lovemyorangebag.

description of photos in order of appearance:
(post #1) 1. an orange S. Ferragamo bag, 2. back, 3. left side, 4. right side, 5. back of inside shown pulled out of bag, 6. tag view #1, 7. tag view #2
(post #2) 1. front of inside shown pulled out of bag, 2. front shoulder strap, 3. front shoulder strap view #2, 4. stitching inside pocket seams, 5. stitching, 6. stitching.., 7. pocket, 8. pull on drawstring


----------



## lovemyorangebag

Hello again from lovemyorangebag,
    (post #3)
This is the last of my photos for your consideration.
Thanks,
Please write as soon as time permits,
lovemy orangebag

Description of photos:
(post #3)1. tag view #3, 2. tag view #4, 3. stitching., 4. shoulder strap, 5. inside zipper pull., 6. inside zipper pull, 7. pocket pull bottom pocket


----------



## suezyuengee

Item Name: Nwt SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Men's Back Leather Embossed Wallet Bifold
Listing number: 360777915170
Seller name or ID:  fashionhabit
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-SALVATO...d-/360777915170?pt=Wallet&hash=item54000a1b22
Comments:  Hi experts, is this wallet authentic?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## anacapri2011

Please help authenticate this pair of shoes!

Item Name: NIB size 7.5C Salvatore Ferragamo 'Carla&#65533;39; Black Nero 5cm Pumps orig. $495
Listing number: 121194534860
Seller name or ID: lenp888
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-size-7-...34860?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c37c1d7cc
Comments: n/a

Thank you!


----------



## SIRD

Hi Experts,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name:Vintage SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Soft Leather Handbag - Made in Italy
Item ID: 370939705286
Seller name: austrianchick
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370939705286?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello lovely authenticators

I'm Prada lover and very good friend of mine found this site and just want to confirm if this site is selling authentic items as prices are too attractive.
http://www.ferragamooutlet.net

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## yoshikitty

maggieridzon said:


> Hello lovely authenticators
> 
> I'm Prada lover and very good friend of mine found this site and just want to confirm if this site is selling authentic items as prices are too attractive.
> http://www.ferragamooutlet.net
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



I am a Ferragamo lover, I bought my first pair of shoes and bag when I was 18, which was almost 20 years ago. 

I just had a look of the link you posted, IMO, the stuff are fake.


----------



## yoshikitty

leimm said:


> Dear experts,
> Could you please help to authenticate this pair of My Candid? If you need more pics of the shoes, please let me know. Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 2384533
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384537
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384540



It's fake IMO.


----------



## maggieridzon

yoshikitty said:


> I am a Ferragamo lover, I bought my first pair of shoes and bag when I was 18, which was almost 20 years ago.
> 
> I just had a look of the link you posted, IMO, the stuff are fake.



Thank you so much...will pass to my friend!


----------



## nartpeid

Can somebody please help me authenticate these?
Item Name: Vara Pumps
Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: -
Comments: These are claimed to be vintage and produced in the 90s. That's the reason why the design is kind of different.
http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_2_enlarged.jpg
http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_3_enlarged.jpg
http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_5_enlarged.jpg
http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_4_enlarged.jpg
http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_6_enlarged.jpg


----------



## nartpeid

Bump. Can someone help me with this please?


----------



## blackorchid1234

Hi I am new here... not sure what i am doing, i need advice on a pair of Salvatore Ferragamo that i purchased from eBay. The seller reassured that these are authentic. My friends, Ferragamo lovers, some have own many of these shoes for 15-20 years are very certain that they are fake.
pic 1: picture posted on ebay at            http://www.ebay.com/itm/190961356265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649​ 
pic 2: the diff of the 2 shoes, 1 is store bought, and 1 from eBay. Also, the way the bottom is attached to the side of the shoe is similar to typical China made shoe,  you can touch the inside and you see the under laying fabric/cushing. Whereas the store bought shoes sticks firmly to the side.

pic3: the wooden heel which is never seen with Ferragamo shoes, i compare with a China made pair, they are very similar

pic4: the logo print at the bottom of the shoes


I'd rather wear China made Bandolino or Nine West, then a fake. Please help me verify.  I did bring to a local store where the Ferragamo salesman pointed out the difference. When I told the eBay seller, he wanted the info of the salesperson to confront him, but I cannot do that to someone who helps me.  Your fair opinion will help me rationalize with the eBay salesperson.

Thank you

Black orchid


----------



## yoshikitty

nartpeid said:


> Can somebody please help me authenticate these?
> Item Name: Vara Pumps
> Listing number: 1
> Seller name or ID: -
> Working Link: -
> Comments: These are claimed to be vintage and produced in the 90s. That's the reason why the design is kind of different.
> http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_2_enlarged.jpg
> http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_3_enlarged.jpg
> http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_5_enlarged.jpg
> http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_4_enlarged.jpg
> http://product-images4.therealreal.com/SAL10341_6_enlarged.jpg



It's quite difficult to say.... the quality of the work/leather/bow look very real. I have a purse bought around 16 years ago, which was with the same ribbon (I mean the texture/color and the print on the metal)  The pair of shoes I bought at that period has the word 'boutique' written under Ferragamo.  I know I am not a big help here, but I would say it look real for me. 

Hopefully you will get more opinions.


----------



## yoshikitty

blackorchid1234 said:


> Hi I am new here... not sure what i am doing, i need advice on a pair of Salvatore Ferragamo that i purchased from eBay. The seller reassured that these are authentic. My friends, Ferragamo lovers, some have own many of these shoes for 15-20 years are very certain that they are fake.
> pic 1: picture posted on ebay at            http://www.ebay.com/itm/190961356265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649​
> pic 2: the diff of the 2 shoes, 1 is store bought, and 1 from eBay. Also, the way the bottom is attached to the side of the shoe is similar to typical China made shoe,  you can touch the inside and you see the under laying fabric/cushing. Whereas the store bought shoes sticks firmly to the side.
> 
> pic3: the wooden heel which is never seen with Ferragamo shoes, i compare with a China made pair, they are very similar
> 
> pic4: the logo print at the bottom of the shoes
> 
> 
> I'd rather wear China made Bandolino or Nine West, then a fake. Please help me verify.  I did bring to a local store where the Ferragamo salesman pointed out the difference. When I told the eBay seller, he wanted the info of the salesperson to confront him, but I cannot do that to someone who helps me.  Your fair opinion will help me rationalize with the eBay salesperson.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Black orchid



Hello! 
It looks fake to me....


----------



## blackorchid1234

Thank you yoshikitty.
I need more input, and please give some background about your expertise in Salvatore Ferragamo shoes. 
Thank you


----------



## yoshikitty

blackorchid1234 said:


> Thank you yoshikitty.
> I need more input, and please give some background about your expertise in Salvatore Ferragamo shoes.
> Thank you



Just my two cents, but I could be wrong. I really hope more Ferragamo lovers will post on this thread! 

The print of 'Made in Italy' is not clear.

The shape of the sole (in the middle of the shoes) feels wrong. I just checked my shoes, the sole is in one piece of leather or whatever material it is. 

Frankly speaking, if you doubt it's not the real Ferragamo, I would return it to the seller. I always buy from the stores or order from their online store. There's always summer/winter discount


----------



## ntv

*Item Name: *Women's Salvatore Ferragamo Signature Pumps
*Listing number: *380774810472*
Seller name or ID:* stlouisshoe* 
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/380774810472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*
Comments: *Could you please help me authenticate this pair of shoes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## poppyxlemon

Sorry for not putting this in the format. I was given this as a gift and need help authenticating it. I am thinking it is fake although the quality is quite good.

Pictures: 
https://plus.google.com/photos/1152...s/5950092360847231233?authkey=CMOKvrTLg_Dj_QE

Thank you.


----------



## dorothygail101

This bag is at our local mission store and I have never bought a salvatore ferragamo before so i was wondering if I could have some help in authenticating this and maybe id-ing the style if you might know it. Thanks so much!


----------



## Smoothop

Please can someone help to authenticate this bag:

Name:Ferragamo 'Sofia' medium in soft black calfskin.
Listing N°:281214534411
Seller: olykiki08
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FERRAGAMO-BORSA-SOFIA-media-A-W-2013-colore-Nero-/281214534411?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item4179b1430b

Many thanks ...I would like to bid on this item and it finishes tomorrow.


----------



## EustaceTilley

dorothygail101 said:


> This bag is at our local mission store and I have never bought a salvatore ferragamo before so i was wondering if I could have some help in authenticating this and maybe id-ing the style if you might know it. Thanks so much!



I forget the exact name of the bag, but that's from the "Fiera" group from 2007. Looks good to me.


----------



## Cordelia47

blackorchid1234 said:


> Hi I am new here... not sure what i am doing, i need advice on a pair of Salvatore Ferragamo that i purchased from eBay. The seller reassured that these are authentic. My friends, Ferragamo lovers, some have own many of these shoes for 15-20 years are very certain that they are fake.
> pic 1: picture posted on ebay at            http://www.ebay.com/itm/190961356265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649​
> pic 2: the diff of the 2 shoes, 1 is store bought, and 1 from eBay. Also, the way the bottom is attached to the side of the shoe is similar to typical China made shoe,  you can touch the inside and you see the under laying fabric/cushing. Whereas the store bought shoes sticks firmly to the side.
> 
> pic3: the wooden heel which is never seen with Ferragamo shoes, i compare with a China made pair, they are very similar
> 
> pic4: the logo print at the bottom of the shoes
> 
> 
> I'd rather wear China made Bandolino or Nine West, then a fake. Please help me verify.  I did bring to a local store where the Ferragamo salesman pointed out the difference. When I told the eBay seller, he wanted the info of the salesperson to confront him, but I cannot do that to someone who helps me.  Your fair opinion will help me rationalize with the eBay salesperson.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Black orchid


I agree I would never give-up the salesman's name.  He is a great resource for you in the future and I might even write him a short note of thanks for saving you from a counterfeit purchase.  The Ebay sellers are business people that should know their products enough to tell when it is counterfeit or at least its possible suspect provenance.


----------



## Cordelia47

I am trying, for the first time, to have a purse I already purchased on Ebay authenticated.
Please be patient as I am learning the correct format and how to post pictures.
Well here goes, first try.


----------



## Cordelia47

Here are the rest of the pictures


----------



## Cordelia47

Oh I forgot to take a picture of the back of the snap and front clip.


----------



## Cordelia47

Here is yet another vintage bag I purchased from Ebay.  I have no idea how old it is but would like to know if it is a genuine Salvatore Ferragamo handbag.  Thank you for your time.


----------



## Cordelia47

More of same bag


----------



## poppyxlemon

Hi Ferragamo authenticators, 

Please help me look at this purse that I recently got. Everything looks fine except for the "m" on the hardware....

 Thank you so much!!

poppyxlemon


----------



## DLBIA14

*Item Name: *'Ladies Vintage Ferragamo Bag'*
Listing number:* 331078615517 
* Seller name or ID: *Aliijaad *
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ladies-v...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d15d2c1dd
* Comments: *I'm terrible at self-assessment so I would really appreciate the help. Thank  you!


----------



## Cordelia47

To DLBIA14, I am not an expert but I have over 11 vintage Ferragamo bags and only one of them has the same lining that is in your bag.  I have always been a bit suspicious of that particular handbag.  I have seen that lining in some of the bags on ebay but most of them are from Japan and when I have asked questions regarding the bag's provenance they have failed to respond and then I would cancel the transaction.  I think we need the wait for an expert but I will be just a curious as you in their reply.


----------



## iivonny

Hi please help me identify this ferragamo shoe thanks =))
*Item Name: **salvatore Ferragamo Gilia peep toe pumps*
* Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: *samantha_sbw
* Working Link: http://deluxemall.com/ferragamo/137599-bnwb-salvatore-ferragamo-gilia-peep-toe-pumps-300-a-2.html
http://deluxemall.com/attachments/f...ragamo-gilia-peep-toe-pumps-300-ferragamo.jpg
http://deluxemall.com/attachments/f...-gilia-peep-toe-pumps-300-ferragamo-shoes.jpg
Comments:* It is real?


----------



## Cordelia47

Cordelia47 said:


> Oh I forgot to take a picture of the back of the snap and front clip.


Now that I understand your site a little better, I know how important to know where the bag came from.  I bought this on Ebay from annalee82magenta


----------



## Cordelia47

Cordelia47 said:


> Here is yet another vintage bag I purchased from Ebay.  I have no idea how old it is but would like to know if it is a genuine Salvatore Ferragamo handbag.  Thank you for your time.


I purchased this on Ebay from dmb6557


----------



## Cordelia47

poppyxlemon said:


> Hi Ferragamo authenticators,
> 
> Please help me look at this purse that I recently got. Everything looks fine except for the "m" on the hardware....
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> poppyxlemon


Your right the "m" looks too round, the top loops don't come to a point. What does the inside of the bag look like?  Not that I am any kind of an expert, just curious.


----------



## Iluvmonkey

Hello authenticator,

I want to buy this belt but not sure about the authenticity of it. please help.

Designer: Salvatore ferragamo
website: https://poshmark.com/listing/5287d60bb532136f12040fdc
model: unknown, it is reversible
seller:sk07

Thank you


----------



## bily_tran

help me, Here are my shoes, please check it is authentic or fake


----------



## dorothygail101

dorothygail101 said:


> This bag is at our local mission store and I have never bought a salvatore ferragamo before so i was wondering if I could have some help in authenticating this and maybe id-ing the style if you might know it. Thanks so much!


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## titannero

Can anybody verify this handbag is authentic. 
eBay item number:
141130917994


http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## titannero




----------



## hollowgal

Hi lovely authenticators,

I just bought this ferragamo long card holder from Reebonz for my mother in law. I'm not sure if is authentic as it one doesn't come with a dust bag and one of the stitching seems funny.

 It's on the 4th stitch from top right corner.(3rd photo).it seems to have a tinny hole as if this particular stitch being stitch harder than the rest.the reverse side of this stitch is shown on the 5th photo.
And the lining inside is just a plain black lining, without any logo or the wording of the brand.

There is also a embossed serial code which I have trouble attaching the photo.I will try to take again and attach later.

Tia.


----------



## hollowgal

More photos. Thanks!


----------



## Cordelia47

I am curious as to why some folks get their items authenticated and others do not. Is it because we didn't follow the correct format, our selections were too vintage, or we haven't been on the forum long enough to warrant an authentication. I posted two bags on the site and received no response what-so-ever.  I don't care what the reason is as long as I have an idea why.  Since I have posted those two bags I must have purchased 10 bags off Ebay 2 were fakes and as soon as I laid my hands on them I could just feel the difference so I have gotten much better in the past 6 weeks.  I was unsure of my self when I posted them but now I have a little experience and if it is a very vintage handbag I think with the right photos I could give a decent opinion.  I was wondering if it wouldn't be easier to separate the authentication requests into vintage and current.  Does anyone have any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## mellyljacob

Does anyone know if every part to identify an authentic ferragamo bag today is the same to be able to identify one from the early 2000s?? I'm having trouble with my moms purse that she's wanting to sell. It was given to her by her mom as a gift and my grandma unfortunately recently was diagnosed with early dementia. Therefore, we can't figure out if she even remembers correctly or what she says is actually 100%


----------



## Roxannhardy13

My sister bought this Salvatore Ferragamo purse/ briefcase and was told it was authentic? 

Here is the information I have
The numbers inside : BW-21 1850 
I was wondering if you could attach a picture of this purse if in fact it's real?
Thanks so much!!
It almost looks like a feminine briefcase. Hardware is gold and says Salvatore Ferragamo on both latches, it is in pristine condition! The lining has the brand all over inside.  I hope you can help!!


----------



## purselurker4256

Can someone please authenticate this? Thank you 

Here is the link on poshmark:

https://poshmark.com/listing/50bc4680c7124509c1004322

User: ashnepa


----------



## poppyxlemon

Cordelia47 said:


> Your right the "m" looks too round, the top loops don't come to a point. What does the inside of the bag look like?  Not that I am any kind of an expert, just curious.


Yeah, I'm convinced that it is not real. the hardware isn't quite refined and the inside is all leather, not canvas. Thanks for taking your time to look though!!


----------



## bobo2002

Please help me authenticate these wallets!! Thank You in advance!!!

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Vara Bow Icona Black Saffiano Leather Wallet Clutch NWT
Listing number:281246781276
Seller name or ID: mediactive
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-F...T-/281246781276?pt=Wallet&hash=item417b9d4f5c

Item Name: Authentic NWT Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Icona zip around wallet
Listing number: 251427199926
Seller name or ID: crystaltea00 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...t-/251427199926?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8a3a9bb6


----------



## Jojoboy

Hi,  this is my first ferragamo scarf ring that I won from ebay,  pls take a look before I make payment:

Item Name:  AUTHENTIC FARRAGAMO GANCINI LADIES SCARF RING
Item ID: 221351057128
Seller ID: rum-girl

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/221351057128?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Comments:  Does it come in silver tone ?  I usually see gold tone on ebay.  Is this an older design with the "Ferragomo" printed on the back of the ring instead of on the front ?

TIA !


----------



## crvkva10

Please help me authenticate this bag!! Thank You in advance!!!

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: my friend
Working Link: sorry bout the links i don't know how to upload pics

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35529107@N00/12094873345

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35529107@N00/12095529266

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35529107@N00/12095161933

http://www.flickr.com/photos/35529107@N00/12095253744


----------



## pluckster

Hi

Please authenticate these shoes I've picked up from a thrift store/ op shop. TIA.


----------



## sassification

Item name: ferragamo mini bag (possibly vintage)

Listing number: N/A

Seller id: private

Link: N/A
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
m
	

		
			
		

		
	














Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pinklambies

Hi, I need some help in authenticating this wallet. I saw this on my local Craigslist so there is no item # or seller name.  My concern is that the one on Ferragamo.com (http://www.ferragamo.com/shop/en/us...-cases-coin-purses/credit-card-case-395229--1) has "Made in Italy" written on the inside under the logo but this one does not. Not sure if this is an issue? 
Item Name and description: "*Authentic Ferragamo Credit Card Case in ametista purple*
in embossed pebbled calfskin
height 3.1 IN, length 4.3 IN, width 0.3 IN

Credit card or business card case featuring gold Palladio double Gancio ornament with three card slots. Brand new, protective plastic still on hardware. 
Includes original box, ribbon, and tags."

Thank you in advance.


----------



## runahayashi

Hi ladies,

Please help to me authenticate this bag!

Item Name: Authentic salvatore ferragamo sofia handbag
Listing number: 171233187268
Seller name or ID: lkkphila
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171233187268?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I am not too sure of this bag size too. Appreciate if any expert can advise the authenticity and the bag size 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smiileformeeh

Can someone please authenticate these shoes?

*Item Name: *Gancini Italian Leather Loafers Flats Shoes* 
Listing number: **331103111921
Seller name or ID: salearea
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331103111921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments:* I already purchased this item.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Miyakhan

Hi. Can anyone authenticate these shoes please?


----------



## lostboy500

Two requests if its not too much to ask.  There are serial numbers pictured in both listings and they both look legitimate, but would like to be sure.

*Item Name: Crossbody Shoulder Satchel
Listing number:171067369885
Seller name or ID: bagriculture
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171067369885
Comments:


**Item Name: Nero Nappa Kid Nero Strings & Tassel
Listing number: 321310861480
Seller name or ID: littlesunshineone
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...0?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4acf9ea8a8http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent.../?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4acf9ea8a8
Comments:*

Thank you for your help!


----------



## salearea

smiileformeeh said:


> Can someone please authenticate these shoes?
> 
> *Item Name: *Gancini Italian Leather Loafers Flats Shoes*
> Listing number: **331103111921
> Seller name or ID: salearea
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331103111921?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments:* I already purchased this item.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is our item so we are not permitted to specifically comment on the authenticity here. However, it should be pointed out that we have provided sufficient images of the stacked heel, footbed stamp and hardware to demonstrate authenticity for any outside party to determine.


----------



## taysmom1016

I have a vintage alleged Ferragamo but cannot post pictures since I just joined this site. It is a boxy bag, woven leather of cream, blue, brown and black, stiff, U handle (also woven leather) with the name and number DO-217269. I've searched everywhere and cannot find a similar bag.


----------



## candybagdee

Hi 

I just purchased a pair of ferragamo flats online and everything seemed fine except for the logo stamp on the insoles....it looks a bit weird because the bottom (made in italy) part and the top (salvatore) part of the stamp looks smudgy and i am not sure if that is normal for ferragamo shoes? Can anyone here please kindly tell me if it is normal thanks a lot!! any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## cc_1028

Please help to authenticate this ferragamo bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## carrielams

Cordelia47 said:


> I am curious as to why some folks get their items authenticated and others do not. Is it because we didn't follow the correct format, our selections were too vintage, or we haven't been on the forum long enough to warrant an authentication. I posted two bags on the site and received no response what-so-ever.  I don't care what the reason is as long as I have an idea why.  Since I have posted those two bags I must have purchased 10 bags off Ebay 2 were fakes and as soon as I laid my hands on them I could just feel the difference so I have gotten much better in the past 6 weeks.  I was unsure of my self when I posted them but now I have a little experience and if it is a very vintage handbag I think with the right photos I could give a decent opinion.  I was wondering if it wouldn't be easier to separate the authentication requests into vintage and current.  Does anyone have any thoughts on the subject?


I dont own any Ferragamo handbags now (only two wallets left)
Probably people here don't have a lot of experiences on vintage pieces of Ferragamo
for me when it comes to a preown piece, I always exam carefully the leather quality, 
design construction and stitching! designer handbags will NEVER have poor quality !
(usually when the retail price are 1000and up)
It just takes a lot of experiences of owning designer items (good and bad) to be able to determine 
authenticity by looking at pictures alone)
the best way to avoid counterfeit is to buy from authorized retailers 
If you buy from eBay make sure the seller has good rating! 
Try to look through the sellers items for sale to see if he/she sells a lot of designer items
However, the same handbags of same style with different color is definitely a red flag
Most importantly, don't fall for the low price if you are not sure it's authenticity!


----------



## Cordelia47

carrielams said:


> I dont own any Ferragamo handbags now (only two wallets left)
> Probably people here don't have a lot of experiences on vintage pieces of Ferragamo
> for me when it comes to a preown piece, I always exam carefully the leather quality,
> design construction and stitching! designer handbags will NEVER have poor quality !
> (usually when the retail price are 1000and up)
> It just takes a lot of experiences of owning designer items (good and bad) to be able to determine
> authenticity by looking at pictures alone)
> the best way to avoid counterfeit is to buy from authorized retailers
> If you buy from eBay make sure the seller has good rating!
> Try to look through the sellers items for sale to see if he/she sells a lot of designer items
> However, the same handbags of same style with different color is definitely a red flag
> Most importantly, don't fall for the low price if you are not sure it's authenticity!


I want to thank you so much for the reply; it meant a lot to me that you took the time to answer some of my questions.

Kathy White


----------



## taysmom1016

cc_1028 said:


> Please help to authenticate this ferragamo bag. Thanks in advance!


It's a beautiful bag, I love the little shoe hardware!  I'm trying to find out if mine is authentic too but still cannot post photos.  Mine has the exact same label (different letters and numbers) style.  Does anyone know what the letters/numbers mean, if it could be some clue as to when and where it was made?  Thanks!


----------



## taysmom1016

carrielams said:


> I dont own any Ferragamo handbags now (only two wallets left)
> Probably people here don't have a lot of experiences on vintage pieces of Ferragamo
> for me when it comes to a preown piece, I always exam carefully the leather quality,
> design construction and stitching! designer handbags will NEVER have poor quality !
> (usually when the retail price are 1000and up)
> It just takes a lot of experiences of owning designer items (good and bad) to be able to determine
> authenticity by looking at pictures alone)
> the best way to avoid counterfeit is to buy from authorized retailers
> If you buy from eBay make sure the seller has good rating!
> Try to look through the sellers items for sale to see if he/she sells a lot of designer items
> However, the same handbags of same style with different color is definitely a red flag
> Most importantly, don't fall for the low price if you are not sure it's authenticity!


I'm guessing the reason there are so many fakes on ebay is because I tried posting some bags HONESTLY, and said if I did not have certificates of authenticity and I was suspended for fraudulent listings of bags that weren't real.  I didn't CLAIM they were, I was honest, posted lots of pictures and descriptions and let people decide on their own.  I'm guessing this is why people just post fakes as the real deal because it's basically the only way you can get them listed on ebay.  Too bad.  I couldn't bring myself to do this, I posted them as unknown maker and pictures unless I had a serial number.


----------



## ViciousVintVamp

Cordelia47 said:


> Here is yet another vintage bag I purchased from Ebay.  I have no idea how old it is but would like to know if it is a genuine Salvatore Ferragamo handbag.  Thank you for your time.


Cordelia47, I own a black Ferragamo that is very similar to your bag.  I would like to get it authenticated so I am curious to know if you have had any luck authenticating yours?  Thanks for any help you can give me in advance.


----------



## amusemi

I should have authenticated the wallet first but I am now worried it isn't authentic because there is no "Made in Italy" written below the name inside. Is this always the case or for certain wallets only? Thanks!


----------



## Miyakhan

Hi..can someone please authenticate this...the shoes are no longer with me. I forgot to take a pic of the outsoles but I saw their logo stamped there. Hope someone can help me here.


----------



## Monkeybee

Could someone please authenticate this small sofia bag for me? Thank you so much!

Item #: 261399169866
Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia Berry Corniola Satchel Hobo Shoulder Handbag Bag NWT
Seller: tikavision
Working link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261399169866?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## angelxchild

Hi ladies!

Would someone be so kind to authenticate the Ferragamo for me? Thanks in advance! 

Item Name: Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Hand Bag Black Leather Italy Vintage R05680
Listing number: 261397550126
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261397550126
Comments: I've had good experience with this seller before (bought a lovely LV Speedy from them), but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Cordelia47

angelxchild said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Would someone be so kind to authenticate the Ferragamo for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Hand Bag Black Leather Italy Vintage R05680
> Listing number: 261397550126
> Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
> Working Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261397550126
> Comments: I've had good experience with this seller before (bought a lovely LV Speedy from them), but I just want to make sure.


Did you note the "smell of mold" comment?  Yes, I have heard that they are required by law to sell authenticated merchandise and can lose their license if they sell counterfeit goods.  The only thing that stops me from purchasing from them is when I hear any thing about water and mold due to the tidal wave disaster. Mold worries me because you can't always see it; it can be hidden away under the lining.


----------



## angelxchild

Cordelia47 said:


> Did you note the "smell of mold" comment?  Yes, I have heard that they are required by law to sell authenticated merchandise and can lose their license if they sell counterfeit goods.  The only thing that stops me from purchasing from them is when I hear any thing about water and mold due to the tidal wave disaster. Mold worries me because you can't always see it; it can be hidden away under the lining.




I did see it and I didn't think it'd be that bad at first, but after reading other people's experience with smell in this forum, I'm definitely concerned now. 

Good point about not being able to see the mold, I think I'll pass up on this one then. Such a shame, it's such a a nice bag in great conditions otherwise


----------



## unwove

Could someone please authenticate these Ferragamo, and perhaps identify the style? I've been searching the internet for hours and can't find anything that matches. Also, I apologize for not using the format indicated in the first post, but the shoes were not posted on ebay, and are in my possession. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## taysmom1016

Item Name:  Salvatore Ferragamo bag
Listing number:  None
Seller name or ID: None
Working Link: None
Comments:  I found this bag in a thrift store...I had never even HEARD of Salvatore Ferragamo but I could tell as soon as I picked up the bag and looked at it that I had found a gem!  It was heavy, beautiful, exquisite hardware with the label and serial number inside so I knew it was a designer bag and by the way it was made, I knew it was the real deal.  I won't even tell you how much I paid for it, it would probably make you hate me...


----------



## natalia0128

Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO ICONA CONTINENTAL Slate Blue LEATHER WALLET
Listing number:271412217935
Seller name or ID: http://www.ebay.com/usr/tiamotaromina
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...QrgY6BZCqpaUFxK9MsTEU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments: here are the pictures


----------



## ujili

Hi! Can someone please authenticate these Ferragamos for me? Thanks! Much appreciated!

Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Musa Red Clutch Wristlet Shoulder Handbag Evening Bag
Item Number: 261401689364
Seller ID:tikavision
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...364?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdcc13d14

Name: NEW & AUTHENTIC Salvatore Ferragamo Small Leather Tote 21 B095
Item Number: 181349144645
Seller ID: london_liquidators
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...645?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a39405845

Thanks a lot!


----------



## gabobeach

Could please authenticate these Ferragamo bag? This would be the first Ferragamo bag and I want to be sure!
Thank you 

Item name: authentic Salvatore Ferragamo leather shoulder bag
Seller: flash802011
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-S...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461d253b80


----------



## gabobeach

Could someone please authenticate these Ferragamo bag? This would be my first Ferragamo bag purchase and I want to be sure!
Thank you very much!

Item name: authentic Salvatore Ferragamo leather shoulder bag
Seller: flash802011
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301136690048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## zhouy101

Hey there!! 

I've been on the lookout for some nice loafers. Can someone tell me if these are authentic?

Item Name: New SALVATORE FERRAGAMO "Roll" Silver Napa Leather Driving Shoes 6.5 C NIB

Listing number: 400502187678

Seller name or ID: Frieschskys

Working Link: http://ebay.com/itm/400502187678?nav=SEARCH

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## tiffanyd395

Please authenticate this
Item name: 2 firenze 

This is not for sale, was found during an estate clean out.  Inside is soft leather, interior pocket is a satin like material. outside is suede, I think.  Bag seems to be good quality.  No serial number found, I think it's from the 1980's, I've not seen an interior tag that says Boutique on it before. 











Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gabobeach

gabobeach said:


> Could someone please authenticate these Ferragamo bag? This would be my first Ferragamo bag purchase and I want to be sure!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: authentic Salvatore Ferragamo leather shoulder bag
> Seller: flash802011
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301136690048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


Is here someone who answer the questions?


----------



## jburgh

gabobeach said:


> Is here someone who answer the questions?



Sorry, we have low traffic and there are no regular authenticators.  It looks authentic to me.  Please make sure there are no pen marks or color transfer marks on the bag.


----------



## gabobeach

jburgh said:


> Sorry, we have low traffic and there are no regular authenticators.  It looks authentic to me.  Please make sure there are no pen marks or color transfer marks on the bag.


Thank you very much!


----------



## EgonGB

tiffanyd395 said:


> Please authenticate this
> Item name: 2 firenze
> 
> This is not for sale, was found during an estate clean out.  Inside is soft leather, interior pocket is a satin like material. outside is suede, I think.  Bag seems to be good quality.  No serial number found, I think it's from the 1980's, I've not seen an interior tag that says Boutique on it before.
> View attachment 2564149
> View attachment 2564150
> View attachment 2564151
> View attachment 2564159
> View attachment 2564160
> View attachment 2564161
> View attachment 2564162
> View attachment 2564163
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hi 
I've just bought from an Estate Auction too and found a Ferragamo bag with the same type of lining.  The style of the bag is different though but it does have a suede type finish. It also is probably from the Eighties or Nineties so I hope this 'non-signature' leather style was vogue back then!


----------



## HanaYaHana

Hi 
Could you please authenticate these two pair of shoes for me? Thanks a lot!


Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Bow Pump Black
Listing #:141244368149
Seller: shopquinnette
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141244368149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


Item Name: Womens Salvatore Ferragamo Beige Loafers Made In Italy Size 8&#8226; 
Listing #: 331102676569
Seller: euroshoecompany
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331102676569?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## cc_1028

Hopefully this bag can be authenticated here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## lolat

Item Name: Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Marisa Leather Handbag Blue Omega Purse
Listing number: 191130634890
Seller name or ID: easysaledallas 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c80460a8a
Comments: This auction seems to be ending in 50 min, so not the best time to post but wondering if this is authentic! Thank you!


----------



## cjl0413

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Miss Vara continental wallet
Listing number: 251487448470
Seller name or ID: upstairs2000
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...t=Wallet&hash=item3a8dd1ed96&autorefresh=true
Comments: Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mamabear66

Please authenticate this item for me if possible thank you very much  
Item name : Kelly Salvatore ferragamo 
 Private sale.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good morning, expert.

Would you please help me to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!

Item  name:  NEW SALVATORE FERRAGAMO NAVY BLUE LEATHER SHOULDER HANDBAG
Item #:  351055493384
Seller:  rodeo-drive-deals
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-SALVATO...384?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51bc89b908

Thank u!


----------



## giselle_

Hi lovelies! Could you please authenticate these shoes for me? Thank you in advance 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Zapato
Seller: GVGGALLO
Listening number: 498840231
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-498840231-salvatore-ferragamo-zapato-_JM


----------



## Lajka

Hi girls, please help me: is this bag aurhentic and year? 
The seller says that this bag is made &#8203;&#8203;of artificial leather - is it possible?
Thank you!


----------



## newwonderfull

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Vara bow pumps size 7
Listing number: - 
Seller name or ID: Shop Goodwill Online 
Working Link: http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=16415892 
Comments: I was hoping for some help in authenticating these shoes. I've been looking for a vintage pair in a rich red like this for a while, so I was excited when I found these. I don't know what to look for to determine authenticity, so hopefully you can help!





http://imgur.com/a/WQQzn#0
http://imgur.com/a/WQQzn#1
http://imgur.com/a/WQQzn#2
http://imgur.com/a/WQQzn#3
*


----------



## Asiarice

Hello, please help authenticate these. Thanks! 

Item Name: All leather SALVATORE FERRAGAMO bag with strap
Listing number: 111331208449
Seller name or ID: monelledesigns
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111331208449?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Seller just starting in eBay but received positive feedbacks

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK PATENT LEATHER HANDBAG
Listing Number: 231232148842
Seller Name: carolinasandi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231232148842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: None


----------



## mybutterfly

Help me authenticate this Ferragamo,please. Any idea about the name would be much appriciated .Thank you, in advance!


----------



## enhi

I just won these- could someone have a look and tell me whether they look authentic or not? 

Item Name: Ferragamo size 6 flat
Listing number: 291144698379
Seller name or ID: nicolesinnott
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-S...p%2BSGJtZTtOsBOJsaJ58%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## mybutterfly

No body?


----------



## cilantropig

mybutterfly said:


> Help me authenticate this Ferragamo,please. Any idea about the name would be much appriciated .Thank you, in advance!


I'm no expert, so my opinion probably doesn't count. But I think the label should not start to fade or has messy edge even on an old item. Also I have not seen a bag label with copy right sign or the front letter hardware like that. Probably something you can research on.


----------



## mybutterfly

cilantropig said:


> I'm no expert, so my opinion probably doesn't count. But I think the label should not start to fade or has messy edge even on an old item. Also I have not seen a bag label with copy right sign or the front letter hardware like that. Probably something you can research on.




Maybe because it's a vintage . Experts on ebay saying it's a authentic.


----------



## asiatica

Hello! It was love at first sight with this bag, the color is to die for! 

'd really appreciate it if you could authenticate it. Thank you!

Item name: unfortunately I don't know the model 
Item no:  251542274088
Seller: cborsa87
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/251542274088...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251542274088&_rdc=1


----------



## traitaoxanh

Hi ladies,

Can you please help me authenticate this pair of heels I just purchased from eBay? I received them today and on the right shoe, the stamp print was off so I'm concerned they might be fake. Thanks a lot.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Ribes Black Patent Leather Pump Size 5.5 LAST PAIR!
Listing number: 131190555072
Seller name or ID: vitalextras 
Working Link: eBay Link
Comments: Here are some pictures I took of the shoes myself *Link*


----------



## mym

Hi, I am new here. Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item name: 
*Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag*

Item no: 221454168641
Seller ID:  moviemaker613
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...GH%2Brsg0heGwRg5gj6p8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Many many thanks in advance!


----------



## Karencao

Item Name:AUTHENTIC VINTAGE SALVATORE FERRAGAMO BLACK LEATHER SMALL KELLY TOTE HANDBAG
Seller name: kaneandloki
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331220096271?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Item number: 331220096271
Comment: I just made an offer for this bag, please kindly authenticate it. TIA


----------



## mym

Am I at the wrong thread for ferragamo bag authentication?


----------



## chompers514

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Patent Leather Upper Black Pump Heel Vara Gold Logo Size 6B
Seller name: pnaomi05 http://www.ebay.com/usr/pnaomi05?_trksid=p2047675.l2559 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Item number: Not sure
Comment: I just purchased these and just want to make sure they are authentic. Please help/advise. Thank you very much.


----------



## pest007

hey everyone, first post.
would like to please authenticate this item:
item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Oversized Reversible Double Gancio belt Sz 105/42 Fits 34-38
item number: ( 201112623240 )
seller name: mstew17


link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201112623240?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

have the intentions of purchasing it.  From the add it seems sketchy.
And the size written on the belt also seems weird seeing as it is supposed to be reversible.

thanks


----------



## brownian2000ms

*Item Name:  Ferragamo women's red leather shoes
Listing number:** 301222320322 
Seller name or ID: **julieh3220

 Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301222320322?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
Comments:
Dear SF gurus,
Would you please help me authenticate this item? Is this pair of SF shoe authentic?  Many thanks!
*


----------



## sushi255

Item Name: Ferragamo women's ivory cross body bag
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: loreescloset (8255

Working Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-Womens-Ivory-leather-evening-bag-chain-handle/301231620984?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211132617%26meid%3D8156186773238238986%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D20140211132617%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301231620984%26clkid%3D8156187833553044062&_qi=RTM1562569
Comments:
Dear SF, I am new with SF, can you please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks  a lot.


----------



## kathleenmgs

I was wondering if you could take a look at this bag for me?  I got it about a week ago, but it's my first ferragamo, so is really like to have an expert look at it.   Thank you so much!


----------



## kathleenmgs

Hello?  Are there any authenticators for Ferragamo?


----------



## mym

kathleenmgs said:


> Hello?  Are there any authenticators for Ferragamo?



That's what I'm wondering too.


----------



## ISpoilMyWife

*Item Name: Ferragamo Cufflinks Gold Color NEW
Listing number: 121382587945
Seller name or ID: bramma10234
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121382587945?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
Comments: Seller has 100% positive feedback, but the price seems really low for being 2.5 days out.  I also haven't found cufflinks from Ferragamo that have that almost milgrain texture to them (granted I haven't looked much at all).
*


----------



## Ibabyxhoney

Item Name:  ***NEW*** $450 Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Patent Ballet Flats New Bisque 5C
Listing number: 171385205479
Seller name or ID: qx0223
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-450-Sal...05479?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27e75ab2e7
Comments: Please authenticate for me!! TIA


----------



## jamcl31

Listing number: 161375593566
Seller: ilovevintageandsurplus 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161375593566 
Photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









I'd also like to inquire of this bag's authenticity, but it's not from eBay: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...Ranking,Position,1-16,16#advertisementDetails

Help is much appreciated. Thanks very much!


----------



## autumnatitsfine

*Hi guys I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this bag is fake. Its an item from the website Poskmark. There are only three pics and I can't tell if its real or not. From the pics the bag looks pretty vintage, and I'm not good with vintage Sally.

Item Name: *Salvatore bag Authentic* 
Listing number: There is no listing number
Seller name or ID: **minhonie 
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Salvatore-bag-Authentic-530e75f088e3c6074c06a66a 
*dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2014/02/26/530e75f088e3c6074c06a66a/m_530e76080fb6cd3451071b10.jpg
dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2014/02/26/530e75f088e3c6074c06a66a/m_530e75f788e3c6074c06a66f.jpg
dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.net/posts/2014/02/26/530e75f088e3c6074c06a66a/m_530e75ff88e3c6074c06a679.jpg


----------



## illQueen_d

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Leather Gancini Lock & Key Shoulder Bag* Listing number: *1024227
* Seller name or ID: *Terry Y*
Working Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/salvatore-ferragamo-vintage-leather-gancini-shoulder-bag-black-1024227
* Comments: *Hi. I'm new to Ferragamo bags, can you please authenticate? I already purchased this item and am waiting for it to arrive. There is some adhesive damage to the back of the purse which I figured accounted for the price. Fingers crossed. I appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Missee

Item Name: Authentic Ferragamo Wallet
Listing Number: 281409305129
Seller ID: sneakergirl14
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Ferragamo-Wallet-/281409305129?pt=Wallet&hash=item41854d3a29
Comment: Please help me authenticate this wallet. Thank you in advance!


----------



## sawlover

Is this Ferragamo crossbody real?

I already have the bag, it was found in a closet, so i am just using pics i found on the net that look exactly like my bag.

Name: Vintage Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Black Suede Leather Reptile Snake Sting Ray Embossed Cross Body Over the Shoulder Bag

https://img0.etsystatic.com/000/0/5412209/il_570xN.261974452.jpg
my inside does not have signature lining tho
https://img1.etsystatic.com/000/0/5412209/il_570xN.261944961.jpg

my tag has gaps in the print like these
https://img0.etsystatic.com/032/0/6012168/il_570xN.583802854_5bat.jpg
http://picturesvip3.kyozou.com/pictures/_16/15219/15218796.jpg

And the hardware on my bag looks like the gold is rubbing off so that you can see silver showing through

https://img0.etsystatic.com/035/0/6012168/il_570xN.583802740_r42y.jpg

In my purse however there is no signature lining its just black and blank kinda shiny leather like this  
http://picturesvip3.kyozou.com/pictures/_16/15219/15218795.jpg


----------



## bagaholic_chie

Item Name: *Authentic Beautiful Salvatore Ferragamo Pumps Sz39*
Listing number: *161391114324*
Seller name or ID: *bishan570316*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/161391114324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649*
Comments: *Please help to authenticate these shoes. Thanks in advance. *


----------



## bagaholic_chie

bagaholic_chie said:


> Item Name: *Authentic Beautiful Salvatore Ferragamo Pumps Sz39*
> Listing number: *161391114324*
> Seller name or ID: *bishan570316*
> Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/161391114324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649*
> Comments: *Please help to authenticate these shoes. Thanks in advance. *




attached additional photo.


----------



## Stra8_seller

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo - REVIVAL Credit Card Wallet - Black Leather 

Listing Number: 400578213303

Seller name or ID: ascot_shoes

Working Link:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...8213303?pt=UK_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item5d445275b7

The  link above shows the item and all it's details, and below I will post  picture of the item I have received. Please let me know if it is  authentic or not as I only have 21 days to return the item.


----------



## Stra8_seller

Here are the picture I took of the item when I received it. please let me know as I only have 21 day return policy, otherwise I might be stuck with a fake and £140 down the drane. Thanks


----------



## Stra8_seller

And this is the last picture, of the model number on the inner wallet card holder which read KD-667070.

The guy usually sells shoes, high class designer shoes. has a 100% feedback, but you can never be too sure on ebay.

regards


----------



## aubreyy

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo white patent loafer flats
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51f88709ac4d240c12005e2f
Comments: Hi! I was wondering if these white patent loafers are real?


----------



## cathe_kim

Hi Ladies! 

I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate these ferragamos that are on sale on ebay currently.

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo 'Rilly' Women's Black Leather with Bow Platform Heel Size 5B
Listing Number: 161401906312
Seller: bargainshoeoutletplus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161401906312?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## luvme4me

Hello I need some help in authenticate this ferragamo bag as I have compared it with various bags, I found the serial number a bit different from others as there is only one letter and without hypen. Please advise and thanks in advance!


Item Name: Salvatore ferragamo Black leather Sophia shoulder bag
Listing number: 1
Seller name or ID: onlybonafide
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361029697317?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## mhartley

I recently purchased a Tracy Saffiano Salvatore Ferragamo handbag from Luisaviaroma.com

It looks quite reasonable and authentic when I've compared to online images except 
It doesn't smell of leather - smells plastic/chemically.  
It's peculiarly light weight.
It was also wrapped in a nice Salvatore Ferragamo cotton/linen bag, but it has a white string cord (not the red cord that I've read are indicative of authentic bags)

It does have a serial code inside: AB-21E298

Is the dealer highly reputable?
Any thoughts or input welcome


----------



## aamas

hi
just bought this wallet can you please help me authenticate it

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Ferragam...TaGI8fJcon39uRmypQvrQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

THANKS


----------



## popbrands

Hello! A friend is selling me her Ferragamo bag. Please help me determine if this is orginal or not. Any help will be appreciated. TIA!

Item Name: Ferragamo Black Shoulder Bag (don't know model)
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: https://flic.kr/s/aHsk48abVi


----------



## inas

Hi.. i just bought ferragamo shoes from reebonz, but the impression on the sole is a bit blurry.. please help me to authenticate this pair of shoes.. thank you.


----------



## Levo

Hi, can someone please authenticate these pumps for me. I won the auction, but I would like to make sure they are authentic before I go further with the purchase. Any help will be much appreciated. TIA
Item Name: Salvatore Ferragomo pumps size 5
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: prs52752
Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=281455285045#
Comments: I won the auction, but I just want to double check. Thank you


----------



## Thanks4Help

Hi Thank you so much for your help.


*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Sardegna Pebbled Leather Loafers Size 10.5 D $620+
* Listing number: *251679673661
* Seller name or ID: *bestdiscounts100
*Working Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679673661?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*
* Comments: *I just bought these Men's shoes on eBay and am feeling hesitant. Then I found this online. Fortunately, if they are fake, I can return them. Thanks for your help guys and/or girls. This is my first pair! 


P.S. The site would not let me upload the pictures of the soles, they were too big, but please check the link and they will be readily available. Thank you again so much!


----------



## Natacha Landes

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo handbag
Listing number: -
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: -
Comments: Hello! I have a tricky case, hope you'll enjoy it.
I bought this satin/suede vintage handbag at the Brussels flea market   among a part of a  wardrobe of the french fashion model. I think, she   was a model, because the  clothes should fit to a very-very skinny woman   about 195 cm high. It was  some other treasures in this heap - couture   dress by Cardin 70s-80s,  suede short cape by Alaia, but other things   was mostly cheap (but  stylish) or from small parisian designers. The   age of all stuff was not  later than the middle of 90s. So, it might be   the real Ferragamo by the  origin. But there is some uncertainty, which   probably may caused by the  age of the bag. 











There is no branding on the metal parts (i have one real  SF handbag of 70's which also have not)





There is some strange traces on the logotype. I can't find the serial at   the  Internet photos with the same amount of numbers. I can't find a   photo of a similar  model.





But as you can see at the pictures, this handbag made with  the exceptional quality and with the very expensive tissues. 










It looks  like made at late 90's (or may be early 2000's) when the fake   industry  was not so skilled. And in any case, this model doesn't look   like  something worth to massive faking.
 So, i'd say it's not the fake, and i hope you'll agree with  me. I   would be very appreciate to photos of the similar object if you  know   some.

 Thanks in advance. Sorry for my bad English.
Kindest regards.
Natacha
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JoyfulJessica

Hi everyone! 

I recently bought five pairs of what appear to be vintage Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique shoes from a local thrift store for super cheap. 

I feel somewhat confident about their authenticity but would love another opinion. Any insight and help whatsoever is very much appreciated. 

The crazy thing about these shoes is that it appears that they are all new and unworn  basically no wear on the soles. Some of the boxes have tiny stickers from department stores (ie. a couple boxes have Nordstrom stickers or Neiman Marcus logo stickers on the matching box), and one pair even has a sticker for Nordstroms Anniversary Sale on it. 

I have no idea how the thrift store ended up with them, and no one there could really tell me if they were authentic (the staff didnt seem to know anything about the brand). I tried searching the names of the shoes and numbers on the boxes but didnt find anything. 

The links are to photos of the shoes that I took. Let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you in advance for reading and taking a look!

Item Name: Niece in black patent leather, 3 cm
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  N/A
Working Link: Photobucket album with pictures
Comments: I bought two pairs of these -- one in 5.5 B and 5.5 C

Item Name: Dixon?? in navy, 1 cm
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  N/A
Working Link:Photobucket album with pictures
Comments: There is a slight mark on the side of one of the shoes. 

Item Name: Dixon?? in beige, 1 cm
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  N/A
Working Link: Photobucket album with pictures
Comments: N/A

Item Name: Vara in marrone calf croc, 3 cm
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID:  N/A
Working Link: Photobucket album with pictures 
Comments: N/A


----------



## zen1965

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Tasche, Modell Gelly, schwarz, mit rechnung,aktuelles Modell
Listing number: 181565599837
Seller name or ID: mcfab1000
Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Salvatore-Fe...599837?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2a4627305d

Comments: I am new to Ferragamo and, thus, would very much appreciate your help. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## zen1965

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Handtasche 548269 107302
Listing number: 161334278007
Seller name or ID: up-2-her
Working Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/161334278007...49&var=460361204664&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: I do not know the name of this bag (searched all over the forum here and also the Ferragamo website) and would much appreciate to your opinion! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jburgh

zen1965 said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Handtasche 548269 107302
> Listing number: 161334278007
> Seller name or ID: up-2-her
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/161334278007...49&var=460361204664&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I do not know the name of this bag (searched all over the forum here and also the Ferragamo website) and would much appreciate to your opinion! Many thanks in advance!



Not enough pictures to tell - need clear closeups of all logos


----------



## jburgh

zen1965 said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Tasche, Modell Gelly, schwarz, mit rechnung,aktuelles Modell
> Listing number: 181565599837
> Seller name or ID: mcfab1000
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Salvatore-Fe...599837?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2a4627305d
> 
> Comments: I am new to Ferragamo and, thus, would very much appreciate your help. Many thanks in advance!



This looks pretty good and from what I can tell looks authentic.


----------



## michu

Item Name: NWB Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Bow Logo Flats Patent Leather MORNING ROSE 6.5B
Listing number: 371135055194
Seller name or ID: mkxyn88
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWB-Salvato...55194?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item56695f855a

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## michu

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Bow Patent Leather Ballet Flats 6.5 B
Listing number: 111475756570
Seller name or ID: chotika20
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...56570?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19f4790e1a

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## michu

Item Name: $480 NIB Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Flat White/Black 5/5.5/6/6/5/7/7.5/8/8.5/11B
Listing number: 221454056271
Seller name or ID: marketplace58
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/480-NIB-Sal...?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item338fb0bb4f

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Stansy

zen1965 said:


> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Handtasche 548269 107302
> Listing number: 161334278007
> Seller name or ID: up-2-her
> Working Link:http://www.ebay.de/itm/161334278007...49&var=460361204664&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: I do not know the name of this bag (searched all over the forum here and also the Ferragamo website) and would much appreciate to your opinion! Many thanks in advance!



https://www.breuninger.com/salvator...ragamo/1000128085_08000/criteoDormantShoppers

I found the bag on the breuninger website - maybe this will help! The bag is beautiful - it is on my watchlist too 
Please let us know if you get it and if so: what you think of it!!


----------



## zen1965

jburgh said:


> This looks pretty good and from what I can tell looks authentic.



Many thanks, Jburgh, for your assistance! I just bought the bag. Very excited!



Stansy said:


> https://www.breuninger.com/salvator...ragamo/1000128085_08000/criteoDormantShoppers
> 
> I found the bag on the breuninger website - maybe this will help! The bag is beautiful - it is on my watchlist too
> Please let us know if you get it and if so: what you think of it!!



Thank you for the reference! So the style name is Violetta. If it was not in Saffiano I would have absolutely jumped at it, but I am not sure about the Saffiano leather...
So I got the Gelly (see above - with latest PayPal voucher at a  100 discount  )


----------



## Stansy

zen1965 said:


> Thank you for the reference! So the style name is Violetta. If it was not in Saffiano I would have absolutely jumped at it, but I am not sure about the Saffiano leather...
> So I got the Gelly (see above - with latest PayPal voucher at a  100 discount  )



Paypal voucher? I haven't had one in years! So jealous! Please post pictures of the Gelly once you have it


----------



## jacobine

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO black leather Gancini shoulder bag Italy D21 8724 VINTAGE
Listing number: 171511714773
Seller name or ID: jolyn201010
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171511714773
Comments: I have this bag in hand since I won the auction, so I'm also going to add my own photos here (although the ebay listing has plenty as well.) This was crazy cheap.  I haven't been able to find this anywhere in my google searches, although I've found several that are similar. 

Full album: http://imgur.com/a/6Su3K


----------



## elisian

Item: Patent pumps
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25169645471...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
Seller: okbellofashion
ID: 251696454710

Comments: It looks quite legitimate, but I am worried that this is a newer/private seller. I don't recognize the model of shoe. Thank you so very much!


----------



## pukasonqo

not an authenticator but i din't recognise the style of shoe and there is no stamp on the inside of the shoes showing size, width and SKU (always printed on the side)


----------



## elisian

pukasonqo said:


> not an authenticator but i din't recognise the style of shoe and there is no stamp on the inside of the shoes showing size, width and SKU (always printed on the side)



the bottoms worry me. i do think there's a stamp on the right shoe -- it's hard to see though. 

btw, the one bid on it is me... I think everyone else is nervous to bid too


----------



## corvette_z06

i'm thinking about buying this ferragamo belt but the problem is i never see this model of ferragamo before.

please share your opinion and help me authenticate this one 

Thank you

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo ( i do not know the model name)
Listing Number: 121472387330
Seller name or ID: primo-10
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121472387330
Comment: I am new to Ferragamo and, thus, would very much appreciate your help. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Hi!  I've never purchased any Ferragamo before so I was wondering if someone could take a look at this for me.  Thanks!

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Black Sleek Leather Top Zip Hobo Bag Italy
* Listing number: *390967574687
*Seller name or ID: *sraider1002
* Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/390967574687?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT* 
Comments: *Thanks!


----------



## elle0724

*Item Name: *Ferragamo marisa?*
Listing number: *n/a*
Seller name or ID: *n/a*
Working Link:* n/a*
Comments: *hi everyone!  i purchased this bag a while back from  jomashop.  i don't know where i put the authenticity tags... could  someone please tell me this is an authentic ferragamo?  i believe it's  the marisa.  measures about 14" x 8"  THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## lljh122003

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum, but really need urgent help authenticate this ferragamo chain bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!!!!


Item name: Ferragamo chain bag in black (sorry I cannot identify this bag's name)
Link: N/A 
Photos:


----------



## shannyl

Please help with these 2:

Item Name: 
Listing number: 
Seller name or ID: elady01
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Shoulder-Bag-Gancini-Leather-BF051294-/311174786850?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4873766f22
Comments: I've never seen such a lining before, so I'm doubtful! I've also seen the same serial # on another bag in the same design, but different color. Is that possible?

Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: socialiteauctions
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121483674417?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: I've a bag with same lining, but the one on mine actually looks neater? I don't know if I overthink it  Also, silver hardware seems a little off.

Thank you everyone


----------



## shannyl

inas said:


> Hi.. i just bought ferragamo shoes from reebonz, but the impression on the sole is a bit blurry.. please help me to authenticate this pair of shoes.. thank you.



Pictures aren't very clear, but I've this pair too (which I got from Europe), it looks similar.


----------



## seahorse

Item Name: wallet on chain

Listing number: 111524674892

Seller name or ID: bellababyy

Working Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111524674892 

Comments: the connecting rings between the chain and the bag look too big, the chain looks too yellow, and the price is too good to be true.

Thanks for authenticating!


----------



## couponlibrary

Hi everyone, first post to this forum. Thanks in advance for your help!

Item Name: Ferragamo Purse - Excellent Condition
Listing number:181589692573
Seller name or ID: berga2
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-P...jRluNYDhH0h7E%2FDyO70%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments:

The auction is over and I bought it but would like to see what you thought of the authenticity. Let me know if you aren't able to see the listing. Thanks!


----------



## jemmi

Hello,

Can anyone tell of this is authentic? 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Lili
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ld7tc1sf7yauu31/AACuraEZw_t5PHFUq7Pb1PhJa/sf lili?dl=0

Thank you!


----------



## rainsure

Please help authenticate this pair of boots:

 Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Fersea boots
 Listing number: 191434112665
 Seller name or ID: bear_love_here
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191434112665
 Comments:  I'm very interested to buy this pair of boots. This is an old model of 2012, I think.  Could anyone help authenticate them for me? Any help will be appreciated! Thanks a lot!


----------



## zippy14u

Item Name: Ferragamo Tote
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: Santa Cruz Flea Market
Working Link: N/A
Comments: Please authenticate this for me. Bought this today, am hoping (from the stamping on the bag) that this is authentic. Also would like to know the name/style this is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LeeLee26

Good Morning,

Please authenticate this for me. Seller has good ratings and claims it's authentic but I'm not positive.

Item Name: Ferragamo Black/brown Reversible Belt
Item Number: 225475376
Seller Name: polodealz
Link: http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Ferragamo-black-brown-reversible-belt/215475346?st_id=18207273

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Iv7

rainsure said:


> Please help authenticate this pair of boots:
> 
> Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Fersea boots
> Listing number: 191434112665
> Seller name or ID: bear_love_here
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191434112665
> Comments:  I'm very interested to buy this pair of boots. This is an old model of 2012, I think.  Could anyone help authenticate them for me? Any help will be appreciated! Thanks a lot!



Looks good to me.


----------



## Iv7

LeeLee26 said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Please authenticate this for me. Seller has good ratings and claims it's authentic but I'm not positive.
> 
> Item Name: Ferragamo Black/brown Reversible Belt
> Item Number: 225475376
> Seller Name: polodealz
> Link: http://m.bonanza.com/listings/Ferragamo-black-brown-reversible-belt/215475346?st_id=18207273
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



I can't really say unless he takes a picture of the back of the buckle. Front looks okay


----------



## Iv7

zippy14u said:


> Item Name: Ferragamo Tote
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller name or ID: Santa Cruz Flea Market
> Working Link: N/A
> Comments: Please authenticate this for me. Bought this today, am hoping (from the stamping on the bag) that this is authentic. Also would like to know the name/style this is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## zippy14u

Iv7 said:


>


:shame:Aw, well thanks for at least looking


----------



## LeeLee26

Iv7 said:


> I can't really say unless he takes a picture of the back of the buckle. Front looks okay







Thank you for your response! Does this help?


----------



## Iv7

LeeLee26 said:


> View attachment 2840250
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response! Does this help?



Looks quite good then.


----------



## shoebizgf

How to know if a Varina flat is authentic?

It says it's brand new and was bought in McArthur Glen in Venice. 

Selling it for really cheap, roughly $85 (US). Owner replies really slowly, can't get any more new photos. Hmm.







Do sales go down that low in Venice?


----------



## farmy

Greetings fabulous authenticators.  I was wondering if you could look at the below clutch for me.  


*Item Name:* Salvatore Ferragamo Black Suede Dress Clutch with Gold Chain 
 Listing number:  151534828314
 Seller name or ID: deltempo2013
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Salvator...314?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23482dfb1a
 Comments:  I had a look at the first post and it seems as though the majority of the stamps, buckles and hardware are visible.  My concern is that she says it has been stored for 20 odd years and the dust bag looks BRAND new?  Is this consistent with Ferragamo?


Help and Thanks in advance.


----------



## shoebizgf

I've come back with better photos of the product 

Please let me know if it's a go. Thank you in advance 

ITEM NAME: Salvatore Ferragamo Varina Flats in black
Working link: http://imgur.com/a/KY1nF of photos; then for the actual listing (OLX is the e-bay in Philippines)
Comments: She says it's brand new and was bought in McArthur Glen in Venice. She is selling it for really cheap, roughly $85 (US). But it's a real bargain!!!! SO I'm excited.





shoebizgf said:


> How to know if a Varina flat is authentic?
> 
> It says it's brand new and was bought in McArthur Glen in Venice.
> 
> Selling it for really cheap, roughly $85 (US). Owner replies really slowly, can't get any more new photos. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do sales go down that low in Venice?


----------



## JMASS76

Ok, so I already posted about a bottega veneta purse that I found in a thrift store last week, I also found these. If these are real, I can't believe my luck. Let me tell you, these suckers are MINT, not a hint of wear. I've examined them from every possible angle and from what I can tell they are real. The only thing is, I've searched through tons of pictures on Google and have not seen a pair that match. Thanks for the help!


----------



## flicksityy

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Nero Large D765 Gina Calf Black Tote Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 261732401734
Seller name or ID: futureproofhome 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261732401734?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments: Thank you!


----------



## bobo2002

Hi,

Please kindly help me to authenticate this wallet!

Item Name: New Salvatore Ferragamo Continental Wallet Saffiano CalfLeather - Black
Listing number: 331446369726
Seller name or ID: bluelvloon 
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Salvato...k-/331446369726?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Thank you in advance!


----------



## HHPmom

JMASS76 said:


> Ok, so I already posted about a bottega veneta purse that I found in a thrift store last week, I also found these. If these are real, I can't believe my luck. Let me tell you, these suckers are MINT, not a hint of wear. I've examined them from every possible angle and from what I can tell they are real. The only thing is, I've searched through tons of pictures on Google and have not seen a pair that match. Thanks for the help!



I have this pair. I bought it about 3-4 years ago. I believe the style name is Bonnie.


----------



## Cc1213

Varas from poshmark. Both are suede, and are vintage. $80 for the two.


----------



## Cc1213

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate these Salvatore Ferragamo Boutique shoes?
> Bought them at a local thrift store for very little money?
> Does anyone know if they have a name? how old? Any info is much appreciated.
> Thanks in advance!



I have the same shoes, and also bought them at a thrift store. They seem consistent to my other Ferragamos


----------



## megan4

Hi all.  I recently bought a pair of Ferragamo flats from MyHabit.  They look good to me except for the lack of ribbon on the side of the flats that is generally on all flats with grosgrain bows and the mismatched code on the box.  I know MyHabit could possibly be selling one off shoes, but I wanted to double check.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cc1213

Bought this baby off of PM. It was reasonably priced because of a dent in the back - I'm taking it to my cobbler to see if he can stretch the leather. It is beautifully made, but I am always concerned about authenticity. Can anyone give some info?


----------



## klynneann

Item Name: Ginette tote
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: bmeceo
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Ginette-tote-538d39462662030590016152 
Comments: Let me know if you'd like additional pics (and of what specific parts of the bag) and I'll request them.  Thanks very much, appreciate it!  (I know there's pics of the receipt and tag, but those can be switched...just want to be sure, thanks!)


----------



## BovinaRabbit

klynneann said:


> Item Name: Ginette tote
> Listing number: n/a
> Seller name or ID: bmeceo
> Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/100-authentic-Salvatore-Ferragamo-Ginette-tote-538d39462662030590016152
> Comments: Let me know if you'd like additional pics (and of what specific parts of the bag) and I'll request them.  Thanks very much, appreciate it!  (I know there's pics of the receipt and tag, but those can be switched...just want to be sure, thanks!)




Hi there! First off, it's a beautiful bag and I don't consider myself an expert on Ferragamo authentication. In my limited experience, it would be prudent to ask for detail photos of the hardware like the bow, zipper, chain and the bag bottom. Also, this was purchased from Bloomingdales just last year and the bags typically come with a white card stock Ferragamo  label that has a description of the leather, product number and retail price.  Also, the red box it came in might have the same info adhered to it.


----------



## klynneann

BovinaRabbit said:


> Hi there! First off, it's a beautiful bag and I don't consider myself an expert on Ferragamo authentication. In my limited experience, it would be prudent to ask for detail photos of the hardware like the bow, zipper, chain and the bag bottom. Also, this was purchased from Bloomingdales just last year and the bags typically come with a white card stock Ferragamo  label that has a description of the leather, product number and retail price.  Also, the red box it came in might have the same info adhered to it.



Thank you, Bovina!  I will ask for that info!


----------



## yaya87

hi,
I bought this ferragamo ab-213387 online, and received 
the bag yesterday..
anybody had this one before?
I've checked everything is similar to the one in this website...
http:// http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/brand-works/item/10056644/
And this one
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-SAL...eather-Tote-Bag-ITALY-AB-213387-/161551559322

except that my bag is lack of one thing..
the lining is a full plain cotton...all other feautures are the same though...could it be that mine is a counterfeit? 
p/s the reason i dont show pictures here..is that i dont know how to..hahah.
thanks in advance by the way


----------



## Two.time.bags

Item: Variety Designers Set!
Item no: 221679509572
Seller: museeduvintagestore
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221679509572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comment: please tell me if the Ferragamo in this lot is authentic


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi Loves! Can you please authenticate this Salvatore Ferragamo Sling Bag. Thanks a lot and more power!


----------



## Missee

Please help me authenticate this bag:
*
Item Name: *Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Black Crocodile Embossed Shoulder Bag 38-6 63* 
Listing number:* 221689518811*
Seller name or ID: *standingpoint*
Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/221689518811?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
Comments: *If you also know when it came out, I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## paisley99

Hello, dear authenticators! Please forgive me if I don't do this correctly, and give me some direction. I am a bit fashion illiterate, to say the least. I picked up this used scarf a few weeks ago, just because I thought it was pretty. Now I am wondering if it is authentic, and what the age of it might be.

Item Name: unknown (Ferragamo scarf with ribbons)
Listing number: none
Seller name or ID: none
Working Link online album of pictures I took: https://plus.google.com/u/2/photos/111991615623566440054/albums/6122273139268527921
Comments:[/url] none


----------



## tabolove26

Hello expert,

Good evening.

Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you.

Item name:   salvatore ferragamo woman hand bags
Item #:          161621889793
Seller I.D.:     mensdesigner2013
Link:              
http://www.ebay.com/itm/salvatore-f...793?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a16a5301

Thank u!


----------



## caesaerina

Good day, ladies. I am new to ferragamo and i am thinking of purchasing a barbados jelly shoes online. Wish that any expert will help out to authenticate the shoes. Thank you in advance!

Item name: salvatore ferragamo barbados jelly shoes (0511505) 
Item #: N/A
Seller I.D.: Toby
Link: N/A

I hereby attach a few photos of the said shoes. Hope any of the expert here can give me a head's up on the authenticity of this flats. Thank you very much


----------



## dmand2

Hi wonderful authenticators

I'd be extremely grateful if you could please authenticate this for me:

Item: Salvatore Ferragamo Coral Key Coin Pouch Leather Credit Card Case Wallet Bag NWT
Item number: 271786724232
Seller ID: tikavision
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271786724232?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Thank you for your help!!


----------



## msvickybee

Hi, i have a beautiful black, snake skin hobo ferrgamo purse, but no authentication code, that i could find..is it still authentic? 

Inside plate reads salvatore ferragamo, made in italy.

"ferragamo" on zipper pull, quality of the purse is really nice.

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150319124959AAcoIx5


----------



## laloriloves

Hello!

I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these vintage Ferragamo shoes? I found them at a local vintage and consignment store. I have them on hold as I wanted to know if they are authentic before purchasing - the lady at the store just told me they are vintage.  They are selling them for $120 in store. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Kes4224

Hi,

Is there a place to read all the details of a real Ferragamo purse? Or other designer purses?

Thank you


----------



## dealfreak

paisley99 said:


> Hello, dear authenticators! Please forgive me if I don't do this correctly, and give me some direction. I am a bit fashion illiterate, to say the least. I picked up this used scarf a few weeks ago, just because I thought it was pretty. Now I am wondering if it is authentic, and what the age of it might be.
> 
> Item Name: unknown (Ferragamo scarf with ribbons)
> Listing number: none
> Seller name or ID: none
> Working Link online album of pictures I took: https://plus.google.com/u/2/photos/111991615623566440054/albums/6122273139268527921
> Comments:[/url] none


Authentic


----------



## dealfreak

Stra8_seller said:


> And this is the last picture, of the model number on the inner wallet card holder which read KD-667070.
> 
> The guy usually sells shoes, high class designer shoes. has a 100% feedback, but you can never be too sure on ebay.
> 
> regards


Authentic


----------



## dealfreak

Thanks4Help said:


> Hi Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Sardegna Pebbled Leather Loafers Size 10.5 D $620+
> * Listing number: *251679673661
> * Seller name or ID: *bestdiscounts100
> *Working Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679673661?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT*
> * Comments: *I just bought these Men's shoes on eBay and am feeling hesitant. Then I found this online. Fortunately, if they are fake, I can return them. Thanks for your help guys and/or girls. This is my first pair!
> 
> 
> P.S. The site would not let me upload the pictures of the soles, they were too big, but please check the link and they will be readily available. Thank you again so much!


Authentic


----------



## dealfreak

LeeLee26 said:


> View attachment 2840250
> 
> 
> Thank you for your response! Does this help?


Authentic


----------



## dealfreak

bobo2002 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please kindly help me to authenticate this wallet!
> 
> Item Name: New Salvatore Ferragamo Continental Wallet Saffiano CalfLeather - Black
> Listing number: 331446369726
> Seller name or ID: bluelvloon
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Salvato...k-/331446369726?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Authentic


----------



## eritrejo

hi there i fonud this vintage ferragamo bag

Item Name: Bolsa salvatore ferragamo
Listing number: #487532457
Seller name or ID: mayra
Working Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-487532457-bolsa-salvatore-ferragamomya-_JM

Thank you very much! Happy easter


----------



## Missee

Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much in advance! 

Item Name: Black Leather Handbag by Salvatore Ferragamo - Gancini - ADORABLE
Listing number: 281649113459   
Seller name or ID: cleanqueen2427
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281649113459?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## postposter

hi can anyone authenticate this purse for me?
TIA!!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

You should probably post in the authenticate thread. And I'm definitely no authenticator but it looks good to me.


----------



## ramsey7634

I have a black briefcase that has three dials. The briefcase is locked and cant open it. I bought this item in 2007 and never had a problem till now. It is a great bag and dont want to ruin it. Any Thoughts????


----------



## postposter

hi can anyone authenticate this for me?
TIA!!!


----------



## Angeng

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Dark Blue Patent Leather Bow Detail Ballet Flats Sz 7

Listing number: 381226771703

Seller name or ID: linda*s***stuff

Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381226771703?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: This pair of shoes have a bar of metal on the sole instead of the regular 'Salvatore Ferragamo'. Kind of hesitant. If it is, why does it have this strange metallic logo?


----------



## rachH

just wanna ask if authentic ferragamo boxes come with the italics "Florence, Italy" or simply just the salvatore ferragamo? I saw some red boxes with Salvatore Ferragamo only and some with Italics below "Florence Italy", got utterly confused.


----------



## Iv7

rachH said:


> just wanna ask if authentic ferragamo boxes come with the italics "Florence, Italy" or simply just the salvatore ferragamo? I saw some red boxes with Salvatore Ferragamo only and some with Italics below "Florence Italy", got utterly confused.



depends on the item


----------



## newwonderfull

Could someone please authenticate these for me? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Salvato...GY%2F1Xs3uyN5MHejpefI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-Salvato...GY%2F1Xs3uyN5MHejpefI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rachH

how about shoes? like Carla heels? are they supposed to come with the "Florence Italy" box? I was wondering if ferragamo changed the design of their boxes like some time ago..


----------



## Iv7

rachH said:


> how about shoes? like Carla heels? are they supposed to come with the "Florence Italy" box? I was wondering if ferragamo changed the design of their boxes like some time ago..



recent ones yes


----------



## lovezapatos

Hi all, 

I was hoping someone could help me authenticate these SF shoes. 
I am selling for a friend online but i don't know if they're fake or real. 

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello! Can someone pls help with authenticating this wallet?

*Item Name: **Salvatore Ferragamo Wallet Womens  Red Leather Authentic Organizer Envelope  
Listing number:**301596094510
Seller name or ID: **bargainsinflorida 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301596094510?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*
Thank you!


----------



## pinkbunny21

Hi there,

Can someone please authenticate this Ferragamo Bag? The listing is starting at 99 cents but shipping is $36. It is soo gorgeous!

Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331538150553?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Seller ID: shopluxuries
Listing Number: 331538150553
Listing Title: AUTH SALVATORE FERRAGAMO CANVAS BEIGE TEAL HANDBAG PURSE TOTE KAITLIN BEACH LOGO

Thank you!!


----------



## ilovesatchels

Please help me authenticate this bag

Item name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Golden Yellow Python Skin Frame Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 361270353346
Seller name: wardrobe-ltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/361270353346?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


Thank you in advance


----------



## kateCele

Hello, 

Can you please authenticate my Ferragamo? I bought it at an estate sale. Please see attached pictures. All material looks very high quality and all hardware is marked with Ferragamo. There are some slight scratches on the bottom corners which I have pictured. Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thank you!


----------



## moling23

hi there,

Could someone help me authentic these sandals?

I am not familiar with the MY Ferragamo.

Thank so in advance~


----------



## rocco_2012

Please authenticate this item.

Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO WOMEN'S WALLET LEATHER COIN CASE HOLDER PURSE CARD BIFOL 614

Listing number: 151616513691
Seller name or ID: frmoda_italy
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151616513691?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## anniealyce23

Can someone authenticate 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161703459010


----------



## jburgh

When posting ebay requests, please follow the format described on page one of this thread.  It helps keep track of things and avoids duplication:


Item Name: 
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: 
Working Link: 
Comments:


----------



## guesswho23

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Double Gancini Reversible Size 95cm

Listing number:181749385234

Seller name or ID: luxegoodsfl

Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181749385234?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Comments: Not quite sure if this belt is authentic, if someone is able to authenticate this it would be much appreciated! thanks


----------



## candybar12

Hello this is my first ferragamo shoes. i just bought a secondhanded one. But after the shoes arrived,


----------



## leiax

Hello, Experts 
I apologized if i post this with the wrong format.
i'm curious whether this is authentic or not.

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo.
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: N/A
Comments: Was given by my aunt. That is why i don't have the exact information.
Sorry. Please, do help me authenticate this. Thank you 

The pictures:
https://t.co/3Zi2eyc8ml


----------



## indefinite

Can someone authenticate this Ferragamo Tote bag and tell me what the name of the bag is please and thank you.


----------



## indefinite

Can some authenticate this Ferragamo Bag and tell me what the name of the bag is?


----------



## indefinite

Can someone name and authenticate this Ferragamo bag please?


----------



## inas

Hi, i've wearing this pair or ferragamo shoes for almost a year, and i'm wearing it almost every alternate day with my socks on... I just observed recently that the stamped inside the sole are fading.. Is it normal? My other shoes don't.. I'm now curious whether these shoes are actually genuine. Can someone help me to clarify this matter.. Thank you so much.


----------



## inas

Hi.. I've been wearing this pair of shoes for almost a year and i've been wearing them for every alternate day. It's just only recently that i observed the stamp inside the shoes are fading.. Is it normal for an authentic ferragamo shoes to have their logo stamp fading? Can someone please help to explain, coz it doesn't happen to my other ferragamo shoes.. Thank you very much..


----------



## inas

More picture


----------



## candybar12

inas said:


> Hi.. I've been wearing this pair of shoes for almost a year and i've been wearing them for every alternate day. It's just only recently that i observed the stamp inside the shoes are fading.. Is it normal for an authentic ferragamo shoes to have their logo stamp fading? Can someone please help to explain, coz it doesn't happen to my other ferragamo shoes.. Thank you very much..




Hi, maybe i cant help u to find the answer, but im curious, bcs i was bought my carla shoes online, and their logo are fading too. And doest have 'made in italy' below the 'florence' on the logo. If im not mistaken, i can see that yours dont have 'made in italy' too. Pls help me to find the answer


----------



## candybar12

Hi, 
Please help me to authenticate my first pair of carla shoes

Item name : Salvatore Ferragamo Carla shoes , heels around 4 centimeters.

Listing number : none

Seller name or ID : none

Working Link : none

Comment : i just bought secondhanded carla shoes online(instagram). No box, the logo dont have 'made in italy' sign below the 'florence'.
If u need more photos to make you easier to authenticate, pls let me know.


----------



## inas

Hi candybar12, i bought my shoes brand new and the 'made in italy' stamp was alright until recently.. When most of the whole stamp fading.. Maybe that is why you couldnt see the word. But what concern me and maybe you is the fading condition, is it normal for a ferragamo shoes to have their heat stamp fading.. Can someone please explain..tq


----------



## inas

Hi candybar12,
I am no expert but i can see that your 'ferragamo' on the metal logo is not as mine, n the authentic logo is not like that.. Someone please correct me..


----------



## inas

This is how mine looks like.


----------



## inas

Picture


----------



## valencia_

Help me to authentic this.   Thanks


----------



## mrderson

Item Name: New ferragamo Shoes
Listing number: On poshmark
Seller name or ID: furnliu
Working Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/New-ferragamo-Shoes-54ac09d1300527142e061916
Comments: Thanks in advance for any insight you can give!


----------



## Hangfly

Please help me to authenticate this belt. Thank you so much!!

Item Name: Ferragamo men's belt
Listing number: N/A
Seller name or ID: N/A
Working Link: N/A
Comments: I brought this belt from my local thrift store, it only comes with the box. I can not find the serial number.


----------



## NMC

Hi there, I have a hand-me-down Ferragamo bag that needs authentication! 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Medium Batik Saffiano Leather Tote
Listing number: NA
Seller name or ID: ditto
Working Link: ditto
Comments: given by my aunt! have taken photos of it so hope this helps to determine if it is the real thing.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi! Please help me, please authenticate this Ferragamo Woven Vintage Handbag. TIA!!!


----------



## emerald14

Hello.....I am really new to this brand and forum but I would really appreciate a little help with this man's wallet. 

Thank you in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## FabewlewsT

Hi theree, can you guys please help me authenticate this clutch from eBay ?? Any help would be appreciated. I really like this clutch. Thank you 



*Item Name:* Authentic Salvatore Ferragamo Logos Clutch Bag Black Leather Italy Vintage #644
*Listing number:*N/A
*Seller name or ID: *kurotoa
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...188?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee28f65fc
*Comments:* I know some thrift are selling the fake ones, even Japanese thrift, and I have no idea how to tell whether it's fake Ferragamo or not, is the Auth's serial number embossed?

Thank youu


----------



## russell317

Please help me authenticate these shoes from ebay


Item Name: salvatore ferragamo Gery Opal Patentcalf Womens Pumps Size 7D UK 4 RRP£375
Listing number: 181769386618
Seller name or ID: jialu1225
Working Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/salvatore...8zcNOjQrFp%2B1sFd70Z0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comment:The tag on the shoes are made of fabric which is odd to me as I have never seen that before, usually its printed on. Is it a problem?


----------



## Opfebam

Hello!
Please help me authenticate this Ferragamo bag:

Item name: Divine Auth Salvatore Ferragamo handbag (gancini bag)
Listing number: none
Seller name or ID: VintageEclecticEy
Working Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/232485454/divine-auth-salvatore-ferragamo-handbag?ref=favs_view_1

Thank you very much!


----------



## Awwlibrary

Please help authenticate this item! 

Item Name: black wallet

Listing number: n/a bought on poshmark 

Seller name or ID: pmcd

Working Link: https://www.poshmark.com/listings/55b7b7bf8ae33e4920018423

Comments:

Does ferragamo wallets have codes? I purchased it and provided my own pictures. The gold front buckle is faded. Lining all in ferragamo signature fabric.


----------



## crystalxox

Wondering If anyone can tell me if my salvatore ferragamo belt is real or fake.
http://s750.photobucket.com/user/crystalxl/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150807_144212_zpsj1styll0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## sam86

Hi All, 
Please authenticate this Ferragamo bag

Item Name: Authentic Ferragamo Ganchini Chain Shoulder Bag Leather Brown 15318
Listing number: no idea
Seller name or ID: next-innovation
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fe...Brown-15318-/111738220918?hash=item1a041df176
Comments: Really appreciate this and thanks again


----------



## Rn0712

hello pleae authenticate this wallet i purchased off postmark. 

item name: unknown
listing: https://poshmark.com/listing/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Wallet-541a835732fe1416ad0c8709  AND https://poshmark.com/listing/ADDITI...erragamo-wallet-mjam-55cd7ea872c9c53c2b009a56
COMMENTS: seller said it was purchased long ago. box doesn't have florence italy underneath and is made of a shiny coating. also the interior of the wallet lining doesn't say ferragamo but all hardware is marked, there is a serial number

PICTURES
http://i62.tinypic.com/332b0yc.jpg
http://i57.tinypic.com/2guk5fl.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/2r3wioj.jpg
http://i61.tinypic.com/s3os2t.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/142u143.jpg
http://i58.tinypic.com/2ltlyr6.jpg


----------



## Andythecoolkid

Can someone help me identify if this belt is an authentic belt? (I apologize for the formatting)


----------



## Andythecoolkid

Can someone help me authenticate this?


----------



## Vivi2

I've already purchased an authentic Ferragamo gancio clasp continental wallet from their online store but I'm curious what people's  experiences have been from department  stores like Saks and bloomingdales that sells it too? I noticed their pictures are different especially the card slots area where a lot of dept. stores pics have 2 shades of color while the real one has a consistent shade across. I even saw it on zappos with a loose thread in the photo! Can big retailers be selling fakes or are they just versions made especially for them,  kind of like how the outlets are sometimes?

http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0443551717421&sre=MOB_PDPR1


----------



## Venessa84

Vivi2 said:


> I've already purchased an authentic Ferragamo gancio clasp continental wallet from their online store but I'm curious what people's  experiences have been from department  stores like Saks and bloomingdales that sells it too? I noticed their pictures are different especially the card slots area where a lot of dept. stores pics have 2 shades of color while the real one has a consistent shade across. I even saw it on zappos with a loose thread in the photo! Can big retailers be selling fakes or are they just versions made especially for them,  kind of like how the outlets are sometimes?
> 
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?productCode=0443551717421&sre=MOB_PDPR1


It is very unlikely that Saks, Bloomies, or major stores like them would be selling fakes.  I've bought many Ferragamo items from Bloomingdale's and Neiman Marcus and they are authentic.


----------



## banben

I brought this pair of shoes from my friend last week. She brought them with an extra 40%off discount from Bloomingdaless on July. But when I got it yesterday, I doubts if they are authentic. So could you help me with it&#65311; Thanks so much.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

banben said:


> I brought this pair of shoes from my friend last week. She brought them with an extra 40%off discount from Bloomingdaless on July. But when I got it yesterday, I doubts if they are authentic. So could you help me with it&#65311; Thanks so much.




I'm not clear on what's going on with the soles. Are they wrapped in paper and has your friend worn them?  Also, if it was bought just this past July she probably still has a receipt of the purchase. And, SF shoes now come with a small card in the box stating that the product was implanted with an RFID for authentication.


----------



## alindm01

I am thinking of getting this and was hoping for an opinion:

*Item Name:* Ferragamo purse
*Listing number:*
*Seller name or ID:* gescobar1
*Working Link:* https://poshmark.com/listing/Ferragamo-purse-55de24a67e7ef668a20063c4
*Comments:* 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bchoung

Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Purple Pebbled Leather Briana Small Tote Bag Style 21b982/80
Listing number: 301728877713 
Seller name or ID: istanbul_market
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301728877713?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


----------



## Uf18

Hey I just bought these from a salvatore Ferragamo outlet for a heavily discounted price. I just want to make sure they are legit and if anyone knows anything about shoes from their outlet stores!


----------



## Uf18

More


----------



## Uf18

Another


----------



## kiwiaz

Hi, I bought a pair of shoes from my friend. She bought it from outlet store. There is a black marker on the shoes, right on top of the brand label. Is this normal in outlet stores? I am not sure if they are authentic. Can you help me look at it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Venessa84

The outlets only sell authentic items.  It's usually items from previous season or items not selling well.


----------



## Audaci

Hi everyone,

Can anyone authenticate this Ferragamo Medium Sofia in black for me? I bought it off Ebay, I've blurred out the bag code to avoid fakes being created from it and combined a few photos of the hardware into one.


----------



## virgo7861

good morning,

would someone please authenticate these items please and thank you

Item Name: Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Chain Shoulder Bag Brown Suede Leather Italy VTG W22549
Listing number: 262077966928
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvat...-VTG-W22549-/262077966928?hash=item3d05106a50

Item Name: AUTHENTIC SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VARA SHOULDER TOTE BAG LEATHER NAVY ITALY W21668B
Listing number: 231710086223
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-S...ALY-W21668B-/231710086223?hash=item35f2ff544f

Item Name: AUTH SALVATORE FERRAGAMO GANCINI 2WAY LEATHER SHOULDER HAND BAG BROWN WOMENS
Listing number: 272016853866
Seller name or ID: hirakoba0307
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-SALVAT...ROWN-WOMENS-/272016853866?hash=item3f5577cb6a


----------



## virgo7861

good morning,  

would someone authenticate this item purchased please...thank you


Item Name: FERRAGAMO GANCINI HANDBAG SILVER HARDWARE WITH DUSTCOVER AND BOX
Listing number: 151847605016
Seller name or ID: flealovely
Working Link: link won't work because item bought ... pictures attached


----------



## Boombetta

Hi, please authenticate this ferragamo salvatore small tote bag on italist as I'm very keen to buy it. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: salvatore ferragamo handbag
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: italist
Working Link: https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...ndbag-black/410820/458544/salvatore-ferragamo
Comments: sorry I don't have the listing no., as this is a dedicated website for italist.com.


----------



## Sagey

Item Name: Varina ballet flats


Listing number: na 


Seller name or ID: private seller 


Working Link: pictures attached
	

		
			
		

		
	










What I'm concerned about it the serial number inside the shoes does not match the box. Also the dust bag feels thinner than the ones I have at home

Thanks heaps


----------



## Yuki chan

Hi would you please help me to authenticate his Ferragamo shoes?

Item Name: Ferragamo studio line Matrix captoe
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: private seller from eBay 
Working Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/SALVATORE-FERRAGAMO-CAP-TOE-BRAND-NEW-9D-/262149771134?txnId=1729611988016
Comments:
I checked online but I can't find the model name Matrix.
Also in the pictures, the word made in Italy is not clear.


----------



## Yuki chan

Here is additional pic, I couldn't post more than 1 pic


----------



## Yuki chan

Another pic


----------



## malaserna

Hi experts, I've had this bag for a while now and uses it as my everyday purse (given by an EX,). I love this bag but now I'm curious if its even authentic. Can you please help? Pictures are taken by me so please let me know if you need more pictures. TIA!

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Ferragamo?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Michaela84

Hi would you please help me to authenticate my Ferragamo handbag?

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia Large Bag
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: luxurybags.cz 
Working Link: http://luxurybags.cz/Detail.aspx?id=27611
Comments:


Thank you very much.
Michaela


----------



## Dreams Work

Hi everyone. 
Just found this bag in an ebay charity shop, can you help authenticate it?

Item name: Salvatore Ferragamo Large shoulder bag.
Listing number:221988586472
Seller name: Dorothy_House
Working link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221988586472&alt=web 

Comments: kindly let me know if you need any more information and what to ask. 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## lipemorg

Hello,


Is this Ferragamo bag authentic?














*Item Name:  *Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Hand bag Leather Brown BK-21 4802 (BF086908)



* Listing number:  *321976518139



* Seller name or ID: *elady01

*
 Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvat...02-BF086908-/321976518139?hash=item4af74bc5fb*

*
 Comments:  Thank you.*

*Li*


----------



## lipemorg

Hello,


I am not sure if my last request to authenticate a Ferragamo bag went through.. Here is the post with pictures.


*Item Name: *Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Hand bag Leather Brown BK-21 4802 (BF086908) 

* Listing number: *321976518139

* Seller name or ID:  *elady01
*
 Working Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Salvat...02-BF086908-/321976518139?hash=item4af74bc5fb*
*
 Comments: *


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Ballet Flats Size 5C 
Listing number: 181990346865
Seller name or ID: miiiinika (eBay)
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181990346865?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: The stamp looked odd to me, but wanted a second opinion. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Miss H

Hello, 
Could anybody please help me authenticate this Ferragamo bag?
Thank you very much in advance.

Item Name: salvatore ferragamo handbag
Listing number: 111878923460
Seller name or ID: kjbchampion
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...923460?hash=item1a0c80e4c4:g:PRoAAOSw7FRWYOO2


----------



## Texaspurselove

I don't like to automatically report brands I'm not super familiar with. But this is obviously counterfeit right?
Item: Ferragamo Horsebit
Item number: 321969541399
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...541399?hash=item4af6e15117:g:cckAAOSwwE5WZy18


----------



## Luckybird60

I just inherited this bag and wanted to see if I could find out if it is authentic. I don't know the name or style. Any assistance would be appreciated, especially the value. TIA

http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/Luckybird60/Purse1/story


----------



## rudi_roma82

Hi is anyone actually able to help with these bags ? As I've not seen one post been replied to ? X


----------



## FASHiON_NYCBABE

Hi all, about 2 years ago, my cousin gave me this pale pink wallet and my instincts immediately told me that it was fake, but it looks like a good fake. I tried looking this up on Google but couldn't find anything. 
I'm 99% sure it is a replica, but I need some confirmation before I give it away and hopefully not regret it haha
TIA!


----------



## krysiunia

Hi all, I saw this listing but although I know it's too good to be true, the seller is confident in saying that this is authentic, especially since she has a lot of branded bags for sale. 

Item Name: LARGE SOFIA in Metallic Bronze 
Listing number: 201534875549 
Seller name or ID: maximum_happiness 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-SALVATO...875549?hash=item2eec6a279d:g:XpMAAOSwPhdU-IPu 

PHOTOS are here: http://www.use.com/Bw9km?p=3 

thank you very much!


----------



## ichan

Hi is anyone currently authenticating in this thread?

If yes, could you please check this one out:
https://www.trendlee.com/collection...re-ferragamo-marisa-satchel-lizard-small63475


----------



## artem

Could you please authentificate this wallet?
Name: Salvatore Ferragamo men leather wallet
Seller: ericsapk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-Ferragamo-Wallets-Leather-Black-/182058450361?fromMakeTrack=true

Thank you.


----------



## Revelation98

Item Name: Ferragamo gold bow 
Listing number: 22206587867
Seller name or ID: littleshopof
Working Link: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1100...7&exe=13584&ext=34765&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
Comments: is this authentic


----------



## JAYLOU

Hi can you please authent for me, looking to buy this bag only 1day left. 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191852235034&globalID=EBAY-GB 

Thank you in advance


----------



## aruupee

guys please help. i dont know what happen with my miss vara bag. its saffiano which means 'supposedly' super durable. i dont understand why there're so many crynches and scratches. please helpp!!

it comes with receipt and 'normal' card etc. but now i'm panic abt its authenticity.

http://www.imageno.com/ges12r5mkuwtpic.html

http://www.imageno.com/skbbbmfd8qsopic.html


----------



## happypigger

Hi can you please authent this varina flat for me


Thank you in advance!


----------



## namphan

help me to check my bag is real or fake pls.
tks


----------



## namphan

help me, tks


----------



## tayuki03

Hi! Ferragamo shoes for authentication pls!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## tayuki03

Another pair. This also did not come with dust bag. Only shoes and shoe box.


----------



## lobeey

Item : Salvatore ferragamo Varina flats 
Seller : MARVELLOUS paradise 
Link : https://www.facebook.com/marvellousparadise2/

Item claimed to be purchase from USA outlet. Comes with dust bag , box and flats itself. No sticker on the box. I have more picture of shoes but can only post one . New here sorry


----------



## Reb123

Hi I wondered if you could tell me if this is real please as I can't find anothet like it. http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-Black-Scotchgrain-Bag-/152101118285?txnId=1410184651005


----------



## maimai0

*Item Name: Verve Satchel
Listing number:
Seller name or ID: The Real Real
Working Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/salvatore-ferragamo-verve-satchel
Comments: Although they claim to only sell authentic, I have heard that they are occasionally wrong, and was hoping for an unbiased opinion! Also, does this seem like a fair price, given that it is missing the zipper pull?*
*Thanks!*


----------



## deetee

Hello, I have two pairs of Vara pumps that I acquired from my local Craigslist and need help authenticating. I purchased the black patent leather pair a few months ago for very cheap to try out the style and fit before investing in a brand new pair. Today I came across the dark blue leather pair and scooped it up because it was even cheaper than what I paid for the black pair  However, I was surprised to see many differences between the two.  

Black patent leather pair:
- Substantially heavier (maybe because it's patent)
- Grosgrain bow sits higher
- Top of the "Ferragamo" signature on the ornament is facing toward the left when I'm looking down (while wearing it). 
- Stacked heel has horizontal lines with a sharp arch toward the sole. 

Dark blue leather pair:
- Lighter than black patent leather pair
- Grosgrain bow is noticeably flatter
- Signature is facing toward the right.
- Stacked heel has no horizontal lines with a curved arch toward the sole.

I am still not familiar with Ferragamo at all even after "researching" the forum, so I need help  Thank you.

Black patent leather on the left & dark blue leather on the right:






Black patent leather on the left & dark blue leather on the right:





Black patent leather on top & dark blue leather on bottom. Both have different arches at the stacked heel and the stacked heel itself is different. The black patent pair's stacked heel has horizontal lines but the dark blue leather stacked heel doesn't have that. 





Insole of black patent leather pair:





Insole of dark blue leather pair:





Grosgrain bow of black patent leather on the left & dark blue leather on the right:





Signature on the ornament of the black patent leather pair:





Signature on the ornament of the dark blue leather pair:


----------



## IrinaAnton

It seems that here nobody answers anymore...


----------



## zg2172

I would really appreciate it if someone could check whether this wallet is authentic? Thanks!
*Item name*: Salvatore Ferragamo Icona Saffiano leather red continental wallet
*Listing number*: 18390223
*Seller name or ID*: Zan Boutique
*Working Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...-red-continental-wallet-18390223/?tref=closet
*Comments*: N/A


----------



## Cc1213

deetee said:


> Hello, I have two pairs of Vara pumps that I acquired from my local Craigslist and need help authenticating. I purchased the black patent leather pair a few months ago for very cheap to try out the style and fit before investing in a brand new pair. Today I came across the dark blue leather pair and scooped it up because it was even cheaper than what I paid for the black pair  However, I was surprised to see many differences between the two.
> 
> Black patent leather pair:
> - Substantially heavier (maybe because it's patent)
> - Grosgrain bow sits higher
> - Top of the "Ferragamo" signature on the ornament is facing toward the left when I'm looking down (while wearing it).
> - Stacked heel has horizontal lines with a sharp arch toward the sole.
> 
> Dark blue leather pair:
> - Lighter than black patent leather pair
> - Grosgrain bow is noticeably flatter
> - Signature is facing toward the right.
> - Stacked heel has no horizontal lines with a curved arch toward the sole.
> 
> I am still not familiar with Ferragamo at all even after "researching" the forum, so I need help  Thank you.
> 
> Black patent leather on the left & dark blue leather on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent leather on the left & dark blue leather on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black patent leather on top & dark blue leather on bottom. Both have different arches at the stacked heel and the stacked heel itself is different. The black patent pair's stacked heel has horizontal lines but the dark blue leather stacked heel doesn't have that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insole of black patent leather pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insole of dark blue leather pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grosgrain bow of black patent leather on the left & dark blue leather on the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature on the ornament of the black patent leather pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature on the ornament of the dark blue leather pair:



Hi! The difference is that your patent pair is the Vara, and the matte navy blue pair is the Lillaz. The difference is in the heel. I'm not sure about the difference in how the bows lay, but the shoes are from different lines. Hope that helps.


----------



## JenW

zg2172 said:


> I would really appreciate it if someone could check whether this wallet is authentic? Thanks!
> *Item name*: Salvatore Ferragamo Icona Saffiano leather red continental wallet
> *Listing number*: 18390223
> *Seller name or ID*: Zan Boutique
> *Working Link*: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...-red-continental-wallet-18390223/?tref=closet
> *Comments*: N/A


I'm not an expert, but it looks good to me.


----------



## Coco de Mer

Hi! Please help me authenticate this wallet
Item name:NEW! Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Quilted Continental Wallet
Listing number: 
112121743716
Seller name: karrchat
Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112121743716?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JenW

Coco de Mer said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this wallet
> Item name:NEW! Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Quilted Continental Wallet
> Listing number:
> 112121743716
> Seller name: karrchat
> Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112121743716?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


My verdict is authentic.  
Lovely wallet.


----------



## Coco de Mer

JenW said:


> My verdict is authentic.
> Lovely wallet.


Thank you very much


----------



## Enas

I need to authenticate a ferragamo handbag says 

21 A116/03 Sasso and if anyone has an idea of how much this would be. Seems an older model 8-10 years ago.


----------



## EllesseNYC

Greetings all...I need your help!

I "inherited" these shoes from a friend purging her closet. She got them from a consignment shop without the box. 
Is there a way to determine the style from this serial number? 
I was directed here from another forum and told to ask for Jonathan?
But anyone's help will do - thanks in advance for any info you can provide about these!


----------



## EllesseNYC

I keep checking for a response but I guess this thread is no longer active?


----------



## shamrock0421

My friends son is dying for a Ferragamo belt.  He's checking Ebay and there is one he's interested in and I told him I would try to help with authenticity.  As always, I've come to TPF for assistance. 
If anyone could help, I would very much appreciate it.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/162225581421?_mwBanner=1


----------



## jburgh

Enas said:


> View attachment 3469023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to authenticate a ferragamo handbag says
> 
> 21 A116/03 Sasso and if anyone has an idea of how much this would be. Seems an older model 8-10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469020
> View attachment 3469021


 Enas,
We are a very low traffic forum and do not have regular authenticators.  Sorry.  That said, the bag you posted looks authentic to me.  It is older - maybe 6 years old/  I do not know the original retail price.


----------



## jburgh

shamrock0421 said:


> My friends son is dying for a Ferragamo belt.  He's checking Ebay and there is one he's interested in and I told him I would try to help with authenticity.  As always, I've come to TPF for assistance.
> If anyone could help, I would very much appreciate it.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/162225581421?_mwBanner=1


Please see post #1 in this thread for the Authentication format and needed information for future requests, thank you.  The belt looks authentic in my opinion.


----------



## Hoang Lan

Can someone please help to authenticate this purse? Its rather new with minor scratches on the hardware. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Item name: Salvatore Ferregamo Small Sofia
Listing number: N/A
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, could you help me to authenticate two vintage handbag? Thank you!
Item:Salvatore Ferragamo Vintage Black Leather Handbag
Item number:182314784116
Seller:ltodd72
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...784116?hash=item2a72ced574:g:kLMAAOSwzaJYAgLr

Item:Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini Ganchini navy Vintage hand bag
Item number:152254476766
Seller:edwinarobarts
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salvatore...476766?hash=item237312f1de:g:~UAAAOSwmLlX59MC


----------



## JustOlivia

Hi,
 I am fairly certain this is a fake but I would like a more qualified opinion than mine.
Thanks in advance

P.s. sorry for the screenshots this is listed for sale on Facebook I have not seen it in person.


----------



## rkiz

Hi! I just picked this belt up while thrifting, unsure if authentic. Any help appreciated! Please let me know if additional photos/info needed. Thanks in advance 






View attachment 3512291


----------



## nikki312

Hello
Can anyone help authenticate this Ferragamo bag.

Thanks

*Item Name: Ferragamo
Listing number: none
Seller name or ID: consignment store 
Working Link: 
Comments: Purchased at a local consignment store*













*
*


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item:Salvatore Ferragamo Crocodile Alligator Weekender
Item number:332034489912
Seller:ladycouture2
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/332034489912


----------



## allysg

*Please help me check this bag 
Item Name: SALVATORE FERRAGAMO Tweed Boucle Wool Handbag
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/142193352404?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: serial code EZ-21 5805*


----------



## Anisa98

Salvatore Ferragamo Vara Wave Bag 
Seller ID: MARCO 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ossbody-bag-salvatore-ferragamo-3281314.shtml


----------



## momikei

Dear all,
Please help authenticate this bag, Thanks in advance..

*Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Cross body  Bag (Serial No: BA214286)
Listing number:-
Seller name or ID: -
Working Link: -
Comments: Bag is combination with leather & suede*


----------



## Danna14

Hello
Please help me check these flats, i just won them on ebay but i think tthey are fake.
Item name: salvatore ferragamo vara shoes
Listing number: 291973912628
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Seller name: tpurkis

The sole make me doubt at the authenticity.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## nadiamo

*Could anyone please help me check these two bag? Thank you very much!

Item Name: 
Salvatore Ferragamo Black Gancini Leather Kellly Shoulder Bag Handbag w/ Strap

Listing number: 142171692790
Seller name or ID: hellovintage
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142171692790?redirect=mobile


Item name: 
Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Gancini Hand Bag 2way Leather Black #S3462
Listing number: 302163478284
Seller name:all_japan_brand_shop
Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/302163478284?redirect=mobile
*


----------



## jcktfashionfinds

nadiamo said:


> *Could anyone please help me check these two bag? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name:
> Salvatore Ferragamo Black Gancini Leather Kellly Shoulder Bag Handbag w/ Strap
> 
> Listing number: 142171692790
> Seller name or ID: hellovintage
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/142171692790?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> Item name:
> Auth Salvatore Ferragamo Leather Gancini Hand Bag 2way Leather Black #S3462
> Listing number: 302163478284
> Seller name:all_japan_brand_shop
> Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/302163478284?redirect=mobile*


Hi! I have the Kelly bag and this one looks exactly the same- so I think you are safe!


----------



## sourgirl95616

Hi ladies, I found this at a local consignment shop and wanted to know if it's authentic?
The serial number on it says EO-214829


----------



## whateve

*Item Name: *don't know*
Listing number: n/a
Seller name or ID: n/a
Working Link: n/a
Comments: *in my possession.

Hi authenticators! Please authenticate this cute little bag. It is about 6 1/2 inches wide and 5 1/2 inches tall. If authentic, I'd appreciate any information you can tell me about it, such as era.


----------



## chanel1629

hello ladies,

please help me authenticate these varina flats

listing Number: 172510051418
Listing ID: amg42012

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172510051418?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Omrikayenn

Help me authenticate this Salvatore Ferragamo Handbag. I find it priced ridiculously low compared to other sites that I checked on and that what makes me suspicious. Also, the seller has like only 65 ratings. Experts please bring out your magnifiers & assist me with this item.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272567766200?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## j3sim

Can some kind member here please help me to check if the bag at the link is authentic. Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/172536428042


----------



## lindlind

Please help me! I tried to take as detailed photos as I can. Please let me know if you need more photos.

Item: Sofia bag
Seller: bought it from Tradesy
Link: http://s1149.photobucket.com/user/Lindlind456/library/ferragamo


----------



## xstywake98

*Item Name:
Women Salvatore Ferragamo Mason 3 1CM Black Gancio Bit Loafers 7.5 NEW

Listing number:132144282572
Seller name or ID: davidbenhaim
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13214428257...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I132144282572.N36.S2.R1.TR3
Comments:*
Hello, there are some Ferragamo Mason loafers on Ebay, but the biddings are very low and it's ending at 1:24 pm eastern time. I asked the seller if the loafers are real and asked him to send photos of the box, has not yet replied. Are these loafers real?
Disclaimer:
All Authenticate This threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the forum administration via the forum's contact form. http://forum.purseblog.com/sendmessage.php[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnnUsername

*Thank you in advance! 
Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo Gancini 2way Hand Bag VTG 
Listing number: 232289369880
Seller name or ID: brand_jfa 
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232289369880
Comments: I notice that the golden hardware (the buckle) is RIGHT SKEW. It is more obvious in the close-ups down below. It has nth to do with the way the flap closes. The buckle itself is skew.  





*


----------



## Boalt

Will someone please authenticate this wallet and bag for me. I purchased them on Tradesy. I tried to take as detailed photos as I can. Please let me know if you need more.

Item: Miss Vara Leather Wallet on a Chain AND Vara leather French Wallet
Seller: bought it from Tradesy


----------



## Boalt

Here are the pictures of the Vara Wallet and Bag. 

Thanks in advance

https://ibb.co/hEGHo5
https://ibb.co/fw9Fak
https://ibb.co/cObHo5
https://ibb.co/bUNq85
https://ibb.co/igMHo5
https://ibb.co/gJ1Ho5
https://ibb.co/cg1vak
https://ibb.co/is9RgQ
https://ibb.co/fKbTvk
https://ibb.co/khiV85
https://ibb.co/e3zRgQ
https://ibb.co/h1EsMQ


----------



## RedHotHeels

Hi ladies! 
I saw this beautiful Lydia Camera bag on eBay, selling at such a great deal! But wondering does it look authentic? 

I haven't seen this bag in person before so I am a little nervous taking a chance on it on eBay, especially when there's no returns accepted. I wasn't sure if the bag strap is supposed to come in plastic when new... etc. The seller said she got it from ShopBop and it comes with the original cards/packaging. 

Hope you Ferragamo experts can shed some light, thank you! 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BNIB-Salvato...963505?hash=item28327114b1:g:XqIAAOSwo4pYhtr7


----------



## lamberu

Hello,  I am new this this forum and Ferragamo.  I purchased this back from EBAY and I need help authenticating.  Thanks 
 Ferragamo Box Purse
EBay item number:  252916086536
Seller: Eastvale Store
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/252916086536?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Mena168

Please help me to authenticate this pair of flats. Thank you.


----------



## candle light

dear all i am new to this forum and i know ntg about ferragamo. i came accross a seller who selling this messenger/sling bag in a really good price, can someone kindly help me check if is authentic or not. thanks!!!
*





 Item Name: Salvatore Ferragamo sling/messenger bag
Listing number:FZ 24 8838*


----------



## heyitsmrks

Hi! I would like to ask if this pair of ferragamos are real? I'm quite suspicious about the soles. Thank you


----------



## MamaSleepy

Curious, does Ferragamo have an authenticator? 
I haven’t requested authentication but notice those who have this year haven’t had help. 
I'm trying to decide on which brand to pursue in the preloved market and authentication availability influences my choice. I'm new to preloved bags and read TF wisely advises authentication. I know a bag can be mailed to an official authenticator but this is after the fact. I worry abt returning a bag and fighting for a refund. 
Thanks


----------



## Shanley

Item Name:   SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VINTAGE BURGUNY CROC LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
Listing Number:    172758794417
Seller Name or ID:   js_modish
Working Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALVATORE-FE...794417?hash=item28393a00b1:g:LccAAOSwyWZZTzVB
Comments:  From The Philippines. Aside from queries about authentication, does this piece need a lot of restoration do you think? Any help / comment would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jburgh

Shanley said:


> Item Name:   SALVATORE FERRAGAMO VINTAGE BURGUNY CROC LEATHER CROSSBODY BAG
> Listing Number:    172758794417
> Seller Name or ID:   js_modish
> Working Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALVATORE-FE...794417?hash=item28393a00b1:g:LccAAOSwyWZZTzVB
> Comments:  From The Philippines. Aside from queries about authentication, does this piece need a lot of restoration do you think? Any help / comment would be much appreciated. Thanks!



This does not appear to be authentic.


----------



## Shanley

jburgh said:


> This does not appear to be authentic.


Thank you so much for the speedy response!


----------



## anairam1980

Would you be so kind to check if this bag is authentic?
*
Item Name: Pink Ferragamo
Listing number: bvh2
Seller name or ID: ETIQUETA UNICA
Working Link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsa-salvatore-ferragamo-couro-rosa---bvh2/p*


----------



## Lost2

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I'd like to ask for help in authenticating a listed Ferragamo bag in eBay. Hopefully I'm doing this correctly . Appreciate all the help in advance

Item name : Salvatore Ferragamo tote ( no style mentioned)
Listing number :182653192347
Seller name: 4jmjm
Working link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ferragamo-B...ZyLjmHHnRPb7ERmIqi9OE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## naivebonez

Hi, Experts
Can somebody please authenticate this ferragamo.I wonder the year and name of it ,thank you so much


----------



## CharmyPoo

*Item Name: *Salvatore Ferragamo Medium Sofia Handbag Shoulder Bag Pink Sangria 21F606
*Listing number: *311912056112
*Seller name or ID: *ricksavpawn
*Working Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Salvatore-F...houlder-Bag-Pink-Sangria-21F606-/311912056112
*Comments: *This is my first time venturing into Ferragamo forum - hopefully I got it right.  Thank you so much for your help and I hope this is an authentic one!


----------



## MamaSleepy

ATTENTION MODERATORS: Since Nov 7, 2012, post #792, this thread has had 5 authentications. I wonder if it ought to be closed?  People see the thread and post an authentication request (currently on post #1504) thinking the thread has active TPF-approved authenticators only to be disappointed.


----------



## Vlad

MamaSleepy said:


> ATTENTION MODERATORS: Since Nov 7, 2012, post #792, this thread has had 5 authentications. I wonder if it ought to be closed?  People see the thread and post an authentication request (currently on post #1504) thinking the thread has active TPF-approved authenticators only to be disappointed.



Hi @MamaSleepy - you're absolutely right, there is little value to this thread unless someone knowledgeable steps up and offers insights. I'll close this thread, if you feel like you can provide help, don't hesitate to send me a message.


----------



## Nataschyaa

hi, please kindly help me authenticate this ferragamo belt


----------



## jburgh

MamaSleepy said:


> ATTENTION MODERATORS: Since Nov 7, 2012, post #792, this thread has had 5 authentications. I wonder if it ought to be closed?  People see the thread and post an authentication request (currently on post #1504) thinking the thread has active TPF-approved authenticators only to be disappointed.


Totally agree.  We currently do not have any authenticators who volunteer here.  I am good with older bags, but I think that is it.  If anyone would like to help authenticate in this forum and have demonstrated excellent knowledge, please step up.  Thank you.


----------

